# SHOW OFF YOUR TIGER CONCEPT WATCH



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Greetings fellow WUSeekers,

I have just recently receive my Tiger Concept watches after reading so much good things about them here on the forums. Amazed by their Value for Money, I have decided to create this thread in the hopes that TC Watch owners will show off their TC Watches (Moded and Originals).

I know that most of the TC Watches have been featured in the BSHT Thread (A lot of fine watches), but going through the BSHT thread to find TC Watches maybe too troublesome for some, hence the other reason for the creation of this thread. 

Please, if forum mods deem this thread inappropriate or being a duplicate, feel free to close down the thread.:-!

Cheers~!


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

To get the ball rolling, here is my watch

TC Case, Dials, and Hands / Seagull ST2100 Movement

































Cheers Everyone~


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

No longer with me but I had 2









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> No longer with me but I had 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I should try out a blue bezel in the future.


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

Great idea! This is my new to me (second hand) TC 369 Big Crown V3- got it a week ago, cleaned it up and put a Eulit perlon strap on it - has a scratch near the bezel pip and at the bottom of the bezel but it's not noticeable - was so impressed I just ordered another one yesterday - a Milsub version


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

In situ with its stable mates...


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

And in one of my watch boxes...


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Legin said:


> Great idea! This is my new to me (second hand) TC 369 Big Crown V3- got it a week ago, cleaned it up and put a Eulit perlon strap on it - has a scratch near the bezel pip and at the bottom of the bezel but it's not noticeable - was so impressed I just ordered another one yesterday - a Milsub version
> View attachment 4984105


Please, kindly do show your milsub hear once it has arrived.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Legin said:


> In situ with its stable mates...


Very very nice collection. Your Omega RAF are my fav!


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Legin said:


> And in one of my watch boxes...


Spot the Tiger hahaha


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice looking watches. If they made an explorer at 40mm I'd pick one up.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

DummySmacks said:


> Nice looking watches. If they made an explorer at 40mm I'd pick one up.


I think you should check out the Armida A6 or Smiths Everest if you want a 40mm explorer.

Good luck~!


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> I think you should check out the Armida A6 or Smiths Everest if you want a 40mm explorer.
> 
> Good luck~!


 Thanks, I've been hawking that Armida A6 for some time lol.


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Please, kindly do show your milsub hear once it has arrived.


Yep, will do


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Very very nice collection. Your Omega RAF are my fav!


Thank you - here they are with the rest of my military watches


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

I only have the one, trying on different straps:







And, the strap it wound up on:


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

KMCMax said:


> I only have the one, trying on different straps:


I personally like the look of these 2 hahaha. 
Still maybe I'm just not much of a 2 Piece Strap guy.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/show-your-tiger-concept-clean-mods-2009290.html


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm missing the appeal of Tiger Concepts. For $200 you get a Miyota movement in a Submariner style watch. . . can't you get the same package elsewhere cheaper (e.g., Invicta?).

Somebody please post the Tudor Black Bay homage here!


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Siwash said:


> I'm missing the appeal of Tiger Concepts. For $200 you get a Miyota movement in a Submariner style watch. . . can't you get the same package elsewhere cheaper (e.g., Invicta?).
> 
> Somebody please post the Tudor Black Bay homage here!


The appeal for me is that I can order the watch to look however I want. I get to pick the case, dial, hands, bezel insert, strap, and movement. Plus they come with domes acrylic or sapphire crystals, which is a lot cooler that flat mineral in my book. Also the case designs are smaller than most divers available at this price range.
Honestly though, I have been wanting to order one of these watches for a while but I can't decide on my options! It's a good problem I suppose...
Can anyone comment on the water resistance? That is really my biggest fear with these.


----------



## Uke (Mar 5, 2014)

Here are my two...


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/show-your-tiger-concept-clean-mods-2009290.html


Thanks mate, I have seen that thread before. As I thought that it was just a thread asking for advice, I started this thread.

Cheers~


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Uke said:


> Here are my two...


Beautiful watches and pictures as always mate. Never fail to impress me!


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

kcoops said:


> The appeal for me is that I can order the watch to look however I want. I get to pick the case, dial, hands, bezel insert, strap, and movement. Plus they come with domes acrylic or sapphire crystals, which is a lot cooler that flat mineral in my book. Also the case designs are smaller than most divers available at this price range.
> Honestly though, I have been wanting to order one of these watches for a while but I can't decide on my options! It's a good problem I suppose...
> Can anyone comment on the water resistance? That is really my biggest fear with these.


According to my knowledge and email exchanges with William, all of the V4 watches and Explorer style watches comes with gaskets. One for the case back, one for crystal and one or two for the crown and tube.

I have got both of my TC tested by my watchmaker and he assures that I can take the watch hand washing, swimming and even wearing it during showers.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Siwash said:


> I'm missing the appeal of Tiger Concepts. For $200 you get a Miyota movement in a Submariner style watch. . . can't you get the same package elsewhere cheaper (e.g., Invicta?).
> 
> Somebody please post the Tudor Black Bay homage here!





kcoops said:


> The appeal for me is that I can order the watch to look however I want. I get to pick the case, dial, hands, bezel insert, strap, and movement. Plus they come with domes acrylic or sapphire crystals, which is a lot cooler that flat mineral in my book. Also the case designs are smaller than most divers available at this price range.


Don't forget the excellent customer service provided by William of Tiger Concept.

I have a 6inch wrist, so yeah......


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

And just to prove that they are water resistant








A picture is worth a thousand words right?


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

DISCLAIMER:

I, my watchmaker or William will not be held responsible if you flooded or destroyed your own watches when attempting what I did


----------



## Ttocs89 (Sep 20, 2014)

Can also vouch for tc. My DG v4 is my beater. William was great to deal with.







Lost the lume pip but I think I looks better haha. I have not been soft on this watch, it has taken a bit of a beating and has kept on ticking.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

My Big Crown. Miyota 9015 powered model E with 5517 hands and an H model bezel insert. Succesfully pressure tested to 10 bar, similar to others on this thread, a very good experience with William. All pics show the same watch with different straps.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Earlier version of the big crown


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Keep'em coming boys and girls~!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's a few I've had my hands in.


















These were all v3 big crowns. They were modified with DG3804b movements, gmt bezel inserts, acrylic crystals, and small arrow Gmt hands. The first ones has a fully lumed JoeyB bake lite bezel.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Here are my two, v1



















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

TC Big Crown V4. Just came in last night. I think it's my favorite watch now.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

SDGenius said:


>


There's just no questioning that gray straps looks fantastic on sub-styled watches~!


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Here are my two, v1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are they holding up to your usage? Being V1'si assume that it has been at least 1 or more years since you have purchased them. Nice pictures nonetheless.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Mkapson said:


> TC Big Crown V4. Just came in last night. I think it's my favorite watch now.


I know that feeling too. hahaha


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

I have to mention that this isn't 100% Tiger. Only the dial on this watch is a Tiger. Dial used was TC's Double Red dial on a Steel Bagelsports base watch. That said, TC parts are great for mods too.

Ps
Sorry, the insert is also from TC.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> How are they holding up to your usage? Being V1'si assume that it has been at least 1 or more years since you have purchased them. Nice pictures nonetheless.


They are holding quite well actually.
I like them and the quality is not bad at all.
The 369 one is one of my favorite watches.
The other gilt one has very dark dial markers compared to the shiny hands, not a big fan of.
One day it will be a new project with new dial swap.
They both have the loose bezel which was fixed by the floss trick.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> They are holding quite well actually.
> I like them and the quality is not bad at all.
> The 369 one is one of my favorite watches.
> The other gilt one has very dark dial markers compared to the shiny hands, not a big fan of.
> ...


Great to hear that they are doing fine~!


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Here are my two...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> No, there isn't a version of this made by Tag. You can find this white Tage GMT dial all over ebay. It's from a two tone quartz Tag. The first one I showed has the bakelite bezel and cyclops plexi. The second one is an aluminum insert and no cyclops.


Just a quick question while we are at that topic 
Do you know the size of the parnis gmt master dial? The one fitted in the 40mm case?
Can it be swapped with this tag dial? My only concern is the date window mainly, do you have any idea if the date wheel will be aligned or not?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Just a quick question while we are at that topic
> Do you know the size of the parnis gmt master dial? The one fitted in the 40mm case?
> Can it be swapped with this tag dial? My only concern is the date window mainly, do you have any idea if the date wheel will be aligned or not?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Should work

My Tiger
Ranger style with DG movement


Miyota


ETA 2836-2 Clone


DG


Miyota


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

^Quite a collection of TC Watches mate~!


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Siwash said:


> I'm missing the appeal of Tiger Concepts. For $200 you get a Miyota movement in a Submariner style watch. . . can't you get the same package elsewhere cheaper (e.g., Invicta?).
> 
> Somebody please post the Tudor Black Bay homage here!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hkl9921 (Dec 17, 2009)

Curious on how are the lume on these puppies?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

hkl9921 said:


> Curious on how are the lume on these puppies?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think lume performance is poor to average. These TC do not use superluminova, so yeah.
You can have a look at Uke's excellent review of the Tiger here :
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tried-out-tiger-thoughts-pics-1683738.html

Cheers~


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

hkl9921 said:


> Curious on how are the lume on these puppies?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lume is average to OK on mine. I can read the time at 5am, but it is faint. Better than some more expensive watches in my collection. My Tiger is excellent value for money. WR has been tested, lume lasts through the night, accuracy is on par for other Miyota 9015's that I've owned, +3 seconds in 24 hours, sapphire crystal, crown tightens down smoothly and the finish is good.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Here's another mod using TC parts.

Dial, Hands - TC
Case, insert, movement - Bagelsport


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Viva la V4!


----------



## hkl9921 (Dec 17, 2009)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> I think lume performance is poor to average. These TC do not use superluminova, so yeah.
> You can have a look at Uke's excellent review of the Tiger here :
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tried-out-tiger-thoughts-pics-1683738.html
> 
> Cheers~





Brettg said:


> Lume is average to OK on mine. I can read the time at 5am, but it is faint. Better than some more expensive watches in my collection. My Tiger is excellent value for money. WR has been tested, lume lasts through the night, accuracy is on par for other Miyota 9015's that I've owned, +3 seconds in 24 hours, sapphire crystal, crown tightens down smoothly and the finish is good.


thanks guys! i also see some option now with miyota 9015 now, my interest is growing


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

rbesass said:


> Should work
> 
> My Tiger
> Ranger style with DG movement


needs more pics of this one naoooooooo


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

My two new TC additions on the right with ye olde faithful 8926 on the left.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

hkl9921 said:


> thanks guys! i also see some option now with miyota 9015 now, my interest is growing


Just get one as you won't be disappointed hahaha


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

I've been emailing back and forth with William but it's after hours over there so maybe someone here can give me some insight. Is there any difference with the V4 big crowns vs the other versions? I ask because some of the mods above mention V3 or V2 and I want to know if the 4 will be similar. 

Any issue fitting the DG3804 in the 5508 big crown case? Someone else mentioned there might be a clearance issue in another thread? Will his stock crown work with the DG3804?

Are there any aftermarket bezel inserts that fit the 5508 case?

TIA, Mike


----------



## Lumo (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow reading this thread is giving me an itch...


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

The V4 is a step in the right direction. Crystal and bezel upgrade might get me to buy in. Some great photos here


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> I've been emailing back and forth with William but it's after hours over there so maybe someone here can give me some insight. Is there any difference with the V4 big crowns vs the other versions? I ask because some of the mods above mention V3 or V2 and I want to know if the 4 will be similar.
> 
> Any issue fitting the DG23804 in the 5508 big crown case? Someone else mentioned there might be a clearance issue in another thread? Will his stock crown work with the DG3804?
> 
> ...


Mike, as far as I know, the differences between the V3 and V4 are the following:

V3 uses mineral crystal
V4 uses sapphire crystal

V3 has bi-directional "loose" bezel (easy fix with dental floss)
V4 has a uni-directional 90 click bezel (very stiff at first loosens up nicely after a couple of turns, according to forum members might be caused by bezel glue overflowing into the bezel mechanism. But no problem as it will be loosen up nicely after a couple of turns.)

Both V3 AND V4 has the option of using: 
DG2813 (The lowest price movement)
Miyota 8215 (An upgrade over the DG, paying additional price)

ONLY for V4 watches that you can have the option of the MIYOTA 9015 Hi-Beat (28,800) movement. This can also be determined by dial types. (Not all dial on William's watches can fit the 9015). Only a few options listed on his website which states that 9015 can be use (Style A,B,C,D with Zulu and their bracelet counter parts.)

The Upcoming Pan Am GMT Homage will use DG3804B movement.

Hope that helps. BEWARE that I may be wrong though.
Cheers


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Here's my TC "5517"




























Domed acrylic crystal


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Quick Update!
I've emailed William regarding this thread and the results:


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

jdto said:


> Here's my TC "5517"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice Mate! Mind sharing the specs of the watch?

Cheers~


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Very Nice Mate! Mind sharing the specs of the watch?
> 
> Cheers~


It's the Tiger-Concept 5513/7928 with full minute marker bezel, sword hands and "silver" dial (all available via request from TC). DG2813 movement.


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

I asked earlier in this thread, "why a Tiger Concept"?

I really meant by this, "why would someone buy a Chinese watch. . . at the price of a nice Seiko? particularly if the Chinese watch has a Chinese movement and finish, and plays off the old Rolex designs?"

I'm impressed by what I see, though. I suppose I'd go Miyota if I picked up one of these. Very good to see the reposts of "william's" responses here: living in Illinois, my imagination is that it sounds like a crap shoot when trying to deal with a Chinese vendor. But this response sounds businesslike and solid.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Siwash said:


> I asked earlier in this thread, "why a Tiger Concept"?
> 
> I really meant by this, "why would someone buy a Chinese watch. . . at the price of a nice Seiko? particularly if the Chinese watch has a Chinese movement and finish, and plays off the old Rolex designs?"
> 
> I'm impressed by what I see, though. I suppose I'd go Miyota if I picked up one of these. Very good to see the reposts of "william's" responses here: living in Illinois, my imagination is that it sounds like a crap shoot when trying to deal with a Chinese vendor. But this response sounds businesslike and solid.


I'll give you my take on it. I'm on my second Tiger. I had the gilt 6508 as my first and it was great for the money. I moved it on because I am on the list for a gilt KIGER Milsub and there won't be room for another gilt Bond once that one arrives. The fit and finish on these is pretty darn good for the money. The DG movements have held up well, from what I've seen and they keep decent time.

For a lot of us, the homages to the vintage Submariners and Tudors are what we like, while the affordable pricing and decent quality make it something we can enjoy. I know I won't be dropping $100k on a Rolex 5517 in my life.

On the service and professionalism side, William responds very quickly and is very accommodating to custom assemblies of any parts he stocks. He is genuinely enthusiastic about watches and is always posting new pics on his Facebook wall and replies very quickly there, too.

Overall, Tiger-Concept offers a lot of watch for the money, good service and designs that pay homage to some of the all-time classics in the watch world. He's doing a good job of staying on top of what we like and offering it to us with a smile. That is "why Tiger-Concept"


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

jdto said:


> I'll give you my take on it. I'm on my second Tiger. I had the gilt 6508 as my first and it was great for the money. I moved it on because I am on the list for a gilt KIGER Milsub and there won't be room for another gilt Bond once that one arrives. The fit and finish on these is pretty darn good for the money. The DG movements have held up well, from what I've seen and they keep decent time.
> 
> For a lot of us, the homages to the vintage Submariners and Tudors are what we like, while the affordable pricing and decent quality make it something we can enjoy. I know I won't be dropping $100k on a Rolex 5517 in my life.
> 
> ...


Well said brotha! Well said...


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

jdto said:


> Here's my TC "5517"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the fresh look of your milsub Jack  I especially like that it's a no-date!

Sharing mine








Recipe:
All parts were from Tiger
- 5513 style case
- DG2813 movement
- milsub hands set
- 60 minute hash marked bezel (5517 style)
- 29mm dial for TCs 16800 style of watches, trimmed to 28mm to fit the case

Dial was baked to achieve vintage-ish lume. Lume no longer working after baking. Hands were coffee stained to match the dial. Bezel teeth brushed. Case sides also brushed. Lume pip also baked.


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

*!Re: SHOW OFF YOUR TIGER CONCEPT WATCH*



WatchNewbi3 said:


> ...
> 
> Both V3 AND V4 has the option of using:
> DG2813 (The lowest price movement)
> ...


Couple of points I thought I'd mention.

For anyone thinking of a TC with the Miyota 8215, don't be put off by the non-hacking or the lack of a 9015 option. I have a V3 3-6-9 6538 and a V4 6610 (TC calls this 1016 Style B) both with the 8215 and the timekeeping has been examplary - within +2s/day for both watches. Like most I suppose, I was initially a little dubious about the 8215, but from where I'm sitting there is no difference in performance between the two Miyotas other than hacking. In fact, the 8215 wins this contest for me. The original 6610 had no hacking either (Cal 1030), so that's a further plus enhancing the vintage vibe. Also, I have no reason to believe that there is a difference in manufacturing quality between the two movements. I've also not noticed any rotor noise or seconds hand stutter from the 8215 - both common complaints that don't affect accuracy.

Regarding the lume, I'm a big fan of the stark white dial printing, and happy to trade off the greenish hue of Superluminova C3. I don't see any difference in lume performance between TC lume and watches I've had with Superluminova C1 (white). Maybe V5s will have BGW9. I'm sure the majority would willingly pay the difference in price.

For overall quality, dial printing, finishing, timekeeping and sheer bang for buck, both my TC watches really are hard to beat. Where else can you get an Explorer homage with the correct white lollipop seconds hand and that's THE CORRECT SIZE - AND has a sapphire crystal option?

Keep up the great work, William!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: !Re: SHOW OFF YOUR TIGER CONCEPT WATCH*

1016 with 8926 shoes


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

fmadrid said:


> I like the fresh look of your milsub Jack  I especially like that it's a no-date!


Thanks. I'm actually thinking of trying to age the indices and hands a little bit. There are many examples of this style with an aged look on the lume that I admire greatly, especially yours!



> Sharing mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this one.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I like domed acrylic crystals but dont like how high it sits over the bezel.

For those that want a specific look, Tiger is a great option for sure, and that does mean a higher price. If one is not as worried about getting a custom look, then I think there are better items for the price. I like looking at all of them however!


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

The dome crystal can be filed off by 1-2mm i think in order for it to sit lower on the bezel. One of the BsHT regulars Steve aka "Aitch" have done it. Im just lazy to try it out myself


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: !Re: SHOW OFF YOUR TIGER CONCEPT WATCH*



Barry H said:


> Couple of points I thought I'd mention.
> Where else can you get an Explorer homage with the correct white lollipop seconds hand and that's THE CORRECT SIZE - AND has a sapphire crystal option?
> Keep up the great work, William!


Amen to this statement.


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: !Re: SHOW OFF YOUR TIGER CONCEPT WATCH*

very interesting stuff; love the Tudor black bay homage ideas.


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

Another custom "flying" tiger is on its way. 
5513 with a DG 2813
Glossy black 3,6,9 dial
Full minute marked bezel
Military hand set


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Mkapson said:


> Another custom "flying" tiger is on its way.
> 5513 with a DG 2813
> Glossy black 3,6,9 dial
> Full minute marked bezel
> ...


Pictures please~! Once it has arrived of course


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

For the avoidance of doubt...

Any way that features a branded dial (such as TAG Heuer), where the rest of the watch is not also made by that brand is classed as a fake watch and is not to be posted/shared/discussed on watchuseek. 

Thanks all


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

5508 V4, bespoke shoes


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> For the avoidance of doubt...
> 
> Any way that features a branded dial (such as TAG Heuer), where the rest of the watch is not also made by that brand is classed as a fake watch and is not to be posted/shared/discussed on watchuseek.
> 
> Thanks all


Sorry for the trouble caused, I will refrain from commenting or posting such images from now on.

Cheers


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> 5508 V4, bespoke shoes


Custom leather strap?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Custom leather strap?


Aye. It's become a new hobby/escape for me. Put the kid and wife to sleep and get to cutting and stitching.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> Aye. It's become a new hobby/escape for me. Put the kid and wife to sleep and get to cutting and stitching.


They look very fine indeed mate! Wish that I had the skills to make straps as nice looking and as fine as yours! 
Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

"_White GMT Pilot II, please understand, I don't have the DG3804B movement yet. This movement is from one of my old broken watch. Just want to see how it looks. __Again If you have your own DG3804B, DIY kit is available now_"

Oh boy they sure do look nice









(Image From TC FB Page)







(Image From TC FB Page)


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> They look very fine indeed mate! Wish that I had the skills to make straps as nice looking and as fine as yours!
> Keep up the good work mate!


Thank ye, thank ye.
Although close up, they might not look quite so fine. 
I think I'm getting better with each one though. The natural leather one in the middle was my first and you can tell it looks a bit rough.
The one on the watch is one of my more recent V2s. Much cleaner since I went for a straight strap instead of tapering.
Let's just say trying to evenly and smoothly taper off 1mm on each side is a very finicky thing.
Honestly they're not that difficult to make. Just need some patience and a steady hand. I would encourage anyone to give it a shot.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Any good photos of the V4 7924 with gold (Style B)? Tiger states it has a gold ch ring but I can only tell dial and hand colors. Thanks. Also, can he change the second hand or do I order it and do it myself?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

No dial image.
But any hands that you ask him to swap (ones he carries obv) he'll do while building yours.
No work is required on your end. I think he may swap hands that he doesn't normally carry if you have it sent to him, but not so sure on that one.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

parsig9 said:


> Any good photos of the V4 7924 with gold (Style B)? Tiger states it has a gold ch ring but I can only tell dial and hand colors. Thanks. Also, can he change the second hand or do I order it and do it myself?


Mine is a style D but it still has a gold chapter ring. As for the seconds, minute, hour hands as well as the bezel of the watch, you just just shoot William an email and he would build a completely custom watch for you using the parts available.

Here's the picture. Hope this helps.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks much! Very nice. Helps a ton.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

parsig9 said:


> Thanks much! Very nice. Helps a ton.


Welcome~!


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Does anyone have any custom/normal TC milsub to showcase?


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Does anyone have any custom/normal TC milsub to showcase?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

fmadrid said:


>


Is this watch 100% from William or are there parts which are not from William? 
How the WR on this watch?


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

SDGenius said:


>


Bloody sexy mate~! Congratulations and wear it in good health.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Now is this a D version too?


SDGenius said:


>


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

^Most probably a D version


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Is this watch 100% from William or are there parts which are not from William?
> How the WR on this watch?


All parts were from Tiger
- 5513 style case
- DG2813 movement
- milsub hands set
- 60 minute hash marked bezel (5517 style)
- 29mm dial for TCs 16800 style of watches, trimmed to 28mm to fit the case

Dial was baked to achieve vintage-ish lume. Lume no longer working after baking. Hands were coffee stained to match the dial. Bezel teeth brushed. Case sides also brushed. Lume pip also baked.

I swam with it, no problems. But I still wouldn't recommend doing so as I am not sure about the consistency of the 5513s WR. It was a bonus on mine I guess


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

parsig9 said:


> Now is this a D version too?


correct


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

fmadrid said:


> All parts were from Tiger
> - 5513 style case
> - DG2813 movement
> - milsub hands set
> ...


Epic, thanks for the detailed replied mate~!


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

No problem!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

New v4 case. I cannot say enough positive things about the improvement of the v4 case over the v3. Excellent upgrade.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

^do want


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

jelliottz said:


> New v4 case. I cannot say enough positive things about the improvement of the v4 case over the v3. Excellent upgrade.


That is one very nice dial and hands combo. ( I like that seconds hand very much)


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey guys and gals, do you think that snow flake hour and minute hands would look good together with ball seconds hand?:think: Have anyone ever tried this combo before?


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

My TC has touched down in the UK, can't wait for it to arrive but just know the bracelet will need resizing which will add further delay to wrist time.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jelliotz gorgeous gilt dial has reached my door step, the great news is my TC V4 case, the new home for this dial has arrived as well, after one week from ordering! The bad news is that I'm away on meetings till about 10 pm. Oughhhh

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> Jelliotz gorgeous gilt dial has reached my door step, the great news is my TC V4 case, the new home for this dial has arrived as well, after one week from ordering! The bad news is that I'm away on meetings till about 10 pm. Oughhhh
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Excited to see it assembled.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

V4 B


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Excited to see it assembled.


Still waiting for the hands from Ken. Hopefully this weekend.

Man the dial is gorgeous! THANK YOU

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

parsig9 said:


> V4 B


The V4 looks really good. I like how the lume dots on the dials are now maxi-ish compared to my V3. Awesome improvements at TC.









Pictured here is an 8926 modded using one of TCs dials, which are awesome.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Is the bezel action improved with the v4 cases?


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Gazza74 said:


> Is the bezel action improved with the v4 cases?


Based on testimonies, for the Big Crown models yes.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

fmadrid said:


> Based on testimonies, for the Big Crown models yes.


Thanks! I definitely like the new dials better (larger hour dots), and with the bezel issue corrected and a Miyota 9015 offered, I'm seriously thinking about getting one of these instead of a real Black Bay, and using the savings on another nice watch, while still keeping a nice chunk of change in my pocket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> Is the bezel action improved with the v4 cases?


Yup, infact, the bezel is a little bit too stiff. But after regular usage, it will loosen up to just nice.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Yup, infact, the bezel is a little bit too stiff. But after regular usage, it will loosen up to just nice.


Received mine yesterday, very impressed, definitely a step up from the V3. Mine has a nice bezel action, a little bit of a play but very acceptable.
It looks bigger than the V3 for sure.
Also I have to mention that the case is extremely well finished, way better than the V3 in all aspects.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

the_watchier said:


> Received mine yesterday, very impressed, definitely a step up from the V3. Mine has a nice bezel action, a little bit of a play but very acceptable.
> It looks bigger than the V3 for sure.
> Also I have to mention that the case is extremely well finished, way better than the V3 in all aspects.
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I concur. My bezel was insanely stiff when I first took it out. twss 
But after some encouragement with a c-clamp in hand and about 3 dozen full turns it loosened up fine.
There's a tiny bit of play after it clicks but I actually like that as it allows you to center the markings.
I hate when the bezel triangle doesn't center with the 12.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> I concur. My bezel was insanely stiff when I first took it out. twss
> But after some encouragement with a c-clamp in hand and about 3 dozen full turns it loosened up fine.
> There's a tiny bit of play after it clicks but I actually like that as it allows you to center the markings.
> I hate when the bezel triangle doesn't center with the 12.


I got mine extremely stiff too. Nothing a little lubing won't help~!


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

On the bezel for the V4. I'd say it is good and tight but has a sorta springy sound and feel to it. Not solid maybe.....comparing it to like my Sea Master or Davosa Ternos. Mind you the Omega cost 20 times more. I get a lot of joy wearing this V4. It's beautiful and if I smack it on something or drop it, or it quits.....oh well.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> I got mine extremely stiff too. Nothing a little lubing won't help~!


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

The Tiger Explorers aren't showing up enough here. I need to see more pictures! (I'm deciding between the glossy or matte explorer dials.)


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

itsreallydarren said:


> The Tiger Explorers aren't showing up enough here. I need to see more pictures! (I'm deciding between the glossy or matte explorer dials.)


I posted this one up previously:


Since then I've changed the dial to a more modern 14270 style.
AND since then I got too ambitious and decided to take apart the movement and am now awaiting a new one from William. Haha.
That being said, it was slowly becoming one of my favorites and am seriously debating pulling the trigger on a second one.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> View attachment 5216266


TWSS~! I finally understand now!!!!!!!!!!
AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

itsreallydarren said:


> The Tiger Explorers aren't showing up enough here. I need to see more pictures! (I'm deciding between the glossy or matte explorer dials.)












Gloss Dial, cause it was the only 28mm sterile date-dial explorer option for ETA or ETA Clone movements.
Lume is weaker compared to the V4s


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

had a clown cloud come in and decided to scavenge the movement to get the TC explorer up and running again. That's how much I love this thing, chose it over having a new toy.
As mentioned here it is with 14270 style dial which is glossy compared to the original matte 369 dial.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> had a clown cloud come in and decided to scavenge the movement to get the TC explorer up and running again. That's how much I love this thing, chose it over having a new toy.
> As mentioned here it is with 14270 style dial which is glossy compared to the original matte 369 dial.


Where did you get that dial?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Where did you get that dial?


raffles.
Looks like I'll be ordering another one. just noticed the 42minute marker is whacked.
Must've gotten damaged from going in and out so much.


----------



## shadeone (Sep 21, 2009)

My brand new sterile V4 "Bond"!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Here is a v4 maxi dial with date. Originally it is a project watch but for now I'm enjoying it as is










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Here is a v4 maxi dial with date. Originally it is a project watch but for now I'm enjoying it as is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a very refreshing look at a V4


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> raffles.
> Looks like I'll be ordering another one. just noticed the 42minute marker is whacked.
> Must've gotten damaged from going in and out so much.


Maybe you could try to ask for a refund?


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for all the pictures! I went ahead and placed an order for the Type B gilt dial. I did end up asking for one modification, I asked the white seconds hand be swapped with a silver one. 

And now I play the waiting game.


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

This was mine, I regret selling it. It was a Bagel case with TC hands and dial...



















Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

itsreallydarren said:


> Thanks for all the pictures! I went ahead and placed an order for the Type B gilt dial. I did end up asking for one modification, I asked the white seconds hand be swapped with a silver one.
> 
> And now I play the waiting game.


Your patience will definitely be rewarded mate!


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

trikpa said:


> This was mine, I regret selling it. It was a Bagel case with TC hands and dial...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe rebuild another from scratch?


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

I would but there are no more Bagelsports on ebay 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

trikpa said:


> I would but there are no more Bagelsports on ebay
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I know a place....


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

do tell! 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Maybe you could try to ask for a refund?


no no, the problem isn't with raffles, the dial was fine when I first received and installed it.
But when I tinkered with the movement and ended up needing a new one, it caused me to have take the dial on and off movements and in and out of the case quite a few times.
Mostly as I was having a much harder time getting the case dust free this time than usual.
Must've taken about 4-5 trials of clean, check, put in movement and check again.
Each time I would notice a speck only after assembling, very irritating.


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

Tiger 16800 case ( swapped to domed crystal ) and Dial


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> no no, the problem isn't with raffles, the dial was fine when I first received and installed it.
> But when I tinkered with the movement and ended up needing a new one, it caused me to have take the dial on and off movements and in and out of the case quite a few times.
> Mostly as I was having a much harder time getting the case dust free this time than usual.
> Must've taken about 4-5 trials of clean, check, put in movement and check again.
> Each time I would notice a speck only after assembling, very irritating.


Ah I see I see.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

sennaster said:


> Tiger 16800 case ( swapped to domed crystal ) and Dial


Wow, thats a killer GMT mod!


----------



## ka28yetan (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm considering buying such a watch with a red bezel. Which movement should I choose 8215 or 9015? Any suggestions?


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

ka28yetan said:


> I'm considering buying such a watch with a red bezel. Which movement should I choose 8215 or 9015? Any suggestions?


For me personally, I would go for the 9015 as it is a high beat and newer movement 28k vs 21k of the 8215 and DG2813. Thus in theory, it should be more accurate. The sweep of the seconds hand will also be a lot smoother and it has hacking when compared to the 8215 which will occasionally suffer from the "stutter seconds hand" according to some members.

Another bonus is that the 9015 is currently being utilize in a lot of micro brand watches so that should be an indication of how good and reliable the movement is. My personal experience is that accuracy on mine is +-5~10 sec a day.

Hope this helps.
Cheers


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm still debating getting the Tiger Black Bay, but I'm a bit wary if this will end up being a quick flip due to quality, and the bezel insert seems to be more bright red than the rich red of the original.

Can anyone who owns one comment on these 2 points? I understand that for the price the value is there, but are they comparable to a $200 Seiko or Citizen in terms of finish?


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> I'm still debating getting the Tiger Black Bay, but I'm a bit wary if this will end up being a quick flip due to quality, and the bezel insert seems to be more bright red than the rich red of the original.
> 
> Can anyone who owns one comment on these 2 points? I understand that for the price the value is there, but are they comparable to a $200 Seiko or Citizen in terms of finish?


I've never owned am Seiko or Citizen, so I'm afraid I won't be much help. Maybe the others can chime in and provide thier opinion?


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

Here's my new arrival, custom made TC 














































Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

Gazza74 said:


> I'm still debating getting the Tiger Black Bay, but I'm a bit wary if this will end up being a quick flip due to quality, and the bezel insert seems to be more bright red than the rich red of the original.
> 
> Can anyone who owns one comment on these 2 points? I understand that for the price the value is there, but are they comparable to a $200 Seiko or Citizen in terms of finish?


Don't have the BB but do have two TC watches and have no issues with the quality - at all - and I'm very picky. Timekeeping on both is also excellent, beating all my ETAs (both are 8215 powered). You'll be amazed how William can do these for the money. There are plenty of photos on this thread showing how good they are. But come on, we're only talking about amounts of cash you'll lose down the back of the sofa here. What do you expect for the price anyway? Nothing ventured and all that. Besides, if folks keep buying 'em, hopefully William will keep making 'em, which is A GOOD THING in my book.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Barry H said:


> Don't have the BB but do have two TC watches and have no issues with the quality - at all - and I'm very picky. Timekeeping on both is also excellent, beating all my ETAs (both are 8215 powered). You'll be amazed how William can do these for the money. There are plenty of photos on this thread showing how good they are. But come on, we're only talking about amounts of cash you'll lose down the back of the sofa here. What do you expect for the price anyway? Nothing ventured and all that. Besides, if folks keep buying 'em, hopefully William will keep making 'em, which is A GOOD THING in my book.


Thanks Barry. The reason I asked the question is that in my current path I've found myself consolidating my collection into a more manageable number, and dislike going through the sales process. Id rather not pick up a new watch only to feel like I need to flip it straight away, but it sounds like the quality is quite good, not only "considering the price".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Uberyk said:


>


Hey mate, mind I ask is that a 29mm diameter dial? Did you use a dial spacer for the dial? What movement is in the watch?

Thanks


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

where can i find more info and pics of the tiger concept pan am gmt homage? i think it was mentioned in this thread, did they release any pics or info?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Amuthini said:


> where can i find more info and pics of the tiger concept pan am gmt homage? i think it was mentioned in this thread, did they release any pics or info?


Hey mate, if you want to find out more, try sending a friend request to TigerConceptSales at Facebook.
Info on the watch is relatively scarce as even William himself has not decided on the price yet as he is still waiting for the DG GMT movement to arrive (ETA maybe in October or Late Sep according to William)

Good luck


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Hey mate, mind I ask is that a 29mm diameter dial? Did you use a dial spacer for the dial? What movement is in the watch?
> 
> Thanks


ken has it listed as 28.5mm. movement is a dg2813. in a tc case, using whatever hardware came with the tc in terms of a retaining ring. dont rememer if the dial had a spacer attached on the back. hope that helps.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> ken has it listed as 28.5mm. movement is a dg2813. in a tc case, using whatever hardware came with the tc in terms of a retaining ring. dont rememer if the dial had a spacer attached on the back. hope that helps.


Thanks!


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

It's been like 90 degrees here lately and without thinking, I jumped in the pool the other day with my V4 on. Ah, yeah......not a good idea. Not water proof or resistant I would say. I could not see any signs of water at this time. Dried it off and set it on the dresser to air dry. Got up this am and it seemed ok. Whew! Leave the house, big temperature change, whole crystal fogs up. !&$%@$ 
Back inside and scrambling around to think of what to do???? Then I remembered the old bag o' rice trick my wife used on her cell. So I opened up the crown and dropped it in. Wish me luck Will keep y'all posted.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

parsig9 said:


> It's been like 90 degrees here lately and without thinking, I jumped in the pool the other day with my V4 on. Ah, yeah......not a good idea. Not water proof or resistant I would say. I could not see any signs of water at this time. Dried it off and set it on the dresser to air dry. Got up this am and it seemed ok. Whew! Leave the house, big temperature change, whole crystal fogs up. !&$%@$
> Back inside and scrambling around to think of what to do???? Then I remembered the old bag o' rice trick my wife used on her cell. So I opened up the crown and dropped it in. Wish me luck Will keep y'all posted.


That's a bummer to hear. I'm not sure what to read into on the water resistance of TC watches. Some accounts say they hold up well in water, some accounts have the watch fogging up after jumping in the pool.


----------



## DVNE (Nov 6, 2012)

parsig9 said:


> It's been like 90 degrees here lately and without thinking, I jumped in the pool the other day with my V4 on. Ah, yeah......not a good idea. Not water proof or resistant I would say. I could not see any signs of water at this time. Dried it off and set it on the dresser to air dry. Got up this am and it seemed ok. Whew! Leave the house, big temperature change, whole crystal fogs up. !&$%@$
> Back inside and scrambling around to think of what to do???? Then I remembered the old bag o' rice trick my wife used on her cell. So I opened up the crown and dropped it in. Wish me luck Will keep y'all posted.


Open the case back and place the watch face down in front of a hot and sunny window. Do it in a dust free environment and cover it with a tall clear glass. This will prevent dust from entering the movement and the glass should collect all of the moisture.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

And I was just in and out. About had a stroke when I realized what I was wearing. My other watches are water proof to 50m minimum. Just forgot what I had on....


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

parsig9 said:


> And I was just in and out. About had a stroke when I realized what I was wearing. My other watches are water proof to 50m minimum. Just forgot what I had on....


I am very sorry to hear that and I hope your watch is doing well. Did you get your watch pressure tested prior to serious use? According to my local watch maker, a sudden change in temperature, will sometimes lead to gasket failures on watches of varying WR ratings. According to him also, most water ingress comes from the crown and not the crystal or case back.

I hope your watch is fine.


----------



## Kukaruz (Sep 22, 2014)

I've got a 7928 hommage piece, William is awesome to deal with! Really fast and nice responds.

After a few days the crystal cracked at 6, but it's only visible when looking at the watch from the side.

Other than that I'm very happy with it :-!

Since I'm a paramedic I only wear it on the (free) weekends, and it's still running on Tuesday evening (~48 hour power reserve)


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Kukaruz said:


> I've got a 7928 hommage piece, William is awesome to deal with! Really fast and nice responds.
> 
> After a few days the crystal cracked at 6, but it's only visible when looking at the watch from the side.
> 
> ...


Very nice looking watch! Why did the crystal crack? Did you email William about the problem?


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Do anyone know how can I remove the case-back of the tiger watches? I have a V4 black bay homage.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Do anyone know how can I remove the case-back of the tiger watches? I have a V4 black bay homage.


I'm assuming it's the oyster back you're referring to.
Best way is with a cheap oyster back removal set.
They are on the bay for around $25.
I didn't have any luck with the duct tape, William gets them pretty tight before shipping out.
You can also glue a nut onto the back and wrench it open.
That's what I did the first time and then I ordered a case opener because who wants to deal with glue every time.


----------



## Robble26 (May 11, 2015)

My TC V3 big crown


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

My TC 1016 came in surprisingly fast, ordered on a Thursday, arrived on a Tuesday. I wasn't a fan of the zulu straps, it felt too thick for the watch. I switched out for a perlon to wear while I try out some different straps in the meantime.

Thanks for the pictures in this thread. I had a hard time deciding between the glossy dial and the matte dial but in the end I went with the glossy. After seeing it in person, I'm really enjoying the way the gilt dial looks. The glossy black gives the dial an almost mirror black finish that makes it appear much richer and deeper. Something that was hard to see through the photos. I did ask for the original white seconds hand to be switched out for a silver hand to match the hour and minute set.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

itsreallydarren said:


> My TC 1016 came in surprisingly fast, ordered on a Thursday, arrived on a Tuesday. I wasn't a fan of the zulu straps, it felt too thick for the watch. I switched out for a perlon to wear while I try out some different straps in the meantime.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures in this thread. I had a hard time deciding between the glossy dial and the matte dial but in the end I went with the glossy. After seeing it in person, I'm really enjoying the way the gilt dial looks. The glossy black gives the dial an almost mirror black finish that makes it appear much richer and deeper. Something that was hard to see through the photos. I did ask for the original white seconds hand to be switched out for a silver hand to match the hour and minute set.
> 
> View attachment 5300794


Nice watch and very fast shipping!
Wear it in good health mate!


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

parsig9 said:


> It's been like 90 degrees here lately and without thinking, I jumped in the pool the other day with my V4 on. Ah, yeah......not a good idea. Not water proof or resistant I would say. I could not see any signs of water at this time. Dried it off and set it on the dresser to air dry. Got up this am and it seemed ok. Whew! Leave the house, big temperature change, whole crystal fogs up. !&$%@$
> Back inside and scrambling around to think of what to do???? Then I remembered the old bag o' rice trick my wife used on her cell. So I opened up the crown and dropped it in. Wish me luck Will keep y'all posted.


This is rather unfortunate, especially considering the dials of many of these TC watches claim 200m water resistance... Have you contacted William about this?

Anyone else have water resistance experience with TC?


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Do anyone know how can I remove the case-back of the tiger watches? I have a V4 black bay homage.


I've found a squash ball is perfect for opening oyster case backs. Never had an issue getting one off that way, and only costs a couple bucks.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

KJRye said:


> I've found a squash ball is perfect for opening oyster case backs. Never had an issue getting one off that way, and only costs a couple bucks.


That is a great suggestion thank you. I like playing squash so I have a couple of balls.


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> New v4 case. I cannot say enough positive things about the improvement of the v4 case over the v3. Excellent upgrade.


How did you make it ? (dial & hands)


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Well, I did not. I do not have a local watch guy and would have to mail it to like NEWW or something. It was $130 so..... I love it and after two days in the rice there is no change. Fine in the rice but as soon as it's up against my wrist it begins to fog. I do not disassemble watches so not sure. Could probably take it to run of the mill jewler and see but I doubt anyone around here will service it. They say leave phones in rice for two weeks. I may just ignore it or send it off someplace once I decide where to send it.



WatchNewbi3 said:


> I am very sorry to hear that and I hope your watch is doing well. Did you get your watch pressure tested prior to serious use? According to my local watch maker, a sudden change in temperature, will sometimes lead to gasket failures on watches of varying WR ratings. According to him also, most water ingress comes from the crown and not the crystal or case back.
> 
> I hope your watch is fine.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

parsig9 said:


> Well, I did not. I do not have a local watch guy and would have to mail it to like NEWW or something. It was $130 so..... I love it and after two days in the rice there is no change. Fine in the rice but as soon as it's up against my wrist it begins to fog. I do not disassemble watches so not sure. Could probably take it to run of the mill jewler and see but I doubt anyone around here will service it. They say leave phones in rice for two weeks. I may just ignore it or send it off someplace once I decide where to send it.


Which movement option did you get? In any case, just unscrewing the crown would take forever to get all the moisture out. At least take the case back off, lay it face down, maybe cover with a kleenex to keep major dust from getting in. Back to the movement, if it's the DG2813 it's going to be cheaper to replace the movement than to service it most likely. I screwed up a dg in one of my TCs while fiddling around with it and William was able to get me a replacement.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

sevens said:


> How did you make it ? (dial & hands)


The hands come from Ofrei. I relume them to match the dial.

The dial...


----------



## LiebenUhren (May 31, 2012)

This is a great set, this box here! I see you working!


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

CMcG said:


> This is rather unfortunate, especially considering the dials of many of these TC watches claim 200m water resistance... Have you contacted William about this?
> 
> Anyone else have water resistance experience with TC?


Hello mate, before anything, let me just inform you that the WR on TC's watch dial are purely for decoration purposes. It has been a well known fact that William only list the WR of his watch to "hand washing" instead of 100m or 200m as stated on the dial.

That being said however, I and some forum members have personally got watch makers to test out the watches "true WR". In my case, my watch could survivce a shower, a swim no problem. Some members have even had thier watch tested to 20 atm with no problem.

My advice to you is, if you intend to get the watch wet, get it pressure tested before hand.

Hope it helps. cheers


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Hello mate, before anything, let me just inform you that the WR on TC's watch dial are purely for decoration purposes. It has been a well known fact that William only list the WR of his watch to "hand washing" instead of 100m or 200m as stated on the dial.
> 
> That being said however, I and some forum members have personally got watch makers to test out the watches "true WR". In my case, my watch could survivce a shower, a swim no problem. Some members have even had thier watch tested to 20 atm with no problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I did see your post about this earlier in the thread. I'm still wondering if anyone else has swimming experience with theirs?

I recall looking at TC's site before and seeing the water resistance described as basically "splash proof," but that text appears to be gone now. This made me hopeful that the V4s had improved this, particularly when I read that people are having theirs pressure tested to swimable levels.

It seems ridiculous to me, however, that one would have to pay to have the test done, particularly on a watch that has the water resistance stated on the dial. That's not decoration; it's false advertising.

But if TC watches are capable of 100-200m water resistance, why isn't the watch maker testing them himself and giving them a reliable rating? It's very strange that there would be so much inconsistency...

I've still got my eye on Tiger Concept because I like the looks of them and the customization options, but this water resistance thing is giving me pause, particularly at this price point. For a $50 watch, I'd be happy with splash proofing. If I'm spending $150-or more with an upgraded movement-it needs to be able to get wet without fear and I don't believe it's the customer's job to have the water resistance tested.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

I would not take a TC out on a foggy day now but I do love the way they look. I would own another and will soon but it won't ever sniff the water unless I send it in to have all the gaskets updated or...........put on in the first place.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

CMcG said:


> Thanks, I did see your post about this earlier in the thread. I'm still wondering if anyone else has swimming experience with theirs?
> 
> I recall looking at TC's site before and seeing the water resistance described as basically "splash proof," but that text appears to be gone now. This made me hopeful that the V4s had improved this, particularly when I read that people are having theirs pressure tested to swimable levels.
> 
> ...


According to my email exchange with William of TC, he mentions that he will not grantee water resistant to more than splash proof is due to the fact of warranty. If the watch was rated to 100M or 200M, he thinks that people will no doubt take more abuse compared to if he was to rate the watch as "splash proof". Please and kindly try to understand that TC is a small company and if they were to test each and every watch extensively, the cost would not be what it is in the first place.

If you like the style, why not just get it, but with a sterile dial?

Hope this helps.
Cheers


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

What is the difference between the DG movement and the Miyota movement?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Alden said:


> What is the difference between the DG movement and the Miyota movement?


the dg2813 is the clone of the miyota 8215.
mostly the same exact dg2813 adds a hacking feature.
Quality wise it can be a bit iffier than the Miyota but I haven't noticed any issues personally. Plus they're priced to be near disposable.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> the dg2813 is the clone of the miyota 8215.
> mostly the same exact dg2813 adds a hacking feature.
> Quality wise it can be a bit iffier than the Miyota but I haven't noticed any issues personally. Plus they're priced to be near disposable.


Can both be hand wound?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Alden said:


> Can both be hand wound?


yes, both can be hand wound.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks Uberyk.

Next question: To what does "Black Bay" refer?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Alden said:


> Thanks Uberyk.
> 
> Next question: To what does "Black Bay" refer?


I don't know all the history/details with it. But it refers to a model made by Tudor. I think originally with the red bezel, gilt dial and snowflake hands.


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> According to my email exchange with William of TC, he mentions that he will not grantee water resistant to more than splash proof is due to the fact of warranty. If the watch was rated to 100M or 200M, he thinks that people will no doubt take more abuse compared to if he was to rate the watch as "splash proof". Please and kindly try to understand that TC is a small company and if they were to test each and every watch extensively, the cost would not be what it is in the first place.
> 
> If you like the style, why not just get it, but with a sterile dial?
> 
> ...


I understand that TC is a small company, and I appreciate your help.

Sterile or not, water resistance matters. This is particularly in a diver-style watch that, depending on movement and bracelet, could cost over $200. And it doesn't make sense worrying about the warranty if the job is done right. Hopefully William will sort this out as his business grows... perhaps he could offer it as an add-on service or feature, if it would be too hard/expensive to quality control all the watches.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

CMcG said:


> I understand that TC is a small company, and I appreciate your help.
> 
> Sterile or not, water resistance matters. This is particularly in a diver-style watch that, depending on movement and bracelet, could cost over $200. And it doesn't make sense worrying about the warranty if the job is done right. Hopefully William will sort this out as his business grows... perhaps he could offer it as an add-on service or feature, if it would be too hard/expensive to quality control all the watches.


Some interesting developments have come up in the Tisell thread. The Tisell korean site is now offering a submariner homage that has a 200m water resistance for under $200.

TISELL from Korea is an excellent brand - deserves to be more widely known - Page 64


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

itsreallydarren said:


> Some interesting developments have come up in the Tisell thread. The Tisell korean site is now offering a submariner homage that has a 200m water resistance for under $200.
> 
> TISELL from Korea is an excellent brand - deserves to be more widely known - Page 64


Those Tisell sub homages have quite respectable specs for the price. I still like the mix and match design possibilities of Tiger Concept better, and I'd even be satisfied with 100m water resistance, if it was offered.

But this thread is supposed to be for showing off TC watches, so let's have a pic! I found this on their Facebook page, and I love how it references a couple different iconic watches without being an exact replica to either of them. Very clean, although I wouldn't mind it with the TC logo either, and I'd prefer it on their "high grade" bracelet.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

the more pics, the merrier!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neil8fletcher3 (Sep 16, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Should work
> 
> My Tiger
> Ranger style with DG movement
> ...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

CMcG said:


> Those Tisell sub homages have quite respectable specs for the price. I still like the mix and match design possibilities of Tiger Concept better, and I'd even be satisfied with 100m water resistance, if it was offered.
> 
> But this thread is supposed to be for showing off TC watches, so let's have a pic! I found this on their Facebook page, and I love how it references a couple different iconic watches without being an exact replica to either of them. Very clean, although I wouldn't mind it with the TC logo either, and I'd prefer it on their "high grade" bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5370010


that looks just like mine, but it isn't. Never seen another sterile tiger before.
here's mine


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

This was a Tiger dial a few days ago. Does that count?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> This was a Tiger dial a few days ago. Does that count?


Hey JZ, you seem to be well versed with TC parts. I had contacted William about getting a 1016 with a 9015. He said it would work but only with the dials that have the 9015 option as shown on the 5508 V4s.
Of course the dial I was looking at doesn't show that option.
If the 9015 is merely thinner than the 8215/2813, wouldn't you just need to add a spacer to make up for the height? A little confused how the dial itself makes a difference.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> Hey JZ, you seem to be well versed with TC parts. I had contacted William about getting a 1016 with a 9015. He said it would work but only with the dials that have the 9015 option as shown on the 5508 V4s.
> Of course the dial I was looking at doesn't show that option.
> If the 9015 is merely thinner than the 8215/2813, wouldn't you just need to add a spacer to make up for the height? A little confused how the dial itself makes a difference.


It comes down to the position of the dial feet. While the 8215 and 9015 are both made by Miyota, their dial feet are located in different places. The spacer makes up for the difference in stem height, but the feet cannot be changed.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> It comes down to the position of the dial feet. While the 8215 and 9015 are both made by Miyota, their dial feet are located in different places. The spacer makes up for the difference in stem height, but the feet cannot be changed.


Ah, didn't know that miyota had changed the dial feet positions on the 9015. So you'd have use a spacer in conjunction with dial dots or solder the feet onto the right position to make it work I guess. Good to know. Thank you.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I received a sloppy copy, it took me long time to fix especially the bezel. Now it works like a proper bezel. I fixed the bend minute hand and cleaned the crystal. During the process I ..cked up the case a little. It needs to be re-brushed. I made the strap myself from a leather nato by the way


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

Did TC ever fix their apparent problem with loose bezels? I actually use mine to help time things, so it's a useful feature to have working well.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

That looks really good. Can you post some more pics of it? I think this is the first Tiger BB red we've had posted here with the V4 case (if I got it right?).



skylinegtr_34 said:


> I received a sloppy copy, it took me long time to fix especially the bezel. Now it works like a proper bezel. I fixed the bend minute hand and cleaned the crystal. During the process I ..cked up the case a little. It needs to be re-brushed. I made the strap myself from a leather nato by the way
> 
> View attachment 5374090


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

jelliottz said:


> This was a Tiger dial a few days ago. Does that count?


Anything/item/parts related to TC is always welcomed here mate. What more the parts which have been graced by your godly touch.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> That looks really good. Can you post some more pics of it? I think this is the first Tiger BB red we've had posted here with the V4 case (if I got it right?).


 Have a look at "MinitWatch" fb page. The fellow is very down to earth and does very nice watch review on youtube.







(Ihope he doesn't mind me posting here)


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Siwash said:


> Did TC ever fix their apparent problem with loose bezels? I actually use mine to help time things, so it's a useful feature to have working well.


Now the bezel on the V4's are UNIdirectional with 90 clicks! (There is just a tiny amount of play in it but other than that, everything lines up perfectly.)


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up. It looks like he hasn't made the review yet, but I've followed him on fb so I'll keep an eye out for it.



WatchNewbi3 said:


> Have a look at "MinitWatch" fb page. The fellow is very down to earth and does very nice watch review on youtube.
> View attachment 5376154
> 
> (Ihope he doesn't mind me posting here)


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Dang. I wish I knew a 9015 was available on the TC 1016 from William.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

itsreallydarren said:


> Dang. I wish I knew a 9015 was available on the TC 1016 from William.


It's never too late to just buy the 1016 case from William hahahaha.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> It's never too late to just buy the 1016 case from William hahahaha.


Well...that just leaves me with no choice but to get another one. I was thinking about ordering a 9015 with the 3-6-9 dial and an extra Ranger 3-6-9-12 dial to replace the dial on my current TC.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Yes it is a V4. The things that I could fix are bent minute hand, impossible to move bezel, cloudy crystal (I guess it is due to vaporized excessive oil, happened with another watch before) and finally the crystal wasn't properly pressed. The inner edges of the lugs are not straight, this is a problem no one can solve at home I guess. Also the brushed parts are not evenly brushed so the whole case needs to be brushed again. I do not know If I am unlucky or no one cares about that much detail. When I asked for a replacement, seller said that return it for refund I do not think I can satisfy your needs  He was kind enough to send new pair of hands for free though


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Yes it is a V4. The things that I could fix are bent minute hand, impossible to move bezel, cloudy crystal (I guess it is due to vaporized excessive oil, happened with another watch before) and finally the crystal wasn't properly pressed. The inner edges of the lugs are not straight, this is a problem no one can solve at home I guess. Also the brushed parts are not evenly brushed so the whole case needs to be brushed again. I do not know If I am unlucky or no one cares about that much detail. When I asked for a replacement, seller said that return it for refund I do not think I can satisfy your needs  He was kind enough to send new pair of hands for free though
> 
> View attachment 5380674
> View attachment 5380682
> ...


Glad to hear that everything is resolved in the end. Yes the CS for TC watches are always good. In the past, I have exchanged countless email with William, whether I decided to purchase a watch from him or not, he will rely all of my inquiries.

My v4 watch arrived with no problems. The bezel is good, no bent hands and the crystal was properly seated and crystal clear.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your experience and for the additional photos. Quite a bit disappointing that the watch was sent out with so many problems (seems like not even a cursory visual QC), and that the response wasn't to exchange with a new watch. I know William runs a small operation, but he should have at least sent a new case with those replacement hands.

The watch looks really good by the way. The new dial looks so much better than the old one.



skylinegtr_34 said:


> Yes it is a V4. The things that I could fix are bent minute hand, impossible to move bezel, cloudy crystal (I guess it is due to vaporized excessive oil, happened with another watch before) and finally the crystal wasn't properly pressed. The inner edges of the lugs are not straight, this is a problem no one can solve at home I guess. Also the brushed parts are not evenly brushed so the whole case needs to be brushed again. I do not know If I am unlucky or no one cares about that much detail. When I asked for a replacement, seller said that return it for refund I do not think I can satisfy your needs  He was kind enough to send new pair of hands for free though
> 
> View attachment 5380674
> View attachment 5380682
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Gazza74 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience and for the additional photos. Quite a bit disappointing that the watch was sent out with so many problems (seems like not even a cursory visual QC), and that the response wasn't to exchange with a new watch. I know William runs a small operation, but he should have at least sent a new case with those replacement hands.
> 
> The watch looks really good by the way. The new dial looks so much better than the old one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm yeah, Godzilla's watch seems to be an especially poor sample. I had minor quibbles with mine, needing to break in the bezel, slight uneveness in the crystal and yes the brushing isn't 100% perfect.
But in all things you need to consider the price point. For the amount you pay for the TC there need to be some concessions in terms of "acceptable" I guess.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Absolutely the price point is a consideration....but if you add the 9015, then the price point is up there with Seiko, Citizen etc (too bad none make a BB homage), and you'd at least expect a visual inspection to take place. At the $129 price point (or whatever the lowest is), you can be a bit more forgiving, however the example above is really bad, and I would have asked for a return/replacement.



Uberyk said:


> Hmm yeah, Godzilla's watch seems to be an especially poor sample. I had minor quibbles with mine, needing to break in the bezel, slight uneveness in the crystal and yes the brushing isn't 100% perfect.
> But in all things you need to consider the price point. For the amount you pay for the TC there need to be some concessions in terms of "acceptable" I guess.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Gazza74 said:


> Absolutely the price point is a consideration....but if you add the 9015, then the price point is up there with Seiko, Citizen etc (too bad none make a BB homage), and you'd at least expect a visual inspection to take place. At the $129 price point (or whatever the lowest is), you can be a bit more forgiving, however the example above is really bad, and I would have asked for a return/replacement.


Absolutely, a watch should never ship out with a bent hand. Even my $30 timex weekenders have straight hands.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I asked for a replacement first and got mad when I saw the reply. After that he explained that his english is not good did not meant anything rude, and he can do return or replacement. Given the time required to ship it back and wait for the new one which may not certainly be better as the seller said, I decided to fix it myself. After-all 130$ is not too much to worry and I like contributing the built-design of the stuff I wear  

One final warning, case and bezel material is softer than seiko-citizen watches. Given the amount of force-abuse I put on skx007 and ray, their cases- bezel did not get any deformation. TC watch's bezel easily gets bent while removing also the main case can be really deeply scratched.

I like the watch and how it looks, I would get another one even I had problems.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for your comments and perspective. They are much appreciated to people like me who are on the fence.



skylinegtr_34 said:


> I asked for a replacement first and got mad when I saw the reply. After that he explained that his english is not good did not meant anything rude, and he can do return or replacement. Given the time required to ship it back and wait for the new one which may not certainly be better as the seller said, I decided to fix it myself. After-all 130$ is not too much to worry and I like contributing the built-design of the stuff I wear
> 
> One final warning, case and bezel material is softer than seiko-citizen watches. Given the amount of force-abuse I put on skx007 and ray, their cases- bezel did not get any deformation. TC watch's bezel easily gets bent while removing also the main case can be really deeply scratched.
> 
> I like the watch and how it looks, I would get another one even I had problems.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I have 3 big crowns 2 of them are V3 and one V4 I like them all and the 3 are of good quality. Although he V4 is a way step up when it comes to design and quality. I have a lot of photos on my Instagram account if anyone is interested

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

I was about to pull the trigger on one of these, but now I'm not sure. I guess I will keep watching (lol).


----------



## jho (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi, trying to choose which movement dg2813 or miy9015. this the 9015 worth the money ?
is the dg2813 reliable ?someone out there that has both that can give me there honest opinion?

Thanks in advance , Jimmy.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

jho said:


> Hi, trying to choose which movement dg2813 or miy9015. this the 9015 worth the money ?
> is the dg2813 reliable ?someone out there that has both that can give me there honest opinion?
> 
> Thanks in advance , Jimmy.


I have 3 dg2813 for more than 2 years.
They are extremely reliable and very accurate.

The 9015 on the other hand is very accurate, off course very reliable and higher beats so the second hand is smoother.
BUT the rotor is so noisy, very surprised how noisy it is. I have 2 of the miyota's

My personal opinion is go with the dg, and save yourself 100$. Maybe buy 2 watches with the dgs 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

I have watches with all three movements, my experience with them has been

DG2813: Parnis Explorer: Overall experience has been pretty bad. Gains +40 seconds a day. Good power 40hr power reserve. I've tried regulating it many times but the speed of the watch is too greatly affected by how much power reserve the movement has. When fully wound the movement runs slow and speeds up as the power reserve depletes. 
I feel I might have a dud movement, the Parnis has become my experimental watch to tinker with and I plan on replacing the movement with another DG2813 someday. 

Miyota 8215: Tiger Concept Explorer, Zelos Chroma: Great experience with this movement. Winding has a somewhat noticeable ratcheting noise, it's not loud but distinct. In a quiet room you can hear the rotor wind but if there's any background noise the ratcheting sound is not noticeable. Good power reserve around 40 hrs. Good timekeeping accuracy. Over a week of everyday wear both movements gained +40 seconds (about 6 seconds a day).

Miyota 9015: Aevig Valkyr, Miro Automatic: Excellent experience with this movement. Both watches have a quieter winding noise from the rotor. The rotor winding noise is present but very faint, even in a quiet room I may or may not hear it. Accuracy has by far been the best of the three movements. Over a week of everyday wear has given a loss of -4 seconds on the Valkyr and +5 seconds for the Miro Automatic. 

That's been my experience with the three movements so far. With regard to the DG2813, I really do believe mine is performing worse than average. My most recent watch is the Tiger Concept Explorer with a 8215 movement. If I could do it over again I would have gone with the 9015.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Just landed. Now I'm waiting on the dg3804b movement and its ready to go.


----------



## J_D0H (Aug 24, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> Just landed. Now I'm waiting on the dg3804b movement and its ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 5466994


Me too! Still waiting for the movement. I'll race you!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

J_D0H said:


> Me too! Still waiting for the movement. I'll race you!


You're on! Although I must warn you... I actually have a movement in my possession, but the company I got it from shipped it without a stem  Makes me a little suspect about whether it will work... so maybe you will win.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

jho said:


> Hi, trying to choose which movement dg2813 or miy9015. this the 9015 worth the money ?
> is the dg2813 reliable ?someone out there that has both that can give me there honest opinion?
> 
> Thanks in advance , Jimmy.


Don't have any experience with the 2813, but I do have the V4 with 9015. IMHO, if your budget allows, go for the 9015. I could barely hear the rotor noise in mine when it is self winding even in a quite room. But maybe there's just a problem with my hearing. Accuracy of mine has been +4~+5 seconds per day. No complaints there.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Just landed. Now I'm waiting on the dg3804b movement and its ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 5466994





J_D0H said:


> Me too! Still waiting for the movement. I'll race you!


Please, both of you fine gentleman, do show off your build here when it's complete!

Thanks!


----------



## J_D0H (Aug 24, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> You're on! Although I must warn you... I actually have a movement in my possession, but the company I got it from shipped it without a stem  Makes me a little suspect about whether it will work... so maybe you will win.


Ah, well this does give you a head start! That, plus the fact that I've never done anything beyond butchering a seiko and baking the dial/staining the hands of this Tiger Concepts....


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

TC today on a vintage brown strap










Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Eh how how hard could it be? Since William was planning in using the 3804 movement I don't think it'll be any different then putting a watch back together after a mod. The only thing I'm concerned about is trimming the stem to fit, but that should be ok.

really nice aging you have on the dial and hands looks great!



J_D0H said:


> Ah, well this does give you a head start! That, plus the fact that I've never done anything beyond butchering a seiko and baking the dial/staining the hands of this Tiger Concepts....
> 
> View attachment 5470618


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Recently received from the Jelli factory.


----------



## J_D0H (Aug 24, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> Eh how how hard could it be? Since William was planning in using the 3804 movement I don't think it'll be any different then putting a watch back together after a mod. The only thing I'm concerned about is trimming the stem to fit, but that should be ok.
> 
> really nice aging you have on the dial and hands looks great!


Turns out the movement has been here for a few days but was hiding at the back of my pigeon hole! Looks like I have a weekend project.

I'm pretty nervous about cutting the stem as well - any guidance?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Recently received from the Jelli factory.





jelliottz said:


>


Man! These Infra Superficiem dials are awesome!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Any of you guys had any problems with the DG2813 movement? I heard it is a Chinese reproduction of the Miyota 8215, but I have not heard anything about reliability.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

All my DG2813 run perfectly, I have three. But yes I've had a couple that had a little trouble with its keyless works when I removed and put back the crown stem in a mod attempt. Other than that, it's very accurate as well.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

fmadrid said:


> Man! These Infra Superficiem dials are awesome!


I'm proud to have one. It's gorgeous! 


Alden said:


> Any of you guys had any problems with the DG2813 movement? I heard it is a Chinese reproduction of the Miyota 8215, but I have not heard anything about reliability.


I have it in several watches and find it surprisingly good. There's lots of info in the Chinese watch forum... 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=440903 
Reliablity of a DG2813 auto movement?


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just found this post and very interested in making my first purchase. Just to be sure, if I do order from their site, I would just get the parts and need to find someone to assemble it?

Thanks


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

kvn said:


> Hi everyone,Just found this post and very interested in making my first purchase. Just to be sure, if I do order from their site, I would just get the parts and need to find someone to assemble it?Thanks


Actually you can buy complete watches already assembled. Look closely at the site. You have three or four options, just the case and bands, or an entire watch but you get to choose which movement you want in it, from the cheapest to the more expensive.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

fmadrid said:


> All my DG2813 run perfectly, I have three. But yes I've had a couple that had a little trouble with its keyless works when I removed and put back the crown stem in a mod attempt. Other than that, it's very accurate as well.





Watch Hawk 71 said:


> I'm proud to have one. It's gorgeous! I have it in several watches and find it surprisingly good. There's lots of info in the Chinese watch forum... Reliablity of a DG2813 auto movement? Reliablity of a DG2813 auto movement?


Thanks for the information!


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm really liking the Tudor Black Bay, but can't afford one right now, so which Tiger would you say is the closest to it in style? 

From what I can tell, it looks like the 7924 with gold snowflake hands, matte black non-date face, and big crown is the closest.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Alden said:


> I'm really liking the Tudor Black Bay, but can't afford one right now, so which Tiger would you say is the closest to it in style?
> 
> From what I can tell, it looks like the 7924 with gold snowflake hands, matte black non-date face, and big crown is the closest.


Hello, I have next to no idea about Tudors. But on the bright side, maybe some of the members here can provide you with the feedback you're looking for. The good thing about TC, is that you can ask William to customize the watch to your liking with the parts he has available. Just email him.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Hello, I have next to no idea about Tudors. But on the bright side, maybe some of the members here can provide you with the feedback you're looking for. The good thing about TC, is that you can ask William to customize the watch to your liking with the parts he has available. Just email him.


Thanks. I think the face is supposed to be a dark chocolate brown though, not black.


----------



## Sangi (Sep 18, 2014)

How would you guys rate the V4's bezel action? Is it good?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sangi said:


> How would you guys rate the V4's bezel action? Is it good?


Mine is actually really good, it snaps well with a little play. Although people were complaining here that theirs were really hard to turn. Mine is really good.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

Well finally bit the bullet and order a 5508 style D with 9015 movement, and with a red seconds hand and red pip on bezel, that I saw earlier in the thread *thanks for that. Also found a BB homage in the sales forum, and think I'm done with watches for now thanks to this thread hahaha


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sangi said:


> How would you guys rate the V4's bezel action? Is it good?


The action is good, it may be stiff at first, but after some turning, the bezel action will loosen up just nice mate!


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

kvn said:


> Well finally bit the bullet and order a 5508 style D with 9015 movement, and with a red seconds hand and red pip on bezel, that I saw earlier in the thread *thanks for that. Also found a BB homage in the sales forum, and think I'm done with watches for now thanks to this thread hahaha


Now you play the waiting game mate


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

Yup that's the one! Love the look, I just went with the no date  thanks for the inspiration


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

kvn said:


> Yup that's the one! Love the look, I just went with the no date  thanks for the inspiration


You're welcome mate!


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Have a nice weekend mates~!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Not my picture. Not my watch. I have read that the red bezels on these are bidirectional and don't click. Is that true?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Alden said:


> View attachment 5498633
> 
> 
> Not my picture. Not my watch. I have read that the red bezels on these are bidirectional and don't click. Is that true?


This was for v3 but the current production v4 they are uniderctional and clicks.ine is good and I would rate it at 8 out of 10

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

Alden said:


> View attachment 5498633


I have one of these on the way from TC. I'll post up some pics when it's gets here.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> This was for v3 but the current production v4 they are uniderctional and clicks.ine is good and I would rate it at 8 out of 10
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thanks for that information.



Mkapson said:


> I have one of these on the way from TC. I'll post up some pics when it's gets here.


Yes! I'm thinking about ordering one in a few weeks. I will look forward to seeing your pictures and reading what you think of it. Also, post details about exactly what you ordered as far as hands, dial color, matte or glossy, etc. I want to try and get one as close to the classic Black Bay as possible.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Legin said:


> In situ with its stable mates...
> 
> View attachment 4984121


Great collection!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

V4 on a eulit perlon


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks like my V3 BB comes in today. In the meantime, just found this review


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

kvn said:


> Looks like my V3 BB comes in today. In the meantime, just found this review


I guess you can find better - to the point and subjective reviews than this one.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ah I've forgotten to post up the links to the youtube review.

Here it is again:
Tiger Concepts "7924" Style A - Review, Measurements and Lume




Do note that the bezel, after gradual use will loosen up though.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> V4 on a eulit perlon
> 
> View attachment 5516137


God Damn that looks sexy! Who knew Red Bezel+Blue Perlon=Pure Sexiness!

Looks like Airlook Eulit is becoming more and more popular.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Ah I've forgotten to post up the links to the youtube review.
> 
> Here it is again:
> *Tiger Concepts "7924" Style A - Review, Measurements and Lume*
> ...


Is this your video?


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Alden said:


> Is this your video?


Nah not mine, it's Minit Watch's video. I mentioned in a previous post that he was going to make a video, but instead, I've forgotten to link it here for the benefit of the viewers of the the thread.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'll just leave these here.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> View attachment 5545010
> 
> 
> View attachment 5545034
> ...


Luckily for me, GMTs have never been my cup of tea. My sub and explorer addictions cost me enough as is.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't have any three-handed GMT's so this is intriguing to me.


----------



## Robble26 (May 11, 2015)

Will buy. Period.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Robble26 said:


> Will buy. Period.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Going after the white dial for sure!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

Snagged this from f29. V3 with a nice relume, brown dial. Found an unsed mesh bracelet, and think it goes perfect! William just sent my order out and can't wait!


----------



## Pro5513 (Sep 14, 2015)

No comment !


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

parsig9 said:


> I would not take a TC out on a foggy day now but I do love the way they look. I would own another and will soon but it won't ever sniff the water unless I send it in to have all the gaskets updated or...........put on in the first place.


Broke down and decided to have this fixed. New dial from Tiger and a trip to NEWW and for about $80 and it is better than new. Duarte at NEWW replaced the gaskets and seals as well as adding some sealant to the crown. He explained but I don't recall all the details.... He indicated that it was an assembly problem that allowed the water in not a matter of the watch or seals being poor quality really. Live and learn.


----------



## Choppers (Jul 5, 2011)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Recently received from the Jelli factory.


Very nice !!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

parsig9 said:


> Broke down and decided to have this fixed. New dial from Tiger and a trip to NEWW and for about $80 and it is better than new. Duarte at NEWW replaced the gaskets and seals as well as adding some sealant to the crown. He explained but I don't recall all the details.... He indicated that it was an assembly problem that allowed the water in not a matter of the watch or seals being poor quality really. Live and learn.


This is what I do to my builds. Seal the crown on the mid case, grease the seals, and lock it down tight. Voilà!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Here is the second one I got that I mentioned. Again V4 with sword hands and red triangle requested.
I like it.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

parsig9 said:


> Here is the second one I got that I mentioned. Again V4 with sword hands and red triangle requested.
> I like it.


I have the same exact setup but on a V3! One of my favorites; enjoy yours










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> I have the same exact setup but on a V3! One of my favorites; enjoy yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Mil Sub hands with the 3, 6, 9 dial.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

You guys have me salivating for a Tiger, but I can't decide between a V4 with 3-6-9 matte black dial, gold Mercedes hands and red triangle, or a red bezel with snowflake hands and non-date 7924 dial. Basically an old Ocean One, or a Tudor BB style. 

Please tell me what to buy!

Hahahahaha


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Finally finished, but not without challenges. Moreso issues with the movement (third time was a charm) and a broken stem (just snapped in half before I even cut it) then with anything from William. My first TC and I'm happy with the quality. William sold it to me before he released them. I believe he's waiting on his DG3804b movements, he told me thirty days about two weeks ago. I bought the movement domestically so I cannot blame him for any issues. Specific to the price point - case quality is great, bezel action is tough - tighter than my Seikos, but since I don't really use that it's OK by me. The GMT hand is from Raffles, the one that comes with is a big arrow. I need to talk to him on Monday, the bracelet clasp fell apart on me when I was trying to size it, so this is an Invicta bracelet. The SEL look good, but are not a pure fit with the shape of the lugs, they're just a bit shorter. Lume isn't Monster Lume but adequate.


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

So this arrived today. It is a V4 from TC set up just the way you see it on the site. This is my 3rd TC and the first time I didn't ask William to change anything on it. It came well packaged as usual with the watch wrapped in bubble wrap inside a box, which was inside a bubble envelope. It came with 3 Nato straps, one blue, one black and one grey plus an extra set of springbars. The watch itself looks good with the usual brushed top and polished sides. The lug holes are drilled making it easy to change the strap, which is what I did. There is now a distressed black leather strap from Strapped For Time on the watch, making it look more like the BB. I got it with the DG2813, which all 3 of my TCs have. The bezel has a nice sharp click to it with very little wiggle room, it certainly is not as tight as my first V4 was, which took some oil and a bit of turning to loosen it up. I think the only thing I would change (other it making it a real BB) would be the bezel color. It is kind of a bright red, my wife says it's "garnet", rather then the darker almost burgundy of the original. All in all I'm pleased and it will certainly scratch that BB itch at about 5% of the cost


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

parsig9 said:


> Broke down and decided to have this fixed. New dial from Tiger and a trip to NEWW and for about $80 and it is better than new. Duarte at NEWW replaced the gaskets and seals as well as adding some sealant to the crown. He explained but I don't recall all the details.... He indicated that it was an assembly problem that allowed the water in not a matter of the watch or seals being poor quality really. Live and learn.


May I kindly ask where did you purchased the seals for the watch and what is the dimensions of the seals?



jelliottz said:


> This is what I do to my builds. Seal the crown on the mid case, grease the seals, and lock it down tight. Voilà!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Can you explain to me how do you seal the crown to the case? I do know that the crowntube is threaded into the case, so do you apply locktite?

Thank-you


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

I didn't do it myself. I sent it here. Home

Here is what Duarte wrote me.

_Had a look at the Tiger watch today. The water instruction was via the caseback, the caseback gasket was not seated properly in the case, was pinched and not sealing. So assembly error...
I will install a new gasket and test it to confirm once complteted. I have the movement under a heat lamp for now.
_______________
_

_Aside from the caseback gasket, was also leaking via the crown tube. It was loose, unthreaded it by hand.. I re-threaded it with loctite, so no leaks there any more.tested it at 5 ATM._


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Just thinking out loud, and not sure if possible, but I believe the Helenarou bezel insert is closer in color to the real thing. If they are the same size, and if it's possible to source the insert from Helenarou, swapping them out will get you closer to the desired effect.



Mkapson said:


> So this arrived today. It is a V4 from TC set up just the way you see it on the site. This is my 3rd TC and the first time I didn't ask William to change anything on it. It came well packaged as usual with the watch wrapped in bubble wrap inside a box, which was inside a bubble envelope. It came with 3 Nato straps, one blue, one black and one grey plus an extra set of springbars. The watch itself looks good with the usual brushed top and polished sides. The lug holes are drilled making it easy to change the strap, which is what I did. There is now a distressed black leather strap from Strapped For Time on the watch, making it look more like the BB. I got it with the DG2813, which all 3 of my TCs have. The bezel has a nice sharp click to it with very little wiggle room, it certainly is not as tight as my first V4 was, which took some oil and a bit of turning to loosen it up. I think the only thing I would change (other it making it a real BB) would be the bezel color. It is kind of a bright red, my wife says it's "garnet", rather then the darker almost burgundy of the original. All in all I'm pleased and it will certainly scratch that BB itch at about 5% of the cost
> 
> View attachment 5559842


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

double-post


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

parsig9 said:


> I didn't do it myself. I sent it here. Home
> 
> Here is what Duarte wrote me.
> 
> ...


Some great info. I know it's an extra step but now I know where to send my TC if I want to have it checked and tested for water resistance.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> Just thinking out loud, and not sure if possible, but I believe the Helenarou bezel insert is closer in color to the real thing. If they are the same size, and if it's possible to source the insert from Helenarou, swapping them out will get you closer to the desired effect.


Maybe Mr. Jelli can answer your question on the subject as I am not sure myself.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

It's on now boys and gals
http://www.tiger-concept.com/6542-watch.html


----------



## jho (Jul 8, 2010)

hi guys getting ready to place my order the v4 style BI, question.
does it come with the red triangle on the bezel or is it a custom request the picture on his website is different.


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

What i did was email William to make sure he could do it (an make sure the parts are in stock) then when he replied yes. Put your order in, and when you pay with paypal, just add what you want done in the notes section. I hope mine comes in this week


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

jho said:


> hi guys getting ready to place my order the v4 style BI, question.
> does it come with the red triangle on the bezel or is it a custom request the picture on his website is different.


Email William and ask if he has the red triangle bezel available or not. If yes, proceed as kvn stated.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

sennaster said:


> Tiger 16800 case ( swapped to domed crystal ) and Dial


Hey mate, mind I ask, does your GMT hand experience any "lag", "delay" or "alignment" issues with the 2836-2 gmt clone?


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Hey mate, mind I ask, does your GMT hand experience any "lag", "delay" or "alignment" issues with the 2836-2 gmt clone?


No lag, no delay .. If the alignment was off it'd be my own fault since i assembled the watch.

The GMT hand can only be set by rotating it backwards, and it only jumps whole hours while using the independent GMT setting position.

So when setting the watch i set the time to the closest whole hour ( 10:00 for 10:15 ), then switch to set the GMT to correctly, THEN i switch back and set the time accordingly. the GMT hand functions normally when keep time or setting time in the regular position.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

sennaster said:


> No lag, no delay .. If the alignment was off it'd be my own fault since i assembled the watch.
> 
> The GMT hand can only be set by rotating it backwards, and it only jumps whole hours while using the independent GMT setting position.
> 
> So when setting the watch i set the time to the closest whole hour ( 10:00 for 10:15 ), then switch to set the GMT to correctly, THEN i switch back and set the time accordingly. the GMT hand functions normally when keep time or setting time in the regular position.


Thanks for the detailed reply mate. Mind I ask is that a Hangzhou 6460 in the TC? Cause as far as I know, I thought that all ETA 2836 GMT clones has independently adjustable non-jumping hands.


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

Strap was from bandrbands.com


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply mate. Mind I ask is that a Hangzhou 6460 in the TC? Cause as far as I know, I thought that all ETA 2836 GMT clones has independently adjustable non-jumping hands.


Yep, 6460.

It's independently adjustable and it only jumps when being set.

The same mechanism that adjusts the date adjusts the gmt hand ( one way for date, reverse for gmt )


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Any pics of the new GMT on wrist ?
If you have ,i am happy ,thanks


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Explorer train keeps on rolling.
Went from this from TC:



To this with some parts from raffles and esslinger:



I'll probably end up getting another one to replicate the original, it was a configuration I ordered just for the parts but I ended up liking it quite a bit. Almost had me wanting to not go through with the mod as planned but gotta stick to your guns.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

sennaster said:


> Yep, 6460.
> 
> It's independently adjustable and it only jumps when being set.
> 
> The same mechanism that adjusts the date adjusts the gmt hand ( one way for date, reverse for gmt )


Ah I see I see. Thanks for the info once again!


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> Explorer train keeps on rolling.
> Went from this from TC:
> 
> 
> ...


HOLEE SHEEET! THAT DOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IS PURE SEXINESS!!!!!!!!!!!

mind telling the diameter of the acrylic and the brand?

Thanks~


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Inspired by *Uberyk 
*


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> HOLEE SHEEET! THAT DOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IS PURE SEXINESS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> mind telling the diameter of the acrylic and the brand?
> 
> Thanks~


danke, danke.

That dome ended up causing the delay, I had initially taken measurements off the existing crystal while it was still on the watch. Hedged my bets by going up and down a few sizes from that measurement.
The ones I got all ended up too small, needed to go up another two sizes from the biggest. 
Reason being there's a fairly thick gasket that holds in the stock TC sapphire (pain in the ass to remove too, titanium razor blade FTW).

In any case, the dome that sits there now is the Stella WEC Hi-Dome acrylic. I used the 28 1/4 which is the equivalent of 30.6mm (the biggest one I got initially was 30.3mm, damn slim margins of error).

First watch with an acrylic crystal for me, the distortion takes some getting used to with my mild OCD tendencies.
But it just wouldn't be a proper nod to the 6610 without it.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> danke, danke.
> 
> That dome ended up causing the delay, I had initially taken measurements off the existing crystal while it was still on the watch. Hedged my bets by going up and down a few sizes from that measurement.
> The ones I got all ended up too small, needed to go up another two sizes from the biggest.
> ...


Thanks for the excellent info! Will changing the crystal affect the WR of these watches?
The high dome is just sooo alluring!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Thanks for the excellent info! Will changing the crystal affect the WR of these watches?
> The high dome is just sooo alluring!


The acrylic goes in without a gasket and is purely compression fitted (I'm actually curious to see if it'll shrink and pop out if the temps get cold enough).
So no, I wouldn't go swimming with it. 
I'm sure a few splashes from handwashing or being caught in the rain wouldn't hurt, but I have no confidence in it being 100% airtight.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> The acrylic goes in without a gasket and is purely compression fitted (I'm actually curious to see if it'll shrink and pop out if the temps get cold enough).
> So no, I wouldn't go swimming with it.
> I'm sure a few splashes from handwashing or being caught in the rain wouldn't hurt, but I have no confidence in it being 100% airtight.


I see I see. Thanks for the info once again


----------



## vibe (Nov 7, 2010)

1016 Cali


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

vibe said:


> 1016 Cali


OOOOOOH Cali dial looks very sexy in the 1016 case too.
Raffles?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


>


Just out of interest how big are your wrists and how does the bb wear? I ask as I've been considering that watch, but the size is putting me off at the moment.......


----------



## vibe (Nov 7, 2010)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> vibe said:
> 
> 
> > 1016 Cali
> ...


Raffles dial and rivet bracelet. It has Tiger hands because I messed up the Raffles ones. They work well though.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Won't be long before we see one with snowflake hands and a black bezel to homage the new Tudor. He could do it now with the red bezel triangle and everything. Who will be first?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

parsig9 said:


> Won't be long before we see one with snowflake hands and a black bezel to homage the new Tudor. He could do it now with the red bezel triangle and everything. Who will be first?


won't be me. I don't like snowflake hands. Plus I think I'm set with the two subs I have in my collection for now(8926 and TC). Shh, don't let the BSHT know I said that.

oops, make that three subs, forgot about the pvd parnis.


----------



## jho (Jul 8, 2010)

my watch came today. the braclet is better than i thought.


----------



## Targaryen (Sep 28, 2015)

vibe said:


> 1016 Cali


Nice rivet bracelet, I like. Also from Raffles of from a different supplier? Did you have any trouble with resizing?

Cheers,
T


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Targaryen said:


> Nice rivet bracelet, I like. Also from Raffles of from a different supplier? Did you have any trouble with resizing?
> 
> Cheers,
> T


I bought my rivet bracelet from this guy on the bay:
riyi002 di eBay

Resizing was a breeze. The thing that got me most was shaping the end links to fit the TC1016 case. Then again maybe it's my personal problem as this is the first time I have attempted to fit a bracelet. I mainly roll on Nato or Perlon....so yeah...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Guys I got Tiger's modern style bracelet and I got two screws stuck, so I really can't resize it. Anyone knows a trick to fix this? Thanks

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> Just out of interest how big are your wrists and how does the bb wear? I ask as I've been considering that watch, but the size is putting me off at the moment.......


I was the same way. My wrists are a bit smaller then 8 inches, and they take a bit to getting used to. But it's a classic watch style so I think the size is fine.

After having two versions of this watch, because of the size, I'll only keep one and sell off my red bb tiger concepts. Here's how my big crown looks on wrist:



I'm probably going to get a bigger sub in the future, think the Steinhart Vintage Ocean, thoughts?


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

It's baaaaaaaaccccckkkkk...


The long story:
Started with this from TC:

Became this to fill in the 14270 explorer slot:


Then came this second TC (I refer to it as the gilt varsity):


Which somewhat reluctantly became this to take the 6610 explorer homage slot:


Well recently I picked up a Parnis explorer from the sales forum here:

And after a quick change in hands and some refinishing work (still ongoing) it took the 214270 slot.

Now that left me with a 14270 and a 214270. In an ideal world, I would have kept both but they seemed close enough to each other so I could sacrifice the 14270. 
I planned on going with a 1016 homage, with aged hands and dial but that gilt varsity kept coming back to mind.
It also seemed that the 6610 and 1016 wouldn't be THAT far apart.

SOOOOOO there you have it, the triumphant rebirth of the gilt varsity, my "nod" to the early chapter ringed 1016 to join the 6610 and 214270 in my little Explorer family. I need to get a family portrait done...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> It's baaaaaaaaccccckkkkk...
> 
> 
> The long story:
> ...


Great work!

Which strap is the one on the gilt varsity?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

the_watchier said:


> Great work!
> 
> Which strap is the one on the gilt varsity?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thank you.
The strap on the current gilt varsity is Horween CXL in burgundy.
The original was Horween CXL in natural.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> Thank you.
> The strap on the current gilt varsity is Horween CXL in burgundy.
> The original was Horween CXL in natural.


Thank you! They both look awesome, wear them in good health.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

How did the get the orange color on the dial? Did you modify the existing dial or order one that already came with orange colors?



Uberyk said:


> It's baaaaaaaaccccckkkkk...
> 
> Which somewhat reluctantly became this to take the 6610 explorer homage slot:


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

itsreallydarren said:


> How did the get the orange color on the dial? Did you modify the existing dial or order one that already came with orange colors?


The dial is a raffles dial that I baked in a toaster oven to get the faux aged patina look.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> The dial is a raffles dial that I baked in a toaster oven to get the faux aged patina look.


I've been wanting to try the baking method to get the aged patina look. Does the baking affect only the parts with lume or all the printed parts as well?


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

New strap has arrived  By the way is it possible to make the bezel paint less shiny by baking it in the oven? If so what should be the degree?


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> It's baaaaaaaaccccckkkkk...
> 
> 
> The long story:
> ...


You're becoming a legend mate


----------



## TheOwl (Oct 18, 2014)

Sent from Italy with love!
Follow me on Instagram @lucababo


----------



## TheOwl (Oct 18, 2014)

Sent from Italy with love!
Follow me on Instagram @lucababo


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

itsreallydarren said:


> I've been wanting to try the baking method to get the aged patina look. Does the baking affect only the parts with lume or all the printed parts as well?


I think a good rule of thumb is anything lighter colored will get darker. It didn't have much of an affect on the gilt areas or the dial itself.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

TheOwl said:


> Sent from Italy with love!
> Follow me on Instagram @lucababo


Original crystal?


----------



## TheOwl (Oct 18, 2014)

whitemb said:


> Original crystal?


Absolutely

Sent from Italy with love!
Follow me on Instagram @lucababo


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

TheOwl said:


> Absolutely


That makes me want to have William build me a milsub with gilt sword hands. Something similar to the raven vintage 42, but smaller.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

JUST A HEADS'UP BROTHERS~!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't Facebook, never will. Can someone who does verify that William now carries pencil hands to fit the dg/miyota? Gold? Silver? Both? Price?


----------



## Robble26 (May 11, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> I don't Facebook, never will. Can someone who does verify that William now carries pencil hands to fit the dg/miyota? Gold? Silver? Both? Price?


Yes both, yes and yes. Price dunno, you should mail him but i think just his normal set price


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Robble26 said:


> Yes both, yes and yes. Price dunno, you should mail him but i think just his normal set price


Awesome. Thanks. Email sent


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy to show my watch in this thread -

Tiger Ver.4 big crown case, ST2100 movement (2836-2 clone) Raffles dial and hands.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> Happy to show my watch in this thread -
> 
> Tiger Ver.4 big crown case, ST2100 movement (2836-2 clone) Raffles dial and hands.


Nice mate!


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

5508 v3


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

V4 case, Raffles hands/dial (aged by me), 2836 movement


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Has anyone commissioned a Heritage Black Bay One homage yet? Love to see pictures.


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

Here's mine, newly acquired - my bezel does not click - ant tips to resolve it( bought secondhand) this houses a Hamilton 2824 movement


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Have not yet posted one here.










Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Fresh out of the bubble wrap. 








Love the faded insert. I asked William for the 8mm crown, too. 

Sent from my


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

synaptyx said:


> Fresh out of the bubble wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice I have the black glossy dial version. The crown unscrews off the stem and setting GMT etc requires me to angle the crown and stem, but the crown will unscrew. I hope the stem won't bend or the threads become threaded The bezel is very tight around parts of the 360 turn also. Pity the factory quality control is not good.


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

ventura said:


> Nice I have the black glossy dial version. The crown unscrews off the stem and setting GMT etc requires me to angle the crown and stem, but the crown will unscrew. I hope the stem won't bend or the threads become threaded The bezel is very tight around parts of the 360 turn also. Pity the factory quality control is not good.


From a FB post William basically said to keep turning the bezel. He has to glue every insert himself because he just uses the same case for the different models and sometimes the glue seeps under the bezel. If you ever had a bezel insert off you'd see the gap where the retainer spring is inserted ... This is where the glue causes issues. Turning the bezel a lot should get it out.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ventura said:


> Nice I have the black glossy dial version. The crown unscrews off the stem and setting GMT etc requires me to angle the crown and stem, but the crown will unscrew. I hope the stem won't bend or the threads become threaded The bezel is very tight around parts of the 360 turn also. Pity the factory quality control is not good.


I would recommend emailing William, he can inspect the movement / watch for you.
I had a problem with mine, where the crown was the same as yours and date doesn't change properly, so after exchanging emails i ended up sending it to him, he replaced the movement and tested the watch for 3 days and sent it over.
He is a great guy to deal with.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

How do I buy the Tiger Concept Pan Am?!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Thrax said:


> How do I buy the Tiger Concept Pan Am?!


Tiger-concept website

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey guys,

Some sharp looking watches over here!
Since I start reading this thread I've beginning to feel an itch.. ;-)

Question: the DG2813 movement is $129,- and the Miyota 8215 is $175,-

I know what the Miyota movement is like as i have it in my Borealis Seadiver. I like the engine but is it worth the difference in price?
I've read people that like the DG movement but I also like the Miyota. Could someone point out the difference and is it worth the price?

Besides that: I saw a lot of you ordering a watch with special glass, hands and so forth. When I look at the website I can't seem to order a custom watch with different styles of glass and such. 

I didn't read the whole thread so forgive me if someone asked before me. 

Looking forward to answers so I can make a choice ;-)

Cheers!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

dbje said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Some sharp looking watches over here!
> Since I start reading this thread I've beginning to feel an itch.. ;-)
> ...


the DG2813 is an exact clone of the Miyota 8215.
It does add a hacking feature.
Besides that there is no real difference. 
I have watches with both movements, I really haven't noticed any real difference in terms of quality between the two. The miyota keyless works seem a bit less finicky but that's about it.

For the custom stuff, you won't find a customization drop down menu on the site. It's best to email William with the options you're looking for and he'll sort you out.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

This one is just the Dial and Hands from Tiger-Concept, but they made the whole project just perfect!!


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

For custom watches, kindly email William and inquire about what is available and what are the customization required. You should receive and email reply almost within the same day.

Cheers


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks. I mailed him and he replied within the hour. He said the glass cannot be changed but the hands can. And that I should look at the description on the website Now I would like a domed glass and a big crown.
You think he's out of stock? Btw: how is the quality of the straps and bracelet you can choose from?

Cheers!






WatchNewbi3 said:


> For custom watches, kindly email William and inquire about what is available and what are the customization required. You should receive and email reply almost within the same day.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

dbje said:


> Thanks. I mailed him and he replied within the hour. He said the glass cannot be changed but the hands can. And that I should look at the description on the website Now I would like a domed glass and a big crown.
> You think he's out of stock? Btw: how is the quality of the straps and bracelet you can choose from?
> 
> Cheers!


which model are you looking at? Not all of his crystals are interchangeable. I think most can be had with the bigger crown though. 
His straps bracelets are just ok, nothing special. Straps seem to have better reviews than the bracelet. 
Some have not been thrilled with the bracelet.


----------



## James T. Kirk© (Aug 20, 2012)

I have this one, actually like a somewhat larger model in the same idea...


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

I am actually looking at the one captain Kirk posted above ^

I also really like the one with the pepsi bezel. What would you advice? Strap or bracelet? I prefer the looks of the bracelet but if the quality is so-so maybe it's better to just order the case+movement and put it on a nice black leather nato.



Uberyk said:


> which model are you looking at? Not all of his crystals are interchangeable. I think most can be had with the bigger crown though.
> His straps bracelets are just ok, nothing special. Straps seem to have better reviews than the bracelet.
> Some have not been thrilled with the bracelet.


Cheers from David's phone


----------



## Robble26 (May 11, 2015)

William sells new bracelets now with solid end links which are pretty good for the price as many have already said. The straps are really nice as well.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Robble26 said:


> William sells new bracelets now with solid end links which are pretty good for the price as many have already said. The straps are really nice as well.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Wasn't aware of a new bracelet offering from TC.
When I ordered mine I initially wanted the vintage bracelet (cheap and jangly in a good way) but those were out of stock. The "high grade" bracelet he was offering in its place was the one that a lot of forum members were rather iffy on.

I ended up ordering just the watch head as I had plenty of natos of my own. Decided it'd be easier to get a bracelet from another place where returns and stuff would take less time if needed.



dbje said:


> I am actually looking at the one captain Kirk posted above ^
> 
> I also really like the one with the pepsi bezel. What would you advice? Strap or bracelet? I prefer the looks of the bracelet but if the quality is so-so maybe it's better to just order the case+movement and put it on a nice black leather nato.


I believe the 5508 is pretty much what you're looking for. Has that exact dial/hand combo shown, domed sapphire and big crown.


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

synaptyx said:


> Fresh out of the bubble wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mind posting a few more pictures of this watch? Does it have the high domed glass?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I will chime in, it is the same case as the Big Crown V4 with domed sapphire crystal









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Out for a walk this evening with my Tiger.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

dbje said:


> I am actually looking at the one captain Kirk posted above ^
> 
> I also really like the one with the pepsi bezel. What would you advice? Strap or bracelet? I prefer the looks of the bracelet but if the quality is so-so maybe it's better to just order the case+movement and put it on a nice black leather nato.
> 
> Cheers from David's phone


imho, I would just get the watch head and save some money. If you're interested in the 5508 watches, what I do know is that the crown can often be change ala 6mm or 8mm. The dial, as long as it fits the movement as is available for swapping, same case as the hands.

Unfortunately, crystals on TC watches cannot be customized, and all of the big crown watches come with domed sapphire crystal.

Cheers


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> For custom watches, kindly email William and inquire about what is available and what are the customization required. You should receive and email reply almost within the same day.
> 
> Cheers


Easiest would be, to send William a picture of the Tiger watch you wanted, or perhaps a Tiger watch closest to the one you want and start the discussion from there


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Has anybody got a Tiger 5513 style case with the 369 dial and merc hands? . . I can't quite picture it in my mind. .

Photos pleeeese.


----------



## Word Of Madness (Nov 26, 2013)

Have been thinking about grabbing a Tiger with a few custom options. I love red bezels, prefer the dot marks over squares or numbers, and prefer the sword style hands over snowflakes or Mercedes, so I wen't through this thread, and found the closest looking thing to what I was after, and (badly) Photoshopped a red bezel onto it. I ended up with this:









Then I decided to go one step further, and add some gold/gilt to be more of a Black Bay homage:









I keep bouncing between which one I prefer. At first I liked the one with gold elements, then I went back to the plainer one, then I started talking to William about getting the gold one made, but now I'm having second thoughts thinking the monochrome + red setup on the first one looks a bit nicer than adding another colour to the mix, but then again, maybe it's just my quick and nasty Photoshop job. Any thoughts? If not I'll just flip a coin, I'll be happy with either!


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

I like the one with the gold hands better. I think the gold and red go really nice together. But in the end that's just a personal prefference.



Word Of Madness said:


> Any thoughts? If not I'll just flip a coin, I'll be happy with either!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Bros:

Have to admit I'd never heard of Tiger before. Buy now I'm edumacated.
Not exactly chopped liver. I luv the simplistic dial. Not a busy dial, chrono
fan in the least.
Kudos to Tiger!!!

Lou Snutt


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Word Of Madness said:


> Have been thinking about grabbing a Tiger with a few custom options. I love red bezels, prefer the dot marks over squares or numbers, and prefer the sword style hands over snowflakes or Mercedes, so I wen't through this thread, and found the closest looking thing to what I was after, and (badly) Photoshopped a red bezel onto it. I ended up with this:
> 
> View attachment 5947850
> 
> ...


GOLD FTW!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

I wonder, does anyone know if 12-hr bezel inserts exist that would fit a TC 5508? Was thinking of getting a gilt one with a 12hr bezel; easy GMT!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WIS'ers:
I trawled Amazon (my usual purchasing source) and could find no Tigers listed.
Haven't tried watchrecon.com yet or other online sources.
Now that my curiosity has been peaked, guess I'll look on tha Bay, Overstock and
other merchandisers.

Lou Snutt


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I just received my 5513 homage yesterday. As far as I know they are only available through their own site, tiger-concept.com


----------



## Robble26 (May 11, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> WIS'ers:
> I trawled Amazon (my usual purchasing source) and could find no Tigers listed.
> Haven't tried watchrecon.com yet or other online sources.
> Now that my curiosity has been peaked, guess I'll look on tha Bay, Overstock and
> ...


Just buy them directly through tiger-concept.com


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Two ways to contact William at Tiger Concept.

Website and email:
http://www.tiger-concept.com/

[email protected]

Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/Tiger-Concept-188823451185835/



arogle1stus said:


> WIS'ers:
> I trawled Amazon (my usual purchasing source) and could find no Tigers listed.
> Haven't tried watchrecon.com yet or other online sources.
> Now that my curiosity has been peaked, guess I'll look on tha Bay, Overstock and
> ...


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

My 6542 GMT came in today. I absolutely love the design, but it does not have a place in my collection so it's going right back out. Private message me if you'd be interested in a brand new TC. I gently and carefully sliced the blue wrap on the clasp so I could try it on, but I'm leaving all other wrap on it. If not it'll be on the bay soon.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Why did you buy it if you do t want it? If it was a black dial might have been tempted.

Love my big crown gilt with red triangle.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I keep getting pm'd for pics. Lol

























Sent from my


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Skeptical said:


> I just received my 5513 homage yesterday. As far as I know they are only available through their own site, tiger-concept.com
> 
> View attachment 6013426


Nice. Let's see some more of this please.


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

Proco2020 said:


> Why did you buy it if you do t want it? If it was a black dial might have been tempted.
> 
> Love my big crown gilt with red triangle.


It has nothing to do with "wanting" it.


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

synaptyx said:


> I keep getting pm'd for pics. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this an upgraded bezel? Or what mods have you done? Because your watch and the one I just got from TC, look pretty far apart.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

No mods, no work. I asked William for the 8mm crown and that's it.

Sent from my


----------



## Elegy (Apr 21, 2015)

I have ordered mine as well, finally. I've been reading a lot and seen so many photos, but one in particular caught my attention. This A style with blue bezel and white snowflake hands. Beautiful!

So I sent that photo to William and discussed some details via email and finally pulled the trigger yesterday. 

I can't wait to try it on. I'm curious how it looks on my wrist since I have quite large wrist and usually wear a 47mm watch. 


Sent from the future


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

A few more shots of my 5513:
































































I do think the no date version would look a little better, but I'm pretty happy overall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi guys, loving the tigers!

I am interested in getting a tiger concept, and especially like the idea that you can choose a wide range of parts and have them built into one piece. 

Is there anywhere I can see all the different options/parts available? And I am interested (if yours is not an off the shelf) how you came to decide on the combination of parts.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

bobski said:


> Hi guys, loving the tigers!
> 
> I am interested in getting a tiger concept, and especially like the idea that you can choose a wide range of parts and have them built into one piece.
> 
> Is there anywhere I can see all the different options/parts available? And I am interested (if yours is not an off the shelf) how you came to decide on the combination of parts.


I think the best way is to check their Facebook page search for tiger concept sales.

Good luck

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

bobski said:


> Hi guys, loving the tigers!
> 
> I am interested in getting a tiger concept, and especially like the idea that you can choose a wide range of parts and have them built into one piece.
> 
> Is there anywhere I can see all the different options/parts available? And I am interested (if yours is not an off the shelf) how you came to decide on the combination of parts.


William will usually be able to provide you with pictures of the individual parts. I don't think he has a catalog with all possible builds though. 
Best bet would be to post the build you want and see if any of the forum members have the same or something similar that you can see.


----------



## TheOwl (Oct 18, 2014)

Skeptical said:


> A few more shots of my 5513:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No date









Sent from Italy with love!
Follow me on Instagram @lucababo


----------



## TheOwl (Oct 18, 2014)

Sent from Italy with love!
Follow me on Instagram @lucababo


----------



## Word Of Madness (Nov 26, 2013)

bobski said:


> Hi guys, loving the tigers!
> 
> I am interested in getting a tiger concept, and especially like the idea that you can choose a wide range of parts and have them built into one piece.
> 
> Is there anywhere I can see all the different options/parts available? And I am interested (if yours is not an off the shelf) how you came to decide on the combination of parts.


The best way is probably to look at the main models listed on his website, and through the thread here, and take note of what you like, save the images to show to William if you're not sure of what the different cases/dials/etc are called. Some parts aren't compatible with each other, but if you get a pretty good idea of what you want then you can email William and work out the best options to get as close as possible to what you're after. If there's something you want that you haven't seen anywhere, it can't hurt to ask either. I was keen for gold sword hands, I hadn't seen them on a Tiger watch, but it seemed like something that'd be common enough, and yes, he did have them.


----------



## Word Of Madness (Nov 26, 2013)

I was doing some mock-ups of ideas a couple of pages back, now here's the real thing. I'm happy with it. Excuse the low quality phone pics, I might crank out the proper camera once I get some new straps for it. I know a few places have some decent Black Friday/Monday prices, so I'll hang around till then for something. I fancy one in brown leather with the retro style stitching on the edges just below the lugs (not sure if this style has a name), and another NATO in better matching colours than my current set, I'm keen to try a perlon too.


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

Has anyone swapped the bezel out on their 6542 GMT? Mine is on the bay for sale, but it's sitting on my desk mocking me. i really want to keep it, but the bezel looks like it came from a bubble gum machine. I've already asked William if he had a replacement bezel and he does not. I want more of a diver bezel with some actual grips/ridges where you can turn the bezel without using all of your fingernails up.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Word Of Madness said:


> I was doing some mock-ups of ideas a couple of pages back, now here's the real thing. I'm happy with it. Excuse the low quality phone pics, I might crank out the proper camera once I get some new straps for it. I know a few places have some decent Black Friday/Monday prices, so I'll hang around till then for something. I fancy one in brown leather with the retro style stitching on the edges just below the lugs (not sure if this style has a name), and another NATO in better matching colours than my current set, I'm keen to try a perlon too.


I have heard this is the place to go for the real deal perlons. I want to get a few, but have not so cannot comment.

Yelly's - Eulit Perlonbänder (no affiliation and chrome translate recommended!)

hope it helps


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Word Of Madness said:


> I was doing some mock-ups of ideas a couple of pages back, now here's the real thing. I'm happy with it. Excuse the low quality phone pics, I might crank out the proper camera once I get some new straps for it. I know a few places have some decent Black Friday/Monday prices, so I'll hang around till then for something. I fancy one in brown leather with the retro style stitching on the edges just below the lugs (not sure if this style has a name), and another NATO in better matching colours than my current set, I'm keen to try a perlon too.


That looks tremendous! I don't see the gold sword hands on the website... are those a special request thing?

Edit: Oops, just read your previous post where you answer that question .


----------



## Elegy (Apr 21, 2015)

So I received my tiger today. It's beautiful, and with the blue bezel and snowflake hands it's exactly what I wanted.

Except I feel it's quite small. Small for my wrist, but also small as in that I feel it is finicky, like a baby watch.

As much as I like it , I have doubts when wearing it. I usually wear much larger watches, like Panerai homages of 44mm and up.

I have taken some photos for you all to see, but I must say in real life it looks (or perhaps feels) even smaller.

What do you think?

Ps: great service by William. The watch was wrapped in like 10 different types of plastic including two layers of bubble wrap, inside a box, INSIDE a bubble envelope. Also communicating was very quick





















Sent from the future


----------



## Elegy (Apr 21, 2015)

So I received my tiger today. It's beautiful, and with the blue bezel and snowflake hands it's exactly what I wanted.

Except I feel it's quite small. Small for my wrist, but also small as in that I feel it is finicky, like a baby watch.

As much as I like it , I have doubts when wearing it. I usually wear much larger watches, like Panerai homages of 44mm and up.

I have taken some photos for you all to see, but I must say in real life it looks (or perhaps feels) even smaller.

What do you think?

Ps: great service by William. The watch was wrapped in like 10 different types of plastic including two layers of bubble wrap, inside a box, INSIDE a bubble envelope. Also communicating was very quick















Sent from the future


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Size looks good to me. You might just be used to wearing larger sizes so it appears small.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

robbery said:


> That looks tremendous! I don't see the gold sword hands on the website... are those a special request thing?
> 
> Edit: Oops, just read your previous post where you answer that question .


He has those posted on his fb page, he has golden sword hands as well as pencil hands.
Email William and he will reply very quickly

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Elegy said:


> So I received my tiger today. It's beautiful, and with the blue bezel and snowflake hands it's exactly what I wanted.
> 
> Except I feel it's quite small. Small for my wrist, but also small as in that I feel it is finicky, like a baby watch.
> 
> ...


It actually looks perfect on your wrist to me. It wil of course feel small if you were wearing a PAM style watch yesterday. Try to find something to wear in between if you want to avoid this. 40-42mm for a day should allow the transition to feel natural.

Try wearing the Tiger for a couple days. I think you'll grow to like the size. The crown makes it wears bigger than it is.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree sizing looks good. I'm in the same boat as you, and at first it looked small on my wrists, and took awhile to get used to. Its a great looking watch, but for me, I'm pretty sure I'll sell it down the line because of the size. The big crown does help with the appearance, but for my big wrists I think my min. is 40mm not including crown.


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

Like it better now on leather. Thoughts?


----------



## vibe (Nov 7, 2010)

It is not really a much of a Tiger Concept anymore, but it is done!
Raffles dial, hands and bracelet
Cl888 movement


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Cool straight end bracelet, today.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

synaptyx said:


> Cool straight end bracelet, today.
> 
> View attachment 6283210


Cool, very megatron-esque.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Finally it arrived. Given my budget I couldn't be more pleased with my decision.
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1450736533867.jpg


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

has anyone ever tried ordering one of these with a blue bezel? I am tempted to make a Tudor 79090 homage


----------



## Khoi Nguyen (Aug 1, 2014)

Pictures of my Tiger Concept GMT Pilot homage w/black glossy dial below... Plus a mini review to add. Overall... very happy.




























The Great: 
-Accuracy: My prior experience with the DG GMT movement has been awful, but this example is shockingly accurate: .30 (point three) SPD in 13 days as measured on my iPhone app. On my timegrapher, the performance shows TONS of variance in different positions, but somehow the movement finds equilibrium on the wrist and is keeping perfect time. For this kind of accuracy in this movement I feel lucky... may play the lottery soon.

Not so great:
-Crown: Very small. Difficult to grab, loosen, and tighten. Threads are also very small and easy to cross. Try asking for a bigger crown.
-Bezel color: The red looks more like violet in many lighting conditions.

Neutral comments:
-Size: Compared to my Explorer II it is a tad smaller as indicative of its ~38mm size.
-Lume: Doesn't last super long but it's there and responds admirably when flashed with an LED.

Notes: 7-inch wrist. Bracelet shown is from an Alpha GMT Explorer II, not stock.

Not bad for $189!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

mag8 said:


> has anyone ever tried ordering one of these with a blue bezel? I am tempted to make a Tudor 79090 homage
> 
> View attachment 6398897


Purchased this from a local guy, am amazed at the quality vs price. Here is the blue dial and bezel. Also include a slightly older version of the Tiger for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

My new Tiger showed up yesterday!









But I specifically ordered this one to fit a dark blue bezel insert I had in my watch box so I made the switch immediately.

















Im very happy! The "silver dial" is much better in the flesh than any of the photos I had seen. It's fulfilled what I wanted for a nice clean dark blue on steel look.

Ive been unable to fit any curved end links from my other oyster bracelets though. These end links fit my old Tiger big crown and others. Any tips?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

G4_Chrono said:


> My new Tiger showed up yesterday!
> But I specifically ordered this one to fit a dark blue bezel insert I had in my watch box so I made the switch immediately.
> 
> View attachment 6479050


Looks great. The dark blue insert is sweet. Where'd you pick it up? It fit right in without altering?


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> Looks great. The dark blue insert is sweet. Where'd you pick it up? It fit right in without altering?


Thanks.

I got it off the bay:

Brand New 5513 1680 Dark Blue Bezel Insert for Rolex Submariner | eBay

I bought it for the colour, then found the watch to fit! It's for a 5513 / 1680 so a smaller insert than the usual "Rolex Sub" inserts.

It fits tight without any adjustments- I don't even have any glue under it at the moment!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

G4_Chrono said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I got it off the bay:
> 
> ...


Haha, same one I had added to my ebay watch list. That's some good reassurance.
Guess I'll be adding it to my ever growing parts bin.
Thanks.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

V4 5508 style no date









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## drgnclwk (Dec 7, 2015)

westNE said:


> Finally it arrived. Given my budget I couldn't be more pleased with my decision.
> View attachment 6392521
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Is this straight from tiger concept, or specifically did you ask William to use that bezel with the red triangle?


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

William has them in stock but I believe only for the V4 case.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a blue snowflake and recently added the GMT, here's a pic or two.


----------



## rayman1212 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi, someone previously posted about the DG2813 being audible in a quiet room. Did everyone experience the same thing with their DG2813?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

rayman1212 said:


> Hi, someone previously posted about the DG2813 being audible in a quiet room. Did everyone experience the same thing with their DG2813?


I have a few watches with dgs in them. The ones in sub cases aren't very noticeable if at all. The ones in explorer cases seem to be more audible but only when it's close by your head/ear. Nothing that's bothersome on a normal basis. 
Def not anything near the timex weekender ticking volume.

Wearing this one right now in silence.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I've been looking at the Tiger concept watches for awhile now and like the look of them, I've seen there is a Deep Sea homage version, has anyone got this and would care to share photos / impressions please? Could not find any reviews of them, so if anyone has seen one I've missed please let me know.......


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I've been looking at the Tiger concept watches for awhile now and like the look of them, I've seen there is a Deep Sea homage version, has anyone got this and would care to share photos / impressions please? Could not find any reviews of them, so if anyone has seen one I've missed please let me know.......


"A blog to watch" has a detailed review and video as well. Google it, I can't post the link here I believe

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> "A blog to watch" has a detailed review and video as well. Google it, I can't post the link here I believe
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thanks! Had just managed to find that one myself.......

......also found some other photos and I'd forgotten what a beast the DSSD is; so thick it doesn't look correctly proportioned, think I'll give it a miss!


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> I've been looking at the Tiger concept watches for awhile now and like the look of them, I've seen there is a Deep Sea homage version, has anyone got this and would care to share photos / impressions please? Could not find any reviews of them, so if anyone has seen one I've missed please let me know.......


I can't post links yet but a google search with "tiger concept deep sea review" brought me up several reviews, including one on youtube.


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Just put an order in for the 5508 with Miyota 9015 can't wait !

Will update with pics here


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Elegy said:


> So I received my tiger today. It's beautiful, and with the blue bezel and snowflake hands it's exactly what I wanted.
> 
> Except I feel it's quite small. Small for my wrist, but also small as in that I feel it is finicky, like a baby watch.
> 
> ...


I think it looks really good! Oh and don't worry about the size and how it looks on the wrist, your eyes will adjust to that size and then big watches will look strange on wrist after wearing this one in!

I just know from a little experience because I too am big on larger watches.. 43 Poljot, 44 ESQ Beacon, 42 Ocean Steinhart, Then purchased a 36mm Rolex date-just homage and was like WHAT?! but then it started looking right! Sooo Right 

Cheers Mate! Hope your enjoying it! I just put an order for this piece myself!


----------



## ndreas (Nov 1, 2013)

Just unpacked. I love the look of it and the size is perfect for me. The quality is as expected in this price range. Especially the movement feels really rough compared to my ETA 2428-2's and Seikos. I also had a bit of a struggle resizing the bracelet since a couple of the screws wouldn't unscrew at first.


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

I had the same problem with mine when re-sizing. I just put it on leather and it looks amazing.

If anyone else is interested in buying one, let me know. I found a substitute white dial watch and want to sell my TC. So PM me if interested.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi may i ask what rolex date-just 36mm homage you own? I am looking for one for ages. Thanks



lawlessflyer said:


> I think it looks really good! Oh and don't worry about the size and how it looks on the wrist, your eyes will adjust to that size and then big watches will look strange on wrist after wearing this one in!
> 
> I just know from a little experience because I too am big on larger watches.. 43 Poljot, 44 ESQ Beacon, 42 Ocean Steinhart, Then purchased a 36mm Rolex date-just homage and was like WHAT?! but then it started looking right! Sooo Right
> 
> Cheers Mate! Hope your enjoying it! I just put an order for this piece myself!


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

My brand new Tiger. Perfect size and shape.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi may i ask what rolex date-just 36mm homage you own? I am looking for one for ages. Thanks


It's actually a day-date sorry! Here it is..









Pronto Tropic master ETA 2836 automatic movement pm me if your interested


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

westNE said:


> Finally it arrived. Given my budget I couldn't be more pleased with my decision.
> View attachment 6392521
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I put in a order for one as well! And wanted the straight printed on the 6 positions.. But wasn't sure what it read.. What does the last line read on yours?

Thanks, Serg


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

fastfras said:


> Purchased this from a local guy, am amazed at the quality vs price. Here is the blue dial and bezel. Also include a slightly older version of the Tiger for your viewing pleasure.


Where did you pick up that ghosted bezel on the Tudor? Or is that originally developed over time

Thanks


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

G4_Chrono said:


> My new Tiger showed up yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 6479042
> 
> ...


May have to go with hollow end links.. May involve some shaping but there's nothing to it, had to do the process with mine at one point..


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

G4_Chrono said:


> My new Tiger showed up yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 6479042
> 
> ...


Very beautiful indeed, especially the switch to the dark blue, perfect, now I'm already thinking putting an order in for the milsub by Tiger and my Tiger 5508 didn't even come in yet!


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Does anyone have the IP black ds from Tiger? It looks fairly new and I haven't seen any pictures of that watch on this site yet. I was hoping to see some better quality photos of the dial on those watches.

I asked Will about fitting the roman numeral dial on the 1016 case, which he said was possible. DG2813 and Miyota 8215 are the movement options but no Miyota 9015 unfortunately.

A quick photoshop of what I had in mind.


----------



## tigerdaytona1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Are TC watches any Water Resistant?

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo TAB S8-50F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Όχι, φίλε μου. Θα χρειαστεί να πάρετε το ρολόι σε ένα κατάστημα επισκευής για να το κάνει ανθεκτικό στο νερό.



tigerdaytona1 said:


> Are TC watches any Water Resistant?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo TAB S8-50F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Uke said:


> Here are my two...


Can you post a pic of this watch shot head on to the dial?

Also, did you get this from Tiger as is or did it require mods? Can you list what you did to it?

thanks


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

fmadrid said:


> I like the fresh look of your milsub Jack  I especially like that it's a no-date!
> 
> Sharing mine
> 
> ...


Nice patina effect. I'm wondering, does someone offer "yellowish" lume paste to achieve the same look while maintaining lumosity?


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

I love that NATO. Where did you get it from?



fmadrid said:


> I like the fresh look of your milsub Jack  I especially like that it's a no-date!
> 
> Sharing mine
> 
> ...


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Gazza74 said:


> I love that NATO. Where did you get it from?


Cheapestnatostraps dot com 

Sent from my Q890 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

fmadrid said:


> Cheapestnatostraps dot com
> 
> Sent from my Q890 using Tapatalk


Cheers mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uke (Mar 5, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Can you post a pic of this watch shot head on to the dial?
> 
> Also, did you get this from Tiger as is or did it require mods? Can you list what you did to it?
> 
> thanks


Head on for you...



The only thing I changed was the crystal, to a Sternkreuz high domed acrylic...



Hope that's some help to you mate!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

itsreallydarren said:


> I've been wanting to try the baking method to get the aged patina look. Does the baking affect only the parts with lume or all the printed parts as well?





Uberyk said:


> I think a good rule of thumb is anything lighter colored will get darker. It didn't have much of an affect on the gilt areas or the dial itself.


I saw recently that someone had added patina to an Invicta mod by adding some yellow/orange lume to the already existing lume:









I searched online and I see lume kits:

GLOW IN THE DARK PAINT WATCH LUME STRONTIUM LUMINOUS PASTE KIT REPAIR WATCH HAND









They have patina lume and you can mix and match to get the desired color you want. If you paint it over your white, in this way, you still have lume.









Anyone tried this?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Uke said:


> Head on for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you much. I think I would like one just like this with some aged/patina lume (just above)


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> I will chime in, it is the same case as the Big Crown V4 with domed sapphire crystal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the price?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> What was the price?


I belive I paid 169$ including the ss bracelet

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Uke said:


> Head on for you...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that's some help to you mate!


Quite a different look head on than in your first photo:









The head on looks much "whiter." I was wondering what it would look like with some aged, patina lume:


----------



## Uke (Mar 5, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Quite a different look head on than in your first photo...
> 
> ...The head on looks much "whiter." I was wondering what it would look like with some aged, patina lume


Yeah, I took the wrist shot at sunset so everything has a nice golden hue to it. My ghostly white skin even looks tanned in that pic!  Also there is no dial distortion in the head-on photo as it was taken before I fitted the high dome.

Your mock up of the dial with a patina certainly looks nice. I can also vouch for the 'watchlume' vintage kit previously mentioned. I've not felt ready to attack a real dial just yet, but when practicing mixing different shades it has performed very nicely...


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Finally came in!!

My 5508 Tiger!










Oh yea....and it's looking good!










I'd have to say I'm pretty pleased with it  Miyota 9015 is running soo smooth too!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Ticonderoga said:


> I saw recently that someone had added patina to an Invicta mod by adding some yellow/orange lume to the already existing lume:
> 
> View attachment 6768914
> 
> ...


That lume is colored using smoke. It hasn't been relumed. I made a stencil which covered the dial except for the one plot I was aging. I went one by one coloring each plot individually. The smoke will leave a residue on the dial if you don't cover it.

You can use that kit to color over the existing lume if you want. That's the company from which I buy my lume. Good stuff.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

lawlessflyer said:


> Finally came in!!
> 
> My 5508 Tiger!
> 
> ...


Nice! But take it off before you get paint all over it.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

This looks spot on with a plexi. How did you fit it? With the gasket from the original or gs hypo?



Uke said:


> Head on for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

My first Tiger and I must say for the price I'm impressed esp with the case and bracelet. I did swap the GMT hand for one more appropriate to the original. Unfortunately it's on the block to make room for some incoming. I will be back to Tiger though.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> Does anyone have the IP black ds from Tiger? It looks fairly new and I haven't seen any pictures of that watch on this site yet. I was hoping to see some better quality photos of the dial on those watches.
> 
> I asked Will about fitting the roman numeral dial on the 1016 case, which he said was possible. DG2813 and Miyota 8215 are the movement options but no Miyota 9015 unfortunately.
> 
> ...


That looks really good. I had a similar idea, but I also thought it would look good with a 7mm crown, which Will has.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

That 7mm crown sounds like a great idea. I'm pretty close to picking up that watch/dial combo, that larger crown just makes it more appealing.



kcoops said:


> That looks really good. I had a similar idea, but I also thought it would look good with a 7mm crown, which Will has.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> That 7mm crown sounds like a great idea. I'm pretty close to picking up that watch/dial combo, that larger crown just makes it more appealing.


Get it! I want to see how this watch looks with a big crown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

I put my 1016 back on its bracelet after switching the clasp out with one from my Ticino Sea Viper. I need to massage the end links to get a flush fit, but it's good for now. I also changed the hands to some from the same Ticino that were relumed with c3. I'm toying with the idea of switching the dial out, but that is further down the road.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

EDIT: Ive got a question for those of you who can open up your big crown. Can anyone tell me the opening of the chapter ring/ rehaut? I want to retrofit a 28.5mm dial and I'm not sure if it will fall through.


----------



## Uke (Mar 5, 2014)

G4_Chrono said:


> This looks spot on with a plexi. How did you fit it? With the gasket from the original or gs hypo?


I just reused the original gasket. I had some spares on standby, just incase the original was torn or warped, but fortunately the original held up fine and the crystal pressed in nice and tight. From what I remember I had a second Tiger that had a slightly looser fit so I added a couple of tiny drops of gs hypo on that one just to be safe. Both survived a dunking and stayed water tight.


----------



## infested (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm assuming these aren't really water proof to 20atm?


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

infested said:


> I'm assuming these aren't really water proof to 20atm?


 I think that it would be better to assume they are not


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jelliottz said:


> That lume is colored using smoke. It hasn't been relumed. I made a stencil which covered the dial except for the one plot I was aging. I went one by one coloring each plot individually. The smoke will leave a residue on the dial if you don't cover it.
> 
> You can use that kit to color over the existing lume if you want. That's the company from which I buy my lume. Good stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Ah ha, now I see how to reach you, make a post - PM didn't work ;-(

was the luminosity affected by the smoke?


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

kcoops said:


> I put my 1016 back on its bracelet after switching the clasp out with one from my Ticino Sea Viper. I need to massage the end links to get a flush fit, but it's good for now. I also changed the hands to some from the same Ticino that were relumed with c3. I'm toying with the idea of switching the dial out, but that is further down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the size of your wrist? I have 7" wrists and I'm a bit hesitant to buy the Tiger-Concepts explorer. Would love to get your insight on that!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Believe it or not, I was gonna ask the exact same question. And I think chances are it'll fit you better than it'll fit me cos I've got 7.5" wrists. Have been considering this watch but the stated diameter seems really small.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

bananana said:


> Whats the size of your wrist? I have 7" wrists and I'm a bit hesitant to buy the Tiger-Concepts explorer. Would love to get your insight on that!


I have a 6.75" wrist, and it fits pretty well. It's definitely not too small, the 20mm lugs give it a nice presence. But to be honest, I like it, but I don't find myself wearing it as much as I expected I would. It's very nicely made and finished, but I am not much of a bracelet guy, and this seems to work best on a bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

Ah, thanks for the insight. Does anyone with 7 inch wrists and an explorer mind taking a couple wrist photos? I'm just about the pull the trigger on it as the MWW iconik 2 is going to be delayed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

fmadrid said:


> _Beautiful photo of a 369 big crown sub, taunting me._


Seriously though, I am a total sucker for any 369 sub, but the font and general spacing used on that dial are perfect.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Just got this recently. 
Planning to bake the dial in the future.


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Guys, wanna tap your experience. I have an incoming 5508 V4 big crown. Besides getting a straight lug and end bracelet from Strapcode, has anyone gotten a bracelet with fitting endlinks? TIA.


----------



## Uberschnappen (Jul 19, 2012)

I've got this exact watch and it's begging for a baked dial. It's way too bright white.

I'd like to turn it into a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage homage (homage of a homage I guess). Curious how yours turns out.



jtbr said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6931010&d=1454539807"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

I am tempted by a Big Crown with a brown dial. Can anyone who has one tell me what kind of brown it is ? On some pictures it looks really nice with a reddish tint, on other pictures it looks really dull.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

thong07 said:


> Guys, wanna tap your experience. I have an incoming 5508 V4 big crown. Besides getting a straight lug and end bracelet from Strapcode, has anyone gotten a bracelet with fitting endlinks? TIA.


Why not get the tiger end link bracelet its really good sels and single screw links

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

jtbr said:


> View attachment 6931010
> 
> 
> Just got this recently.
> Planning to bake the dial in the future.


Where did you get the bezel insert?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

I should imagine its a TC insert. I'm wearing a TC V4 big crown with same red triangle bezel now (gilt dial not a 369)


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Uberschnappen said:


> I've got this exact watch and it's begging for a baked dial. It's way too bright white.
> 
> I'd like to turn it into a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage homage (homage of a homage I guess). Curious how yours turns out.


Agree about the plasticky white lume. I haven't done it yet, still waiting for my case back opening tool to arrive.

I have Steinhart O1V too incidentally.



andrewlogan1987 said:


> Where did you get the bezel insert?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


The bezel insert is TC. Just have to ask for it from TC when ordering.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

jtbr said:


> Agree about the white. I haven't done it yet, still waiting for my case back opening tool to arrive.
> 
> I have Steinhart O1V too incidentally.
> 
> The bezel insert is TC. Just have to ask for it from TC when ordering.


Thanks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Why not get the tiger end link bracelet its really good sels and single screw links
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Guess I read some reviews which were not so nice and decided to forgo the stock bracelet. Will likely pair it with Cincy NATO and a mesh bracelet.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Quick info : there is now a black PVD DeepSea model on TC website. 
http://www.tiger-concept.com/pvd-ds-watch.html


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

-Tiger V3 bigcrown case
-29mm Matte 2 liner 369 dial (dial was shaved down to 28mm to fit the case, lume was slightly aged to off-white by baking)
-fat hands (coz I don't have a spare thin hands with me) aged by putting coffee.










Same method above. 5513 case.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice looking watch. I've been thinking about ordering a TC 1016 with that 12hr dial.

You wouldn't happen to have any more pictures of that watch would you?



rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Uberschnappen said:


> I've got this exact watch and it's begging for a baked dial. It's way too bright white.
> 
> I'd like to turn it into a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage homage (homage of a homage I guess). Curious how yours turns out.


So I managed to open the caseback without the proper tool today and went ahead with the dial baking .....
The lume on the dial did take a long time to turn off white in the oven. The hands was a mix of coffee and baking.

This is more to my liking now.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

I like it a lot, but I wish I had bought a less monochromatic one, with a red bezel triangle and/or gilt hands and chapter ring


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

What watch is in the top left corner in this picture from Tiger Consepts facebook page? A Tiger Concept daytona??


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks like it. If you scroll through his posts you will see that he is trying quartz chronograph movements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Ghosted the bezel ......I think I might have gone a step too far. In two minds about the look of the ghosted bezel so I will get another bezel from TC later.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

jtbr said:


> Ghosted the bezel ......I think I might have gone a step too far. In two minds about the look of the ghosted bezel so I will get another bezel from TC later.
> 
> View attachment 7014186


It actually looks very good now

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

It's perfect!



jtbr said:


> Ghosted the bezel ......I think I might have gone a step too far. In two minds about the look of the ghosted bezel so I will get another bezel from TC later.
> 
> View attachment 7014186


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

In looking for an affordable hi-beat it sounds like William had some 2836 clones in stock along with the 9015 on his site. Anybody own Tiger's with both of these movements or have any opinion as to whether the ETA clone is worth $20 more that the Miyota?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberschnappen (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks awesome, nice job.



jtbr said:


> Ghosted the bezel ......I think I might have gone a step too far. In two minds about the look of the ghosted bezel so I will get another bezel from TC later.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7014186&d=1455093197"]
> 
> ...


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

I just ordered my son the big crown with snowflake hands . I'm getting him to add a black bezel instead of the red (to match my black bay black) . He's super excited. 
I'll post pics as soon as it arrives!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

I personally don't think you can find a nicer looking watch for the money !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I had read through this whole thread. And that is after I had bought myself TC 5508 & custom 5513 MilSub for the past 1 month.

I come to a conclusion that TC watches only look good in most of your pictures. It is a classic case of form over function. Most of us here are suckers for the design of vintage Rolex watches, me included. That is why I made a silly mistake of overlooking one most important function, *water resistance*, especially diver watches.

As TC website already stated it's disclaimer that it does NOT guarantee the water resistance as per printed on the dial, most of us would not dare to wear it for swimming or just showering, unless more money are spend on testing wr locally.

Some pics of my TCs.







Does the above 5508 look good to you? The truth is I felt a bit underwhelmed when it arrived. It look delicious in the pictures from many threads here at WUS, but not so when handled in real life.








How about the above custom 5513 MilSub? The truth is that this set a new low for me.
There are a few issues with it and I did not want to discuss further, except for the bracelet, which I would like to highlight.
Basically, Imho, the vintage 5513 rivet bracelet is almost like a piece of junk or toy. It was a pain in the a$$ to size. One of the rivets (no screws) falls out. And the micro adjustment holes on the clasp are useless, due to the bigger width size between the rivets. I had to throw away the bracelet and install a clean black nato strap, in order to make me feel better about it. 
Anyone who is interested in getting the 5513 with vintage bracelet, my advise is don't do it. Save $30 and go for the 3 piece zulu instead.

Generally, TC biggest archille's heel is their non-commitment to water resistance of their watches. I would stay away from their watches, until they had improved upon this important area, at least to me. I don't mind paying more, if wr is guaranteed.

I also understand many here buy TC for modding purposes and are not concern with wr like me. No problem, as long as you enjoy wearing your TCs, that is what is most important.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

IIRC, water resistance with the TCs are hit or miss.
Some have had theirs actually tested by local watchmakers/repairers and had them pass with flying colors.
Others have had no so good luck with just a quick dip in a pool.
Considering the materials are the same, I assume the actual WR has to do with the assembly part and a local watchmaker could easily test for WR and make any fixes needed if it doesn't pass initially.
I think William has mentioned he just doesn't have the resources and it isn't profitable to test every single one after it's been assembled.


----------



## rtl (Feb 22, 2010)

exceeded my expectations.. hate to let it go


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

fmadrid said:


> Same method above. 5513 case.


When did you get this? Don't see this model on their site be it stock or with added options anymore.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Estilo said:


> When did you get this? Don't see this model on their site be it stock or with added options anymore.


Email to William from TC with the pic and you are likely to receive a PayPal invoice.


----------



## infested (Nov 28, 2015)

I've recently ordered a 5508 style B with snow flake hands and a red bezel triangle, will post pictures and a short review when it arrives.


----------



## lseele (Feb 6, 2014)

I have considered buying this one. Is it 40 mm case?


----------



## infested (Nov 28, 2015)

On his website it's listed as 38.7mm. I think it will wear a bit larger due to the big crown.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone got any feedback on the Explorer homages William does?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Anyone got any feedback on the Explorer homages William does?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


ive got two. One had a wonky stem/crown but William was quick to send a replacement stem. Other than that no issues. 
Case quality is fine for the price. 
Just keep in mind they're 36mm 1016 explorer sizes. Not the newer 40mm.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Just curious, how was the stem/crown malfunctioning?



Uberyk said:


> ive got two. One had a wonky stem/crown but William was quick to send a replacement stem. Other than that no issues.
> Case quality is fine for the price.
> Just keep in mind they're 36mm 1016 explorer sizes. Not the newer 40mm.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

I have a style B explorer homage from William. It's become one of my favorite and most frequently worn watch in my collection. There is something to be said about the size, at 35mm it's going to be smaller than a lot of watches out there. It felt too small when I first got it but over the last few months it changed my perception on sizing. Now, it's a very comfortable size and my bigger watches feel chunky and too heavy.



andrewlogan1987 said:


> Anyone got any feedback on the Explorer homages William does?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

itsreallydarren said:


> I have a style B explorer homage from William. It's become one of my favorite and most frequently worn watch in my collection. There is something to be said about the size, at 35mm it's going to be smaller than a lot of watches out there. It felt too small when I first got it but over the last few months it changed my perception on sizing. Now, it's a very comfortable size and my bigger watches feel chunky and too heavy.


Can I ask what size your wrist is? And if you have any pictures of it in your wrist? Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Quick comparison









Enjoying it ?


----------



## rtl (Feb 22, 2010)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Anyone got any feedback on the Explorer homages William does?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


I don't personally have one but I don't see how you can go wrong.. his stuff is great!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

itsreallydarren said:


> Just curious, how was the stem/crown malfunctioning?


nothing too crazy, I think the first stem was just cut too short. So it was a little annoying to wind/thread on the tube.
The replacement he sent was def longer.


----------



## infested (Nov 28, 2015)

William sent my watch about six hours ago, we'll see how long it takes to get to EU.


----------



## Kukaruz (Sep 22, 2014)

infested said:


> William sent my watch about six hours ago, we'll see how long it takes to get to EU.


Mine arrived pretty fast in Austria! If I remember right, it was 1 and a half week! 
Much faster than anything from Russia!


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

It took 11 days for mine to leave Hong-Kong and reach sunny Guadeloupe, French West Indies. Pretty neat.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

I like to wear smaller watches further up my wrist. Behind my wrist bone it's about 6.5 inches / 165mm.












bananana said:


> Can I ask what size your wrist is? And if you have any pictures of it in your wrist? Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

It looks great on your wrist! I have a 7 inch wrist so I think I would be able to pull it off. Thanks for the picture!



itsreallydarren said:


> I like to wear smaller watches further up my wrist. Behind my wrist bone it's about 6.5 inches / 165mm.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey guys, on the fence about my first TC. What's the high-grade bracelet on the big crown model like?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

no-fi said:


> Hey guys, on the fence about my first TC. What's the high-grade bracelet on the big crown model like?


My opinion is based on my 5508 v4. Just barely doable. Imho, a notch lower grade than Tisell Sub.


----------



## T4ylormade (May 13, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what model this is? I want this watch but I can't find it on the tiger concept website.

Also, does anyone know the size, cost and if it includes sapphire and Miyota movement?

Any help would be appreciated!
View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

T4ylormade said:


> Can anyone tell me what model this is? I want this watch but I can't find it on the tiger concept website.
> 
> Also, does anyone know the size, cost and if it includes sapphire and Miyota movement?
> 
> ...


5508 v4 
Just email William from Tiger Concept with your same pic above and he will invoice you later.


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)

Thinking of getting a Tiger, but I have read that some of the bezels are loose and need a "dental floss" hack....how common is this?


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

Screwdriver said:


> Thinking of getting a Tiger, but I have read that some of the bezels are loose and need a "dental floss" hack....how common is this?


That's in reference to the older version big crowns with the friction bezel ... The newest ( v4 ) have click springs


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

That is my pic above and my first "real" watch. The ordering couldn't be simpler, I had best luck getting ahold of William on Facebook. My advice would be figure out the model of watch on his site then bezel, hands, dial, and movement that would make your ideal watch. He'll tell you what will work and what won't with compromises for those items. Not all items are on his site so don't be afraid to ask, the red triangle bezel is an example.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## T4ylormade (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for the great info guys and thanks to WUS member rtl I have this coming in the mail! I am excited about the bond nato and am looking for other suggestions for bands that would fit this watch since I like to swap with them out frequently. Any suggestions for the watch below? I was thinking a black sailcloth or brown leather nato.


----------



## Uberschnappen (Jul 19, 2012)

The newer versions have some nice updates (especially the click bezel), but I miss the domed acrylic crystal. I feel it really added to the vintage look of these watches. It would be nice for that to be an option when ordering.

I own Tigers with both acrylic and Sapphire and the acrylic just looks much better IMO. Considering installing my own domed acrylic crystal on two of my Tigers.


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Here is my Tudor Black bay black with my sons new Tiger Concept . Which came with 3 nato straps instead of zulu's (which is a bonus for us) . 
William had the black bezel put on instead of the red to make it look more like my watch









Mike B - Canada


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

These are the nato's that came with the Tiger









Mike B - Canada


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Also the bezel was not an issue . It's very tight . Overall I'm quite happy with the watch & overall experience with Tiger (William) . My sons still at school & hasn't seen it yet but I'm sure he will be very happy!


Mike B - Canada


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Shoot , I didn't know I could get a red triangle! 


Mike B - Canada


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

MichaelB_Can said:


> Shoot , I didn't know I could get a red triangle!
> 
> Mike B - Canada


Yeah! Sorry to say, you could have it with red triangle. Mine says hi!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

Don't post here much but have read this thread through and through. I

have had about 4 versions of a Tiger, mostly I like the dials, but recently purchased a 5517 from a forum member.

I always re-lumed the dial and hands and when I receive a complete Tiger I take it apart and clean it , the ones I have received are in general dirty and then regulate the movement.

My current pride and joy. A really nice triple lock case I bought years ago and can no longer find with sapphire crystal with AR coating and a ceramic bezel with Tudor Ranger hands. ETA2824-2 is behind the dial.



















A V3 big crown case, I swapped out the 3-6-9 dial and added a brown sub gilt-dial, gold hands (both re-lumed), added a thicker retaining spring so the bezel operated as it should and added an red bezel insert. (this has been sold)



















This was the dial from the watch above. I re-lumed the dial and hands, new SS case, sapphire crystal with ceramic bezel, brushed the bracelet and put in a DG2813 movement, regulated to +3 sec day when worn (also sold)


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

nice re-lume jobs. Curious, do you remove the old lume from the dials or just lume over? If you remove, how do you remove them without damaging anything?


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> nice re-lume jobs. Curious, do you remove the old lume from the dials or just lume over? If you remove, how do you remove them without damaging anything?


Thank you,

In general I never remove the old lume from the dial, unless the new lume will cause clearance problems with the hands.

In my experience the brightest lume should have a white base. The Tiger dials are both white and do not have enough lume to worry about hand clearance.

The only dials I have removed the lume from are Boctok. You would think with how much lume is applied that it would shine like a torch. I bend a single edge blade and scrape the high points off without touching the dial.

I have also used Turpentine on dials, but on glossy dials you have to be really careful as they scratch very easily.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

solex said:


> The only dials I have removed the lume from are Boctok. You would think with how much lume is applied that it would shine like a torch. I bend a single edge blade and scrape the high points off without touching the dial.
> 
> I have also used Turpentine on dials, but on glossy dials you have to be really careful as they scratch very easily.


Cool tips. Thanks.
The "puffy" relume on the 369 dial is awesome btw.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

no-fi said:


> Hey guys, on the fence about my first TC. What's the high-grade bracelet on the big crown model like?


The bracelet that's provided isn't that good, it is 20.00 bucks - you get what you pay for. The watch however is pretty nice, I have three and they all run well, surprisingly the least expensive movement (8213?) is perfect for the watch, no need to upgrade.

Save a few bucks, either head only or go for the straps. If you really want a bracelet, purchase a decent aftermarket one.


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> Yeah! Sorry to say, you could have it with red triangle. Mine says hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol , you just had to rub it in : ) 
Yours does look good. I'm not going to tell my son that was an option. But I might get William to send me one and change it myself . If a band is $35 a bezel can't be that much ....... right ?

Mike B - Canada


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

MichaelB_Can said:


> Lol , you just had to rub it in : )
> Yours does look good. I'm not going to tell my son that was an option. But I might get William to send me one and change it myself . If a band is $35 a bezel can't be that much ....... right ?
> 
> Mike B - Canada


Yeah it won't be much, William sometimes send those items for free when you buy a new watch.
This one I have is a V3 though, but I think V3 and V4 share the same insert

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks


Mike B - Canada


----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

solex said:


> Don't post here much but have read this thread through and through. I
> 
> have had about 4 versions of a Tiger, mostly I like the dials, but recently purchased a 5517 from a forum member.
> 
> ...


Where did you find the Ranger hands? The only place I can find is raffles but those are yellow...

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberschnappen (Jul 19, 2012)

MichaelB_Can said:


> Lol , you just had to rub it in : )
> Yours does look good. I'm not going to tell my son that was an option. But I might get William to send me one and change it myself . If a band is $35 a bezel can't be that much ....... right ?
> 
> Mike B - Canada


I paid $15 (USD) for a bezel from William over a year ago. That was including shipping.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Uberschnappen said:


> I paid $15 (USD) for a bezel from William over a year ago. That was including shipping.


Nice ! Any tips about removing the existing bezel ?


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

MichaelB_Can said:


> Lol , you just had to rub it in : )
> Yours does look good. I'm not going to tell my son that was an option. But I might get William to send me one and change it myself . If a band is $35 a bezel can't be that much ....... right ?
> 
> Mike B - Canada


Or for instant gratification you could do this :

step 1 : remove luminous pip with fingernails
Step 2 : using acrylic paint and a very thin brush, paint the triangle red
step 3 : glue back pip in place
step 4 : marvel at your own awesomeness.
View attachment 7124386


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Panzer971 said:


> Or for instant gratification you could do this :
> 
> step 1 : remove luminous pip with fingernails
> Step 2 : using acrylic paint and a very thin brush, paint the triangle red
> ...


I was thinking the same thing , it would be easy enough.

Mike B - Canada


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Uberschnappen said:


> I paid $15 (USD) for a bezel from William over a year ago. That was including shipping.


Thanks

Mike B - Canada


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

MichaelB_Can said:


> I was thinking the same thing , it would be easy enough.
> 
> Mike B - Canada


Yes, did it this morning (see attachment). I actually wanted to remove the bezel insert to ghost (fade) it by dipping it in chlorine but I didn't have a clue about how to remove it without causing permanent damage. So as I had already removed the pip I wondered if I couldn't just paint the triangle. Can't guarantee how long the acrylic paint will hold on the insert though.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

hand-painted triangle :


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's a double wrist shot Tudor/Tiger









Mike B - Canada


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Panzer971 said:


> hand-painted triangle :


Good job ! What type of paint / brush did you use ? My kid wanted to use a red sharpie. Lol

Mike B - Canada


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

MichaelB_Can said:


> Good job ! What type of paint / brush did you use ? My kid wanted to use a red sharpie. Lol
> 
> Mike B - Canada


if you check out a hobby/craft store they sell fine tipped paint markers that may work well for this.


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

anyone got a clear caseback in their tiger concept watch? what fits? thanks!


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Not me , I'm positive that you can get one . But as far as where I can't help . Someone will though.


Mike B - Canada


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

MichaelB_Can said:


> Good job ! What type of paint / brush did you use ? My kid wanted to use a red sharpie. Lol
> 
> Mike B - Canada


I used a craft glossy acrylic paint with a thin pointed brush


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

kaitanium said:


> anyone got a clear caseback in their tiger concept watch? what fits? thanks!


Invicta 8926 case back fits.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks guys 


Mike B - Canada


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

rbesass said:


> Invicta 8926 case back fits.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


darn that 8926, seems like a watch for any occasion...even parts for modding! haha. Thanks
Now I just have to find one without buying the whole watch.


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

Do all 8926 casebacks fit the tiger (big crown or gmt case)?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

The ones with the Seiko movement.



kaitanium said:


> Do all 8926 casebacks fit the tiger (big crown or gmt case)?


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

rbesass said:


> The ones with the Seiko movement.


shoot, should have clarified and asked if it fits the DG3804 GMT movement instead. Does it? Thanks so much for your help rbeass. Your nowledge is much appreciated!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

kaitanium said:


> shoot, should have clarified and asked if it fits the DG3804 GMT movement instead. Does it? Thanks so much for your help rbeass. Your nowledge is much appreciated!


That one was originally Miyota so no it does not.


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

rbesass said:


> That one was originally Miyota so no it does not.


darn it. Hoping you would say yes haha. Thanks much. Ill continue my search


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

It's a Snowflake morning, here's the rest of the family.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

What's the bezel movement like on all watches other than V4?

I fancy a 5513 or GMT one day but not if bezel is sloppy or does not click.

I own a V4 with red triangle. I'm thinking of doing a hand change but not brave enough to do it myself, either to snowflake or pencil. Any recommendations in the UK?


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Uberschnappen said:


> The newer versions have some nice updates (especially the click bezel), but I miss the domed acrylic crystal. I feel it really added to the vintage look of these watches. It would be nice for that to be an option when ordering.
> 
> I own Tigers with both acrylic and Sapphire and the acrylic just looks much better IMO. Considering installing my own domed acrylic crystal on two of my Tigers.


I completely agree. I have a tiger 1016 and I have held a 5508. The first thing when I saw both was, "these need more plastic."
The acrylics would make them more charming imho. Plus the fact that the stock 5508 sapphire has no AR, and becomes a bit of a kaleidoscope doesn't help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

did someone say a tiger with acrylic and vintage feel???


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

fastfras said:


> It's a Snowflake morning, here's the rest of the family.


what strap is that you have on the snowflake?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

A couple Tigers headed off to new homes. 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> A couple Tigers headed off to new homes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JZ,

These are the bee's knees man! The shiz-nittle. Love them both! But especially the arctic explorer dial. Damn!

Nice work, and the lume looks incredibly well done too. Wish I had them skills.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> JZ,
> 
> These are the bee's knees man! The shiz-nittle. Love them both! But especially the arctic explorer dial. Damn!
> 
> Nice work, and the lume looks incredibly well done too. Wish I had them skills.


I only lumed the black hands. Everything else lumed is stock, but thanks. ;-) "Arctic Explorer..." I like that.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> A couple Tigers headed off to new homes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

Pure savagery as always! Making me want a white 369 on mine!!! Where'd you get that dial anyways? Don't see it on tigers site

You got a secret on how you get your logo printed on the dial? Wondering is someone out there prints on chapter rings.


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

jelliottz said:


> A couple Tigers headed off to new homes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these for sale? Would love to get my hands on one.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

kaitanium said:


> what strap is that you have on the snowflake?


It's a Rios, purchased from Gnomon. A little pricey but very comfortable and like the vintage look.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Since I'm already here..

This watch, purchased preowned from another WUSer, it so cool I have worn it (at least a few hours) everyday since it became mine.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

kaitanium said:


> Pure savagery as always! Making me want a white 369 on mine!!! Where'd you get that dial anyways? Don't see it on tigers site
> 
> You got a secret on how you get your logo printed on the dial? Wondering is someone out there prints on chapter rings.


You won't find these dials anywhere. I make them.  


bananana said:


> Are these for sale? Would love to get my hands on one.


They are not. Both headed to their homes, North Carolina and Maryland, today. These were commissioned by a good friend.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## infested (Nov 28, 2015)

My Tiger was sent out on the 15th and was here in my country on the 21st. That's very fast. Unfortunately, the customs managed to get their greedy fingers on it. I hate delays like this, but there's nothing to be done now. It should be here tomorrow, or so I hope.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

jelliottz said:


> You won't find these dials anywhere. I make them.


Showing those envy inducing dials an not offering them for sale ought to be forbidden by the Geneva Convention...
Actually I think it is...
I'll check...


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> did someone say a tiger with acrylic and vintage feel???


Nice. What size crystal did you use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

I saw in an earlier post in this thread the Tiger 1016 will fit a 30.6mm (28 1/4) crystal.



kcoops said:


> Nice. What size crystal did you use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

itsreallydarren said:


> I saw in an earlier post in this thread the Tiger 1016 will fit a 30.6mm (28 1/4) crystal.


That is correct. Stella wec is the brand/model I used. Remember those are the dimensions with the gasket removed as it should be done with an acrylic crystal.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> That is correct. Stella wec is the brand/model I used. Remember those are the dimensions with the gasket removed as it should be done with an acrylic crystal.





itsreallydarren said:


> I saw in an earlier post in this thread the Tiger 1016 will fit a 30.6mm (28 1/4) crystal.


Thanks guys.
EDIT: did you glue it in, or just press fit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

kcoops said:


> Thanks guys.
> EDIT: did you glue it in, or just press fit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


neither really. Acrylic crystals get installed using a crystal lifter. It looks like a medieval torture device. Basically clamps around the crystal and compresses it slightly which allows you to seat it in the case. Then you release the lift, allowing the crystal to spring back to its total diameter outward against the case wall. Then just push all the way down a bit with your fingers.
I bought a cheap one from esslinger. Works OK. Some of the prongs get uneven when squeezing so it takes a few attempts. I didn't feel like spending over 100 for the bergeon version.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 1, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> A couple Tigers headed off to new homes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude...


----------



## infested (Nov 28, 2015)

It's finally here! First impressions, it looks damn great. The domed sapphire looks beautiful. Movement winds and works properly, so that's good. I obviously can't say how accurate it is yet. The watch feels solid and sits nicely on the hand. Superb!

One small problem, the hour hand is bit rough on one side. It's a problem that a lot of more expensive watches have too, so it's not a deal breaker. Bezel could be more tight too, but it's OK.

I'll do a more detailed review after some more time passes. All in all, I'm pleased with my purchase.


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

back to my clear case back wants. Anyone know if the explorer and or sub ones by raffles fits the tiger GMT?


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> neither really. Acrylic crystals get installed using a crystal lifter. It looks like a medieval torture device. Basically clamps around the crystal and compresses it slightly which allows you to seat it in the case. Then you release the lift, allowing the crystal to spring back to its total diameter outward against the case wall. Then just push all the way down a bit with your fingers.
> I bought a cheap one from esslinger. Works OK. Some of the prongs get uneven when squeezing so it takes a few attempts. I didn't feel like spending over 100 for the bergeon version.


Ok great. I've seen these before, but I wasn't sure how necessary they were for installation.
Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

kcoops said:


> Ok great. I've seen these before, but I wasn't sure how necessary they were for installation.
> Thanks for clearing that up.


Jelliotz shared a trick to install acrylic. Put the acrylic in the freezer for a short time (I don't remember, but think 30seconds to a minute) then install the crystal as normal. The cold contracts the acrylic and when it warms it expands in place.

Science FTW!!


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

justadad said:


> Jelliotz shared a trick to install acrylic. Put the acrylic in the freezer for a short time (I don't remember, but think 30seconds to a minute) then install the crystal as normal. The cold contracts the acrylic and when it warms it expands in place.
> 
> Science FTW!!


What is normal installation here? With lift or press?


----------



## Uke (Mar 5, 2014)

I just pressed mine in by hand and reused the original gasket with no problems at all. If the fit is a little too tight then Jelliotz's trick works a treat.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

Uke said:


> I just pressed mine in by hand and reused the original gasket with no problems at all. If the fit is a little too tight then Jelliotz's trick works a treat.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll have to try the freezer trick next time.
In theory I thought it would work as well but wasn't sure if it would really contract it enough.
I try to use as big a crystal as I can since no gaskets are used with acrylics, really want that tight fit.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

justadad said:


> Jelliotz shared a trick to install acrylic. Put the acrylic in the freezer for a short time (I don't remember, but think 30seconds to a minute) then install the crystal as normal. The cold contracts the acrylic and when it warms it expands in place.
> 
> Science FTW!!


Yep, I've read about this trick too. Supposedly one can hear the case in warm water if the crystal is being stubborn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> I try to use as big a crystal as I can since no gaskets are used with acrylics, really want that tight fit.


I see this a lot but what happens if you use a gasket with an acrylic? How did the vintage Rolex subs retain their water resistance without gaskets?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Estilo said:


> I see this a lot but what happens if you use a gasket with an acrylic? How did the vintage Rolex subs retain their water resistance without gaskets?


I don't know the exact science behind it but I'm guessing that with an acrylic, since you're not trying to seat two completely rigid surfaces to each other, you don't need the intermediary "squishy" layer as you would when using a sapphire or mineral crystal.
The flexibility of the acrylic allows it to form and seal with the case I guess.
I've also read that acrylic has hydrophobic properties to begin with or something like that.
Whether they are as good or better in terms of water resistance compared to a rigid crystal with gasket I've no idea.

As to why you shouldn't use a gasket with an acrylic if possible, this is the best I could find: 
"gaskets have a very slight internal taper to allow the (completely) rigid mineral glass to press into them but a TR crystal has (very slight) "give" to allow it to enter the rigid case. Put the two together and you're in danger of the glass unseating."


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Estilo said:


> I see this a lot but what happens if you use a gasket with an acrylic? How did the vintage Rolex subs retain their water resistance without gaskets?


The answer to your second question might be in this most excellent thread about another slightly less prestigious (but much loved) dive watch :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Estilo said:


> I see this a lot but what happens if you use a gasket with an acrylic? How did the vintage Rolex subs retain their water resistance without gaskets?


Vintage rolex subs used a crystal retaining ring to hold the crystal in place. The inner edge of the crystal fit over a lip on the mid case. A stainless crystal retaining ring was then pressed down over the outside edge of the crystal. The retaining ring is very tight around the crystal; pressing it into the lip on the inner walk to provide the water resistance. The bezel would then snap on to the retaining ring.

Hope that helps.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

I got this guy on the bay a while back. I love he way it looks off the wrist, but it's just not for me. It's a really exceptional watch for the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)

I think it is time to get a Tiger......


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Screwdriver said:


> I think it is time to get a Tiger......


Take mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Screwdriver said:


> I think it is time to get a Tiger......


You mean this?








Sure, why not? Knock yourself out.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Sure, why not? Knock yourself out.


Some could take that suggestion literally. I suggest doing exactly that every once and again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

anyone know how to open the caseback of these tigers? is it a screw down caseback or a snap one? I dont even have duct tape around to try that method...should get some


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

kaitanium said:


> anyone know how to open the caseback of these tigers? is it a screw down caseback or a snap one? I dont even have duct tape around to try that method...should get some


It is a screw down one. The duct tape trick didn't work for me on the 2 tigers I opened, they were so tightened. I ended up buying an oyster back opener on the bay for 20$

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> It is a screw down one. The duct tape trick didn't work for me on the 2 tigers I opened, they were so tightened. I ended up buying an oyster back opener on the bay for 20$
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Man...$20 for an opener. I wonder if the grippy ball works. Still waiting for mine in the mail. Thanks for the info! Crossing my fingers my case isnt on that tight


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

kaitanium said:


> Man...$20 for an opener. I wonder if the grippy ball works. Still waiting for mine in the mail. Thanks for the info! Crossing my fingers my case isnt on that tight


grippy ball and duct tape didn't work for me, so i just used 3m double sided tape, the really strong kind that you can use to hang things. stuck it on the caseback and then stuck a knife on the other side of the tape to use as a leverage to turn the caseback


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

None of the grippy stuff worked on any of my tigers either. I bought a cheap ebay opener but while waiting for it to arrive glued a nut to back and then used a regular socket to open it.
After done, remove the nut and clean up glue.
Would not recommend on a regular basis as it's annoying.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jelliottz said:


> A couple Tigers headed off to new homes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These dials look fantastic. I'm imagining the left hand one with snowflake hands, hmmmm, lovely..........

......what's the story with the dials? I'm presuming these are Tigers that have been modded?


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

About to pull the trigger on the explorer... I can't wait anymore! Has anyone from Canada order a tiger concept watch? And if so, did you get taxed upon arrival? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

bananana said:


> About to pull the trigger on the explorer... I can't wait anymore! Has anyone from Canada order a tiger concept watch? And if so, did you get taxed upon arrival?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered 4 along the way, never got charged with customs, I'm in Ontario. Lately William is using cheaper option, so I don't even have to sign for it, the last one was just in the mailbox.
Also I believe William put the value as 35$ so you don't get charged. I think he does this by default, I never asked him though

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> None of the grippy stuff worked on any of my tigers either. I bought a cheap ebay opener but while waiting for it to arrive glued a nut to back and then used a regular socket to open it.
> After done, remove the nut and clean up glue.
> Would not recommend on a regular basis as it's annoying.


That's a pretty good idea. What kind of glue did you use? I'm thinking a hot glue gun might work well and be relatively easy to clean up.


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> These dials look fantastic. I'm imagining the left hand one with snowflake hands, hmmmm, lovely..........
> 
> ......what's the story with the dials? I'm presuming these are Tigers that have been modded?


Those dials are handmade by Jelliotz ( the mad scientist modder who posted them )


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> None of the grippy stuff worked on any of my tigers either. I bought a cheap ebay opener but while waiting for it to arrive glued a nut to back and then used a regular socket to open it.
> After done, remove the nut and clean up glue.
> Would not recommend on a regular basis as it's annoying.


a bit evasive but i suppose that works =). Ill try double stick tape first haha.


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> These dials look fantastic. I'm imagining the left hand one with snowflake hands, hmmmm, lovely..........
> 
> ......what's the story with the dials? I'm presuming these are Tigers that have been modded?


im about to make my own too. THese are too great to not have in the collection


----------



## infested (Nov 28, 2015)

I'd like to share some further opinions about my Tiger 5508 I've purchased a few weeks ago.

First off, it feels good on the wrist. Looks even better. It kept decent time before I regulated it (I'm not extremely fussy when it comes to accuracy, so my 'decent' might not be up to your standards), now it's about 5-8 seconds slow a day. Perfectly good for me. 
Winding feels smooth, the watch seems to have a good power reserve, but I've yet to test it. At 38,7mm it is a great size for men with smaller to average size wrists. Don't be afraid to try it if you think it's too small, the big crown gives a nice presence on the wrist. 
It came with three nato straps. They're very thick, and that's a good thing, but it's hard to even tuck the excess length under the rings. I think the rings are way too small.

Now, some negatives. 
The watch looks great from a distance, it still looks great when up close, but if you take a VERY close look you will find imperfections. The hour hand is a little rough, there was a small blemish on the bezel, and even some red paint on it too. I think that's from the red bezel triangle. It is extremely hard to notice, but it is there. Doesn't bother me though, you'll never see it during daily wear. Continuing with the bezel, it clicks decently, but it has some play.

What do you think, do the positives outweigh the negatives? I think so. You get a vintage rolex inspired case with a modern sapphire crystal. Small customization possibilities too. And all for over a 100 bucks.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sennaster said:


> Those dials are handmade by Jelliotz ( the mad scientist modder who posted them )


Aaaah, I was wondering if that was the case.........


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> I ordered 4 along the way, never got charged with customs, I'm in Ontario. Lately William is using cheaper option, so I don't even have to sign for it, the last one was just in the mailbox.
> Also I believe William put the value as 35$ so you don't get charged. I think he does this by default, I never asked him though
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Great! That's good to know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

infested said:


> I'd like to share some further opinions about my Tiger 5508 I've purchased a few weeks ago.
> 
> First off, it feels good on the wrist. Looks even better. It kept decent time before I regulated it (I'm not extremely fussy when it comes to accuracy, so my 'decent' might not be up to your standards), now it's about 5-8 seconds slow a day. Perfectly good for me.
> Winding feels smooth, the watch seems to have a good power reserve, but I've yet to test it. At 38,7mm it is a great size for men with smaller to average size wrists. Don't be afraid to try it if you think it's too small, the big crown gives a nice presence on the wrist.
> ...


I think compared to some of my other cheap watches (like Tisell), the tiger does look and feel cheap for some reason. I cant pinpoint what. Mine doesnt have paint on the dial or random imperfections though.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Anyone know of a relatively inexpensive caseback tool that will work on the v4 TCs?

......I'm sure I read a post in this thread on someone buying one and about gluing a nut to the case back (good idea.....),but can't find the post!

I received mine today, unfortunately there seems to be some condensation inside, so wanted to open the watch and dry it out......


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Aaaah, I was wondering if that was the case.........


Not the case, the dial...
.
.
.
I'm already out


----------



## infested (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Hornet99, I used adhesive putty I had laying around the house. It worked like a charm and left no marks.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

infested said:


> Hi Hornet99, I used adhesive putty I had laying around the house. It worked like a charm and left no marks.


Thanks, I'll give it a try if I've got any lying around!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Anyone know of a relatively inexpensive caseback tool that will work on the v4 TCs?
> 
> ......I'm sure I read a post in this thread on someone buying one and about gluing a nut to the case back (good idea.....),but can't find the post!
> 
> I received mine today, unfortunately there seems to be some condensation inside, so wanted to open the watch and dry it out......


I got an oyster opener from the bay for 20$ this was sometime ago though.
Try to stick a piece of duct tape and try this trick, it didn't work for me but did work with others here.
Good luck

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> I got an oyster opener from the bay for 20$ this was sometime ago though.
> Try to stick a piece of duct tape and try this trick, it didn't work for me but did work with others here.
> Good luck
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I've tried the duct tape method, which usually works, and tried the rubber ball. Neither worked, want to get a tool but wanted to make sure I got an appropriate one......


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I've tried the duct tape method, which usually works, and tried the rubber ball. Neither worked, want to get a tool but wanted to make sure I got an appropriate one......


Get the one with different adaptors and one of them should work

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Get the one with different adaptors and one of them should work
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thanks fella. Just been looking on the bay at them.....


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

bananana said:


> About to pull the trigger on the explorer... I can't wait anymore! Has anyone from Canada order a tiger concept watch? And if so, did you get taxed upon arrival?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not have tax added to the shipment.


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

duct tape method doesnt work for me. This thing is on good!


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

I have two V4 5508 TC. One I managed to open with duct tape method, the second one I had to wait for proper Oyster case opener from ebay.

5537 Watch Back Case Opener Closer Remover for Rolex Tudor Repair Tools Kit | eBay


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jtbr said:


> I have two V4 5508 TC. One I managed to open with duct tape method, the second one I had to wait for proper Oyster case opener from ebay.
> 
> 5537 Watch Back Case Opener Closer Remover for Rolex Tudor Repair Tools Kit | eBay


Thanks fella, i've ordered one already. But will probably try the duct tape method again whilst I'm waiting.......


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)

Sterile 7924

I just got this in the mail on Friday night. I thought I ordered a non sterile, but after looking at the order, I guess I did not. No biggie, as I kinda like the sterile look.

I ordered it with the DG2813 and kinda glad I did...also, I wanted to try the movement compared to my others. It is surprisingly accurate, only gaining 3 seconds in 24 hours. It also functions well...winding, setting etc.

The Tiger is decently made with the cheapest feeling part being the bezel. Thin and sharp around the top above the knurling next to the ring. The bezel works very well with an even and firm rotation with zero play. Overall finish is pretty decent also. There are no flaws or dust on the dial. The hands do have a cheap look to them, but look good from a distance. Overall it does a good job of looking like a Black Bay.

The reason I am glad I ordered the DG2813 is I feel there are better watches with a Mimoyta 9015, like my Ticino Sea Viper. Which cost the same as the 9015 Tiger, but is a much better watch.

Last thing....The Nato straps that come with the watch are useless....I can barely get the tip in one of the loops to hold down the excess. They made the loops way too small. Shot with a spare strap I had.


----------



## Uke (Mar 5, 2014)

For those not having success with the duct tape method, I struggled with it at first but it really does work like a charm once you've got the technique down. You want to wad up a big lump of it nice and tight...



...with your watch clamped into your case holder in one hand, press down firmly with our patented lump 'o' duct tape and give it half a minute and constant pressure to adhere to the caseback (I don't have an oyster style caseback close at hand so please excuse the JAXA type caseback used below for illustration purposes!)...



...when you're ready, twist whilst maintaining downwards pressure. It sometimes takes a couple of tries, using different parts of your wadded up tape lump, but that should do the trick! It's one of those where it's easy once you get the knack


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> Get the one with different adaptors and one of them should work
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Be careful I bought one a few years ago ($80) and it is a little bit off . Suppose to be for Rolex but the "right" size is a tiny bit too big .

Mike B - Canada


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

MichaelB_Can said:


> Be careful I bought one a few years ago ($80) and it is a little bit off . Suppose to be for Rolex but the "right" size is a tiny bit too big .
> 
> Mike B - Canada


Wow that's a bummer  I thought they were standard

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Screwdriver said:


> Sterile 7924
> 
> I just got this in the mail on Friday night. I thought I ordered a non sterile, but after looking at the order, I guess I did not. No biggie, as I kinda like the sterile look.
> 
> ...


Yes, your mini review is close to how I perceived of my TC 5508 v4, when I first received it end of January 2016.

I decided to give TC a second chance by ordering the custom 5513 MilSub from TC and received it before Chinese New Year. The 2nd piece was even lower than my already lowered expectation.

Guys, I am very sorry. Imho, even Invicta 8926OB Sub gives much better value than TC. If you want a well made Sub homage/copy from a micro brand, look no further than Tisell 9015 Sub. I think Tisell is the best value Sub for your money now. And you don't have to worry about swimming with it, without the need to spend more money to wr test it first.

Lastly, looking at the quality and fit of TC's product and how much we are paying them for, makes me think that the owner of TC is earning a healthy profit margin per watch, compared to Invicta or Tisell.

Anyway, I had given my 5508 v4 to another member here for review. Hope that it will find a better home from it's new master.

I probably will order the Ticino Sea-Viper later, as I am curious about the quality that everybody seem to be raving about.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I probably will order the Ticino Sea-Viper later, as I am curious about the quality that everybody seem to be raving about.


Wanted to do that too but unfortunately they are out of stock on the Ticino website :-/


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yes, your mini review is close to how I perceived of my TC 5508 v4, when I first received it end of January 2016.
> 
> I decided to give TC a second chance by ordering the custom 5513 MilSub from TC and received it before Chinese New Year. The 2nd piece was even lower than my already lowered expectation.
> 
> ...


I generally agree with the quality issues. And also, most things out there are at least 3x markup anyways (not including watches). We consumers always get the shaft.

There were 2 things that the Tiger did for me:
1. william was the only one who was willing to customize his watches from the factory at this price. Who else does this? 
2. Tisells are great yes but they dont have that black bay look. Neither does invicta without mods. Most specifically in the crown guards.

If i was looking for a straight up sub style look, Tisell would be the answer for sure. A tudor look is as close as rolex as ill personally get. I dont really like the look of any rolex minus maybe the explorer and a simple fluted bezel simple marker datejust.



Uke said:


> For those not having success with the duct tape method, I struggled with it at first but it really does work like a charm once you've got the technique down. You want to wad up a big lump of it nice and tight...
> 
> ...with your watch clamped into your case holder in one hand, press down firmly with our patented lump 'o' duct tape and give it half a minute and constant pressure to adhere to the caseback (I don't have an oyster style caseback close at hand so please excuse the JAXA type caseback used below for illustration purposes!)...
> 
> ...when you're ready, twist whilst maintaining downwards pressure. It sometimes takes a couple of tries, using different parts of your wadded up tape lump, but that should do the trick! It's one of those where it's easy once you get the knack


Ill give this another shot. Good idea with the movement holder. I think getting enough leverage and breaking the initial lock of the screw down is the hardest.


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

Uke said:


> For those not having success with the duct tape method, I struggled with it at first but it really does work like a charm once you've got the technique down. You want to wad up a big lump of it nice and tight...
> 
> ...with your watch clamped into your case holder in one hand, press down firmly with our patented lump 'o' duct tape and give it half a minute and constant pressure to adhere to the caseback (I don't have an oyster style caseback close at hand so please excuse the JAXA type caseback used below for illustration purposes!)...
> 
> ...when you're ready, twist whilst maintaining downwards pressure. It sometimes takes a couple of tries, using different parts of your wadded up tape lump, but that should do the trick! It's one of those where it's easy once you get the knack


THIS TOTALLY WORKED!! that movement holder idea really helps ALOT. Guys if you dont want to "waste" too much duct tape, crumble up some paper into a ball and wrap some tape relatively haphazardly around that instead. worked like a charm for me. Here's mine with a bunch of crumbled paper and then just 1 thin layer of duct tape around it.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Panzer971 said:


> Wanted to do that too but unfortunately they are out of stock on the Ticino website :-/


Have you tried Sizzlin' Watches?
TICINO Sea-Viper Vintage Pro Diver Watch w/ White Lume
It look as if they still have some stock left.

On Ticino web site, they stated : "Please Note: If you purchase item(s) from our website, your order will be processed and fulfilled by Sizzlin' Watches, one of our authorized dealers. Thank you."


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Have you tried Sizzlin' Watches?
> TICINO Sea-Viper Vintage Pro Diver Watch w/ White Lume
> It look as if they still have some stock left.


Brilliant ! They do 

Thanks ! (now I just need to get rid of my TC 5508 and hope that my wife won't realize that the Ticino is actually a new watch :-D )


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Panzer971 said:


> Brilliant ! They do
> 
> Thanks ! (now I just need to get rid of my TC 5508 and hope that my wife won't realize that the Ticino is actually a new watch :-D )


You are welcome. ;-)

Just replace your TC 5508 with Ticino. She probably will not notice. If she does, just tell her it was an upgrade program.

But if she remembers the brand "Tiger Concept", that will be a problem ...


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

The red triangle does make a difference


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)

OK....I got obsessed with accuracy of my autos this weekend. After four days the DG2813 Tiger is by far the winner. +1 sec a day. I am blown away.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Screwdriver said:


> OK....I got obsessed with accuracy of my autos this weekend. After four days the DG2813 Tiger is by far the winner. +1 sec a day. I am blown away.


Tell us again the accuracy, if you managed to wear it continuously for a month.


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Tell us again the accuracy, if you managed to wear it continuously for a month.


It will be worn quite a bit as I have placed at the top of my beater watch list. I will be curious how it settles down after a bit of use.


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Panzer971 said:


> Brilliant ! They do
> 
> Thanks ! (now I just need to get rid of my TC 5508 and hope that my wife won't realize that the Ticino is actually a new watch :-D )


If she's anything like my wife she won't notice . You will be all good.

Mike B - Canada


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Tell us again the accuracy, if you managed to wear it continuously for a month.


This is WUS!! A veritable watch nerdvana!!!! Who among us would wear the same watch for a month?!?! Poor soul!! I hate to tell some of the movement snobs out there but my DG movements out perform many of my ETAs and Seikos time and again (pun is of course intended)! And I do wear them for extended periods. I wore the Tiger 369 that HWA and Jelliotz built for me for a week (which is sort of a record around these parts) and the total time differencial was -18 seconds! If it matters at all I also let the watch wind down from a full wind and discovered a 49.25 hour power reserve! Far more than I expected, and apparently about 5-7 hours more than what is considered average for this movement!!

Now I'm not going to get into the difference of low/high beat. Everyone loves the smoothness of a high beat seconds hand. But it's like comparing the 2824 to an Omega co-axial, or even a UHF quartz. In my opinion the DG beats the 2824 in quality/price and performance/serviceability(replaceability).

For sure it's a workhorse. I can't wait to get my fingers on an NTH with the 9015 and see how the three compare in real world settings. I've heard great things about the Miyota and would love to confirm. We'll see!

And a pic for good measure!


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)

justadad said:


> This is WUS!! A veritable watch nerdvana!!!! Who among us would wear the same watch for a month?!?! Poor soul!! I hate to tell some of the movement snobs out there but my DG movements out perform many of my ETAs and Seikos time and again (pun is of course intended)! And I do wear them for extended periods. I wore the Tiger 369 that HWA and Jelliotz built for me for a week (which is sort of a record around these parts) and the total time differencial was -18 seconds! If it matters at all I also let the watch wind down from a full wind and discovered a 49.25 hour power reserve! Far more than I expected, and apparently about 5-7 hours more than what is considered average for this movement!!
> 
> Now I'm not going to get into the difference of low/high beat. Everyone loves the smoothness of a high beat seconds hand. But it's like comparing the 2824 to an Omega co-axial, or even a UHF quartz. In my opinion the DG beats the 2824 in quality/price and performance/serviceability(replaceability).
> 
> ...


Yeah, hard to wear the same watch everyday.......I'll get to Saturday and then switch out the Tiger. But since Saturday till now, I have worn it about 14 hours a day and take it off at night and it sits face up on the night stand.

It is at +5 seconds since Saturday.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

justadad said:


> This is WUS!! A veritable watch nerdvana!!!! Who among us would wear the same watch for a month?!?! Poor soul!! I hate to tell some of the movement snobs out there but my DG movements out perform many of my ETAs and Seikos time and again (pun is of course intended)! And I do wear them for extended periods. I wore the Tiger 369 that HWA and Jelliotz built for me for a week (which is sort of a record around these parts) and the total time differencial was -18 seconds! If it matters at all I also let the watch wind down from a full wind and discovered a 49.25 hour power reserve! Far more than I expected, and apparently about 5-7 hours more than what is considered average for this movement!!
> 
> Now I'm not going to get into the difference of low/high beat. Everyone loves the smoothness of a high beat seconds hand. But it's like comparing the 2824 to an Omega co-axial, or even a UHF quartz. In my opinion the DG beats the 2824 in quality/price and performance/serviceability(replaceability).
> 
> ...


Excuse me.

But I am that poor soul who sometimes will wear the same watch for a whole month. For example, I am wearing my Archimede OutDoor Protect for at least 3 weeks this month. This watch is what I used to remember Mr Lee Kuan Yew, as end of March is 1 year anniversary of his passing. You probably know that I had been following BSHT thread, but did not participate in LT's 1K give away, because I am wearing this watch now.

As for your love of DG2813, no problem, that is your point of view. I have 9 pieces of DG2813 movements and I must say that I find it hard to be as impressed as you.

Try wearing some of your watches for a month, monitor their daily accuracy and drop them into a timegrapher to measure the 6 position variation. Only then you can comment on it's accuracy, compared to other movements.

Anyway, who do full servicing their DG2813? Manufacturing cost is around $7-10 range, and you can buy it for around $25 online. It is much cheaper to replace the whole movement, than try to service it. It is basically a throw away movement.

I have 4 Miyota 9015 movements now. I must say this is the closer replacement for ETA 2824. Good performance at around $65-80 price range, last year. The only bad points is that it is not bidirectional rotor winding, same as DG2813, and did not have proven history like 2824 (more than 30 years) as it was launch around 2010. Maybe you might also add the recent price hike that pushes it into the $100 range.

One thing I do agree with you. I too look forward to add Doc's NTH watches to my collection. Probably I will be ended up with 10 pieces of 9015 by end of the year.

This hobby is really a money sucking pit. But I enjoyed it. ;-)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Screwdriver said:


> Yeah, hard to wear the same watch everyday.......I'll get to Saturday and then switch out the Tiger. But since Saturday till now, I have worn it about 14 hours a day and take it off at night and it sits face up on the night stand.
> 
> It is at +5 seconds since Saturday.


Never mind. It was just my casual suggestion. Just wear what you like. ;-)


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Excuse me.
> 
> But I am that poor soul who sometimes will wear the same watch for a whole month. For example, I am wearing my Archimede OutDoor Protect for at least 3 weeks this month. This watch is what I used to remember Mr Lee Kuan Yew, as end of March is 1 year anniversary of his passing. You probably know that I had been following BSHT thread, but did not participate in LT's 1K give away, because I am wearing this watch now.
> 
> ...


I hope I didn't offend. I didn't mean to.

While I don't have a timegraph (really no need for one) I believe I can accurately determine (to the whole second anyway) a basic accuracy level for most of my pieces. And I will admit, while I am impressed with accuracy, I don't truly have much need for ultra accuracy. Truth be told if a watch is accurate to a few minutes per day I can get by. But that's me. I like my 2824 (Kiger Proto Maxi) but the hand winding fragility bothers me. It seems to be a serious issue for such a pricey movement.

I hate you've had bad experiences with the DGs. That's a shame really. No sarcasm intended. And while some consider it a "throw away" movement I don't think it should be looked down upon for that! Exalted perhaps! I wouldn't pay to have it serviced either, that's why I included the "/replacement" option. I am also a little biased to vintage pieces and many of them used a lower beat movement.

I think you should totally still enter LifeTrekkers contest! Even with the Outdoor! As you know, we are all pretty accepting over there!

As for wearing a watch for a month. Nope. Not gonna happen anymore. I wore my Luminor for the better part of 12 years. But I wasn't into watches back then. It was my only watch for a long time. I bought a Glycene during that time too and while I wanted to love it....I just didn't. Now the BSHT has my heart!!


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)

How are the Tiger DS Style watches, or other models? I have only seen much info on the "Big Crown" and "1016" models and was curious if the DS have a decent bezel like the V4 BC's or if there are any standout issues etc.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Mylords, I have a cunning plan...

Tiger Concept 1016 + snowflake hands = 35mm homage to the Tudor Black Bay 36mm ?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Panzer971 said:


> Mylords, I have a cunning plan...
> 
> Tiger Concept 1016 + snowflake hands = 35mm homage to the Tudor Black Bay 36mm ?


Was thinking the same while stuck on traffic today 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## deano182 (Mar 3, 2016)

love this thread! just ordered a 1016 miyota 369 glossy after seeing some of the great pics on here, I really love the v4 k1 as well, whats the lug to lug on the v4 model?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Panzer971 said:


> Mylords, I have a cunning plan...
> 
> Tiger Concept 1016 + snowflake hands = 35mm homage to the Tudor Black Bay 36mm ?


Will a Swiss made case stretcher be able to increase the TC by the extra mm? Then can it officially be considered Swiss Made? Oh man the opportunities!!!


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

justadad said:


> Will a Swiss made case stretcher be able to increase the TC by the extra mm? Then can it officially be considered Swiss Made? Oh man the opportunities!!!


If you can heat the watch enough the metal case should dilate by the missing 1 mm. Then you only have to keep it at the required temperature and voilà ! Perfect homage...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Panzer971 said:


> If you can heat the watch enough the metal case should dilate by the missing 1 mm. Then you only have to keep it at the required temperature and voilà ! Perfect homage...


Bada-Bing!!! I love it when a plan comes together!!!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Panzer971 said:


> If you can heat the watch enough the metal case should dilate by the missing 1 mm. Then you only have to keep it at the required temperature and voilà ! Perfect homage...


All you need is a Mr. Fusion.
(Pic swiped from ThinkGeek).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I know that there is a lot of love for the Tiger Concept watches, but I have to say that I was very disappointed by mine. Arrived with condensation under the crystal, bezel was almost impossible to turn and the dial was misaligned. Apart from those obvious faults it actually felt a bit cheap, I've had a few parnis watches and they felt much higher quality........ 

I returned it and got a full refund, so credit to William for that.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

I've been planning on a bezel-less desk diver (but Seiko based for more parts options).
Tudor totally stole my thunder...

On the actual Black Bays I'd prefer the OG pencil hands.
But I will say the snowflake hands work very well with the smaller case sans bezel.
Dagaz definitely has the dial and handset needed to make it happen. 
I'm thinking SNX995 (or SNKL21 to get the Seiko 4oclock crown) with the rose gold BB dial and snowflake hands would look pretty nice.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

deano182 said:


> love this thread! just ordered a 1016 miyota 369 glossy after seeing some of the great pics on here, I really love the v4 k1 as well, whats the lug to lug on the v4 model?


The Big Crown V4 has a 20 mm lug to lug width. According to what I read here the bracelet is not that great and it's better to order with the fabric straps and use the saved money to order a good bracelet elsewhere.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Panzer971 said:


> The Big Crown V4 has a 20 mm lug to lug width. According to what I read here the bracelet is not that great and it's better to order with the fabric straps and use the saved money to order a good bracelet elsewhere.


The latest bracelets at TC are decent for the price. Meaning you can't get the same quality for a better price or even double the price. Probably you will have to buy a bracelet that is more expensive than the watch itself. 
I have the new modern bracelet and I would rate it at 8 out of 10

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## deano182 (Mar 3, 2016)

Panzer971 said:


> The Big Crown V4 has a 20 mm lug to lug width. According to what I read here the bracelet is not that great and it's better to order with the fabric straps and use the saved money to order a good bracelet elsewhere.


Thanks, but I was looking for the lug to lug length to see if will fit my tiny child like wrists  The bracelets seem to be improved from what ive read so must be worth a shot at only $20 more.


----------



## deano182 (Mar 3, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> The latest bracelets at TC are decent for the price. Meaning you can't get the same quality for a better price or even double the price. Probably you will have to buy a bracelet that is more expensive than the watch itself.
> I have the new modern bracelet and I would rate it at 8 out of 10
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Cheers. I had read the new bracelets were a lot better on this model and for only 20 bucks more has got to be worth it.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

deano182 said:


> Thanks, but I was looking for the lug to lug length to see if will fit my tiny child like wrists  The bracelets seem to be improved from what ive read so must be worth a shot at only $20 more.


It is 47mm exactly

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## deano182 (Mar 3, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> It is 47mm exactly
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


cheers, that's the perfect size for me! will defo be ordering one once my 1016 model arrives.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

deano182 said:


> cheers, that's the perfect size for me! will defo be ordering one once my 1016 model arrives.


My wrist is 6.7" and it is perfect!
Good luck and post a lot of photos when they arrive

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## bulletz (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I have been hesitant to post this watch over here because it is not really a TC watch. It just has a TC dial. But I do love the way it looks.










For those of you who are interested, it started out life as a Bagelsport Diver. I added the TC dial and added a little red paint to the tip of the second hand. The bracelet is a debranded Invicta.

This was also my first watch mod, so it holds a special place in my heart.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> I have been hesitant to post this watch over here because it is not really a TC watch. It just has a TC dial. But I do love the way it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With your photo skills Jay.. I'm excited to see more TC coming from you *winkwink


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

fmadrid said:


> With your photo skills Jay.. I'm excited to see more TC coming from you *winkwink


Shush! No one is supposed to know about that yet. Especially one dad like person. It's a surprise. 

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> I have been hesitant to post this watch over here because it is not really a TC watch. It just has a TC dial. But I do love the way it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Looks beautifully done to me. Double |>.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Shush! No one is supposed to know about that yet. Especially one dad like person. It's a surprise.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## deano182 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> I know that there is a lot of love for the Tiger Concept watches, but I have to say that I was very disappointed by mine. Arrived with condensation under the crystal, bezel was almost impossible to turn and the dial was misaligned. Apart from those obvious faults it actually felt a bit cheap, I've had a few parnis watches and they felt much higher quality........
> 
> I returned it and got a full refund, so credit to William for that.


That's a shame, which model did you get?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

deano182 said:


> That's a shame, which model did you get?


The big crown v4......


----------



## deano182 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> The big crown v4......


Hmmm, that's made me rethink getting one now. Oh the joys of buying watches from abroad.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

deano182 said:


> Hmmm, that's made me rethink getting one now. Oh the joys of buying watches from abroad.


Look, don't let my experience put you off. Maybe I'm quite picky (......yes) and maybe I just got a duff one. The reason I went for one was the number of people on here happy with them and they look good.

I'd go for the cheaper movement though........


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Look, don't let my experience put you off. Maybe I'm quite picky (......yes) and maybe I just got a duff one. The reason I went for one was the number of people on here happy with them and they look good.
> 
> I'd go for the cheaper movement though........


This!! I know it's all about the movement sometimes but I'd skimp there as well! Get your 9015 in (sorry to say it) a little more special watch. An NTH perhaps. But give TC a go. Even if you're not blown away, it is an outstanding source for parts for a future build! I have 2 Tigers. A big crown V1 and a big crown V4. No issues with either. Well, none that make me want to Chuck the watch into oncoming traffic anyway!!


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

deano182 said:


> Hmmm, that's made me rethink getting one now. Oh the joys of buying watches from abroad.


I bought a Big Crown V4 with the cheaper movement and I'm quite happy with it (well, apart that I didn't order a red triangle bezel and I had to paint it myself. Don't be that foolish! Do ask for a red triangle bezel!! Red triangles are the way forward !!!... Ahem..Time for my pills I guess)


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Panzer971 said:


> I bought a Big Crown V4 with the cheaper movement and I'm quite happy with it (well, apart that I didn't order a red triangle bezel and I had to paint it myself. Don't be that foolish! Do ask for a red triangle bezel!! Red triangles are the way forward !!!... Ahem..Time for my pills I guess)


Take the red pill... it is always better to take the red pill.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## deano182 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Look, don't let my experience put you off. Maybe I'm quite picky (......yes) and maybe I just got a duff one. The reason I went for one was the number of people on here happy with them and they look good.
> 
> I'd go for the cheaper movement though........


yeah ile wait till my 1016 arrives and go from there I think.


----------



## deano182 (Mar 3, 2016)

Panzer971 said:


> I bought a Big Crown V4 with the cheaper movement and I'm quite happy with it (well, apart that I didn't order a red triangle bezel and I had to paint it myself. Don't be that foolish! Do ask for a red triangle bezel!! Red triangles are the way forward !!!... Ahem..Time for my pills I guess)


ha, yeah I love the red triangle on my steinhart so will defo get that model.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Tiger 5517 MilSub









































































Thanks Franco! It's a really beautiful piece.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

G'day fellas.
Here's my Tiger.







I put him on a cheap leather Nato and he looks awesome.

i bought him without the bracelet, but then had second thoughts. One night after a couple of wines I ordered it, for a lot more than if I'd bought it with the watch. I was underwhelmed when it arrived, but that was mostly because I got the one with hollow end links, which turns out to have been for V3. William is sending me a pair of the solid end links for V4, and I hope they'll put the smile back on my dial, so to speak...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Tiger 5517 MilSub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait to Facebook message William and ask if this one is still available!!!


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

Does william allow you to order the 1016 with the modern bracelet instead of the rivet one? Do they even fit?


----------



## bulletz (Jan 19, 2012)

bananana said:


> Does william allow you to order the 1016 with the modern bracelet instead of the rivet one? Do they even fit?


Yes he allows it. Ordered mine with the 80s submariner bracelet and it fits to a T.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

justadad said:


> I can't wait to Facebook message William and ask if this one is still available!!!


Lol.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

justadad said:


> I can't wait to Facebook message William and ask if this one is still available!!!


It's only available through his special agent in Manila. 

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

bulletz said:


> Yes he allows it. Ordered mine with the 80s submariner bracelet and it fits to a T.


Awesome, I've heard good things about the new modern style bracelet.


----------



## deano182 (Mar 3, 2016)

Finally got my 1016 today, have to say the watch itself is really nice, I got the 369 glossy dial and asked for a silver second hand and that was done for me no problem, the text on the dial is VERY small, it is almost impossible to see the red writing but its there, the screw down crown (which I had not expected) is a bit tricky/fiddly but will get used to it, the miyota movement is nice and non jerky and am really happy with the case also, the bracelet is poor however and I would advise people to upgrade to the modern version or just get the nato, its almost impossible to size due to tiny screws which also have a separate tiny screw and although I got some links off one is stuck, but at this price point I'm not worried and might try it on a leather strap for a while, as a comparison I bought a zeno explorer 1 with the old stock movement before I ordered the tiger and was very disappointed with it, the case wasn't as nice, bezel looked slightly thicker and that movement was very rough and clicky and at £330 was not worth more than double in my opinion so I sent it back, so all in all I'm very happy with my first tiger watch, will upload a few pics once I put a strap on! boom boom. cheers.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Congrats on the Tiger. My 1016 is still one of my favorite watches and gets worn constantly. I personally don't like the bracelet that fills in the lugs so I went with a straight end lug bracelet. I think it gives the watch better definition.

Mine says hello.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Tiger 5517 MilSub in the light of the setting sun. The lighting really brought out the awsome but subtle faux patina work that fmadrid achieved on this watch.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

deano182 said:


> Finally got my 1016 today, have to say the watch itself is really nice, I got the 369 glossy dial and asked for a silver second hand and that was done for me no problem, the text on the dial is VERY small, it is almost impossible to see the red writing but its there, the screw down crown (which I had not expected) is a bit tricky/fiddly but will get used to it, the miyota movement is nice and non jerky and am really happy with the case also, the bracelet is poor however and I would advise people to upgrade to the modern version or just get the nato, its almost impossible to size due to tiny screws which also have a separate tiny screw and although I got some links off one is stuck, but at this price point I'm not worried and might try it on a leather strap for a while, as a comparison I bought a zeno explorer 1 with the old stock movement before I ordered the tiger and was very disappointed with it, the case wasn't as nice, bezel looked slightly thicker and that movement was very rough and clicky and at £330 was not worth more than double in my opinion so I sent it back, so all in all I'm very happy with my first tiger watch, will upload a few pics once I put a strap on! boom boom. cheers.


Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

What is the model# of the seiko panda in the top right?



Legin said:


> And in one of my watch boxes...
> 
> View attachment 4984137


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

Here is a 3-6-9, Explorer 1 Homage, the dial/hands and case are from Tiger Concepts and I ordered a new DG2813 movement from Ofrei. 

I'm always hesitant when I re-lume a glossy dial because they are easy to scratch. Luming numerals and straight lines are also difficult for me and I have yet to master the technique. 

The nice thing about flat dials is that if the lume goes out side of where you want it you can use an oiler to remove/push the lume. With glossy dials that is not possible because they scratch. My solution to this problem is if I make a mistake I clean it up with alcohol and start over, but I have scratched the dial more than once. 

I have found that using 3M imperial hand glaze on the dial with a q-tip and a final clean with alcohol can remove the scratches, this is what I use on my cars. 

I put 3 coats of lume on the dial and 2 on the hands and they glow very nicely and last all night. 

I assembled the movement/dial and hands and installed it in the case, and ran up against another problem the second hand was touching the crystal. My solution was to order a double domed mineral crystal from Esslinger. I received the crystal last night and assembled the watch, I'm very happy with the way this turned out even with the trials and tribulations.










showing off my lume job


----------



## bulletz (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's my 1016 on a different bracelet with hollow end links that doesn't fit very well.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

fastfras said:


> Since I'm already here..
> 
> This watch, purchased preowned from another WUSer, it so cool I have worn it (at least a few hours) everyday since it became mine.


Do you know what strap that is, looks very cool.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Proco2020 said:


> What's the bezel movement like on all watches other than V4?
> 
> I fancy a 5513 or GMT one day but not if bezel is sloppy or does not click.
> 
> I own a V4 with red triangle. I'm thinking of doing a hand change but not brave enough to do it myself, either to snowflake or pencil. Any recommendations in the UK?


Did anyone answer this and I missed it?


----------



## Robble26 (May 11, 2015)

Hey guys, any of you know a good jubilee bracelet for the tiger concept v3 big crown?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Still waiting for that rivet bracelet to arrive...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

My 1016 is becoming my most worn watch in my collection. I find the case size to be perfect for me and I feel strange wearing larger watches now.


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Rivet bracelet from china. After an oil bath, it works quite nice

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Having more fun with my V4 TC. I changed the sapphire crysyal to high dome acrylic crystal last night and it really adds to vintage vibe I'm after with this watch.

Ghosted bezel, baked dial and coloured hands and now domed acrylic crystal. The domed crystal brings a bit more clarity to the dial compared to the non coated stock sapphire.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

jtbr said:


> Having more fun with my V4 TC. I changed the sapphire crysyal to high dome acrylic crystal last night and it really adds to vintage vibe I'm after with this watch.
> 
> Ghosted bezel, baked dial and coloured hands and now domed acrylic crystal.
> 
> ...


You better get yo @$$ over to the BSHT thread and post some serious pics of that thing!! That's nasty gorgeous!!! Great mod!!


----------



## david78 (Jun 26, 2011)

jtbr said:


> Having more fun with my V4 TC. I changed the sapphire crystal to high dome acrylic crystal last night and it really adds to vintage vibe I'm after with this watch.
> 
> Ghosted bezel, baked dial and colored hands and now domed acrylic crystal. The domed crystal brings more clarity to the dial compared to the stock sapphire.


What size acrylic dome fits the V4 case? Gasket reused? Water tight? Thanks!


----------



## Uberschnappen (Jul 19, 2012)

david78 said:


> jtbr said:
> 
> 
> > Having more fun with my V4 TC. I changed the sapphire crystal to high dome acrylic crystal last night and it really adds to vintage vibe I'm after with this watch.
> ...


Curious about this too. The domed acrylic puts these watches over the top. It's a shame they're not being offered anymore. I confirmed the V5 won't have a domed acrylic option either. His new dials look really good though.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

david78 said:


> What size acrylic dome fits the V4 case? Gasket reused? Water tight? Thanks!


30.6mm , reused gasket and I don't know about water tightness , probably not.
I wouldn't go swimming with my TC V4 anyway.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

jtbr said:


> 30.6mm , reused gasket and I don't know about water tightness , probably not.
> I wouldn't go swimming with my TC V4 anyway.


This is really neat, as the super reflective rounded crystal is the only thing that I don't really like on my V4. Did you buy the new crystal online ? If so, can you tell us on which website ? What model did you order ? Do they have other compatible crystals ? What is the meaning of life ? Who won't die in the next season of GOT ? Sorry, I got carried away...


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Panzer971 said:


> This is really neat, as the super reflective rounded crystal is the only thing that I don't really like on my V4. Did you buy the new crystal online ? If so, can you tell us on which website ? What model did you order ? Do they have other compatible crystals ? What is the meaning of life ? Who won't die in the next season of GOT ? Sorry, I got carried away...


Can't help you with the last few questions ...lol

But I got the crystal from ebay from a UK seller.
You can see the brand on my screenshot.


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

jtbr said:


> Having more fun with my V4 TC. I changed the sapphire crysyal to high dome acrylic crystal last night and it really adds to vintage vibe I'm after with this watch.
> 
> Ghosted bezel, baked dial and coloured hands and now domed acrylic crystal. The domed crystal brings a bit more clarity to the dial compared to the stock sapphire.
> 
> ...


Goddamnit the watch is as nice as the pics.

I'm thinking about doing the same mod to my bezel insert. Any advice on how to take the bezel off the head, and then the insert out of it?


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

I am really enjoying this 39mm one, so much i'll post it again. fits my thin wrist just fine


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

mag8 said:


> Goddamnit the watch is as nice as the pics.
> 
> I'm thinking about doing the same mod to my bezel insert. Any advice on how to take the bezel off the head, and then the insert out of it?


i suggest trying to remove the bezel insert by using a thin blade to lift it up after heating it with a hair dryer to loosen up the adhesive.


----------



## elnoelio (Apr 19, 2014)

V4








Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

The Tour Watch. V4, 6mm crown, and custom dial. 

















All thanks and credit goes to HWA. I'm use to making watches for other people. It's fun being on this side of the table.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tomontre (Jan 19, 2016)

_ Hello everyone,
2 weeks ago, I wrote an email to William to ask him a question before buying one of his TC watches._
_I did not received any answer ; I used the following email: __[email protected]
__I let him a message through Facebook also, no answer too._
_Do you know if his email has changed ?_
_Regards,_
_thomas_


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

tomontre said:


> _ Hello everyone,
> 2 weeks ago, I wrote an email to William to ask him a question before buying one of his TC watches._
> _I did not received any answer ; I used the following email: __[email protected]
> __I let him a message through Facebook also, no answer too._
> ...


Probably he was flooded with emails / messages, but he is usually very responsive.
Try his other account, this is the one I usually use. [email protected]

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

tomontre said:


> _ Hello everyone,
> 2 weeks ago, I wrote an email to William to ask him a question before buying one of his TC watches._
> _I did not received any answer ; I used the following email: __[email protected]
> __I let him a message through Facebook also, no answer too._
> ...


I emailed him last night and he responded within an hour. I'd try again now, he probably isn't as swamped.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My freshly built guilt 369 in a V3 case










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## tomontre (Jan 19, 2016)

thanks to all
I received an answer this morning !
thomas


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> My freshly built guilt 369 in a V3 case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did you buy the jubilee bracelet from?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Proco2020 said:


> where did you buy the jubilee bracelet from?


This was on an Alpha explorer. You can still buy it separately on their website. They have the one with or without logo.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## steve ross (Sep 29, 2015)

Legin said:


> In situ with its stable mates...
> 
> View attachment 4984121


Am in love with this


----------



## Uberschnappen (Jul 19, 2012)

Love this



the_watchier said:


> My freshly built guilt 369 in a V3 case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

Been messing with this one recently. Added a g-s PHD crystal and a bleached bezel


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

Previous owner changed the GMT hand to a small arrow. Once I got it I changed out the bezel insert.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Mkapson said:


> Previous owner changed the GMT hand to a small arrow. Once I got it I changed out the bezel insert.
> 
> View attachment 7966482


This one looks great! Which bezel insert is that?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Mkapson said:


> Previous owner changed the GMT hand to a small arrow. Once I got it I changed out the bezel insert.
> 
> View attachment 7966482


Insert looks great.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> This one looks great! Which bezel insert is that?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


It's a 16710 insert I got off wholesaleoutlet990 on eBay. Not a precise fit around rhe inside edge. Had to hold it down a bit while the glue dried to get it flush with the bevel of the crystal.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Can anyone with a V4 big-crown Tiger confirm the number of clicks on the bezel? I'm thinking of one but a 90-click bezel (or other odd number) tends to put me off.


----------



## lsimpson50 (May 27, 2015)

Mine is 90 clicks. Doesn't bother me in the least. I was more concerned with bezel looseness and am happy to confirm that mine works perfectly - not too tight or not too loose - and centers properly at 12:00.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

lsimpson50 said:


> Mine is 90 clicks. Doesn't bother me in the least. I was more concerned with bezel looseness and am happy to confirm that mine works perfectly - not too tight or not too loose - and centers properly at 12:00.


Thanks, after more reading I found the same answer (plus William confirmed the v4 and v5 cases are both 90 clicks).


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

My gilt snowflake explorer is on it's way. I wonder if I'll bond with it.


----------



## elnoelio (Apr 19, 2014)

New Daytona style watches on the Facebook page. I'm liking the case sizing he has opted for. Lug sizing could be a bit of a nuisance though..


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

If I were interested in a Panda, I'd go with this over the Alpha - the Alpha Company customer service is a joke. They lost my order, sent me a broken watch, refused warranty and then sent my parts purchase to the wrong country.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> If I were interested in a Panda, I'd go with this over the Alpha - the Alpha Company customer service is a joke. They lost my order, sent me a broken watch, refused warranty and then sent my parts purchase to the wrong country.


Yeah, William's customer service is second to none. As they say, buy the seller.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

There is now a link on the Tiger Concept website for the Daytona homage. There is also on the home page a pic of this beauty :








Unfortunately the link sends you back to the website home page.

[EDIT] <drooling...>


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Found the page the link was supposed to point to : http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508M-watch.html


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

elnoelio said:


> New Daytona style watches on the Facebook page. I'm liking the case sizing he has opted for. Lug sizing could be a bit of a nuisance though..
> 
> View attachment 8099442


Does it have a screw down crown? Another reason to NOT buy the Alpha - crazy to have a hand wind watch with NO water resistance have a screw down crown. If this doesn't have a screw down crown, I'd consider selling my Alpha to buy one.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Panzer971 said:


> There is now a link on the Tiger Concept website for the Daytona homage. There is also on the home page a pic of this beauty :
> View attachment 8115002
> 
> 
> ...


I think that this is going to be my next watch - I wonder if it comes in domes sapphire?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> I think that this is going to be my next watch - I wonder if it comes in domes sapphire?


William was clear, the V5 only has domed acrylic crystal with inner AR coating.
The V4 has domed sapphire with no AR.

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Am I missing something on the facebook page? The only things I see are posts from 2014.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> Am I missing something on the facebook page? The only things I see are posts from 2014.


William has 2 pages, search for "people" Tiger Concept Sales

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Uberschnappen (Jul 19, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> William was clear, the V5 only has domed acrylic crystal with inner AR coating.
> The V4 has domed sapphire with no AR.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


I don't that is correct. His FB page mentions the V5 will be AR glass and when I asked him via email if acrylic would be an option and he said no.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Per the comments on the Facebook page for the Daytona it is a quartz movement. Not that that's a bad thing it's just a deal breaker for some.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Didn't William say that the V5 had a glass crystal ? I'd prefer acrylic though for a more vintage vibe


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

He said mineral. That = glass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

fmadrid said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's a beauty.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Uberschnappen said:


> I don't that is correct. His FB page mentions the V5 will be AR glass and when I asked him via email if acrylic would be an option and he said no.


My bad, thank you for the clarification

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks Proco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

fmadrid said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can definitely see that one with snowflake hands and a bigger crown. BB 36mm anyone ? :-D


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'll post photos of mine when it arrives.

Id ordered a gilt dial with snowflakes and he sent me a white printed dial with snowflakes that looked very 36mm but not what I'd ordered so sent back for a gilt and snowflake. Not sure if it'll work or not.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Proco2020 said:


> I'll post photos of mine when it arrives.
> 
> Id ordered a gilt dial with snowflakes and he sent me a white printed dial with snowflakes that looked very 36mm but not what I'd ordered so sent back for a gilt and snowflake. Not sure if it'll work or not.


Did you order a matte gilt dial or a glossy one ?


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Matt. H1 with snow flake hands.

http://www.tiger-concept.com/1016-watch.html


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> William was clear, the V5 only has domed acrylic crystal with inner AR coating.
> The V4 has domed sapphire with no AR.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


Think I'm going to go with one of the V4's, just gotta have that sapphire.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Before you order, I must warn you that the V4 crystal is VERY reflective :-/


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

My snow flake explorer has arrived this morning but not currently able to post pictures. It's looking good though.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Her she is.


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Proco2020 said:


> Her she is.


Ffs I'm buying one too

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jho (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi guys,

which movement would you pick 9015 or 2836-2?

thanks, Jimmy.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jho said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> which movement would you pick 9015 or 2836-2?
> 
> thanks, Jimmy.


for the price, I'd go with the cheaper movement

for the price, its so cheap already, I'd go with the more expensive movement


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Back on my wrist for a second day.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Sorry if this has been answered before but with the v5 big crown what has been changed from the v4? I think I read that it has an acrylic crystal? Are there any other changes?


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before but with the v5 big crown what has been changed from the v4? I think I read that it has an acrylic crystal? Are there any other changes?


Not acrylic. It's now a mineral glass crystal instead of sapphire, BUT with AR coating on the inner side of the crystal (about time :-D ). Don't remember what else has changed.
[EDIT] improved bezel action and better case


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Panzer971 said:


> Not acrylic. It's now a mineral glass crystal instead of sapphire, BUT with AR coating on the inner side of the crystal (about time :-D ). Don't remember what else has changed.
> [EDIT] improved bezel action and better case


Wonder if the bracelet has been improved?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Panzer971 said:


> Not acrylic. It's now a mineral glass crystal instead of sapphire, BUT with AR coating on the inner side of the crystal (about time :-D ). Don't remember what else has changed.
> [EDIT] improved bezel action and better case


Wonder if the bracelet has been improved?


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Proco2020 said:


> Back on my wrist for a second day.


PLEASE, MORE.

I'm a fetishist

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Daytona info? What movement is in there?
St19? Quartz?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

nello said:


> Daytona info? What movement is in there?
> St19? Quartz?


Quartz.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Proco2020 said:


> Back on my wrist for a second day.


What is the bracelet like? Is it comfortable or a hair puller?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

They're usually not too bad once all the hair has effectively been pulled, ripped, and exfoliated from the wrist area! Quite comfortable really!


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Bracelet is comfortable only issue with it, as you maybe able to, is that end link before going into the End Link attached to the case keeps folding in. Never come across the before, could be just too loose.

swapped to this for today.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Back on my wrist for the start of the week.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

I swear by my life and my love of it that I will never live for the sake of another nor ask another to live for mine.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

My other TC on navy NATO


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

My TC Big Crown V4 on a Marine Nationale strap :-!


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

solex said:


> I swear by my life and my love of it that I will never live for the sake of another nor ask another to live for mine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 8212946


This has been seriously relumed, hasn't it ?


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Blimey ! I just saw that I have lost the bezel pip on my TC Big Crown V4. Guess I didn't use enough glue when I put it back after painting the bezel triangle red. Oh well ! The watch will look more vintage :-/


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks like the TC 62630 (Daytona styled) chrono is not for sale on their site now and the price is not bad at all $149 USD for the one with a ss bracelet. The movement is the Japanese Epson YM-12, and does have a screw down crown. For the crystal just says High quality AR coated glass. I think im going to have to order one at that price.

heres the link to the options
http://www.tiger-concept.com/62630-watch.html


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

This guy arrived today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

I also see the new 5507 Big crown watch series has an option for the Miyota 9015 movement now also, for $225 USD. honestly each new what they come out with and update they do these watches seem to get better an better. They have had awesome shipping an communication the 2 times I have bought a tiger concepts watch.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Squeezed my V4 on to a 22mm NATO


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Gilt and guilty pleasures...


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

Panzer971 said:


> This has been seriously relumed, hasn't it ?


Yes it has three coats of watchlume.com.

I also fitted a replacement Tropic 19 crystal and added an additional bezel spring to tighten the bezel up, here is the link to all the work done on the watch


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

redzebra said:


> Gilt and guilty pleasures...
> 
> View attachment 8235482


That's a seriously nice looking watch! Care to tell us more about it? Like where the dial and hands came from, what TC case you used, etc.? Modding Minds would like to know.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

My pipless Big Crown V4. I removed the red paint on the bezel triangle. The silver triangle looks better with this strap, or so I think...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> That's a seriously nice looking watch! Care to tell us more about it? Like where the dial and hands came from, what TC case you used, etc.? Modding Minds would like to know.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


Sorry no mod here...this is a straight B-T-W Edition (box-to-wrist edition) of the Tiger 5508 with a mat black no-logo dial running on the asian 2836-2....43 mm with crown and 38.70 mm without.

I ordered it with the 3 nato option instead of the bracelet because I was not sure about the quality of the bracelet and because I could use the natos on other 20 mm watches.

I like the gilt on the hands but not sure about the dial...the dial doesn't seem to catch the light the way I would have liked so I may switch it for one with applied gilt markers.

In the meantime I ordered a distressed leather strap with red stitching to match the triangle...I'll post again when the strap arrives in a couple of weeks.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Based upon TC v3, my own vintage diver!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Robble26 (May 11, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Based upon TC v3, my own vintage diver!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> Based upon TC v3, my own vintage diver!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! Would you mind sharing your parts list?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Robble26 said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk





hanshananigan said:


> That looks great! Would you mind sharing your parts list?


Thank you guys.
This started it's life as a Tiger Concept V3 big crown case with DG2813 movement.
Dial: Yobokies Vintage Diver dial.
Hands: Raffle Times

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Anybody know what the lug to lug distance is on the TC 5508 V5 big crown watch? I have dainty wrists and can't really rock anything bigger than 48mm. I would love to know this info before 11 am tomorrow, if you know what I mean. Thanks, amigos. And happy memorial day.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Elbakalao said:


> Anybody know what the lug to lug distance is on the TC 5508 V5 big crown watch? I have dainty wrists and can't really rock anything bigger than 48mm. I would love to know this info before 11 am tomorrow, if you know what I mean. Thanks, amigos. And happy memorial day.


Same as the others, 48mm.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Can anyone help me with the inner and outer insert dimensions for a V4 or V5? Or, does anyone know if V4 or V5 is the same size as V2?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> Can anyone help me with the inner and outer insert dimensions for a V4 or V5? Or, does anyone know if V4 or V5 is the same size as V2?


I don't have the V2 but the V3 and V4 are having the same dimensions.
Although the V3 looks smaller but I've measured both some time ago and posted the dimensions somewhere here.
So the question now, is V2 and V3 identical!
Sorry for not being able to help

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Have been wearing this one today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Have I asked where you got the Jubilee from? I fancy one on my V4



the_watchier said:


> Have been wearing this one today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

The standard on the way to work shot.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> I don't have the V2 but the V3 and V4 are having the same dimensions.
> Although the V3 looks smaller but I've measured both some time ago and posted the dimensions somewhere here.
> So the question now, is V2 and V3 identical!
> Sorry for not being able to help
> ...


thanks for the try  I know that v2 and v3 are not identical in size, and the bezel assembly (which is what I was concerned about) is different. William also responded that v4 and v5 are different sizes as well. Guess I need to hunt a v2.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Proco2020 said:


> Have I asked where you got the Jubilee from? I fancy one on my V4


This was from Alpha, I got this from the seller in Europe, but it is still available at their main site I believe. PM me if you need links.
I've tested this particular bracelet on the V4 and it fits well.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Can you send me the link. Thanks.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Proco2020 said:


> Can you send me the link. Thanks.


Did you mean for the alpha?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> thanks for the try  I know that v2 and v3 are not identical in size, and the bezel assembly (which is what I was concerned about) is different. William also responded that v4 and v5 are different sizes as well. Guess I need to hunt a v2.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


V2 ≠ V3 ≠ V4

Outside dimensions are similar, but many of the internals are different. V2 and V3 use 28mm dials, V4 is 29mm. V2 is acrylic crystal, V3 is mineral, V4 is Sapphire. V2 uses a crystal retainer ring to hold the crystal in place and attach the bezel. V3/4 use a retaining wire for the bezel and gaskets for the crystals.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

How does a Tiger Concept compare to Alpha? I am looking at the GMT Pepsi bezeled stainless steel bracelet version from both makers and need inputs on quality/fit & finish/reliability.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

sunny27 said:


> How does a Tiger Concept compare to Alpha? I am looking at the GMT Pepsi bezeled stainless steel bracelet version from both makers and need inputs on quality/fit & finish/reliability.


I would say they are very close. The advantage of TC is that you can customize the watch a little bit through William.
And Alpha advertise a little WR while TC non.
So go for what you like more.

I have to add that I had the white GMT from TC and the lume color on hands and dial is a bit different which was driving me crazy. But that's me

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

sunny27 said:


> How does a Tiger Concept compare to Alpha? I am looking at the GMT Pepsi bezeled stainless steel bracelet version from both makers and need inputs on quality/fit & finish/reliability.


Alpha has NO WARRANTY. They say they have a warranty but for the last year or so, they ignore all warranty inquiries. So, if you have a problem, you're on your own.

Think of Alpha like an Invicta or a Parnis = disposable. If it breaks, buy a new one. The problem with the Alpha (over the Invicta or the Parnis) is 200-300% higher price.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Alpha has NO WARRANTY. They say they have a warranty but for the last year or so, they ignore all warranty inquiries. So, if you have a problem, you're on your own.
> 
> Think of Alpha like an Invicta or a Parnis = disposable. If it breaks, buy a new one. The problem with the Alpha (over the Invicta or the Parnis) is 200-300% higher price.


I dealt with Alpha, the main guy and when you email him you will never get a response. But the retailer in Europe is great you pay about 5% more but it was pleasant experience, he might even customize the watch before sending it.
About the price I feel alpha is priced fairly OK compared to Parnis. On the other side sometimes I feel that Parnis is overpriced unless you were lucky on the bay.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Proco2020 said:


> The standard on the way to work shot.


This guy is killing me

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Proco2020 said:


>


This kills me a bit less









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

Ever changing gmt with some tiger bits


----------



## Robble26 (May 11, 2015)

On a jubilee:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A TC Pan-Am with black bezel

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

What is the consensus on the TC 6542 GMTs? I don't see as many of them as I thought I would. Especially the black dial.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Where did the black bezel come from and was it straight fit?

id like GMT but not a Pepsi and I have a plan in my head for maybe Snowflake hands instead of the Mercedes set. (I do also wonder what it would be like with Sword)


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Proco2020 said:


> Where did the black bezel come from and was it straight fit?
> 
> id like GMT but not a Pepsi and I have a plan in my head for maybe Snowflake hands instead of the Mercedes set. (I do also wonder what it would be like with Sword)


I believe it's a 16710 insert and required sanding.


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> A TC Pan-Am with black bezel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is actually pretty sweet.

(I would have done it without the date) 😂

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Proco2020 said:


> Where did the black bezel come from and was it straight fit?
> 
> id like GMT but not a Pepsi and I have a plan in my head for maybe Snowflake hands instead of the Mercedes set. (I do also wonder what it would be like with Sword)





rymnd said:


> I believe it's a 16710 insert and required sanding.


That is right it is a 16710's insert. But this one didn't require sending it was just spot on!
It was pretty cheap as well. PM me if interested and I will give you the seller's name

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## ginny027 (Apr 21, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> That is right it is a 16710's insert. But this one didn't require sending it was just spot on!
> It was pretty cheap as well. PM me if interested and I will give you the seller's name
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Are there rules against posting suppliers names? I'd like to know too. Hopefully it's wholesaleoutlet, I've a coke gmt insert on the way for my new GMT!


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yesterday I ordered snowflake hands for my explorer dial big crown V4 (the one pictured below). Should look good


----------



## ginny027 (Apr 21, 2014)

Im not sure why it wasn't posted before, but what I will say is that the wholesale outlet 990 eBay shop "_BLACK/RED BEZEL INSERT FOR ROLEX GMT I, II , 16700, 16710, 16718, 16758, 16760_" fits my V4 perfectly. Snap in, no glue necessary, meets crystal perfectly. I got the coke GMT and the red is a nice refined burgundy, exactly what I wanted.

Unfortunately there is a problem with my movement so I'll have to wait till its returned from Dr Will before I can post pictures! Anyone with info about what jubilee fits, hit me up


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ginny027 said:


> Im not sure why it wasn't posted before, but what I will say is that the wholesale outlet 990 eBay shop "_BLACK/RED BEZEL INSERT FOR ROLEX GMT I, II , 16700, 16710, 16718, 16758, 16760_" fits my V4 perfectly. Snap in, no glue necessary, meets crystal perfectly. I got the coke GMT and the red is a nice refined burgundy, exactly what I wanted.
> 
> Unfortunately there is a problem with my movement so I'll have to wait till its returned from Dr Will before I can post pictures! Anyone with info about what jubilee fits, hit me up


That is great news! Thanks for sharing.
The alpha jubilee works fine with V4 case.








This is a V4 case but wasn't focusing on the bracelet in this pic, but at least it will give you an idea.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

fmadrid said:


>


I'm liking this case more and more, especially paired with snowflakes hands.

But then when the black bay 36 finally comes out, I'll have two 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Started its life as a V4, got a custom dial and relumed hands

























Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

This guy showed up this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

TC pan-am with upgraded hands.
I really dig it now!








And sorry for the cappy lume shot, but it will give you an idea of what I mean with "upgraded"









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Today's "khaki" NATO on my big crown.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Another shot on the way in to work.


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

The bezel is actually very hard to turn these days. not sure what happened but it requires A LOT of force. shame because I use it a lot when I cook.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

mag8 said:


> View attachment 8527330
> 
> 
> The bezel is actually very hard to turn these days. not sure what happened but it requires A LOT of force. shame because I use it a lot when I cook.


Probably has some grime in it: after swimming in the ocean, my Orient freezes up, turns out it was dried salt. Yours could be sweat/dirt/skin cells, hand lotion, salt from sweat... I'd recommend, get a cotton ball or q-tip, apply a little rubbing alcohol and put it around the edge of the bezel while you give it some turns. So long as you keep the alcohol out of the crown and crystal gasket, it may loosen up the bezel.

Or, if you've water tested your watch, put it under some warm soapy water and give it a few twirls.


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Probably has some grime in it: after swimming in the ocean, my Orient freezes up, turns out it was dried salt. Yours could be sweat/dirt/skin cells, hand lotion, salt from sweat... I'd recommend, get a cotton ball or q-tip, apply a little rubbing alcohol and put it around the edge of the bezel while you give it some turns. So long as you keep the alcohol out of the crown and crystal gasket, it may loosen up the bezel.
> 
> Or, if you've water tested your watch, put it under some warm soapy water and give it a few twirls.


I was thinking of removing the bezel, as I also want to age the insert a bit.

Any suggestions how to do it and what to look out for? I have the blade tool, but not used it yet

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

mag8 said:


> I was thinking of removing the bezel, as I also want to age the insert a bit.
> 
> Any suggestions how to do it and what to look out for? I have the blade tool, but not used it yet
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I'll second your question because I have no idea but I would like to know.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> I'll second your question because I have no idea but I would like to know.





mag8 said:


> I was thinking of removing the bezel, as I also want to age the insert a bit.
> 
> Any suggestions how to do it and what to look out for? I have the blade tool, but not used it yet
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I did remove the bezel sometime ago from the V4 it is a simple assambly with snap on bezel and a retention wire underneath.
You just need to insert the blade under the bezel and push it off. Mine was very hard, so you have to take it easy and slowly, try to change the blade position more often.
I recommend removing the insert and not the bezel itself if you are after aging it.
Use a hair dryer briefly and use a paper cutter or any fine blade and try to remove the insert, it should come off easily when slightly heated.
Good luck

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

TC with gilt dial and proper hands on a jubilee! 

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

mag8 said:


> View attachment 8527330
> 
> 
> The bezel is actually very hard to turn these days. not sure what happened but it requires A LOT of force. shame because I use it a lot when I cook.


Beautiful watch. Aside from the bezel are you happy with the watch? Which movement does it have? Does it stutter? Is it accurate? I have my eye on it and would love to know your thoughts. Thank you. Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Elbakalao said:


> Beautiful watch. Aside from the bezel are you happy with the watch? Which movement does it have? Does it stutter? Is it accurate? I have my eye on it and would love to know your thoughts. Thank you. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch keeps great time, haven't measured it but it's pretty accurate. I never noticed it needs setting the time, but since I don't use it every day I still have to set it every 4-5 days.
No idea about the movement, it's the low beat.

Only complaint about it is the crystal. Without AR is a pain in the ass to photograph 

Of you are in EU gimme a shout, I'm thinking about selling it

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello people,

I received today the snowflake hands I had ordered for my DG2813 based TC Big Crown V4. I brought the watch + the new hands to a watch repair shop I had used before with excellent results. Bad luck today, while removing the seconds hand the repairman broke the tip of the hands axis (which is only 0,2mm thick to be fair).


The repairman has a stock of Miyota parts, which might help as the DG2813 is supposed to be a clone of a Miyota movement. If the parts he has do not fit, what are my options ? Can I order only the broken shaft or am I to buy a new movement (they are quite cheap) ? Are there any quick and dirty (and bordering the magical, I guess) ways to put back the seconds hand ?


I'll be sending William of Tiger Concept an email too.


This message is a duplicate of the one I posted about my shaft woes in the affordable section...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Panzer971 said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I received today the snowflake hands I had ordered for my DG2813 based TC Big Crown V4. I brought the watch + the new hands to a watch repair shop I had used before with excellent results. Bad luck today, while removing the seconds hand the repairman broke the tip of the hands axis (which is only 0,2mm thick to be fair).
> 
> ...


I think the best way is to order a new movement, the easiest! Just my 2 cents

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone know the dial opening diameter of the 1016 cases?

I know they take a 29mm dial, but is the opening 28 or less?


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

Looking through this thread makes me think I should keep my TC and not use it to part fund a Steinhart OV. hmmmm..


----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

Here's a mishmash of dive watches in a Tiger Concept V4 big crown mod. Used to be gilt bond style, but now sports a Raffles Time seamaster dial, snowflake hands, along with the original submariner bezel. DG2813 movement humming along and very accurate .


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

Folks,

Got my first Tiger concept with Snow flake hands with DGW movt in today, watch so far looks good and has a nice weight to it but the there considerable amount of bezel looseness, it can traverse back and forth without clicking, is this normal and expected with Tiger concept watches OR can be remedied as DIY ?

Thanks,


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

spirit.varun said:


> Folks,
> 
> Got my first Tiger concept with Snow flake hands with DGW movt in today, watch so far looks good and has a nice weight to it but the there considerable amount of bezel looseness, it can traverse back and forth without clicking, is this normal and expected with Tiger concept watches OR can be remedied as DIY ?
> 
> Thanks,


Latest TC case models have a clicking bezel. Previous one have a friction bezel. To remedy that, google "Tiger Concept" and "dental floss"


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

mag8 said:


> View attachment 8527330
> 
> 
> The bezel is actually very hard to turn these days. not sure what happened but it requires A LOT of force. shame because I use it a lot when I cook.


I had the same problem. The bezel insert rubs on the crystal. I removed the insert and sanded the inside edge on a drum sander. Now the bezel turns free. You will know if this is the problem as soon as you get the insert off. Once the insert is off just try to spin the bezel. It should spin easy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

The watch itself is really good except for few quality issues, like on mine the whole bezel can rock back and forth without clicks, one of the screw on the strap was stuck and wouldn't move. William has agreed on sending partial strap.
Lume is OK, glows for 5-10 mins after nice sun exposure 45 mins. 
But for overall price can't complaint, but these things could have been better overall OR was it just the one I got,.









Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Buellrider said:


>


did i miss a bracelet for this on williams site? hows the bezel action?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

No bracelet for the black sub from William, you may find one on eBay.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Thomas42London (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello,
Just received this Tiger-Concept Blue dial/bezel model 16800 (movement: DG2813).
I love it it!! And I just replaced the S/S bracelet with a royal blue rubber band - very sporty looks. The royal blue does match the dial colour nicely.
Delivered within a week from Honk Kong to London. Highly recommended!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Thomas42London said:


> Hello,
> Just received this Tiger-Concept Blue dial/bezel model 16800 (movement: DG2813).
> I love it it!! And I just replaced the S/S bracelet with a royal blue rubber band - very sporty looks. The royal blue does match the dial colour nicely.
> Delivered within a week from Honk Kong to London. Highly recommended!
> ...


looks great! question about the band - where did you get it? I have the same one on one of my Seiko mods, but it came with it and I've been looking for other colors. It's very comfortable.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas42London (Jun 21, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> looks great! question about the band - where did you get it? I have the same one on one of my Seiko mods, but it came with it and I've been looking for other colors. It's very comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Thank you!
I got the band from eBay quite simply (Military N.A.T.O., Leather items in Pierre de la Mare store on eBay!). Text search for "royal blue" to find that colour.
Hope it helps.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> did i miss a bracelet for this on williams site? hows the bezel action?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Sorry for the delay. No bracelet from William on the black V5. Comes with just one Zulu strap.

This is my first TC and I was pleasantly surprised by the bezel. I have read that previous versions weren't very good, so I wasn't expecting much. But, it turned out decent.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> Sorry for the delay. No bracelet from William on the black V5. Comes with just one Zulu strap.
> 
> This is my first TC and I was pleasantly surprised by the bezel. I have read that previous versions weren't very good, so I wasn't expecting much. But, it turned out decent.


I'm going to need the black and gold v5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

rbesass said:


> I'm going to need the black and gold v5.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 ?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

If you build it, they will come.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

rbesass said:


> I'm going to need the black and gold v5.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you gonna start swapping parts back and forth between the two?! Thach-style?!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I'm going to need the black and gold v5.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^^

Me too.

Now if William could just figure out how to do a true gilt dial like the Kingston, the world would beat a path to his door.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> ^^^
> 
> Me too.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

V5 TC 5508 big crown. DG movement new addition! I ordered the watch head and Hezzo Bund from strapcode based on a video I saw online and wanted the bund and was the perfect excuse to buy the TC lol. This is the no logo version. What surprised me was the screw down crown. I was so expecting a pull out one! The bezel is TIGHT but I don't normally turn it anyways. The build is better than the pics relay. The case is decent and for the price you do get a lot of watch for it IMO.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

V5 TC GMT with a modded insert.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rtl (Feb 22, 2010)

Just received my V5 5508, my bezel is incredibly loose. It clicks all the way around just fine, but it almost plays in between each second marker by moving it with my fingers. Anyone else's bezels have a lot of play? I'd say more than my V4..


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

rtl said:


> Just received my V5 5508, my bezel is incredibly loose. It clicks all the way around just fine, but it almost plays in between each second marker by moving it with my fingers. Anyone else's bezels have a lot of play? I'd say more than my V4..


Sorry man but my bezel is not loose at all. I have to say its a bit too tight. Tighter than most of my divers.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtl (Feb 22, 2010)

Has anyone ever gotten a watch replaced by Will?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

rtl said:


> Just received my V5 5508, my bezel is incredibly loose. It clicks all the way around just fine, but it almost plays in between each second marker by moving it with my fingers. Anyone else's bezels have a lot of play? I'd say more than my V4..


That is strange. My V5 is much tighter than my V4 and almost no play!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> V5 TC GMT with a modded insert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say, this is GORGEOUS !


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

What strap is that? Size? Looks amazing!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Panzer971 said:


> I say, this is GORGEOUS !


Thank you! It is a nice little watch for sure

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

parsig9 said:


> What strap is that? Size? Looks amazing!


This is a Chesley nato strap from cincystrapsworks. 20mm one

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

rtl said:


> Just received my V5 5508, my bezel is incredibly loose. It clicks all the way around just fine, but it almost plays in between each second marker by moving it with my fingers. Anyone else's bezels have a lot of play? I'd say more than my V4..


I'd contact William, perhaps make a quick video if you can. Sounds out of spec to me, he may be willing to replace it.


----------



## rtl (Feb 22, 2010)

Aitch said:


> I'd contact William, perhaps make a quick video if you can. Sounds out of spec to me, he may be willing to replace it.


Exchanged a few emails with Will and he is already making a new one!

Stand up guy, I mean my expectations were realistic I'd say but he is going above and beyond to make sure I am satisfied.

He's even letting me send the watch to a friend in Cali so I don't have to send it to China.

Don't be afraid to ask Will for anything!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

William is a great guy

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

rtl said:


> Exchanged a few emails with Will and he is already making a new one!
> 
> Stand up guy, I mean my expectations were realistic I'd say but he is going above and beyond to make sure I am satisfied.
> 
> ...


That's great CS. Can't wait to get mine in, hopefully typhoon Nida didn't delay my order.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

V5 with Miyota 9015


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

redzebra said:


> V5 with Miyota 9015
> 
> View attachment 8942658
> 
> ...


Nice choice of hands and dial! How's the bezel action?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Nice choice of hands and dial! How's the bezel action?


Thank you. The bezel on this one turns not too loose and not too tight...just right with a nice click to it.


----------



## rtl (Feb 22, 2010)

redzebra said:


> Thank you. The bezel on this one turns not too loose and not too tight...just right with a nice click to it.


Rub it in some more why don't ya! 

Edit*

I don't think you guys really need to worry about loose bezel actions, William did say that my first watch was the first V5 to report an issue with the bezel.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Just in today. My first TC. I got it with three different NATOs.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Not my watch, but I did build it. So I'm showing it off for you gents. Blackout v5 case, gold hands, and a gilt relief dial. Boom! Enjoy it, Imitrex.









Needed a little direct light. 

















Blue lume!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Not my watch, but I did build it. So I'm showing it off for you gents. Blackout v5 case, gold hands, and a gilt relief dial. Boom! Enjoy it, Imitrex.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sharp! Well done! 👏

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

jelliottz said:


> Not my watch, but I did build it. So I'm showing it off for you gents. Blackout v5 case, gold hands, and a gilt relief dial. Boom! Enjoy it, Imitrex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

5508 via big Crown, not a fan of the nato strap (guessing 20mm) so hopefully find an alternative 









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

DaveG46 said:


> 5508 via big Crown, not a fan of the nato strap (guessing 20mm) so hopefully find an alternative
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually think it looks really cool on that NATO.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I am so impressed with the first one that I just ordered my second TC watch. Snowflake hands, dark red bezel, flat-black face ... basically the Tudor Black Bay homage. 5508 V5

I ordered the watch only, because I have a couple of NATO straps already on which I think it will be quite attractive.


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

Alden, maybe it's cos I've not had a nato before, eventually found another strap (didn't think it'd be so difficult). So shall see what that's like. Do wish the dial was a little bigger but really like the look been looking for snowflake hands pvd for ages. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

DaveG46 said:


> Alden, maybe it's cos I've not had a nato before, eventually found another strap (didn't think it'd be so difficult). So shall see what that's like. Do wish the dial was a little bigger but really like the look been looking for snowflake hands pvd for ages.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


It's a such a good looking watch I'm sure it will look just as good on any strap you like.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Does anyone have a TC5513 and if so what's the bezel turn like? Click or need the dental floss trick. Also anyone have one with snowflake hands?

Same question really about GMT, anyone put snowflake hands on it yet? (Still want a Black or Blue bezel not a Pepsi)


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

DaveG46 said:


> 5508 via big Crown, not a fan of the nato strap (guessing 20mm) so hopefully find an alternative
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that very strap so obviously like it but I don't think it works with the red triangle on the bezel. Now if the orange strip was red...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Mine came in this week, need to find a proper bracelet with curved end links:


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 9020305


Wow, is that V4 case? Where did you get the dial and hands from? I want one.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

GMT today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> GMT today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know why you guys have to do this to me. I really need a white faced GMT now.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Wow, is that V4 case? Where did you get the dial and hands from? I want one.


Is it the TC non-logo dial, with gold pencil hands?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Alden said:


> I don't know why you guys have to do this to me. I really need a white faced GMT now.


Go for it 😁 happy to be the enablers

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Wow, is that V4 case? Where did you get the dial and hands from? I want one.


This is a V5 TC off the shelf ready to wear&#8230; check it out on the website. 
It has a miyota 9015 engine and the only thing I changed when I ordered it was to ask William to switch the insert for me since I didn't want a 15 minute one for a change. Get one you will like it.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Is it the TC non-logo dial, with gold pencil hands?


Yup that's it.. See my other reply above

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

redzebra said:


> Yup that's it.. See my other reply above
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Nice. AR sapphire or mineral crystal?

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Nice. AR sapphire or mineral crystal?
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


V5 has mineral crystal with AR, while V4 has sapphire crystal with no AR.
Personally I prefer the V5, it has a much better looking crystal

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> V5 has mineral crystal with AR, while V4 has sapphire crystal with no AR.
> Personally I prefer the V5, it has a much better looking crystal
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


You think it looks better because of the AR or is the dome a different shape? Supposedly mine is a V5, but has a non-AR domed sapphire crystal on it, at least this is what William told me.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

studiompd said:


> You think it looks better because of the AR or is the dome a different shape? Supposedly mine is a V5, but has a non-AR domed sapphire crystal on it, at least this is what William told me.


That's strange, at least this is what he has published on his fb page.
I like it mainly because of the AR, but they are almost identical other than this

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Is it the TC non-logo dial, with gold pencil hands?


Yup, it seems like that to me. 



redzebra said:


> This is a V5 TC off the shelf ready to wear&#8230; check it out on the website.
> It has a miyota 9015 engine and the only thing I changed when I ordered it was to ask William to switch the insert for me since I didn't want a 15 minute one for a change. Get one you will like it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Love your 6204 homage. Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Any DIY recommendations to waterproof these cases? It would be nice to not have to take off for a shower or while doing dishes.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't have any recommendations, but at some point I plan to pull the movement, dial and crown. Button it back up and throw it in some water. I am not sure if it will work, but my theory is that if it isn't WR, then the crystal will cloud up with condensation or there will be 1/8 inch of water in it. If it is WR, then it should be dry. 

I am am not even going to worry about the depth and pressure, etc. If it can handle being submerged in a foot of water for a few hours and remain dry inside, then I will be happy.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

That may just work. I don't need pressure testing either, just stubble fund into the pool and shower.

I can't remember where I read, it could have been this thread, but some have opened up the caseback to find the seal not fitted correctly. They just seated the seal correctly and greased it up and it was good. The only other part that could take on water would be the crown, again might be just a matter of checking seals, not sure how easy either are.

Quick question, hit do I open the caseback since it only has a coin-edge? Rubber ball?

Evening pic:









Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

So, William has super human strength because I couldn't open my caseback with my normal method using a ball. I ended up wrapping the ball in duct tape and gave it everything I had. It finally opened and my gasket was good.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> So, William has super human strength because I couldn't open my caseback with my normal method using a ball. I ended up wrapping the ball in duct tape and gave it everything I had. It finally opened and my gasket was good.


Good call, duct tape ball trick would've been my second quess. How'd the seals look?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Everything looked good on the caseback, the crown is the weak point.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My understanding that the newer cases are 100 m WR tested. William doesn't want to take the risk and still advertise those as non water resistant.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> Everything looked good on the caseback, the crown is the weak point.


How so? Any easy fix?



the_watchier said:


> My understanding that the newer cases are 100 m WR tested. William doesn't want to take the risk and still advertise those as non water resistant.
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


If this is the case, we're all worrying for naught. Still probably good practice to check over seals on our own. Want to know more about the crown issue though.

On another note regarding dials. William didn't have any spare AR coated crystals, but he said the diameter is 30.52mm, anyone know where I can source one with an AR coating, domed? Could even do flat if I had to.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

studiompd said:


> How so? Any easy fix?
> 
> If this is the case, we're all worrying for naught. Still probably good practice to check over seals on our own. Want to know more about the crown issue though.


I should clarify, I am not saying there IS an issue with the crown. I am saying that due to the fact that I cannot see any visible crown tube gaskets, it MAY be the weak point in the WR. On the other hand, it may very well pass all tests and then nothing to worry about.


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

Rookie mistake new straps turned (20mm)up and its too big guessing 18 would've be better 😯

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

DaveG46 said:


> Rookie mistake new straps turned (20mm)up and its too big guessing 18 would've be better 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Which case did you get? The v5 sub case has 20mm lugs.


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

studiompd said:


> Which case did you get? The v5 sub case has 20mm lugs.


It's the 5508 the 20mm is definitely too tight though

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

DaveG46 said:


> It's the 5508 the 20mm is definitely too tight though
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Hmm, weird. I have the same case and have tried several 20mm natos and a 20mm bracelet. If you have calipers or a ruler try measuring the lugs, you might have a defective case. From what I've read and my own experience William offers good customer service.


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

studiompd said:


> Hmm, weird. I have the same case and have tried several 20mm natos and a 20mm bracelet. If you have calipers or a ruler try measuring the lugs, you might have a defective case. From what I've read and my own experience William offers good customer service.


Looks like lugs are 20mm guess the straps a little wide hits the case as well. Shall try somewhere else

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

DaveG46 said:


> Looks like lugs are 20mm guess the straps a little wide hits the case as well. Shall try somewhere else
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I've squeezed 22mm natos (fabric and leather) and rubber straps into 20mm lugged watches. The rubber strap I eventually notched to make a better fit. What type/material is the strap? You could try cutting away some material.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> My understanding that the newer cases are 100 m WR tested. William doesn't want to take the risk and still advertise those as non water resistant.
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


If this is true, then Tiger Concept just became much more interesting to me. According to the Facebook page (screenshot below), however, the factory said 3 ATM tested, which is only 30 metres, no? That is better than nothing and equivalent to most Seiko 5s, but nowhere near what I would want for a watch at this price point.

I'm curious; what is your source for 100 m water resistance?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

CMcG said:


> If this is true, then Tiger Concept just became much more interesting to me. According to the Facebook page (screenshot below), however, the factory said 3 ATM tested, which is only 30 metres, no? That is better than nothing and equivalent to most Seiko 5s, but nowhere near what I would want for a watch at this price point.
> 
> I'm curious; what is your source for 100 m water resistance?
> 
> View attachment 9086018


I'm not sure now, I though I saw it on FB, probably on a comment by William somewhere. But I can't find it now, so probably I was mistake. Apologies if I mislead you

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> I'm not sure now, I though I saw it on FB, probably on a comment by William somewhere. But I can't find it now, so probably I was mistake. Apologies if I mislead you
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Darn it! Maybe V6 will finally get guaranteed water resistance... o|


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

CMcG said:


> Darn it! Maybe V6 will finally get guaranteed water resistance... o|


Don't hold your breath.
It's a business decision rather than a manufacturing thing.
If you're going to guarantee WR, you'd have to incorporate more stringent testing of the product. 
Make sure everything's assembled properly and what not.
I don't think William wants to bother with the increased work.
FWIW, lots of people had theirs independently tested with good results. Some not so good.
I do think the consensus is that the casing and materials are all capable of good WR.


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> Don't hold your breath.
> It's a business decision rather than a manufacturing thing.
> If you're going to guarantee WR, you'd have to incorporate more stringent testing of the product.
> Make sure everything's assembled properly and what not.
> ...


I am abundantly aware of William's rationalization for not guaranteeing water resistance, and so I'm definitely not holding my breath!

As much as he can't be bothered to do the extra work it would take to test and QC his product, I can't be bothered to have it done independently either. Although many people have reported good water resistance upon testing, A) they had to pay for it (unless they have the equipment) and B) there is a chance that something would need to be fixed or replaced in order to get decent water resistance.

Part of my problem is that the Tiger Concept I like most is a 3-6-9 sub. It would bother me to have a diving-style watch with sketchy water resistance. Everyone has their watch tics.

And so I wait. Maybe someday I'll bite the bullet, get one, and test/fix the water proofing. I like Tiger Concept watches, but there's no rush for me. Unless William changes his mind first!

For what it's worth, I'm not trying to discourage anyone from buying a Tiger Concept or make anyone feel bad who already has.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Black v5 case with custom dial. The b5 case has way better bezel action.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Funny all this talk about wr since I coincidetnally tested mine today, no leaks, but ymmv. I can finally not worry about getting it wet washing dishes or taking it off for the shower!


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

A natural part of the Tiger Concepts conversation has always been water resistance. As it should be, I suppose. I for one would risk the dunk! A diver with sketchy WR? Maybe. But they're all sketch depending on your confidence in them. I have a few Seikos that have better printed WR but the lack of a screwdown crown will keep it dry at all times for me! I'd rather risk the TC! I checked the seals and gasket placement. The crystal is seated correctly and the crown screwed down tight. The back is on properly. I'm good to go. I'm never taking down below 12 feet so I think I'm good. If I ever needed to use it deeper then I think I'd be stoked enough to get a proper diver for that work! Actually, I have the Kiger. That ought to make it! As for pool duty, I'm personally confident the Tiger will strut it's stuff just fine!!







My name is justadad, and I may overtrust my watch!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

This one just in today. I have one more from William, a 3-6-9 diver style; walked through pouring rain wearing it a few days ago. No leaks.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Changed to leather shoes.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

justadad said:


> I for one would risk the dunk!


Believe me, I didn't throw caution to the wind and hope for the best when I let it swim. I followed the advice of someone with years more watch experience so that if it did have a leak, it wouldnt (rather shouldn't) take in water.



Alden said:


> Changed to leather shoes.


Still looking for a good pair of leather shoes for mine:


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Are you thinking brown or black leather? I would try it on a dark chocolate brown, myself.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Alden said:


> Are you thinking brown or black leather? I would try it on a dark chocolate brown, myself.


I'm more into darker brown stained leathers than black. I have my eyes on some at amazon, but I do have a light brown one that I forgot about that came with my kiger so may try that on.


----------



## rtl (Feb 22, 2010)

Got my replacement watch from Will a week ago, needless to say I am very happy with his customer service and his V5!


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

@rtl

I got my 5508 Big Crown V5 yesterday...but mine loses 50 Sek. a day :-(


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

MrOllium said:


> @rtl
> 
> I got my 5508 Big Crown V5 yesterday...but mine loses 50 Sek. a day :-(
> 
> ...


Hello 
Could you please provide more info on where to get both straps shown in your post. I particularly like the two-tone light brown one.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

redzebra said:


> Hello
> Could you please provide more info on where to get both straps shown in your post. I particularly like the two-tone light brown one.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


The brown one is a normal "braided" from Miro

The leather nato is a "Stars & Stripes" from Sofie


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I think mine gains a few seconds every day too but I'm not that concerned with accuracy.


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

Now regulated it's running around Zero in 24h on the wrist :-D


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Instagram: time_obsessed


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

MrOllium said:


> Now regulated it's running around Zero in 24h on the wrist :-D
> 
> View attachment 9198410


Nice pic and nice timing. You regulate it yourself?


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

studiompd said:


> Nice pic and nice timing. You regulate it yourself?


Thanks, yes ... I'm using Watch Tuner Timegrapher for iOS.
Yesterday it's +2 Sek. and today it's zero. I hope it stays like this.

btw...that's a picture of the DG2813 in my Big Crown Tiger.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

MrOllium said:


> Thanks, yes ... I'm using Watch Tuner Timegrapher for iOS.
> Yesterday it's +2 Sek. and today it's zero. I hope it stays like this.
> 
> btw...that's a picture of the DG2813 in my Big Crown Tiger.
> ...


That's impressive! I may try to regulate mine (9015, +4sec/day), any tips?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

GMT today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Mechayoshi (Jun 8, 2016)

studiompd said:


> That's impressive! I may try to regulate mine (9015, +4sec/day), any tips?


Isnt that pretty good though?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Super good! But if you read Mr olliums post his was+ 2 and he still wanted better. It's the wis in us

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Mechayoshi said:


> Isnt that pretty good though?





studiompd said:


> Super good! But if you read Mr olliums post his was+ 2 and he still wanted better. It's the wis in us
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


I don't even know who's toes I'm about to step on, but if you were here I'd say the same thing........

I can't understand (and I've really tried but no one seems to have a valid logical reason) why anyone would need a watch to be more accurate than +/- 1min/day! And that's generous of me! I really think 4 min either way would be just fine for most average tasks. The idea of high accuracy, ultra accurate, and the like should really be brought down about 10 notches! High accuracy should indicate any watch +/-20sec/day! From that point on everything else should be labeled stupidly accurate, ridiculously accurate, and ludicrously accurate!! I would argue that people who are that interested in that sort of accuracy need a new hobby! Actually I would argue that they are in a completely different hobby and I wish they'd stop dragging theirs into mine!








Then again, I'm in a bit of a mood today!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

The high accuracy guys probably wash their hands 50 times a day, with hot soapy water, and go through ten hand towels a day, and take meds to try and control all that. 

Imagine the laundry they must have to do every few days.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

justadad said:


> Then again, I'm in a bit of a mood today!


Yes, you do seem a bit scratchy. To each their own and all of that.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Tiger-Concept is beautifuls watches but why not water-resistant ?
Purely decorative words 200m ??????? :-(
It's serious ?????????????????


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

starman69 said:


> Tiger-Concept is beautifuls watches but why not water-resistant ?
> Purely decorative words 200m ??????? :-(
> It's serious ?????????????????


Someone will be along in a moment to answer this but your question has been well discussed in this very thread.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

They are water resistant for normal use, not for swimming or diving. You would have to pay more for that.


----------



## david78 (Jun 26, 2011)

whitemb said:


> View attachment 9371586


Crystal source and specs please?


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Does anybody here have one of these DS watches? He has them on sale right now.

He doesn't give the measurements. Are they the same size as the big Rolex Deep Sea Dweller?

http://www.tiger-concept.com/ds-watch.html

https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...=adk&hsimp=yhs-adk_sbnt&type=appfocus29_pa_cr


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Alden said:


> Does anybody here have one of these DS watches? He has them on sale right now.
> 
> He doesn't give the measurements. Are they the same size as the big Rolex Deep Sea Dweller?
> 
> ...


I think it is 42mm big, but not sure.
Watchitallabout had a review for this one sometime ago. Check it out
https://www.watchitallabout.com/tiger-concept-dssd-homage-watch-review/

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> I think it is 42mm big, but not sure.
> Watchitallabout had a review for this one sometime ago. Check it out
> https://www.watchitallabout.com/tiger-concept-dssd-homage-watch-review/
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


43mm, according to the reviewer, and yes, this is what I was looking for. I just ordered one of the dark green ones on sale.

Thanks for that!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Curved endlinks + rubber hack job fitment =


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Not a TC case, but has a TC heart 😃









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

david78 said:


> Crystal source and specs please?


Sorry for the delay. 30.6 stella hi dome: Stella WEC Hi-Dome Watch Crystal


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

whitemb said:


> Sorry for the delay. 30.6 stella hi dome: Stella WEC Hi-Dome Watch Crystal


Looks great! Did you install yourself? How was getting the bezel off?


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

VW!...MkV orMkVI?


studiompd said:


> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

fmadrid said:


>


5513 homage?

Which one from Wil's watches is this?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

mag8 said:


> 5513 homage?
> 
> Which one from Wil's watches is this?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hi, yes it is a 5513 style case. By default, ordering from the website will give you gilt dial and gold hands. I emailed Wil to give me a dial with white prints instead, and silver hands. I then coffee stained and baked the dial by about 100 degrees for about 20-25 min. Hands are purely coffee stained with no baking. Did this to make it look vintage and aged.

Here's the link to his 5513 style page:

http://tiger-concept.com/5513-watch.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Looks great! Did you install yourself? How was getting the bezel off?


Didn't remove the bezel - just undscrewed the back, removed the movement, tapped out the crystal and popped in the plastic.


----------



## HoosierTrooper (May 17, 2015)

My first Tiger Concept arrived yesterday, a V5 5508. I am really liking it so far!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

That's a handsome watch. The bracelet looks great on it too.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

pmarte said:


> VW!...MkV orMkVI?


Not my VW (the gf's) and the extent of my Golf knowledge is limited. I know its not a GTI, and I know its not Diesel. How would I tell the dif btw MKV or VI?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

HoosierTrooper said:


> My first Tiger Concept arrived yesterday, a V5 5508. I am really liking it so far!


 Quality, nice pickup!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

whitemb said:


> Didn't remove the bezel - just undscrewed the back, removed the movement, tapped out the crystal and popped in the plastic.


Good to know, thanks. Was planning on putting a domed AR crystal in, but the stock non-AR sapphire on mine is so darn clear with almost zero distortion at angles that I'm having second thoughts...


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm getting my first TC with a ss bracelet today. 

Can anyone tell me what kind of pins I can expect to see when I go to resize it?


----------



## HoosierTrooper (May 17, 2015)

Alden said:


> I'm getting my first TC with a ss bracelet today.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what kind of pins I can expect to see when I go to resize it?


Mine is the screw type.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

studiompd said:


> ... the stock non-AR sapphire on mine is so darn clear with almost zero distortion at angles that I'm having second thoughts...


That's exactly why I replaced mine. But I certainly kept the sapphire in case I get tired of the plasti-stortion.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Yup, screw pins. Resized in three minutes.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Switched dials on this Tiger from a mat finish to this one with a little more gilt. The dial I received had 4 feet, but only one of them matched the 9015 movement, so ended up with a combo of one foot and double stick material.










While it was open, took this with my phone and ran it through a filter...a bit of industrial design abstract art to my eye...


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I had some problems with the clasp on the bracelet this one came with. So, I put it on this light tan strap I have. What do you think?


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Alden said:


> I had some problems with the clasp on the bracelet this one came with. So, I put it on this light tan strap I have. What do you think?


*OK, so no comments, positive or negative, no likes, nothing! Hello!!! Is this thing on? (THUMP THUMP THUMP)

If you hate it, tell me what color and type strap you would like to see with this watch. 
*


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

Alden said:


> I had some problems with the clasp on the bracelet this one came with. So, I put it on this light tan strap I have. What do you think?


Always a subjective thing, but you asked. I think that strap is too light for the white dial. Try a dark brown. Search e-bay under watch straps with the key word "tobacco" or "chocolate". I found a genuine crocodile in chocolate brown for $25.00 recently and it's beautiful. I have a feeling it would look even better on your Tiger. Here's a pic of it on my son's Kiger. Something like this Hirsch would also look good.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Alden said:


> *OK, so no comments, positive or negative, no likes, nothing! Hello!!! Is this thing on? (THUMP THUMP THUMP)
> 
> If you hate it, tell me what color and type strap you would like to see with this watch.
> *


I'd say either do the dark brown or go dark vintage or even suede.

I'd slap a perlon on it though.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> I'd say either do the dark brown or go dark vintage or even suede.
> 
> I'd slap a person on it though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


He only asked for an opinion, now you want to slap a person....


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Brettg said:


> He only asked for an opinion, now you want to slap a person....


Perlon dang autocorrect lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

This looks hot! Diggin the light beige!


Alden said:


> I had some problems with the clasp on the bracelet this one came with. So, I put it on this light tan strap I have. What do you think?


Yes. I want to slap more than one. Some of them in the good way!!


Brettg said:


> He only asked for an opinion, now you want to slap a person....


Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Alden said:


> *OK, so no comments, positive or negative, no likes, nothing! Hello!!! Is this thing on? (THUMP THUMP THUMP)
> 
> If you hate it, tell me what color and type strap you would like to see with this watch.
> *


LOL. I actually love it, well done.
About the clasp, I would have contacted William he will probably send you another one. Just email him, you will not lose anything

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I did contact William and he is sending me a new clasp assembly. In the meantime, I have a gray perlon strap on the way. Thanks!


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Alden said:


> *OK, so no comments, positive or negative, no likes, nothing! Hello!!! Is this thing on? (THUMP THUMP THUMP)
> 
> If you hate it, tell me what color and type strap you would like to see with this watch.
> *


Well, it's LEATHER. Nothing more need be said.


----------



## HoosierTrooper (May 17, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Well, it's LEATHER. Nothing more need be said.


What he said.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Have a great weekend guys!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Well, it's LEATHER. Nothing more need be said.


Please keep your SALAD in the proper thread.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Have a great weekend guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well done. Crystal/source?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

whitemb said:


> Very well done. Crystal/source?


It is the original crystal that came with the chronomat case. 
This is a hybrid built 😁

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> It is the original crystal that came with the chronomat case.
> This is a hybrid built 
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Well ... crap. Still, you've built a cool watch!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

The case is Tiger Concept.

























Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Please keep your SALAD in the proper thread.


NO, no...must spread the word.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> The case is Tiger Concept.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my plan with my tiger too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

This just came in today. It's the DS diver, 44mm wide and 15mm thick.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't see the 16800 Tiger much. Anyone here had experience with one? 

Im thinking of a mod with the 16800 so would love to see some photos of them in the wild. . .


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

G4_Chrono said:


> I don't see the 16800 Tiger much. Anyone here had experience with one?
> 
> Im thinking of a mod with the 16800 so would love to see some photos of them in the wild. . .


Here's a 16800 case, with a domed acrylic 


















It's ok. It was the size I wanted with lug holes and at the time i wanted the crown guards. If i could start over I would've probably gotten the big crown case, but with the smaller crown. The bezel action on this case is pretty meh.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

^^^
Thanks, that looks really nice. I remember your mod now.

Yes - its the drilled lugs that appeals + actually a little bit chunkier than the 5513 although it is a shame Tiger's 5513 case doesn't have drilled lugs.

I would like to put a dome in the 16800 case - either acrylic or even sapphire. It depends if I could find a ceramic bezel insert to fit.

This seller claims a ceramic insert will fit the 16800:

BLACK CERAMIC BEZEL INSERT FOR LADIES ROLEX SUBMARINER 16610, 16800, 16803 UK


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

G4_Chrono said:


> ^^^
> Thanks, that looks really nice. I remember your mod now.
> 
> Yes - its the drilled lugs that appeals + actually a little bit chunkier than the 5513 although it is a shame Tiger's 5513 case doesn't have drilled lugs.
> ...


I was never able to find a domed sapphire in the right size, but I've went from domed mineral to this acrylic high dome ( had to remove the crystal gasket )

I can measure the inner/outer diameter of the bezel insert and the original flat crystal and report back this evening.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

sennaster said:


> I was never able to find a domed sapphire in the right size, but I've went from domed mineral to this acrylic high dome ( had to remove crusts gasket )
> 
> I can measure the inner/outer diameter of the bezel insert and the original flat crystal and report back this evening.


Thanks. That will really help.

Re the sapphire, LifeTrekker has just fitted a crystal times sapphire in an invicta 8926: (maybe a bit smaller though)

The Brotherhood of Submariner Homages (a/k/a BSHT) (Part 18) - Page 21


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

G4_Chrono said:


> Thanks. That will really help.
> 
> Re the sapphire, LifeTrekker has just fitted a crystal times sapphire in an invicta 8926: (maybe a bit smaller though)
> 
> The Brotherhood of Submariner Homages (a/k/a BSHT) (Part 18) - Page 21


They aren't the same size as the invicta cases


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

G4_Chrono said:


> Thanks. That will really help.
> 
> Re the sapphire, LifeTrekker has just fitted a crystal times sapphire in an invicta 8926: (maybe a bit smaller though)
> 
> The Brotherhood of Submariner Homages (a/k/a BSHT) (Part 18) - Page 21


Mineral or sapphire glass is 30.5 x 2mm

I'm using a 31.3mm PHD ( plastic high dome ) without the original gasket

Original bezel insert is ~30.58 inner, ~37.45 outer

The gmt one I have ( which fits really well ) is listed for a 16710 at "Size Outside diameter: 37.4 mm / Inside diameter: 30.7 mm"


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## always_intime (Oct 11, 2016)

Does anyone own both the Tiger Concept 5508 V5 and the Tisell Sub? How do they compare qualitywise, eg bezel, lume, glass, bracelet? What about dimensions, is the 5508 V5 smaller in diameter, and thinner? I own the Tisell Sub No Date, and I'm interested in the Tudor look, therefore looking into the 5508 V5. As they pretty much cost the same I am hoping for a similar quality, but from the many comments I've read I'm afraid that the 5508 V5 might be of less quality.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Buellrider said:


>


Sigh.

So dreamy!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

justadad said:


> Sigh.
> 
> So dreamy!


+1


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> +1


+2 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

justadad said:


> Sigh.
> 
> So dreamy!


Not a TC, but that one reminds me of this one.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

V5 GMT









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> V5 GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you change out the bezel insert?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Alden said:


> Did you change out the bezel insert?


Yes I did, I didn't like the original one colors.
I also changed the hands for better lume match with the dial

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I really like it with that black bezel. I guess you got it from William?


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Crappy shot of my BB36 homage that I had built before the Tudor 

Photo won't post 

photos of the BSHT dials look awesome.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Alden said:


> I really like it with that black bezel. I guess you got it from William?


Frankly I didn't ask William, I got it from the bay, and it was spot on

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Frankly I didn't ask William, I got it from the bay, and it was spot on
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I did. He doesn't have any. So do you remember the Ebay vendor's name? Did you just measure the diameter and find it that way?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Alden said:


> I did. He doesn't have any. So do you remember the Ebay vendor's name? Did you just measure the diameter and find it that way?


Pm sent

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

A question re the Tiger 'case only' option:

I have a spare DG movement, if I order the case only I believe it comes with dial and hands - but will I need anything else?
(movement holder, tabs and screws, stem)?

Thanks &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

G4_Chrono said:


> A question re the Tiger 'case only' option:
> 
> I have a spare DG movement, if I order the case only I believe it comes with dial and hands - but will I need anything else?
> (movement holder, tabs and screws, stem)?
> ...


Ask William to include dg movement ring, screws, and tabs. He will include them if you ask.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Wearing this one again today.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Ask William to include dg movement ring, screws, and tabs. He will include them if you ask.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Great. Ordered a 5513 case. Im getting the lugs drilled and trying my hand at enhancing the 'chamfers'. .


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## 2bad (May 10, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> The case is Tiger Concept.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! What is the specs for this build? How much cost to do this?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

G4_Chrono said:


> Great. Ordered a 5513 case. Im getting the lugs drilled and trying my hand at enhancing the 'chamfers'. .


Could you please provide more info about getting the lugs drilled...doing it yourself? how?....sending the case somewhere to have it done? where?


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

redzebra said:


> Could you please provide more info about getting the lugs drilled...doing it yourself? how?....sending the case somewhere to have it done? where?


It will be my first time . . I'm sending it to a guy here in the UK. . If it works out well I will be sharing the details.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## jeffers0n (Sep 8, 2016)

Buellrider said:


>


That's a great watch


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks, my wife sure likes it. The only time I have seen it since I finished it has been on her wrist.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

someone here had a 36 or 38mm explorer case with snowflake hands...basically a cheap version of the 36mm black bay

Can someone post as many pictures as possible of it? I love my tiger big crown but i'd like it to be smaller (I have small wrists), and while I love the black bay 36, I don't have the budget...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

mag8 said:


> someone here had a 36 or 38mm explorer case with snowflake hands...basically a cheap version of the 36mm black bay
> 
> Can someone post as many pictures as possible of it? I love my tiger big crown but i'd like it to be smaller (I have small wrists), and while I love the black bay 36, I don't have the budget...


Did it have a BSH dial? Might've been buellrider, he'll prob chime in when he sees this. Small wrist here too and I can't wait to see the bb36s hit the used market and drop in price . Better yet, the Ranger homaged in a smaller case.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Old pic


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

mag8 said:


> someone here had a 36 or 38mm explorer case with snowflake hands...basically a cheap version of the 36mm black bay
> 
> Can someone post as many pictures as possible of it? I love my tiger big crown but i'd like it to be smaller (I have small wrists), and while I love the black bay 36, I don't have the budget...


I have it with the TC with the TC dial. No applied markers.

I'll see if I can post photos over the weekend. I'm no photographer.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

mag8 said:


> someone here had a 36 or 38mm explorer case with snowflake hands...basically a cheap version of the 36mm black bay
> 
> Can someone post as many pictures as possible of it? I love my tiger big crown but i'd like it to be smaller (I have small wrists), and while I love the black bay 36, I don't have the budget...


I assume you are talking about this?


----------



## easyhk (Nov 5, 2016)

Do some practices with my Tiger Newman lol


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Buellrider said:


>


Good looking piece. Where is that dial from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Buellrider said:


> I assume you are talking about this?


Gorgeous

Can i buy the dial from Tiger direcly?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

The dial in Buellrider's watch is one of a run the members of the BSH thread had made. If you want one, post there and someone who has extras to sell will likely get in touch with you. The date dials are set up for Seiko movements


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Simeone was posting these some time ago, the Matt dial is stunning

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

The above is my watch. I wanted the Tudor style dial and snowflake hands before I knew Tudor were bringing out theirs. I have to say BSHT dial with applied indices looks mega and wish I had that dial and knew how to customise watches, it would be on any of my watches.


On a different subject do you think William would build a snowflake GMT? I'm still waiting for a non-Pepsi bezel but when/if he produces one I'd love a snowflake GMT, preferably Blueberry.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Proco2020 said:


> The above is my watch. I wanted the Tudor style dial and snowflake hands before I knew Tudor were bringing out theirs. I have to say BSHT dial with applied indices looks mega and wish I had that dial and knew how to customise watches, it would be on any of my watches.
> 
> On a different subject do you think William would build a snowflake GMT? I'm still waiting for a non-Pepsi bezel but when/if he produces one I'd love a snowflake GMT, preferably Blueberry.


William will build for you anything you think of with the parts he has available. And yes he can build a snowflake GMT for sure, just email him

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## elnoelio (Apr 19, 2014)

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

mag8 said:


> Gorgeous
> 
> Can i buy the dial from Tiger direcly?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Like jzoo said, they were a special run.

Here is another TC with a BSHT dial.


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

fmadrid said:


>


Every time I see this, I have to remind myself I don't need another submariner...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> Like jzoo said, they were a special run.
> 
> Here is another TC with a BSHT dial.


greatshot!


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

William is now taking the Black Bay 36 idea to new levels:


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Elbakalao said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wowowow I love this shot!

One of mine, different watch...


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Alden said:


> Wowowow I love this shot!
> 
> One of mine, different watch...


Thank you! I love these watches. William is the man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Received this one a few days ago and decided to put it on a white strap to match the white markers.
This is my forth Tiger and it is a replacement for a lager blue/white snowflake Ararmar with a date.

I like the smaller size, no-date feature and the blue color. 
I wonder if replacing the crystal with one that has blue AR would enhance the dial color. What do you guys think about doing that?

My disappointment is with the bezel which has a lot of play.
Wrote William to see what he proposes as a solution...lets see what he says.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

redzebra said:


> My disappointment is with the is the bezel which a lot of play.
> Wrote William to see what he proposes as a solution...lets see what he says.


I wanted tighter bezel action in mine, so I popped off the bezel insert, pulled out the retaining wire and bent the retaining wire to be flatter (less curved). Made mine much crisper/tighter.


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

Sent from my Samsung phone (non exploding model).


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

whitemb said:


> I wanted tighter bezel action in mine, so I popped off the bezel insert, pulled out the retaining wire and bent the retaining wire to be flatter (less curved). Made mine much crisper/tighter.


Just to clarify (for myself and others who might want to do the same): you mean the hexagonal wire?

Also, could you briefly described how you popped the insert out. Some have suggested heating with a hair dryer then slowly lifting at various places with needles. Last time I had to do that on an Invicta, I just pried the whole bezel to pop it out and then pushing the insert from the back was easy.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

redzebra said:


> Just to clarify (for myself and others who might want to do the same): you mean the hexagonal wire?
> 
> Also, could you briefly described how you popped the insert out. Some have suggested heating with a hair dryer then slowly lifting at various places with needles. Last time I had to do that on an Invicta, I just pried the whole bezel to pop it out and then pushing the insert from the back was easy.


Correct - when I stretched out the hexagonal wire (widened each of the internal angles of the bends) it made the bezel action tighter.

As you note, it is easiest to remove an insert when the crystal is out. If I don't want to remove the crystal, I use a dental pick - gradually working the pick between the crystal and the insert and then under the insert. Work the pick slowly around the insert (so as not to bend the insert) to loosen all of the adhesive. Using a hair dryer would make it slightly easier, but I have never done that. You could use needles as well, I suppose.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

redzebra said:


> Received this one a few days ago and decided to put it on a white strap to match the white markers.
> 
> My disappointment is with the bezel which has a lot of play.
> Wrote William to see what he proposes as a solution...lets see what he says.


I have one with a loose bezel too.

It's the only one of three of William's watches that I own like that, the other two are perfect.


----------



## rafarafez (Nov 19, 2016)

Elbakalao said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Great! The only reason why I didn't order one yet is the quote "All watches are water resistant only, not recommended for swimming or diving" in the Tiger Concept site. I don't need a 200 m diving watch, but anyway...


----------



## rafarafez (Nov 19, 2016)

What about the real water resistance of this watches? I don't care about the diving, but swimming, at least... Or taking a shower....


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Cgull said:


> Sent from my Samsung phone (non exploding model).












We're brothers

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

mag8 said:


> We're brothers
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


How's the bracelet? I just purchased a 1016 with modern bracelet.

Sent from my Samsung phone (non exploding model).


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Cgull said:


> How's the bracelet? I just purchased a 1016 with modern bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung phone (non exploding model).


It's an eBay one, riveted. I really like it

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Proco2020 said:


> The above is my watch. I wanted the Tudor style dial and snowflake hands before I knew Tudor were bringing out theirs. I have to say BSHT dial with applied indices looks mega and wish I had that dial and knew how to customise watches, it would be on any of my watches.
> 
> On a different subject do you think William would build a snowflake GMT? I'm still waiting for a non-Pepsi bezel but when/if he produces one I'd love a snowflake GMT, preferably Blueberry.


I just gave in and ordered my next TC, exactly like yours, after drooling over your pics for a while. 
Only difference, I went with the dial with the horizontal text, not the curvy one - just because

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

I look forward to the pictures and I now know which watch I'll wear today.


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Proco2020 said:


> I look forward to the pictures and I now know which watch I'll wear today.


Please post some more pics 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry forgot to take photos and been wearing my Orient Mako today.


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

I just realised the watch I ordered has the glossy dial...I wanted the matte one but I ....ed up when looking at my screen

:Facepalm:

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

mag8 said:


> I just realised the watch I ordered has the glossy dial...I wanted the matte one but I ....ed up when looking at my screen
> 
> :Facepalm:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


If it wasn't ship yet, email William and change your order, he will gladly replace the for you

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## rscaletta (May 28, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> If it wasn't ship yet, email William and change your order, he will gladly replace the for you
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


Or just buy two! The glossy dial is pretty awesome

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

this is my 2nd tiger (first one is the big crown v5). i have too many black face watches so figure i'd get a white dial one. this one seems to fit the bill nicely. 
it just came in the mail yesterday. any one else have this 1016?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

35.5 w/o crown, 37.5 with crown.


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

Here is a better pic. Imo the size and shape is very nice on my 6.5" relatively flat wrist.

When I started this hobby I didn't like small watches either. But recently I caught the bug and switched almost my entire collection of divers to 38mm. I like this 35mm even more .

Sent from my Samsung phone (non exploding model).


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

I heard some interesting news from William, the 24hr GMT is making a comeback first quarter next year.

I'm really tempted by this watch.

P.S. This isn't the actual watch. This is version 1 from his website.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> I heard some interesting news from William, the 24hr GMT is making a comeback first quarter next year.
> 
> I'm really tempted by this watch.
> 
> ...


It took me years to build one from various parts. Glad that William is considering this again









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> It took me years to build one from various parts. Glad that William is considering this again
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


Nice build.

I hope version 2 takes on more after the 1655 with the lines separating the bezel hours instead of the triangles which take after the newer Explorer II models.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

My one and only TC...


----------



## LJ123 (Aug 9, 2015)

Does anyone have this:








How is it? Can anyone post a pic of it with a brown leather strap or a nato? I'm very tempted to buy it and I don't even care it's quartz.


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

in your experience, how long does it take to receive the watch from William?

I paid on the 29th and he shipped on the 30th of November, gave me the tracking code - but the hk post only says "the package has left hk for the netherlands", nothing more.

Usually stuff I buy on ebay from china gets here pretty quick, can anyone share their experience?


----------



## PeterPAM (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice collection


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi there, I am wondering if anyone of you, who has a 5508 V3 case, and is willing to part. 

Either dead or alive is fine. V4 cases that I got have a bigger openings for the dials that I am building for my brothers. 

PM me if you have one. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Still searching for 1 more V3 version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yay ! I ordered a blue no-date snow flake dial 16800 watch


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

here it is, on a grey zulu I already had.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Same watch on a tan leather nato strap


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm in a weird situation with William @ Tiger Concepts, anyone ever had such an issue?

I bought a watch from William on Nov 25, it arrived about a month later...but the envelope was open and the watch was gone. I emailed William and he suggested:










Which I did. Paypal required a Police report, which I had to go to the Police station to file, took a good couple of hours. Then paypal proceeded to contact the seller and the seller, who did not get any insurance on the package, couldn't defend himself, so paypal returned me the money.

Today I received the reimbursement and sent an email to william saying that I am interested in buying the watch again, asking him if he's still out partying for chinese new year, he replies this.










Moral of the story: I never blamed him for the issue. I just followed his advice, and by doing so I am being told I am not playing fair.

I think he's got some issues


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

mag8 said:


> I'm in a weird situation with William @ Tiger Concepts, anyone ever had such an issue?
> 
> I bought a watch from William on Nov 25, it arrived about a month later...but the envelope was open and the watch was gone. I emailed William and he suggested:
> 
> ...


That is a bad situation indeed! I'm sorry to hear that.
The opened envelope is a federal crime, and it is a serious crime, this should have been reported to the authorities rather than PayPal, as the latter will only protect the buyer at the seller's expense.
They won't give you the money out of their goodness!

I've dealt with William for so many years, I bought watches and parts from him and sent him manly items for repair. All my transactions were smooth, but you can easily tell that English isn't his first language and sometimes he chooses wrong words.
He is a good guy, and if you want to buy another watch from him, send him a message to upgrade shipping and you pay for that upgrade, it might be worth it.
Good luck

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

I tried reasoning with him. It's a rubber wall. Ended up reminding him that if he doesn't choose to buy insurance on his parcels, it's ultimately his own fault, as Paypal has proven


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

He is simply trying to reduce his cost as much as he can, and will you buy a 120$ watch if it will cost you 45$ to be shipped to you door? Personally I will not!

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

S**t happens. I've been ordering stuff online for like 20 years, without a hitch. A few months ago I ordered a movement from one of the biggest and most reputable online sellers. Tracking says it was delivered in my mailbox (spoiler : it wasn't). So here I am, with a broken watch, without the movement I needed and paid for, and with the unimpeachable French Post services swearing on a pile of bibles that they did deliver the parcel to me :-/


----------



## Sdengr (Sep 17, 2016)

Does anybody have any recommendations for a bezel replacement for my GMT? I'm thinking of an all black or blueberry


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sdengr said:


> Does anybody have any recommendations for a bezel replacement for my GMT? I'm thinking of an all black or blueberry


Several sellers on the







bay has it, any rolex gmt aftermarket will work.
Here is mine all black

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Several sellers on the bay has it, any rolex gmt aftermarket will work.
> Here is mine all black
> instagram @ the_watchier


Way classier with the black insert


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi guys, I got a question I hope you will be able to answer. I have been eyeing the Tiger 1016 Explorer type case to fit in a Dagaz dial. The Tiger uses 29mm dials, while the Dagaz dials are 28,5mm. Do you think it can be done with dial feet? And what about the 0,5mm size difference?


----------



## Sdengr (Sep 17, 2016)

damn. that black insert with a black dial and gilt would probably unbeatable. I'll look into your suggestion, thanks


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Look what showed up in mail. Trying to do a unholy union with corgeut (i filed off the logo from crown)


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Does anyone have pics of the 5513 or 7928 style with the matte dial? Did anyone try to bake the dial and fade the bezel? I'd be delighted to see some results of that b/c I'm thinking of ordering one of those two and get baking and fading


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> They are holding quite well actually.
> I like them and the quality is not bad at all.
> The 369 one is one of my favorite watches.
> The other gilt one has very dark dial markers compared to the shiny hands, not a big fan of.
> ...


What's the floss trick?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

After reading the whole thread… today I ordered V5 Big crown with glossy dial silver merc hands, and white big ball seconds hand. 

It it was a tough choice as I liked a lot of his offerings. Initially I was going to ask for a red triangle bezel but… I don't know… I just wasn't feeling it. I was also going to go for gilt but I wasn't sure about the contrast between the shiny hands and matte dial surround? Maybe for the next one?

Milsub of course was tempting too. I was really tempted by the blue Tudor milsub offering, was surprised no one here went for it. In the photo the hands lume looked whiter than the indices, and William confirmed as such. Pity cause I like it but whiter lume on the hands compared to the indices is a deal breaker for me. 

So so the wait begins… something to look forward to for when I get out of my sling.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 10141010


Just noticed that text on the dial of non-date version says "automatic date".
Well, it's really automatically correct at any any of the month 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

danilapanfilov said:


> Just noticed that text on the dial of non-date version says "automatic date".
> Well, it's really automatically correct at any any of the month
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I am aware of that. When I ordered the watch TC emailed me to point out that it was a typo when the dials were printed.
I wanted a blue snowflake sub and was willing to live with it so I went ahead with the order. It really doesn't bother me.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

I know I said I didn't want a bezel insert with a red triangle. And I also emailed William to make sure the bezel insert didn't have 15 minute markers.

Now I'm thinking I want both. God damn! Why am I so indecisive?!?!?!

I need to make my mind up quick before he's already done the bezel&#8230;

This is the photo that really sold it for me&#8230;



rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

redzebra said:


> I wanted a blue snowflake sub and was willing to live with it so I went ahead with the order. It really doesn't bother me.


Agreed, it's not something crucial. Still funny.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

itsmemuffins said:


> I need to make my mind up quick before he's already done the bezel&#8230;


Go with the red triangle. It's awesome. 
(saved images earlier from this thread, can't find original posts to quote, sorry)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes, the red triangle is very nice but… I'm going to go with my initial instincts. 

Ill save the the red triangle for my next order.

okay… bac to waiting. Ticktock, ticktock…


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Placed an order for 5513V2 Milsub homage. For the money, I couldnt find a better deal for whats in stock right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Placed an order for 5513V2 Milsub homage. For the money, I couldnt find a better deal for whats in stock right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are terrific watches and an excellent value. You won't be disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Elbakalao said:


> They are terrific watches and an excellent value. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear. Will share pics when I get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

blakerad said:


> What's the floss trick?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


The older Tiger big crown cases had friction bezels that rotate both directions and they were pretty loose, so we used to stick dental floss between bezel and case to make it more stiff to turn.

follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Got shipping confirmation whoop!


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

redzebra said:


> Yes, I am aware of that. When I ordered the watch TC emailed me to point out that it was a typo when the dials were printed.
> I wanted a blue snowflake sub and was willing to live with it so I went ahead with the order. It really doesn't bother me.


Same here


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

It's really hard to tell from the pictures on the website, I don't know why they're small.

I'm looking for a watch with a black dial, gold or rose gold applied indices, rose gold or gold mercedes or snowflake hands and no date.

Does any of the watches sold match that description? It's really hard to tell if watches have applied indicies or if they're just printed from the tiny pictures.

Red or black bezel insert.

Sort of like a black bay


----------



## lsimpson50 (May 27, 2015)

To see a bigger image, right click on the image and select "view image" (if using Windows).


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> It's really hard to tell from the pictures on the website, I don't know why they're small.
> 
> I'm looking for a watch with a black dial, gold or rose gold applied indices, rose gold or gold mercedes or snowflake hands and no date.
> 
> ...


Also more pics here https://www.facebook.com/tigerconcept.sales


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

I own a Steinhart OVM, but I still find myself wanting this 5513...










Some variation of 5508 would make more sense because I don't own anything similar (besides a Corgeut BB).. maybe pencil hands.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

I got my first Tiger Concept recently, a big crown V5.









I'm really liking this watch, but there are a couple of annoyances:

1. I can't wear it at work because a lot of my colleagues have real Subs.
2. I'm having a hard time trying not to buy another one.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

no-fi said:


> I got my first Tiger Concept recently, a big crown V5.
> 
> View attachment 11058938
> 
> ...


Do both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

How slow is Hong Kong post? I ordered the watch on Sunday last. William shipped it on Monday, a week later it still hasn't left Hong Kong. 

I thought the $15 shipping fee would be by ems but it's just ordinary tracked post. 

Oh well. Probably will take a month before it arrives here in Ireland.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

itsmemuffins said:


> How slow is Hong Kong post? I ordered the watch on Sunday last. William shipped it on Monday, a week later it still hasn't left Hong Kong.
> 
> I thought the $15 shipping fee would be by ems but it's just ordinary tracked post.
> 
> Oh well. Probably will take a month before it arrives here in Ireland.


Mine shipped out on Monday as well and it looks like it will be delivered today (saturday) or Monday which is really surprising that it got to the NY, USA in 2-3 days then its always 2-3 days to me in NC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Mine shipped out on Monday as well and it looks like it will be delivered today (saturday) or Monday which is really surprising that it got to the NY, USA in 2-3 days then its always 2-3 days to me in NC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. I wonder why it hasn't even moved for me? Maybe there isn't enough mail to Ireland lol?


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

My current stable of Tigers. Excellent quality. Accurate time keeping. No complaints whatsoever.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

itsmemuffins said:


> Interesting. I wonder why it hasn't even moved for me? Maybe there isn't enough mail to Ireland lol?


Well this is a first for me, i ordered from russia and korea before and it took about 2 weeks to get to me. It usually sits over there for about a week to 10 days. Once it gets to NY i get it in 2 days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Well this is a first for me, i ordered from russia and korea before and it took about 2 weeks to get to me. It usually sits over there for about a week to 10 days. Once it gets to NY i get it in 2 days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was hoping to get it by end of March before I go on holidays. Still hasn't left Hong Kong, so I'm having my doubts.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

I received my Tiger yesterday!
I'm very impressed with what I got for my money..
I could see a couple more to come in the future.

William did a fine job!









View attachment 11114610


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Elbakalao said:


> My current stable of Tigers. Excellent quality. Accurate time keeping. No complaints whatsoever.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are those Williams bracelets?


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> Are those Williams bracelets?


Yes. They are.

Sent the hard way from my Commodore 64.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I am impressed with my TC 5513. Bezel is firm and on point, very well done. Will be ordering another one soon. Not sure If I posted pics in this tread so excuse if I did.
Anyone considering TC, don't even think about it, you will not be disappointed, I guess the only thing missing is the sapphire but i don't mind the mineral glass. Also lume is non existent. It def scratched the itch for the milsub homage at a decent price point.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

After sitting in Hong Kong for a week mine only left three days ago. I'd say it'd be another three weeks minimum before it arrives to Ireland.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

I bought the 1016 explorer case + DG2813 movement from William separately so now I'll have to install it myself. It's my first time doing so and while I have some experience with Seiko movements I'm having a hard time figuring out how keep the movement in place with what I got with it, which are: a thick copper ring, a thinner (flat) metal ring, 2 tabs, 2 screws. Who can help me?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

nckwvr said:


> I bought the 1016 explorer case + DG2813 movement from William separately so now I'll have to install it myself. It's my first time doing so and while I have some experience with Seiko movements I'm having a hard time figuring out how keep the movement in place with what I got with it, which are: a thick copper ring, a thinner (flat) metal ring, 2 tabs, 2 screws. Who can help me?


The thin flat metal ring goes between the movement and the dial. After the hands and dial are installed slip it into the case. Drop the copper ring in. It goes around the movement. There should be an indentation in the ring. It goes where the stem comes through. Now install the stem. The movement will have two screw holes and the case has a groove all the way around. Insert the metal tab in the groove at the place where the screw holes are in the movement. Insert the screw into the hole in the tab and movement and tighten.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

rbesass said:


> The thin flat metal ring goes between the movement and the dial. After the hands and dial are installed slip it into the case. Drop the copper ring in. It goes around the movement. There should be an indentation in the ring. It goes where the stem comes through. Now install the stem. The movement will have two screw holes and the case has a groove all the way around. Insert the metal tab in the groove at the place where the screw holes are in the movement. Insert the screw into the hole in the tab and movement and tighten.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks! I think I got the movement tabs, looks quite straightforward now.

One more question about the thin metal ring. I will be using a Dagaz dial that I will attach using dial dots. I was thinking of sticking around 4 on the inside of the date ring to secure the dial. This metal ring has two small indentations and one side seems flat, the other slightly rounded off at the sides. Is there a right way to install it? Does it just sit there loose? And what is its purpose, I guess its a spacer?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

nckwvr said:


> Awesome, thanks! I think I got the movement tabs, looks quite straightforward now.
> 
> One more question about the thin metal ring. I will be using a Dagaz dial that I will attach using dial dots. I was thinking of sticking around 4 on the inside of the date ring to secure the dial. This metal ring has two small indentations and one side seems flat, the other slightly rounded off at the sides. Is there a right way to install it? Does it just sit there loose? And what is its purpose, I guess its a spacer?


It is a spacer, If you stack enough dial dots you wont need it. Just be sure your dial dots do not touch the date wheel or it won't spin.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

nckwvr said:


> View attachment 11176354
> View attachment 11176362


1016 case with Dagaz dial I presume . Are the hands from TC or Dagaz ? EDIT : Next time I'll read your other post first :-D


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Wore this 2 days ago!









follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I am impressed with my TC 5513. Bezel is firm and on point, very well done. Will be ordering another one soon. Not sure If I posted pics in this tread so excuse if I did.
> Anyone considering TC, don't even think about it, you will not be disappointed, I guess the only thing missing is the sapphire but i don't mind the mineral glass. Also lume is non existent. It def scratched the itch for the milsub homage at a decent price point.
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get the DG2813 or the Miyota 8215 movement ?

Mind sharing what the strap width and the lug to lug width ? TIA :-d


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Had this pair V4 TC for a while now. Just installed a new glossy dial and pencil hands on one and the other one with 3-6-9 dial was the result of my first try at modding a watch so I am quite attached to it.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

A month later and still no watch  not William's fault. He posted it the next day. An Post the Irish postal service had decided, late last year apparently, to treat all Post from China as absolute last class mail. They only get to it if they absolutely have to. Container loads are languishing in Ireland waiting to be delivered. They decided, since they make no money from it they will not bother to deliver. People here can wait, now up to six months for Asian Post to be delivered 

Im going on holidays next week and was hoping to have it by then. But that's looking very unlikely to happen.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm new to Tiger. What are the upgrades/pros/cons of the succession of cases? Specifically of V5.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

saturnine said:


> I'm new to Tiger. What are the upgrades/pros/cons of the succession of cases? Specifically of V5.


V5 has a mineral crystal but with an AR coating from inside, much better crystal than the V4.
In my experience, V5 had better bezel action and slightly better case finish.
Other than this they are technically identical.

follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

How is the modern bracelet? Worth getting or are there better bracelets that fit it well?


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

Gutted cracked the glass on my 5508 😱

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

itsmemuffins said:


> A month later and still no watch  not William's fault. He posted it the next day. An Post the Irish postal service had decided, late last year apparently, to treat all Post from China as absolute last class mail. They only get to it if they absolutely have to. Container loads are languishing in Ireland waiting to be delivered. They decided, since they make no money from it they will not bother to deliver. People here can wait, now up to six months for Asian Post to be delivered
> 
> Im going on holidays next week and was hoping to have it by then. But that's looking very unlikely to happen.


I wondered when countries were going to start realizing the billions in untaxed mail that comes from China. Not only are they getting no revenue from delivering this mail but it has the threefold effect of no import taxes & it cuts into local production as the Chinese gov subsidies Chinese products by keeping the costs of shipping artificially low.

It predict that in a few years, countries will start to (rightly) charge Chinese mail delivery fees & start to impose import taxes on even 3 euro items.

In the meantime, thanks for the heads up, looks like UPS/FEDEX/EMS is the way to go for now.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I have been off the market for some time and I decided to have another look at these.

I went to the website and it seems no more sapphire crystals? All I see are mineral.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> I have been off the market for some time and I decided to have another look at these.
> 
> I went to the website and it seems no more sapphire crystals? All I see are mineral.


Yes all the new versions are mineral, but with AR coating, the sapphire crystals didn't have AR.
I have both and I like the minerals more

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Yes all the new versions are mineral, but with AR coating, the sapphire crystals didn't have AR.
> I have both and I like the minerals more
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


I see, well, for the price difference, and as economical as these watches are, in a few years if it is scratched up, can just buy a replacement crystal.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> I see, well, for the price difference, and as economical as these watches are, in a few years if it is scratched up, can just buy a replacement crystal.


The crystal on both versions is 30.5mm so it is not the standard seiko size, so aftermarket options are really limited.
This is the same size as the Omega 300m professional.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> The crystal on both versions is 30.5mm so it is not the standard seiko size, so aftermarket options are really limited.
> This is the same size as the Omega 300m professional.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


certainly Tiger would sell you one, no?


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

I hate the non AR coated sapphire crystal of V4. Replaced both of mine with high domed acrylic crystal.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

saturnine said:


> How is the modern bracelet? Worth getting or are there better bracelets that fit it well?


It's solid but scratches easily, feels somewhat underfinished (especially around the edges), and the clasp is rubbish. Don't know about alternatives, sorry - hopefully someone else can help.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> certainly Tiger would sell you one, no?


I don't think so... but no harm asking William

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> certainly Tiger would sell you one, no?


 Just saw a TC Facebook post where William was saying that he has some super domed sapphire crystal for the 5508 V4 or V5 available for sale as replacement parts. Anyway with the precise measurements of your crystal you should be able to order a new one from watch parts sellers


----------



## Apatride (Oct 1, 2013)

It has been said before, the NATO straps are useless, but the watch is actually quite nice for the price.


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey all, just added a v5 5508 to my collection. Received it today with the DG movement. So far I'm quite impressed. The very fine details are not perfect, (metal finishing, dial printing...) there are imperfections if you study it closely. But if I wanted perfection I'd spend the 3k on a Tudor. What I wanted here was a knockaround piece that was fun and cool to look at with classic dimensions and style. I got that. After hearing horror stories about the bezel action, I have to say it's quite good on the v5 case. Turns smooth with distinct clicks. Good pressure is required to turn. The screw down crown is good as well. The threads line up nicely and catch evenly. And it looks PERFECT on this rubber strap from Barton's Watch Bands with quick release pins. Very happy customer here!


----------



## inter4kt (Jul 31, 2016)

Kukaruz said:


> I've got a 7928 hommage piece, William is awesome to deal with! Really fast and nice responds.
> 
> After a few days the crystal cracked at 6, but it's only visible when looking at the watch from the side.
> 
> ...


Wow thank you for your great picture! I can now see the gilt border around the indices.

Based on your photograph, I decided I'm gonna buy one! With snowflake hands though.

Do you have more pictures of it by any chance?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Ran across this, for those interested.

Tiger Concept V5 5508 Big Crown: First Impressions


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I doubt the guy has a girlfriend but he covered all the bases with this watch: thorough review - and good video and close ups.


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

Curious - Tiger purchasers in the USA:

Were you charged import duties on your watch?
How much?
What customs ISC was your watch processed through when it arrived in the states?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

hsr65 said:


> Curious - Tiger purchasers in the USA:
> 
> Were you charged import duties on your watch?
> How much?
> What customs ISC was your watch processed through when it arrived in the states?


No import duties.
My order was shipped 2/27 from Hong Kong, arrived 3/1 to ISC New York and delivered to me in NC 3/6.

Will be placing another order in the future, very happy with the purchase.


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

Duck,

Thanks for the reply. It was your exact watch that prompted me to order exactly the same. I sent William a picture of yours!

Mine came in through Chicago but is now being held by my local. I'm out of town this week (the rest of my mail is being delivered and picked up by my dog sitter) but the watch has not. Did you need to sign for yours?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jelliottz said:


> This is what I do to my builds. Seal the crown on the mid case, grease the seals, and lock it down tight. Voilà!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I realize this is a very old post, but I was wondering if you could elaborate on "Seal the crown on the mid case". Are you speaking of the crown tube & that you reseated it/sealed it? If so, how do you remove the crown tube without destroying it? And are you using red loctite to seal it once you have removed it?

Or are you just referring to the seal within the crown that mates with the crown tube? If so, I assume you're just putting grease on the seal inside the crown with a toothpick or such?

I am really interested in a Tiger for the customization & drilled lugs (vs. Ticino) but I can't quite get over the WR toss up.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

hsr65 said:


> Duck,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. It was your exact watch that prompted me to order exactly the same. I sent William a picture of yours!
> 
> Mine came in through Chicago but is now being held by my local. I'm out of town this week (the rest of my mail is being delivered and picked up by my dog sitter) but the watch has not. Did you need to sign for yours?


No problem, glad I could help 
You will not be disappointed, i am also planning to get same case but snowflake hands and different bezel. 
I did not have to sign for it.

Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## MrNavyAndBrown (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey guys, 

Quick question, has everyone ever sourced a replacement bezel for the 6542 styled GMT? Long story short, my white dial gmt got into a fist fight with some steel guard rails. Now the bezel assembly is dented and won't rotate properly. I understand you can track down a bezel insert pretty easily but what about a bezel? I'm going to email William but I didn't know if he sold them separately from the case. Plus he's on vacation for another couple of days so I figured I'd ask the forums too. 

Thanks!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

MrNavyAndBrown said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Quick question, has everyone ever sourced a replacement bezel for the 6542 styled GMT? Long story short, my white dial gmt got into a fist fight with some steel guard rails. Now the bezel assembly is dented and won't rotate properly. I understand you can track down a bezel insert pretty easily but what about a bezel? I'm going to email William but I didn't know if he sold them separately from the case. Plus he's on vacation for another couple of days so I figured I'd ask the forums too.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes I did get one from the bay, the regular aftermarket rolex ones work fine. Perfect fit.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Finally after messing up 2 movements and a case. Mod completed.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

I am loving with this watch.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Anybody got any more photos of the 5513 v2?

Would love to see a crown side shot.


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just got this one a week ago


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Finally after 6 weeks of waiting and a further 10 days because the watch arrived the morning after I left on holidays. I got my hands on my tiger concept.









Im really happy with it. Only one problem&#8230; when I opened the clasp it snapped in half o|























I contacted William about it and he pretty much replied straight away. He's sending me out a new one on Tuesday.

Luckiy it for me I've got a parnis sub and I used the clasp from that for now. It's twice as long but it fits.









Though the clasp was poop. I'm still going to order another watch in the near future.


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

mag8 said:


> Every time I see this, I have to remind myself I don't need another submariner...


Please fix that bezel!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Buellrider said:


>


Beautiful watch! Only problem is, my last name is Buell. I find your tag to be offensive haha 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

justadad said:


> I don't even know who's toes I'm about to step on, but if you were here I'd say the same thing........
> 
> I can't understand (and I've really tried but no one seems to have a valid logical reason) why anyone would need a watch to be more accurate than +/- 1min/day! And that's generous of me! I really think 4 min either way would be just fine for most average tasks. The idea of high accuracy, ultra accurate, and the like should really be brought down about 10 notches! High accuracy should indicate any watch +/-20sec/day! From that point on everything else should be labeled stupidly accurate, ridiculously accurate, and ludicrously accurate!! I would argue that people who are that interested in that sort of accuracy need a new hobby! Actually I would argue that they are in a completely different hobby and I wish they'd stop dragging theirs into mine!
> 
> ...


Well, a watch's entire purpose is to tell time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

briandb said:


> Well, a watch's entire purpose is to tell time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boy! I was in a mood that day!!

Eh.......I still stand behind the message even if the tone was a little belligerent!!

And now a pic!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

no-fi said:


> It's solid but scratches easily, feels somewhat underfinished (especially around the edges), and the clasp is rubbish. Don't know about alternatives, sorry - hopefully someone else can help.


It's possible to work with the stock bracelet, but you're better off buying a better one from the start. I replaced the entire clasp on mine. I also sanded the edges, re-brushed the top, then polished the sides. I agree that the stock clasp is terrible for the amount of steel in it and that the brushing is remarkably shallow.


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Anyone know of I can find a replacement bezel anywhere? I emailed William and he said he has full cases only. Anyone know a place I can get this size replacement bezel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

justadad said:


> Boy! I was in a mood that day!!
> 
> Eh.......I still stand behind the message even if the tone was a little belligerent!!
> 
> And now a pic!


It's important to believe in yourself 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Here's my Datebest after refinishing the bracelet and replacing the clasp.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

no-fi said:


> I got my first Tiger Concept recently, a big crown V5.
> 
> View attachment 11058938
> 
> ...


I like this watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

pyddet said:


> Here's my Datebest after refinishing the bracelet and replacing the clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that really a 34.5mm?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Jaysembhi said:


> I am loving with this watch.


Did I miss something? When did he get a coin-edge bezel? Thats gorgeous!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Is that really a 34.5mm?


34.8, yeah. I have baby wrists.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bryn987 (Apr 15, 2009)

Without looking through 122 pages, is their a white dial explorer homage? Checked their website and did not see any

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

William appears to do a white dial so you can maybe spec one?

http://www.tiger-concept.com/29mm-dial.html


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

So William is introducing some new bezels for the GMT (black, brown and blue) and I'm thinking of a bespoke GMT, blueberry with snowflake hands but also thinking of a 369 dial. Would that be two much?

How about a GMT with sword hands?

Anybody aware of anything similar or ideas?


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

What's the lug width on the 5508?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

briandb said:


> What's the lug width on the 5508?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20mm


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

pyddet said:


> Here's my Datebest after refinishing the bracelet and replacing the clasp.


That is lovely. But how you manage to wear your watch in front of your radial styloid process rather than behind I fail to fathom...


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

itsmemuffins said:


> Finally after 6 weeks of waiting and a further 10 days because the watch arrived the morning after I left on holidays. I got my hands on my tiger concept.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11516874&d=1492250127"]
> 
> ...


Well, I never would have ordered a 3-6-9 dial until I saw your picture. It looks great! Now I want one like this...


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Emsflyer84 said:


> Well, I never would have ordered a 3-6-9 dial until I saw your picture. It looks great! Now I want one like this...


Me too till I saw this post. Really loving the watch, despite the broken clasp. I just love everything about it. Its size, the crisp white marking over the deep black glossy dial, the big crown. Everything is spot on for me.



rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Definitely following this thread until I can decide which one to get.

Would love to see this configuration with yellow lume:


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

itsmemuffins said:


> Me too till I saw this post. Really loving the watch, despite the broken clasp. I just love everything about it. Its size, the crisp white marking over the deep black glossy dial, the big crown. Everything is spot on for me.


That is probably the best watch pic I have ever taken.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

rbesass said:


> That is probably the best watch pic I have ever taken.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dare I say it.......

Very Nassau-ish!


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

justadad said:


> Dare I say it.......
> 
> Very Nassau-ish!


And at only a tenth of the price :-d


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Proco2020 said:


> How about a GMT with sword hands?


Amen! Would definitely be interested in that!


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What color gilt? Glossy dial or matte? Do you know which version it is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

briandb said:


> What color gilt? Glossy dial or matte? Do you know which version it is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its the silver hands with white large seconds hand. Glossy dial. Style I1.

Oh, and dat dome&#8230;. Mmmmmm


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Listed this for sale in sales forum.



DuckaDiesel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Anyone here purchased the 5508 v5 with the 3 NATO straps? What color NATO straps come with it? Got a pic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

This watch can rock any strap


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Did you get that bracelet with the watch or is it aftermarket? I've managed to fit a cheapie steel bracelet on mine, but would be interested in knowing about options!



Jaysembhi said:


> This watch can rock any strap


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone have any idea how a Parnis bracelet fits Tiger subs?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-586.html#post40879634


----------



## backpacker416 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey guys, where is Tiger Concepts out of? Thanks


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

backpacker416 said:


> Hey guys, where is Tiger Concepts out of? Thanks


Hong Kong

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Anyone have any idea how a Parnis bracelet fits Tiger subs?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-586.html#post40879634


It will work, the holes will align; but not a perfect fit, there will be a very tiny gap in the center. I would say 7 out of 10

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Just got mine in the mail yesterday. Love the dome. Wish the L2L was shorter. Great looking watch for the money!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

the_watchier said:


> It will work, the holes will align; but not a perfect fit, there will be a very tiny gap in the center. I would say 7 out of 10
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Thank you! Considering that is it a worthwhile upgrade over the stock Modern bracelet? Or is there another that is better all around?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Thank you! Considering that is it a worthwhile upgrade over the stock Modern bracelet? Or is there another that is better all around?


It is definitely better than the stock ones, mainly because of TC qc issues with bracelets, usually have worn off screws or sharp edges, but if you get a good TC bracelet then it will fit and look much better than the parnis one.

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Does the crown feel improve with a movement other than the DG? My crown is a little finicky and not too smooth really on the V4


----------



## backpacker416 (Jul 18, 2011)

the_watchier said:


> Hong Kong
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Just started following you!


----------



## backpacker416 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: !Re: SHOW OFF YOUR TIGER CONCEPT WATCH*



Uberyk said:


> 1016 with 8926 shoes


Love the simplicity of this one! Anyone know if you can order a larger crown with these?


----------



## backpacker416 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok guys, I really like their 1016 homage. However, Im slightly confused with the dial versions. Hard to tell from the website, so whats the difference between the A1, B1, and C1 dials??


----------



## backpacker416 (Jul 18, 2011)

I think I figured it out.


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
I ordered a 1016 with the green dial on a Sunday, watch was posted on Tuesday and got to me in Switzerland on Friday: unbelievable! 

I got it with the modern bracelet. It's OK but nothing special, my Tissell diver one seems a bit more robust. 

Could you tell me the difference between the modern and the vintage bracelets? 

Thanks


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Pyliip said:


> Hi everyone,
> I ordered a 1016 with the green dial on a Sunday, watch was posted on Tuesday and got to me in Switzerland on Friday: unbelievable!
> 
> I got it with the modern bracelet. It's OK but nothing special, my Tissell diver one seems a bit more robust.
> ...


Your lucky to get it so fast. I wish post from Asia would arrive to Ireland as fast. The last watch I got for. Him took five weeks. I ordered another one two weeks ago&#8230; so I suppose another three weeks before I get it lol.

Now now to answer your question. The vintage bracelet is the rivet one.


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

For Ireland I believe that they are doing it on purpose for parcels coming from China, aren't they?


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

Attached a picture out in the wild. 
The lume on the hands is different from the lume on the indices which is a shame.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Pyliip said:


> For Ireland I believe that they are doing it on purpose for parcels coming from China, aren't they?


Im not sure. Even packages from the uk can take a week.



Pyliip said:


> Attached a picture out in the wild.
> The lume on the hands is different from the lume on the indices which is a shame.


Different how?


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

itsmemuffins said:


> Different how?


The lume on the hands is quite white while the indices are off-white/starting to be green. 
In some lights it's very visible while on the picture it's hard to tell.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Pyliip said:


> The lume on the hands is quite white while the indices are off-white/starting to be green.
> In some lights it's very visible while on the picture it's hard to tell.


Oh right. I hate that. I have a couple of watches like that and it's most noticeable in bright outdoor light.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Just got the new TC 1655 V2 in today. The case has drilled lugs and looks really good for the price. Loving it so far!


----------



## AchtungNate (May 17, 2017)

Just spent some time ploiughing through this thread and I have to say I'm very impressed and inspired by the pictures and commendations left by some of you chaps.

I've been weighing up many options about getting or modding for myself some form of Black Bay inspired piece and Tiger Concept have really piqued my interest as an entry level. But then after looking at the site for some time I find I'm massively torn between two of the 5508 variants, I'm giving myself until the end of the month until I pull the trigger on either:









or:









Yes that's the PVD gold case, strap is obnoxious but it's eminently disposable.

*My question to any PVD/IP Tiger Concept owners out there; How is their plating?*

*I don't expect the world for all of ~$150 but if it lasts a year I'd be happy at that cost.*


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

kpjimmy said:


> Just got the new TC 1655 V2 in today. The case has drilled lugs and looks really good for the price. Loving it so far!


The strap makes the whole watch. Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Lume is impressive. It's on my wish list but so is the Blueberry GMT, and I've just bought 3 watches in May. I have a disease.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Proco2020 said:


> Lume is impressive. It's on my wish list but so is the Blueberry GMT, and I've just bought 3 watches in May. I have a disease.


Same here. Other than this one I had the NTH Azores, MWW Morgan Monaco, and Glycine Incursore hand cranker.

Tapatalked using my GS7Edge


----------



## backpacker416 (Jul 18, 2011)

Can a few of you guys post up your 1016 C1 for me please? Plan on getting one but cant tell if the crystal is domed and if these can be had with drilled lugs. Thanks guys!


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Flat glass, lugs not drilled, petit. Love it.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I've seen various cases here with & without drilled lugs. I can't tell on the TC website so maybe you can enlighten me. Other than the 5508 case, which cases have drilled lugs?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

saturnine said:


> I've seen various cases here with & without drilled lugs. I can't tell on the TC website so maybe you can enlighten me. Other than the 5508 case, which cases have drilled lugs?


Well I have the 5508 v5 and that has drilled lugs. And the new 1655 v2 has them too. But that's all I can say. I don't have any of the others. Maybe email William at TC?

Tapatalked using my GS7Edge


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I have 5513 v2 with drilled lugs


Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## backpacker416 (Jul 18, 2011)

What size crown is on the 5517?


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Diesel, Where did you get this strap? Great looking watch!


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

the 16800 has drilled lugs


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Palmettoman said:


> Hey Diesel, Where did you get this strap? Great looking watch!


Looks like a MN strap. NDC has that quality or is it Erika's?

Tapatalked using my GS7Edge


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

kpjimmy said:


> Looks like a MN strap. NDC has that quality or is it Erika's?
> 
> Tapatalked using my GS7Edge


Found it. Erika's Originals. Thank you!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Palmettoman said:


> Found it. Erika's Originals. Thank you!


The one pictured is a bit different but Erika's are good as well.

Tapatalked using my GS7Edge


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Palmettoman said:


> Hey Diesel, Where did you get this strap? Great looking watch!


Mine is from ndcstraps, find them on instagram. Also jackostraps sells them now on instagram as well

Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Mine is from ndcstraps, find them on instagram. Also jackostraps sells them now on instagram as well
> 
> Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


Thanks much! :-!


----------



## Umapius (Sep 6, 2016)

Took more than 1 week and a half shipping and I received my customized GMT Tiger Concept yesterday. My 1st TC indeed.
Personally see the date window would look tiny and plain, I wanted to have a cyclop over it. So I chose a 16800 case, which is an old design, then the bezel mechanism is not so good.
Anyway the watch looks much better in real than I expected. The finish is nicer than on Invicta, and it's slimmer, which I like.
I'm monitoring the watch accuracy and keep you guys posted.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I am not sure if anyone has asked and if so I am sorry but I have had a few drinkie poos. What is the quality difference between TC and Tisell? I am very upset with Tisell atm and wondering if they are close to quality vs price.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Umapius said:


> Took more than 1 week and a half shipping and I received my customized GMT Tiger Concept yesterday. My 1st TC indeed.
> Personally see the date window would look tiny and plain, I wanted to have a cyclop over it. So I chose a 16800 case, which is an old design, then the bezel mechanism is not so good.
> Anyway the watch looks much better in real than I expected. The finish is nicer than on Invicta, and it's slimmer, which I like.
> I'm monitoring the watch accuracy and keep you guys posted.


Is that TC's bezel insert or A.N. Other?

I'm still waiting for a Blueberry to be built up and photographed before I buy.


----------



## lsimpson50 (May 27, 2015)

Looks like Insert J http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html


----------



## Umapius (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes, it's the TC insert J.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

This came in today. I was looking at a Steinhart ocean 500 and was thinking I'd like something that looked a bit like that. So I asked William to make me this.















The domed crystal is different to what I thought the 5513v2 came with. Looks like the same type as on the 5508v5 case









It's a pity the end link doesn't reach all the way to the top like on the 5508v5









This one also has the old style sub clasp









The tiger brothers


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Love it!

What is the bezel action and crown action like?

I was thinking of ordering the 369 dial but your maxi dial looks awesome.

Is that a 'regular size' white seconds hand? Looks good.

More pics please!!



itsmemuffins said:


> This came in today. I was looking at a Steinhart ocean 500 and was thinking I'd like something that looked a bit like that. So I asked William to make me this.
> 
> View attachment 12066994
> View attachment 12067138
> ...


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

G4_Chrono said:


> Love it!
> 
> What is the bezel action and crown action like?
> 
> ...


Thanks. You'll have to order both like I did lol.

Bezel and crown action is great. No problems at all with them. I'd say William listen to precious complaints regarding the sloppy bezel action. It's solid on both watches. The seconds hand is what William calls big ball seconds hand. If you go into his website he's now got all the dials and hands he has listed. Since William builds the watches to order he'll build you and combination you like if it fits.

The weakest link&#8230; no pun intended are the bracelets. The quality is fine but they have problems. The 369 came with the modern bracelet and the clasp broke in half out of the box. William sent a new clasp to me and that one is perfectly fine. With the new clasp I have no problems with that bracelet.

With the maxi dial one it comes with the old style sub bracelet. It had a few stiff links that I had to oil and that fixed that. The only other thing with it is the solid endlink at 6 o'clock must be machines properly. As you can see from the previous photos it doesn't fill the whole end link to the top. At 12 o'clock it does. I messaged William. Hopefully he'll get back to me. I think he's on holidays at the moment.

More pics&#8230;

with sleeping doggo









Love that dome with blue ar coating









I had a spare glidelock clasp so I swapped it over today


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

itsmemuffins said:


> Thanks. You'll have to order both like I did lol.
> 
> Bezel and crown action is great. No problems at all with them. I'd say William listen to precious complaints regarding the sloppy bezel action. It's solid on both watches. The seconds hand is what William calls big ball seconds hand. If you go into his website he's now got all the dials and hands he has listed. Since William builds the watches to order he'll build you and combination you like if it fits.
> 
> ...


two questions if you don't mind...
I have/had some of his caes and found they had about a minte and a half backward play on the bezel. I've found this is fairly common on most Chinese cases, not just William's. Is this bezel issues still there and just better, or fixed entirely?

Funny, I had the same thing happen with my bracelet too. Where'd you get the glidelock and how is it?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> two questions if you don't mind...
> I have/had some of his caes and found they had about a minte and a half backward play on the bezel. I've found this is fairly common on most Chinese cases, not just William's. Is this bezel issues still there and just better, or fixed entirely?
> 
> Funny, I had the same thing happen with my bracelet too. Where'd you get the glidelock and how is it?
> ...


I can confirm that he fixed the bezel, it is really firm with no play at all. I had 5513v2.

Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> two questions if you don't mind...
> I have/had some of his caes and found they had about a minte and a half backward play on the bezel. I've found this is fairly common on most Chinese cases, not just William's. Is this bezel issues still there and just better, or fixed entirely?
> 
> Funny, I had the same thing happen with my bracelet too. Where'd you get the glidelock and how is it?
> ...


Both the 5508v5 and the 5513v2 bezel action is great. There is no slack or slop in it at all.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

itsmemuffins said:


> Both the 5508v5 and the 5513v2 bezel action is great. There is no slack or slop in it at all.


Cool. What about the glidelock? I have a Parnis clasp inbound but might want other options. The Ginault glidelock, if you are familiar, really spoiled me with on the fly microadjustments.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inter4kt (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey all, by any chance, does one of you guys have the 1016 model, style J1 or K1? I'm currently interested in a Tudor Black Bay 36 and this one might be the one to scratch my itch in the meantime! Thanks!

J1 - matt dial, no date









K1 - glossy dial, date


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Cool. What about the glidelock? I have a Parnis clasp inbound but might want other options. The Ginault glidelock, if you are familiar, really spoiled me with on the fly microadjustments.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Williams modern style bracelet doesn't have a glidelock clasp as far as I can tell. I can't even tell how to adjust it if it can be at all. It's a bit smaller than the glidelock clasp. Luckily for me taking out two links was a perfect fit. The other one is a glidelock from a parnis pracelet for a 43mm sterile sub. The 43mm sterile parnis subs use a 21mm solid endlink.

The clasps size compared















Inside






















Is is that a dive extension? 








Can this spring bar be used to move the micro adjustment?


----------



## backpacker416 (Jul 18, 2011)

Can someone post some pics of the crowns on a 1016 please?


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm now the proud owner of a "Blueberry" GMT with snowflake hands, it's gorgeous. I need to post a photo.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yay ! A new TC is coming my way. 5513 V1 (plexiglas dome and bidirectional bezel) blue bezel, blue snowflakes dial.


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

New 5513v2. Bezel action is tight and the markers line up nicely. Only complaint is I wish he had a vintage lume dial.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My TC pan-am!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> My TC pan-am!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dats puurrty!!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

How's the quality of TC bracelet? I'm about to order a 5508 and a gmt but I'm not sure if I should order just head or with bracelet.

Thanks


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

5imon L said:


> How's the quality of TC bracelet? I'm about to order a 5508 and a gmt but I'm not sure if I should order just head or with bracelet.
> 
> Thanks


I had 2 bracelets, quality is hit and miss, both bracelets are having serious issues in my opinion. 
Having said so, this was 2 or more years ago, so probably qc has improved.
Also William stands behind his products, if the bracelet isn't up to your expectations he will be sending replacements your way. For the price point, I would say take your chances and order one.

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> My TC pan-am!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What make and model jubilee is that and where did you source it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> I had 2 bracelets, quality is hit and miss, both bracelets are having serious issues in my opinion.
> Having said so, this was 2 or more years ago, so probably qc has improved.
> Also William stands behind his products, if the bracelet isn't up to your expectations he will be sending replacements your way. For the price point, I would say take your chances and order one.
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


I see , thanks for the response. I'll give it a try, just email William with the watch spec I want and waiting for my invoice


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Proco2020 said:


> What make and model jubilee is that and where did you source it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


This was on an Alpha explorer that I used to have, and it is near perfect fit

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I love the look of the Pelagos, but can't afford one, but more so I can't pull off the case size. I am thinking of trying one of these Pelagos homages with a sterile dial and put it on a leather strap. For $150, what the heck right? 

Do all of these have drilled lugs and are 48mm lug to lug?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I love the look of the Pelagos, but can't afford one, but more so I can't pull off the case size. I am thinking of trying one of these Pelagos homages with a sterile dial and put it on a leather strap. For $150, what the heck right?
> 
> Do all of these have drilled lugs and are 48mm lug to lug?


If you like the Pelagos look and are ready to pay a little more, take a look at the NTH Nacken (comes in black and blue)...maybe a used one will work for you.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

redzebra said:


> If you like the Pelagos look and are ready to pay a little more, take a look at the NTH Nacken (comes in black and blue)...maybe a used one will work for you.


I have considered that and toyed with the idea, but based on their cost it would mean selling one of my other watches to fund it, and I am not willing to do that right now.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

5imon L said:


> How's the quality of TC bracelet? I'm about to order a 5508 and a gmt but I'm not sure if I should order just head or with bracelet.
> 
> Thanks


Just head is always cheaper! Been that way since the dawn of time!!

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

justadad said:


> Just head is always cheaper! Been that way since the dawn of time!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


I saw what you just did  :-D


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

I just love the blue Tudor Submariner "Marine Nationale" (French Navy). It was issued during the 70's to their "Nageurs de combat" (combat swimmers) who would most of the time put it on a homemade strap made from parachute webbings. How much are they worth now ? Well, when one is offered for sale it usually comes with a coyly "price on request" tag, which means that I don't have enough kidneys to sell to afford one. But they are a beauty :











So I asked William to build me a watch with his 5513 V1 case (the old one with the acrylic dome), blue insert, blue snowflakes dial and snowflakes hands. I put it on one of Erika's Originals MN straps made from old stock French military parachute webbings. And here it is, photographed on a stealthy black swimfin :-D


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

@Panzer971 Very nice! What's the difference between V1 and V2 case? Is the V1 a little bit smaller? Can you share more pictures?


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Panzer971 said:


> I just love the blue Tudor Submariner "Marine Nationale" (French Navy). It was issued during the 70's to their "Nageurs de combat" (combat swimmers) who would most of the time put it on a homemade strap made from parachute webbings. How much are they worth now ? Well, when one is offered for sale it usually comes with a coyly "price on request" tag, which means that I don't have enough kidneys to sell to afford one. But they are a beauty :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im wanting to get one of those for a while. Is there a difference in hue Between the hands and the dial? As I the hands are a shade whiter?



panchoskywalker said:


> @Panzer971 Very nice! What's the difference between V1 and V2 case? Is the V1 a little bit smaller? Can you share more pictures?


Case size is the same. V1 has an acrylic crystal. Bi directional bezel that doesn't click and no drilled lug holes. V2 has a domed ar coated mineral crystal. Uni directional bezel and drilled lugs.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

panchoskywalker said:


> @Panzer971 Very nice! What's the difference between V1 and V2 case? Is the V1 a little bit smaller? Can you share more pictures?


IIRC the V2 steel case is the same size as the V1. The V1 has a friction bidirectional bezel while the V2 has a unidirectional 120 clicks bezel. I don't know if it does entail differences in the case hidden structure. The V1 has an acrylic crystal while the V2 has a mineral glass AR coated crystal. I chose the V1 only because of the acrylic crystal which adds a lot of the vintage feel I wanted.

More pics :

















EDIT : itsmemuffins said it better


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

I miss the drilled lugs though


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

itsmemuffins said:


> Is there a difference in hue Between the hands and the dial? As I the hands are a shade whiter?


I didn't notice it.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Panzer971 said:


> IIRC the V2 steel case is the same size as the V1. The V1 has a friction bidirectional bezel while the V2 has a unidirectional 120 clicks bezel. I don't know if it does entail differences in the case hidden structure. The V1 has an acrylic crystal while the V2 has a mineral glass AR coated crystal. I chose the V1 only because of the acrylic crystal which adds a lot of the vintage feel I wanted.
> 
> More pics :
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Can we get a side profile pick showing the dome?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

It'll be about 1 year since I've had my TC Big crown w/ 9015 movement and thought it would be nice to put in a new dial to celebrate. Does anyone know if it would it be possible to throw in one of these Dagaz dials? I know they're made for Seiko movements and I think the diameter should work, but maybe its possible to make it fit by chopping off the feet and using dial dots, or some other method? I'll post this and try to do some more research but in the meantime would appreciate any tips if you have any.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

studiompd said:


> It'll be about 1 year since I've had my TC Big crown w/ 9015 movement and thought it would be nice to put in a new dial to celebrate. Does anyone know if it would it be possible to throw in one of these Dagaz dials? I know they're made for Seiko movements and I think the diameter should work, but maybe its possible to make it fit by chopping off the feet and using dial dots, or some other method? I'll post this and try to do some more research but in the meantime would appreciate any tips if you have any.


The Dagaz dial will work, but as you already mentioned, you will need to clip the dial feet and use dial dots to mount it. And since the Dagaz dial you linked to is a no-date, you won't have any problems with date wheel alignment with the Miyota 9015 movement.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Panzer971 said:


> I just love the blue Tudor Submariner "Marine Nationale" (French Navy). It was issued during the 70's to their "Nageurs de combat" (combat swimmers) who would most of the time put it on a homemade strap made from parachute webbings. How much are they worth now ? Well, when one is offered for sale it usually comes with a coyly "price on request" tag, which means that I don't have enough kidneys to sell to afford one. But they are a beauty :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Now you just need to fade the bezel insert and you'll have a near perfect homage to the Tudor!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> The Dagaz dial will work, but as you already mentioned, you will need to clip the dial feet and use dial dots to mount it. And since the Dagaz dial you linked to is a no-date, you won't have any problems with date wheel alignment with the Miyota 9015 movement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Awesome! Thanks, LT, exactly what I was hoping to hear. Now I just gotta figure out how to deal with the feet. Are flushcutters (maybe these) the proven method of getting them off?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Awesome! Thanks, LT, exactly what I was hoping to hear. Now I just gotta figure out how to deal with the feet. Are flushcutters (maybe these) the proven method of getting them off?


That's very similar to the tool I use, but I have also heard of others using fingernail clippers. I haven't tried that one myself, but I can't see any reason why it wouldn't work.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

studiompd said:


> It'll be about 1 year since I've had my TC Big crown w/ 9015 movement and thought it would be nice to put in a new dial to celebrate. Does anyone know if it would it be possible to throw in one of these Dagaz dials? I know they're made for Seiko movements and I think the diameter should work, but maybe its possible to make it fit by chopping off the feet and using dial dots, or some other method? I'll post this and try to do some more research but in the meantime would appreciate any tips if you have any.


William is now selling dials like the dagaz one you linked to.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

itsmemuffins said:


> William is now selling dials like the dagaz one you linked to.


Thanks for the heads up, was going to check out his new bezel insert offerings


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> This was on an Alpha explorer that I used to have, and it is near perfect fit
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


I'll wrestle with my conscience until I give this a punt

https://www.watch-alpha.eu/en/Watch...s/Jubilee-stainless-steel-bracelet-20-mm.html


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Tiger 5508 V5, Miyota 9015, skeletonized Plongeur hands from motor city watchworks and custom BSH dial by @jtragic.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

redzebra said:


> Tiger 5508 V5, Miyota 9015, skeletonized Plongeur hands from yobokies and custom BSH dial by @jtragic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12389773


Very nice! I'm throwing around ideas for a white dialed mod myslef. Are those seiko hands and do they fit right onto the 9015 with no mods?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Very nice! I'm throwing around ideas for a white dialed mod myslef. Are those seiko hands and do they fit right onto the 9015 with no mods?


Sorry, my bad...I got my source mixed up. I corrected my post. The hands for the 9015 came from Motor City Watchworks here: MotorCity WatchWorks | Hands for Citizen Miyota
I removed the lume with the tip of a sewing needle.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

redzebra said:


> Sorry, my bad...I got my source mixed up. I corrected my post. The hands for the 9015 came from Motor City Watchworks here: MotorCity WatchWorks | Hands for Citizen Miyota
> I removed the lume with the tip of a sewing needle.


No worries, thanks for the link! Is the dial a one-off or does jtragic have more?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

studiompd said:


> No worries, thanks for the link! Is the dial a one-off or does jtragic have more?


He had a bunch of them made. Not sure if he still has any. Shoot him a PM.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Earl Grey said:


> Beautiful. Can we get a side profile pick showing the dome?


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

Panzer971 said:


> I just love the blue Tudor Submariner "Marine Nationale" (French Navy). It was issued during the 70's to their "Nageurs de combat" (combat swimmers) who would most of the time put it on a homemade strap made from parachute webbings. How much are they worth now ? Well, when one is offered for sale it usually comes with a coyly "price on request" tag, which means that I don't have enough kidneys to sell to afford one. But they are a beauty :




The Rolex and Tudor Submariner watches used by the french military divers in the 1960/1985 were bought off the shelf from Rolex retailers in France, these watches were came with their bracelet, and mostly used with a bracelet, or with a perlon strap.

The use of parachute elastic strap was limited to the watches fitted to a navigation board with a depth gauge and compass, not for wrist wear.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

kelt said:


> The Rolex and Tudor Submariner watches used by the french military divers in the 1960/1985 were bought off the shelf from Rolex retailers in France, these watches were came with their bracelet, and mostly used with a bracelet, or with a perlon strap.
> 
> The use of parachute elastic strap was limited to the watches fitted to a navigation board with a depth gauge and compass, not for wrist wear.


Interesting. I'll keep my strap though :-D


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

Just got my TC GMT


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

5508v6 is out and it's got a domed sapphire crystal.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

itsmemuffins said:


> 5508v6 is out and it's got a domed sapphire crystal.


Yes, and a weird bubble back :-/


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Link?


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Link?


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92568125.44305.100002858392048&type=3&theater


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Panzer971 said:


> Yes, and a weird bubble back :-/


Is it? Or is it just the lighting? Poor William, he's good at making watches. Not so much at photography.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

itsmemuffins said:


> Is it? Or is it just the lighting? Poor William, he's good at making watches. Not so much at photography.


Advertised on his site as a bubble back. I like it but many may not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks like I ordered my 5508 couple days too early or I would definitely try the v6 case


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Historically, was there any bubble back 5508 (or diver ?)


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Panzer971 said:


> Historically, was there any bubble back 5508 (or diver ?)


Ok, there was : Rolex 6205 Submariner with patina at its Best! - Rolex Passion Report


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Advertised on his site as a bubble back. I like it but many may not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I saw that alright. Impossible to tell what it looks like from the photo.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

I wonder if it will make the watch thicker


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Proco2020 said:


> I'll wrestle with my conscience until I give this a punt
> 
> https://www.watch-alpha.eu/en/Watch...s/Jubilee-stainless-steel-bracelet-20-mm.html


This is the one! Sorry for my late response, was travelling a bit for work for the last week or so.

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Put on a rubber strap with polished buckle to match the polished bits. Brings out the chamfer.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Put on a rubber strap with polished buckle to match the polished bits. Brings out the chamfer.


Wow, great shot! |>


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Love the MN strap!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Wow, great shot! |>


Thanks! Enjoying it for about a year to the day as is and plan on updating the dial and hands soon.


----------



## SZenithLee (Jul 16, 2014)

Had the parts lying around for nearly a year now, and put it together this weekend.


----------



## Sergi_c05 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

switched to snowflake


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Sergi_c05 said:


> View attachment 12408695


Sergi, what's the lug to lug on that bad boy? I'm thinking of doing a gmt mod in the future, but want a smaller case.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

EDIT: I meant to add some thoughts.

The watch is just as I expected after reading all the praise here and elsewhere. The fit & finish is excellent for the price. The 90-click bezel is tight but not Invicta tight, with little backplay. The crown feels and turns very nicely when setting the time. The bracelet is decent, maybe a notch below Invicta, but it serves my needs. I had one link screw that didn't want to come out, but I needed to remove both links anyway so it didn't affect me. I haven't worn it enough to comment on the DG2813's accuracy, but the power reserve is near 48 hours. The watch arrived in the US in approx. 1 week. Don't expect any kind of watch box, but this no frills packaging I'm sure keeps costs low.

William was very quick to answer questions and very accommodating.

5508 V5, Dial R


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

5508 Big Crown V4 with matte explorer dial : Return of an old favorite after a hands change from Mercedes to Snowflakes.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Sergi_c05 said:


> View attachment 12408693
> 
> 
> View attachment 12408695


Is this a tiger concept original or did you just use the dial for your own build? I can't see a GMT on his site anywhere.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

The watch is there and is a new re-addition to the line up. One I still may buy yet.

http://www.tiger-concept.com/1655V2-watch.html


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Proco2020 said:


> The watch is there and is a new re-addition to the line up. One I still may buy yet.
> 
> http://www.tiger-concept.com/1655V2-watch.html


Nice! Thanks for that. I've been looking for a reasonably priced GMT for some time. Is the GMT hand independently settable and what is the bracelet like?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

I presume the GMT hand is independent as it is on my Blueberry Snowflake I bought from William earlier this year.

I can't comment on this bracet but I have three TC's I bought two on bracelets and the last one I bought head only. Read into that what you will.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone else with the 1655v2 that care to share their impressions (likes/dislikes)? I'm leaning towards pulling the trigger...


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Anyone else with the 1655v2 that care to share their impressions (likes/dislikes)? I'm leaning towards pulling the trigger...


I bought mine pretty much when he released it. I only bought the head. I have read that the bracelet is ok, but I do not normally wear bracelets anyways. What I like? It's actually really nice and better than the pictures on the site. The case is well done and the case back is plain jane. Nothing wrong with that. Just expect it for the price. Drilled lugs are always a plus for a strap swapper like me. The lume is pretty decent as well.

What I do not like? Well I did get the cheapest version/movement offered and you can feel it when winding and setting the time. The bezel markings or the gmt hours on the bezel has some ink bleeding or overflow in production. You cannot see it unless you are like 2 inches away from the watch. I want to wear it more than I do actually. It's because of my new additions popping in lol. Oh and it's mineral glass. Not a fan, but it's a beater.

Overall I'd buy it again knowing this. No regrets other than the movement.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

kpjimmy said:


> I bought mine pretty much when he released it. I only bought the head. I have read that the bracelet is ok, but I do not normally wear bracelets anyways. What I like? It's actually really nice and better than the pictures on the site. The case is well done and the case back is plain jane. Nothing wrong with that. Just expect it for the price. Drilled lugs are always a plus for a strap swapper like me. The lume is pretty decent as well.
> 
> What I do not like? Well I did get the cheapest version/movement offered and you can feel it when winding and setting the time. The bezel markings or the gmt hours on the bezel has some ink bleeding or overflow in production. You cannot see it unless you are like 2 inches away from the watch. I want to wear it more than I do actually. It's because of my new additions popping in lol. Oh and it's mineral glass. Not a fan, but it's a beater.
> 
> Overall I'd buy it again knowing this. No regrets other than the movement.


Thanks for your opinion and glad to hear you got a good impression regarding the case. Case finishing for the price is what most impressed me with my 5508 v5. I've had it for about a year and have been a happy customer. I paid a little more for the Miyotq 9015, but have heard that the DG movements run fine, and it seems the only option now is the DG3804B which is ok with me.

On paper I was worried about the dims. My 5508 wears well, but it is at my top end in terms of L2L at 48mm (I'm happy at 45mm), so I'm glad William sourced a case that's a little smaller at 47.2mm (vs his older gmt case which is 48.5 iirc). I also thought the height of the case would make it top heavy at 15.3mm, but I just measured my 5508 and it sits at 15.4mm with the crystal, so no worries there.

So its looking like the numbers should work for my wrist and my worries allayed -- I hope all this translates to wearing well on my wrist since the 5508 does wear comfortably.


----------



## Sergi_c05 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi all, sorry for the late replies.



studiompd said:


> Sergi, what's the lug to lug on that bad boy? I'm thinking of doing a gmt mod in the future, but want a smaller case.


Lug to lug is 47mm, 38,5mm wide without crown and a thickness of 15mm due to the nicely domed crystal. It is very comfortable to wear on my 7,5 inch wrist.



mrwomble said:


> Is this a tiger concept original or did you just use the dial for your own build? I can't see a GMT on his site anywhere.


As stated it is a Tiger Concept original. I bought the watch head only and put it on a Geckota bracelet I had. I also tend to wear it paired with a cocoa suede strap from SecTime. As for the movement, it may feel a bit rough when winding it but no issues, the GMT hand is independently settable and in terms of accuracy it goes strongly at around -4 seconds a day. To be honest, it turned out to be a good reliable beater.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Sergi_c05 said:


> Hi all, sorry for the late replies.
> 
> Lug to lug is 47mm, 38,5mm wide without crown and a thickness of 15mm due to the nicely domed crystal. It is very comfortable to wear on my 7,5 inch wrist.
> 
> As for the movement, it may feel a bit rough when winding it but no issues, the GMT hand is independently settable and in terms of accuracy it goes strongly at around -4 seconds a day. To be honest, it turned out to be a good reliable beater.


Thanks for the confirmation on the dims, Sergi. Its nice to know the thickness is due to the crystal and not the case. I'm in the market for a GMT and I'm trying to decide on this or the Tisell GMT.


----------



## Sergi_c05 (Dec 31, 2009)

studiompd said:


> Thanks for the confirmation on the dims, Sergi. Its nice to know the thickness is due to the crystal and not the case. I'm in the market for a GMT and I'm trying to decide on this or the Tisell GMT.


I have measured the thickness of the case from the back to the point where the crystal and the fixed bezel meet and it is 11.5mm.

I have also considered the Tisell GMT as a future purchase, I have the sub and it's a great watch for the price. Apart from the obvious design differences, one of the pros on the Tisell side is WR. I have swum and actually dived with my sub and the GMT has the same WR rating so no issues there. As for the TC, I have the intention to test it and if needed take the steps to make it really 10AT WR as allegedly is designed for (TC website informs it is designed for 10AT although it does not warranty any WR). I think it's always good to have that in a beater.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Sergi_c05 said:


> I have measured the thickness of the case from the back to the point where the crystal and the fixed bezel meet and it is 11.5mm.
> 
> I have also considered the Tisell GMT as a future purchase, I have the sub and it's a great watch for the price. Apart from the obvious design differences, one of the pros on the Tisell side is WR. I have swum and actually dived with my sub and the GMT has the same WR rating so no issues there. As for the TC, I have the intention to test it and if needed take the steps to make it really 10AT WR as allegedly is designed for (TC website informs it is designed for 10AT although it does not warranty any WR). I think it's always good to have that in a beater.


Thanks for that additional measurements. Are either the GMT or hour hand quickset on the Tiger?

I agree, the WR rating on the Tisell is nice vs the Tiger. Fortunately, its not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Funny you should mention water resistance as I just tested my 5508 V5 last night.

Here's my disemboweled Tiger after my _super-scientific_ WR testing method - a good hard 30 second shaking inside my homemade pressure chamber[SUP]1[/SUP]. No folks, this is not for the faint of wrist.









As you can see from the dry tissue I put inside the case, this was a successful test.









Lubrication of the seals with silicone dielectric grease (inside the crown as well). My testing took place prior to lubrication, so now it should be good to 500m[SUP]2[/SUP].










A shot across the bow.










Here we see the majesty of the DG2813 movement, in all its undecorated glory.










Aaaannnd recased, with the 29.5mm generic Rolex caseback opener (I like to pretend it says "Titanium" on the chuck rather than "Tianjiu"). Be careful not to strip those threads folks.










[SUP]1[/SUP]a tupperware full of water

[SUP]2[/SUP]give or take a few zeros.

#tiger water resistance v5 5508


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Tiger uses the DG3804B movement in both of their GMT watches, so the GMT hand is the independent one. The GMT hand is not quickset, in that it does not jump from one hour to the next. It moves smoothly through the hours. I tend to set the main time to a given hour (6:00 am), then set the GMT hand to the correct hour (noon, since GMT is 6 hours ahead from where I live). Then I will go and set the correct local time. I am too Type A to set local time to some odd minute, then estimate where the GMT hand becomes 'close enough'.


----------



## loqv75 (May 8, 2012)

Hi all I would like to buy a Tiger concept watch with a sterile dial, does anyone know who could custom-print some personal texts on it? Thanks for your help.
Vince


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Hello everybody,

My new Tiger Concept Seamonster finally arrived!









It makes a pretty solid impression, except for the bracelet. The 39mm case is nicely brushed, the sides are polished.









Hands and bezel operate precisely, the crown is screw-in.









The lume is quite weak but in my point of view, this underlines the vintage touch of the watch ;-)

I chose the DG2813 option since I have enough watches with Miyota movements. It is equipped with a hack functionality and works with +3 seconds / day.

The thing I like most about this watch is the marvellously domed chrystal. Wonderful!









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

That's a very beautiful piece, I love it!



Uhr_Mensch said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> My new Tiger Concept Seamonster finally arrived!
> 
> ...


----------



## lmmo (Dec 28, 2014)

Uhr_Mensch said:


> It makes a pretty solid impression, except for the bracelet.


What's the issue with the bracelet?


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Well, one of the links lost a rivet during transportation.

Meanwhile, William has sent me a replacement link.

On my question "how do I know that all the other links are okay?", he answered "try out for yourself".
First, I did not know whether to laugh or howl but at the end, the problem is solved (for now).
All in all, he is reacting but not the greatest communicator.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi there. A week or so ago I might have been a little buzzed one evening and ordered this. It arrived Tuesday. It's the TC 5513V2 style with no logo and DG2813 movement.



















I'd been wanting something inexpensive to use with a couple of 20mm leather straps and a mesh band I've accumulated. I wanted a black face that was kind of casual, but not too much so. Had my eye on another Hamilton Khaki Field, but I did not want to spend that sort of cash. The size is right in my sweet spot, I love the look of the Tudor snowflake subs and a date window is a must for me, so this thing hit a lot of buttons for me. Figured for ~$120 what the heck. If I didn't like it I could always sell it pretty easily. I went with the DG movement to keep the cost low.

I gotta say, I am pretty damn impressed. It looks great and I love the blank dial especially. Everything on the face lines up perfectly, the bezel is tight and turns really nicely. Yeah the lugs are a bit rough in spots, but not overly so. Visually you can't tell at all. Hand winding is a bit catchy (technical term), but not a big deal. I've owned a Squale 1545 before and I'll be honest, I really can't tell much difference in quality. Yep, you get a swiss movement, sapphire and a nice bracelet with the Squale, but it sure seems like the same or very, very similar case, bezel and insert to me. Oh and added bonus so far, since Tuesday it's a whopping 2.4 seconds fast total. Also I love the drilled lugs. I've never owned a watch with these before, perfect for my strap ADD.


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Nice watch, congratulations!

Try to shake your watch, the DG2813 is an automatic movement ;-)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## diggerdanh (Jan 28, 2016)

saturnine said:


> EDIT: I meant to add some thoughts.
> 
> 5508 V5, Dial R


Thanks for these pics, I really wish William would have macros like this of his dials on his site. I was really thinking about getting this dial but I was going back and forth because the pics on the site did not show that well. I definitely want this one now.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

diggerdanh said:


> Thanks for these pics, I really wish William would have macros like this of his dials on his site. I was really thinking about getting this dial but I was going back and forth because the pics on the site did not show that well. I definitely want this one now.


My pleasure. Yes, his photos are atrocious but the dial is nicely printed. I would imagine if he invested more time in better photos his sales would increase, but perhaps he has all he can handle already.

Just be aware this is one glossy dial & reflects everything (as you can see) - he doesn't have this particular style in matte, sadly. It's great if gloss is what you're going for, personally I'm going to swap it out &/or spray it w/matte lacquer (I already had a change of dial in mind when I bought it).



Uhr_Mensch said:


> Well, one of the links lost a rivet during transportation.
> 
> Meanwhile, William has sent me a replacement link.
> 
> ...


Ha, I had a similar experience. I found a link screw was stripped and asked for assistance - His recommendation was to glue it.

He did end up sending a replacement piece.

How is the clasp on his rivet bracelet? Is it a flip-lock? Screw link pins? I bought an ebay one & it's ok but the clasp is rattly & not a flip-lock.


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Hi, the clasp of my Tiger-Concept-vintage-bracelet is just a click-in, very simple.

But it works without problems.









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

sorry, double post


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Uhr_Mensch said:


> Hi, the clasp of my Tiger-Concept-vintage-bracelet is just a click-in, very simple.
> 
> But it works without problems.
> 
> ...


Methinks they have the same supplier.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

saturnine said:


> My pleasure. Yes, his photos are atrocious but the dial is nicely printed. I would imagine if he invested more time in better photos his sales would increase, but perhaps he has all he can handle already.
> 
> Just be aware this is one glossy dial & reflects everything (as you can see) - he doesn't have this particular style in matte, sadly. It's great if gloss is what you're going for, personally I'm going to swap it out &/or spray it w/matte lacquer (I already had a change of dial in mind when I bought it).
> 
> ...


I just bought his rivet bracelet, and just received it today. I _think _it's basically the same bracelet as WO990's, except it has SEL's to fit his 5508 case. To me that's the good part, since WO's endlinks don't exactly match his case. It may also be a bit heavier. It's hard to tell right now because my watch is attached to the one I'm wearing. The clasp is the same rattly clasp with no flip lock. I bought it with the intention of switching it anyway, so it's not a big deal for me. The truth is, I've been wearing the WO bracelets on two watches now, my Tudor Prince and my BSH vintage big crown. They seem to break in and get less rattly over time. In fact, the one I'm wearing makes no real noise anymore, except if I were to shake my wrist vigorously.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I am super impressed with the DG movement. It's a grand total of 2 seconds fast in a week of continuous running. Yeah, it's not as smooth as some movements, but it's not nearly as rattley/noisey as I had expected it to be. Practically non-existent. 

Do you all know if there are different options for bracelets that fit the 5513V2 case that he sells separately??


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Jtragic said:


> I just bought his rivet bracelet, and just received it today. I _think _it's basically the same bracelet as WO990's, except it has SEL's to fit his 5508 case. To me that's the good part, since WO's endlinks don't exactly match his case. It may also be a bit heavier. It's hard to tell right now because my watch is attached to the one I'm wearing. The clasp is the same rattly clasp with no flip lock. I bought it with the intention of switching it anyway, so it's not a big deal for me. The truth is, I've been wearing the WO bracelets on two watches now, my Tudor Prince and my BSH vintage big crown. They seem to break in and get less rattly over time. In fact, the one I'm wearing makes no real noise anymore, except if I were to shake my wrist vigorously.


I've been looking at flip lock clasps offered via Raffle & ebay, though I haven't decided if it's worth it or not. The rattle isn't really an issue & I actually find it useful for Beatles concerts. What bothers me is that I have to put my finger between the clasp & my wrist to offer enough resistive force to buckle it. Then while simulating brushing the clasp against something, I've caused it to open numerous times.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I am super impressed with the DG movement. It's a grand total of 2 seconds fast in a week of continuous running. Yeah, it's not as smooth as some movements, but it's not nearly as rattley/noisey as I had expected it to be. Practically non-existent.
> 
> Do you all know if there are different options for bracelets that fit the 5513V2 case that he sells separately??


I have to really listen to hear the rotor. Compared w/that of the 7s26 in my SNK809, which is near Timex loudness.

It had been running about -20sec/day for me, but after letting it sit over the weekend it seems to be +5sec/day today.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I've been looking at flip lock clasps offered via Raffle & ebay, though I haven't decided if it's worth it or not. The rattle isn't really an issue & I actually find it useful for Beatles concerts. What bothers me is that I have to put my finger between the clasp & my wrist to offer enough resistive force to buckle it. Then while simulating brushing the clasp against something, I've caused it to open numerous times.


Huh, I don't have the problem with it not easily closing on any of them. I will say, I have had the very minimal occasion to open it accidentally.


----------



## Zellmo (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi. I'm considering buying the 1655 V2 (Explorer ​II homage). Do any of you guys have a photo of it from the side (profile). I'd like to see how thick it actually is. A few wrist shots would also be nice


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Jtragic said:


> I just bought his rivet bracelet, and just received it today. I _think _it's basically the same bracelet as WO990's, except it has SEL's to fit his 5508 case. To me that's the good part, since WO's endlinks don't exactly match his case. It may also be a bit heavier. It's hard to tell right now because my watch is attached to the one I'm wearing. The clasp is the same rattly clasp with no flip lock. I bought it with the intention of switching it anyway, so it's not a big deal for me. The truth is, I've been wearing the WO bracelets on two watches now, my Tudor Prince and my BSH vintage big crown. They seem to break in and get less rattly over time. In fact, the one I'm wearing makes no real noise anymore, except if I were to shake my wrist vigorously.


Any further thoughts on the two bracelets? Any chance you have a food scale sitting around? I would be curious to know if there is a weight difference.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Any further thoughts on the two bracelets? Any chance you have a food scale sitting around? I would be curious to know if there is a weight difference.


I have not done anything yet with the TC bracelet. I am, however, wearing my Tudor Prince with my WO990 bracelet today and it's just as jingly as I remember it. I will say though, on a fifty year old watch the jingly nature fits.

I have a gram scale so I can weigh the two of them tonight.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Guess what? Here's mine... just received it after ordering it, minutes upon reading this thread! Great enablers!

Bracelet was a chore to re-size though, reminded my of the Omega CrPO bracelets - small screw at one end of a link bar.

Took me a good 30 min to do it! Great value nonetheless.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Guess what? Here's mine... just received it after ordering it, minutes upon reading this thread! Great enablers!
> 
> Bracelet was a chore to re-size though, reminded my of the Tudor bracelets - small screw at one end of a link bar.
> 
> ...


congrats. Welcome to the club.

This is one is one of my most favourite watches in my collection.









But you can't just stop at one :-d


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

itsmemuffins said:


> congrats. Welcome to the club.
> 
> This is one is one of my most favourite watches in my collection.
> 
> ...


Lovely watches you have there. Agree with you. I was just emailing William about which one I should get next!

The vintage GMT is calling out to me.


----------



## Kukaruz (Sep 22, 2014)

How can I open my Tiger Concept on the cheap? Tried a ball of sticking tape, but absolutely no luck with that.

I can hear, see and feel the movement beeing loose when unscrewing the crown....


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Kukaruz said:


> How can I open my Tiger Concept on the cheap? Tried a ball of sticking tape, but absolutely no luck with that.
> 
> I can hear, see and feel the movement beeing loose when unscrewing the crown....
> 
> View attachment 12512415


Have you tried an actual sticky ball.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...0.Xsticky+ball.TRS0&_nkw=sticky+ball&_sacat=0


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Absolute value. Makes me want to sell all my other watches


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Kukaruz said:


> How can I open my Tiger Concept on the cheap? Tried a ball of sticking tape, but absolutely no luck with that.
> 
> I can hear, see and feel the movement beeing loose when unscrewing the crown....


You can try gluing a nut on the caseback & then opening w/a wrench; but if you're going to spend money, do it once & get the right* tool.
Watchmaker Repair Tool Kit Watch Back Case Cover Opener Remover For ROLEX TUDOR | eBay

*actually a knockoff of the _real_ right tool).


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Absolute value. Makes me want to sell all my other watches


Great looking watch!

What's your wrist size?


----------



## Kukaruz (Sep 22, 2014)

saturnine said:


> You can try gluing a nut on the caseback & then opening w/a wrench; but if you're going to spend money, do it once & get the right* tool.
> Watchmaker Repair Tool Kit Watch Back Case Cover Opener Remover For ROLEX TUDOR | eBay
> 
> *actually a knockoff of the _real_ right tool).


_My russian heritage kicked through and I actually hotglued a piece of pipe to the back, thank you for the tip! :-d

Problem now is:

The movement is screwed down perfectly with the two screws, but when I pull the crown to time-setting position, the whole movement + dial + ring it is attached to is wobbling around, like the only thing holding down this stuff is the stem? What is wrong?

Sorry for offtopic! 

_*EDIT: FIXED:
*Took out everything, bent one of these little metal plates that extend beyond the edge of the inner case, and et-voila the rattling is gone :-!:-!:-!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Kukaruz said:


> My russian heritage kicked through and I actually hotglued a piece of pipe to the back, thank you for the tip! :-d
> 
> Problem now is:
> 
> ...


Are the movement holder tabs in the correct position, under the correct ledge?

If that's not it, I would try contacting [email protected] Perhaps he will not help if it was purchased second hand, but worth a shot.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

6.75inch brother. The watch really fits well.



Pyliip said:


> Great looking watch!
> 
> What's your wrist size?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Awesome piece, this is the 5513v1 case, right? who did the lume job?

More pic from the side please.



redzebra said:


> View attachment 12531081


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Ditto Redzebra, who did the lume job? That must look great at night!

Today's offering:


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

panchoskywalker said:


> Awesome piece, this is the 5513v1 case, right? who did the lume job?
> 
> More pic from the side please.





SteevoLS said:


> Ditto Redzebra, who did the lume job? That must look great at night!


Thanks guys. It is a 5517 just like the one posted by SteevoLS above but it got a black cerkote treatment and relume. 
The cerakote was done by rbesass and the relume by a friend . I'll post more shots when I get a chance.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Do you think he'd be interested in some business from folks in this thread?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

SteevoLS said:


> Do you think he'd be interested in some business from folks in this thread?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You can contact him directly. 
Just send a PM to WUS member rbesass and ask.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Here is my sterile TC Sub on Helenarou pull through strap. The look and convenience of a NATO without the watch sitting high









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Brother Rice and Gravy had an opportunity to pick up a long sought after piece so I gladly took this one off his hands. I'm a TC believer now!

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

I have a seamonster on the way! How long does it usually take to get to the states? Mine shows the status of processed through facility Hong Kong Air mail center since the 22nd.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

brboot said:


> I have a seamonster on the way! How long does it usually take to get to the states? Mine shows the status of processed through facility Hong Kong Air mail center since the 22nd.


They are on break right now with nothing really shipping until after the 13th of this month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

KRSVINTAGE said:


> They are on break right now with nothing really shipping until after the 13th of this month.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has already shipped. The USPS site shows processed through the Hong Kong airport since September 22nd.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

brboot said:


> It has already shipped. The USPS site shows processed through the Hong Kong airport since September 22nd.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Ah. I know my friend's recent purchase took 4 weeks. He ended up contacting William but it was out of his control at that moment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

TC 5513 V2 with 8215.
I reduced the applied gilt marker dial from 29 to 28mm to make it fit.
Insert got a bleach bath for a little while to make it more flat and less glossy.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Day 2 for this one...


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

redzebra said:


> Day 2 for this one...
> 
> View attachment 12570409
> 
> ...


could I ask what dial reference that is?

I have three TC's and all printed dials, my fourth may have applied indices and sword hands (I fancy a 12hr bezel though)


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Proco2020 said:


> could I ask what dial reference that is?
> 
> I have three TC's and all printed dials, my fourth may have applied indices and sword hands (I fancy a 12hr bezel though)


It is dial AW which is 29mm. Depending on which TC case you want to use it for, you may need to file it down to 28mm which is what I did.


----------



## Alexp (Jan 22, 2012)

May I check where to buy tiger concept?


----------



## diggerdanh (Jan 28, 2016)

http://www.tiger-concept.com/


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Proco2020 said:


> could I ask what dial reference that is?
> 
> I have three TC's and all printed dials, my fourth may have applied indices and sword hands (I fancy a 12hr bezel though)


Gorgeous. I looked at the white version but it seems slightly different from yours which is more true to the BB design. If it looks anything like this one I might have to pick it up for my Tiger BB36 hommage.

It currently has a Dagaz BB dial and the lume on that doesn't match the tiger hands.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

In the background a 1913 Mercer speedster replica


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

TC 5508 V4 with explorer dial and snowflake hands on a brown leather nato strap.


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

saturnine said:


> .


Sweet openwater shot, Sat. Did you check or modify the seals before you took that Tiger swimming or did you just roll the dice and hope for the best?

Sent the hard way from my Commodore 64.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Elbakalao said:


> Sweet openwater shot, Sat. Did you check or modify the seals before you took that Tiger swimming or did you just roll the dice and hope for the best?
> 
> Sent the hard way from my Commodore 64.


Thank you! That was Miami Beach, btw.

Awhile back I posted in this thread where I took it apart, tested it, then applied dielectric grease to the seals. Tapatalk is being dysfunctional, but if you search "Here's my disemboweled Tiger" you should find it.

EDIT:
Here it is.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/show-off-your-tiger-concept-watch-2245337-136.html#post43882833


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi folks,

I'm interested by the white GMT, looking for something reminiscent of the white Pan Am ones.

Is the insert really pepsi or is the red more pink as the picture suggest? Any aftermarket inserts compatible with the Tiger? 

Are the silver hands readable on the white background?

Kind regards, 
Philippe


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Seamonster finally came in! The watch is fantastic, the band not so much but it does get the job done.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Pyliip said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm interested by the white GMT, looking for something reminiscent of the white Pan Am ones.
> 
> ...


In my experience the insert was more purple/ pink and I really didn't like it.
But I replaced it with an aftermarket black insert.
I would say go for it, and you can easily replace the insert if you didn't like the colors.









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for your answer the_watchier! 
Yours look gorgeous.

Is the insert like a Rolex (



) or more like an SKX (



) ?

What's a good place for aftermarket inserts? 
I think I'll get the black one from TC, maybe the blue one as well, and a pepsi one aftermarket.

Your bracelet is from Alpha, correct?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Pyliip said:


> Thanks for your answer the_watchier!
> Yours look gorgeous.
> 
> Is the insert like a Rolex (
> ...


Thank you!
The insert is Rolex size one not the skx size.
I got it from eBay, there are few sellers that carry It, for about 15$.
Also check with William he might have one, it will be a much cheaper option.
Good luck

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

And so, with the Steinhart HK LE GMT-II released, I shoot William an email to ask if he could piece together something similar.

Some time later, this arrived...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

First day for Seiko SRPB055 on my wrist.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

I just recieved the explorer homage last night. After 30 minutes I gave up on resizing the vintage bracelet. Put it on a perlon and I am really enjoying it.

I am now looking at the big crown homage, but I am unsure if I want to go for the Ticino one for a better bracelet.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Durkano said:


> I just recieved the explorer homage last night. After 30 minutes I gave up on resizing the vintage bracelet. Put it on a perlon and I am really enjoying it.
> 
> I am now looking at the big crown homage, but I am unsure if I want to go for the Ticino one for a better bracelet.
> View attachment 12606521
> View attachment 12606525


I don't rate the Ticino bracelet over much and the TC ones are definitely not great. However the price difference between a TC and a Ticino would buy you a really nice aftermarket bracelet and a bottle of wine. Vintage rivet for example

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> And so, with the Steinhart HK LE GMT-II released, I shoot William an email to ask if he could piece together something similar.
> 
> Some time later, this arrived...


Happiness is a yellow envelope from Hong-Kong


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

totally.. ive grown to like yellow.


Panzer971 said:


> Happiness is a yellow envelope from Hong-Kong


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

Looks good! 

Can you notice a big difference between the lume on the hands and the one on the dial? 

Cheers


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Tiger @ The Beach


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Joining the club with something a bit different...


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

Rocking this bad boy today.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Guzmannosaurus said:


> Joining the club with something a bit different...


That is very cool.. wear it in good health

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Tremec said:


> Rocking this bad boy today.


Wow.

Sent the hard way from my Commodore 64.


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Drinking a barely pop and looking at pictures of Soviet bus stops with my trusty Tiger.

Sent the hard way from my Commodore 64.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Elbakalao said:


> Drinking a barely pop and looking at pictures of Soviet bus stops with my trusty Tiger.
> 
> Sent the hard way from my Commodore 64.


Thanks for letting me know about the Soviet Bus Stops book. It is now in my Amazon basket


----------



## manaz94 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi,
I have a question for all the TC owners: Yesterday I bought a 5508 v6 Snowflake Style A1. 
Where will I receive the tracking number?
Obviously when I'll receive it, I will post some photos 
Thank you
Nick


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

manaz94 said:


> Hi,
> I have a question for all the TC owners: Yesterday I bought a 5508 v6 Snowflake Style A1.
> Where will I receive the tracking number?
> Obviously when I'll receive it, I will post some photos
> ...


It will be emailed to your paypal address, or at least that was my experience.

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## manaz94 (Nov 2, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> It will be emailed to your paypal address, or at least that was my experience.
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Thank you!
Now, I hope to receive it soon... I'm sure I'll love it <3


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 83Phil (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi All,

I received my 8805 V6 with Miyota 8215 movement last week. 
William is top notch! Really fast on communication and answering questions, the watch was shipped out in no time and I received it a week later on the other side of the globe.
The watch itself looks and wears high quality too, so I'm very happy with my purchase! Oh, and I absolutely love the blue AR coating on the sapphire crystal.


----------



## 83Phil (Nov 3, 2017)

I meant 5508 model type, sorry for the typo...



83Phil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my 8805 V6 with Miyota 8215 movement last week.
> William is top notch! Really fast on communication and answering questions, the watch was shipped out in no time and I received it a week later on the other side of the globe.
> ...


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

83Phil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my 8805 V6 with Miyota 8215 movement last week.
> William is top notch! Really fast on communication and answering questions, the watch was shipped out in no time and I received it a week later on the other side of the globe.
> The watch itself looks and wears high quality too, so I'm very happy with my purchase! Oh, and I absolutely love the blue AR coating on the sapphire crystal.


What do you think of the bubble back ?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 83Phil (Nov 3, 2017)

Panzer971 said:


> What do you think of the bubble back ?


I like the bubble back, looks classy! Here some more pics:


----------



## 83Phil (Nov 3, 2017)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 12630927
> 
> 
> View attachment 12630929
> ...


That looks stunning! What case type is this one? Is that also the sapphire crystal?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

83Phil said:


> That looks stunning! What case type is this one? Is that also the sapphire crystal?


It's a 5513 V2. Not sapphire...it is what he refers to as "high quality super dome mineral glass with AR coating".


----------



## 83Phil (Nov 3, 2017)

redzebra said:


> It's a 5513 V2. Not sapphire...it is what he refers to as "high quality super dome mineral glass with AR coating".


Ok, how does the crystal look like in profile? I wonder how much it differs from my 5508 V6.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

83Phil said:


> Ok, how does the crystal look like in profile? I wonder how much it differs from my 5508 V6.


I have a 5508 V5 and another 5508 but don't remember which version...any way the dome on both look the same as the 5513 to me.
He doesn't do a very good job of showing his products on his web site, but has some shots on his facebook page...take a look around there... I found this but it does not say of what it is: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...18349213.32701.100002858392048&type=3&theater


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

redzebra said:


> I have a 5508 V5 and another 5508 but don't remember which version...any way the dome on both look the same as the 5513 to me.
> He doesn't do a very good job of showing his products on his web site, but has some shots on his facebook page...take a look around there... I found this but it does not say of what it is: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...18349213.32701.100002858392048&type=3&theater


That's a 5513 bezel, and with the drilled lugs it's a V2 case


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

83Phil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my 8805 V6 with Miyota 8215 movement last week.
> William is top notch! Really fast on communication and answering questions, the watch was shipped out in no time and I received it a week later on the other side of the globe.
> ...


Nice! Btw, how is the bezel action? Is there any backward play?


----------



## 83Phil (Nov 3, 2017)

Forever8895 said:


> Nice! Btw, how is the bezel action? Is there any backward play?


Just a really tiny tiny bit of backward play on the bezel, but hardly noticeable on mine, it clicks super smooth and feels very solid. 
Before I ordered mine, I did a lot of research and had read (and also watched Kurt from Minitwatch's review) that early TC's had a bit of lacking quality on non-clicking bezels and bezel movement/turning, but not on the 5508 V6 at all.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi all, my second TC! Only thing I don't really like is the SEL fit otherwise it's the perfect 5513 maxi hommage.

I really wish William would have more models with a plexi and in the future also offer a case with lugholes, 26mm dial and nice crownguards! Those would sell a lot.

Now onto the pictures:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

kovy71 said:


> Hi all, my second TC! Only thing I don't really like is the SEL fit otherwise it's the perfect 5513 maxi hommage.
> 
> I really wish William would have more models with a plexi and in the future also offer a case with lugholes, 26mm dial and nice crownguards! Those would sell a lot.
> 
> Now onto the pictures:


I believe this is the 5513 V1, right? Cause I think V2 has drilled lugs but doesn't have this beautiful plexi!

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## ginny027 (Apr 21, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> I believe this is the 5513 V1, right? Cause I think V2 has drilled lugs but doesn't have this beautiful plexi!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


i think the V2 has a better looking bezel too, no?

Anyone know now if it's possible to replace the crystal with a plexi? (Also want to do this on my ginault, go from sapphire to plexi, but it seems pretty unprecedented)


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

ginny027 said:


> i think the V2 has a better looking bezel too, no?
> 
> Anyone know now if it's possible to replace the crystal with a plexi? (Also want to do this on my ginault, go from sapphire to plexi, but it seems pretty unprecedented)


Yes it's the V1 case with the plexi. The bezel is actually OK, it's non-click bi-directional and "historically accurate". First i also thought about the 5513v2 case but I just love the plexi so I went for the V1. The Insert is variant E (greyish).


----------



## MMOneSix (Jan 7, 2012)

Just sent William an email re. a custom 6538 gilt GMT. Anybody happen to know if he has gold GMT hands available on-hand? Also, does he have a high-dome crystal for the 6538 similar to the 5517 crystals he has? 

Specs: 

6538 c/ 8mm crown
Gilt, no-date, gloss dial
Gilt Benz hands c/ gold GMT hand (would like red and gold if it exists)
high dome acrylic crystal


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi all,

I finally received my white GMT with a black insert!

It has the 5508V6 case, 120 clicks dome crystal and bubble back (I guess for that one):









(I'm in Switzerland tracking the time in California, working with colleagues in San Francisco)

@ MMOneSix: This one has a sapphire dome crystal.

William keeps telling me not to try to change the insert:
"The bezel go with the case and please don't try to remove it. You will break it and can never put it back on again."
Has anyone changed an insert on the v6? 
I really feel like going for a pepsi one and trying to have a watch repair man change it for me. 
Is it like is warning about WR?

For a Jubilee the Alpha one is a good bet right?

The DateDay are available! I'm still pondering if I'll get the black or the white one. 
The come on a V2 vintage bracelet that is "not a universal design bracelet. We design it to fit our DD and 5508V6 case."


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Pyliip said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I finally received my white GMT with a black insert!
> 
> ...


This is V5 on an alpha bracelet. 
I did change the insert myself, by heating it with a hair dryer and then removing it with a blade.
One concern though, the bezel assembly itself is made of soft brass, so you can easily bend it beyond repair, if you attempt to remove it the traditional way, same as a Seiko for example.

But replacing the insert will mot be a problem.

I assume this applies to v6, but this is an assumption.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Pyliip said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I finally received my white GMT with a black insert!
> 
> ...


It sounds like it may be a miscommunication. It seems like he thinks you are taking about the bezel, rather than just the insert.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

saturnine said:


> It sounds like it may be a miscommunication. It seems like he thinks you are taking about the bezel, rather than just the insert.


I guess so

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Thanks for the replies. 

the_watchier, It's your picture that inspired me to get the gmt, in white and now to look for a jubilee bracelet for it! 
Thanks for the tips about the insert, I'll see if I go for the pepsi one but it could really make the watch pop. 

@saturnine: I had gotten the same response from William about just the insert and I was thinking that popping bezels would be easier (and make it possible to switch them somehow regularly) so I asked again and got the same one. 

Cheers


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Pyliip said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> ...


I know there are plenty of modders here who have changed inserts (not bezels) on their TC watches without issue. I believe he exercises extreme caution when dealing with people who choose to mess with their watches, since he's a 1 man operation & perhaps receives a lot of crazy warranty claims which originate from carelessness.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Tiger 5517...cerakote by @rbesass...re-lume by a friend


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Tiger 5508 V5


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Tiger 5508 V4


----------



## DamonP (Mar 13, 2017)

Just in from Hong Kong Post - 5508v6 w/Miyota 9015 on Cincy 'seatbelt' blk/gray strap and a Khaki canvas from Barton Bands. Waterproof teated to 5ATM by Tourneau at a local mall, so no problem for swimming. Needs floss under bezel; otherwise it looks good and feels great on the wrist - lots of compliments (even from the Tourneau guys). Unfortunately, I have caught the Tiger bug and am looking toward a Milspec Seamonster 300 (5508 w/style U2M) and asking William to upgrade the movement to a Miyota 9015 as my next watch (Christmas present to my self?) !!!


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Snagged this bb one homage with the miyota, pretty amazed with what you can get for such few bucks these days


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

n1k0 said:


> Snagged this bb one homage with the miyota, pretty amazed with what you can get for such few bucks these days
> 
> View attachment 12716225
> View attachment 12716227


Looks great, especially on that strap. Where did you source it, if you do not mind my asking?


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Looks great, especially on that strap. Where did you source it, if you do not mind my asking?


Thanks! It's an old one I got from ebay a few years ago for smthg like $12, couldn't find the seller back sorry.


----------



## DamonP (Mar 13, 2017)

New shoes - Smoke and Cherry NATO from Barton Watch Bands, Cincy Straps Bond NATO
And
A gratuitous wrist shot all dressed up and acting adult like at a Black tie event on a Cincy "SB" black with gey outer stripe.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

v6 with v2 rivet just in from TC 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## manaz94 (Nov 2, 2017)

Guys, I'm so worried.
Tomorrow will be the 39th day of wait for my 5508 v6 Red Snowflake. Should I be worried?
Tracking for Italy stops when the product leaves HK, so (shame) no real tracking for me.
What's your delivery time?
Hope to receive it very soon


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

manaz94 said:


> Guys, I'm so worried.
> Tomorrow will be the 39th day of wait for my 5508 v6 Red Snowflake. Should I be worried?
> Tracking for Italy stops when the product leaves HK, so (shame) no real tracking for me.
> What's your delivery time?
> Hope to receive it very soon


I don't know my friend, but I would have have messaged them before ordering to make sure shipping was tracked / insured if you wanted that service. Its really your risk if you didn't, but if you paid by credit card you may be able to get a refund in any case?

Hope it turns up through:-(

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Has anyone ordered a GMT with sword hands? I've "Blueberry" with Snowflakes but now thinking of a black bezel Swords I briefly thought of Pencils but thy don't work for me other that a One replica.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Happy Friday









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

Mrwozza70 said:


> v6 with v2 rivet just in from TC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the rivet with the spring bars holding the bracelet links?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Tremec said:


> Is this the rivet with the spring bars holding the bracelet links?


It is...

Posted a little more detail here https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=44740937

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Mrwozza70 said:


> It is...
> 
> Posted a little more detail here https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=44740937
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I really don't understand the logic behind that.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

saturnine said:


> I really don't understand the logic behind that.


Depends on whether you ever tried to adjust the previous rivet bracelet... then you would 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Usually ends up with at least two puncture holes in fingers, and a blood stained useless SOB rivet bracelet in the bin.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

saturnine said:


> I really don't understand the logic behind that.





Mrwozza70 said:


> Depends on whether you ever tried to adjust the previous rivet bracelet... then you would
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Well, I did. That's why it make sense to me.

Luckily, no injury to my fingers or hands.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Depends on whether you ever tried to adjust the previous rivet bracelet... then you would
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Very true brother, I ended up with so many deep cuts in both hands 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Very true brother, I ended up with so many deep cuts in both hands
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


I did have one deep cut, 6 years ago. Don't laugh. It was while sizing of my Casio MDV106 bracelet.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

On the current rivet bracelet, how small can the size be adjusted? On the sub style, the smallest It can get is down to four permanent links and one adjustable link, so five in total. This is a problem on the six o clock side because the clasp becomes unbalanced and I wish I could get down to only four links. 

if I can size down more links on the rivet style, I'll go ahead and order one from William.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> On the current rivet bracelet, how small can the size be adjusted? On the sub style, the smallest It can get is down to four permanent links and one adjustable link, so five in total. This is a problem on the six o clock side because the clasp becomes unbalanced and I wish I could get down to only four links.
> 
> if I can size down more links on the rivet style, I'll go ahead and order one from William.


|> Good question. I like to know too.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> |> Good question. I like to know too.


All the links have the spring bar arrangement

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for for the speedy reply!



Mrwozza70 said:


> All the links have the spring bar arrangement
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> All the links have the spring bar arrangement
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. I think you mentioned that before, in our BSHT thread. Just need to be sure. :-!


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

NP...Just so people know is what the heck we're chatting about...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

V2 on V2 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Depends on whether you ever tried to adjust the previous rivet bracelet... then you would
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yes, but security in a bracelet is paramount.

Try sizing a Vostok bracelet & you will likely run out of band aids to quell the bleeding.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Just a quick question that I'm sure one of you could answer. I'm looking to buy some mod stuff from tiger. Do you have to pay shipping over every single item you order?

Thinking of modding an Invicta with miyota 8215 into a blue snowflake probably.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

nckwvr said:


> Just a quick question that I'm sure one of you could answer. I'm looking to buy some mod stuff from tiger. Do you have to pay shipping over every single item you order?
> 
> Thinking of modding an Invicta with miyota 8215 into a blue snowflake probably.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


If you order from his web site you do. However if you email him he has been known to mail things in a group for 1 shipping price. You will pay more than if it's 1 item but less than all the items if mailed separately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

rbesass said:


> If you order from his web site you do. However if you email him he has been known to mail things in a group for 1 shipping price. You will pay more than if it's 1 item but less than all the items if mailed separately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered two bezel inserts from him not to long ago and he shipped them both at the stated shipping price of one. As already stated I Emailed him because there wasn't any way to order two inserts from the web site at the same time. I suspect this will vary with the weight of the items ordered.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I recently bought a 1016 Explorer homage from Tiger. Beautiful dial. But the rivet bracelet was ridiculous. If Tiger made two changes to their 1016 it would be a bigger seller: supply a decent oyster bracelet, and also make the case in a 38mm size. The 35 is just a bit too small.


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

Terry Lennox said:


> I recently bought a 1016 Explorer homage from Tiger. Beautiful dial. But the rivet bracelet was ridiculous. If Tiger made two changes to their 1016 it would be a bigger seller: supply a decent oyster bracelet, and also make the case in a 38mm size. The 35 is just a bit too small.


You may have a point about the bracelet, I wouldn't know, not being a bracelet guy. But you could buy head only/strap option and an aftermarket bracelet if that's your thing.

As for the size, I disagree and I have a 7.5" wrist. The original size adds to the vintage vibe and to me is a major plus. Sounds like you should have bought something else.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

What was wrong with the bracelet? I have the sub style one and found it adequate except for the clasp. I'm thinking of ordering the rivet style with the spring bar linked links but have heard mixed reviews in this thread about it.


Terry Lennox said:


> I recently bought a 1016 Explorer homage from Tiger. Beautiful dial. But the rivet bracelet was ridiculous. If Tiger made two changes to their 1016 it would be a bigger seller: supply a decent oyster bracelet, and also make the case in a 38mm size. The 35 is just a bit too small.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Grahamelawton (Aug 16, 2014)

Guzmannosaurus said:


>


That's just awesome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Guzmannosaurus said:


>


Gorgeous!

I've been looking at TC's website, but I don't see that model, was it tailor made?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

captaincaveman79 said:


> What was wrong with the bracelet? I have the sub style one and found it adequate except for the clasp. I'm thinking of ordering the rivet style with the spring bar linked links but have heard mixed reviews in this thread about it.


When I went to resize it I could not get it back together again. The rivet pins were so tiny and had somehow gotten mishapen by the force I used. My fault no doubt. But I did not want to go to a jeweler because I was not a fan of the retro rivet style anyway. So I bought a decent aftermarket oyster bracelet on Ebay. I managed to use the solid end links that came with the Tiger. It needs a little bit of filing and buffing to get it to fit right. It's a project... If I had to do it all over again I probably would not have bought it. As someone above said--I should have bought something else. YMMV.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Terry Lennox said:


> When I went to resize it I could not get it back together again. The rivet pins were so tiny and had somehow gotten mishapen by the force I used. My fault no doubt. But I did not want to go to a jeweler because I was not a fan of the retro rivet style anyway. So I bought a decent aftermarket oyster bracelet on Ebay. I managed to use the solid end links that came with the Tiger. It needs a little bit of filing and buffing to get it to fit right. It's a project... If I had to do it all over again I probably would not have bought it. As someone above said--I should have bought something else. YMMV.


The new bracelet is much better. Your description is of the older bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

nodnod222 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> I've been looking at TC's website, but I don't see that model, was it tailor made?|


Yes sir it was. The dial and hands are not on the website, but I found a picture of them on their Facebook and reached out to William and he still had the parts. He put it together for no additional charge


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Guzmannosaurus said:


> Yes sir it was. The dial and hands are not on the website, but I found a picture of them on their Facebook and reached out to William and he still had the parts. He put it together for no additional charge


What a nice fellow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nibrobus (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi guys, I've been lurking for a while but this is my first time posting. I'm interested in getting a 1016 with the glossy green dial, and was wondering if anyone knew what color the applied indices were. I can't tell if they are gold or silver:







Also, does anyone know if the modern bracelet is still available? It's not listed on the parts page. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

nibrobus said:


> Hi guys, I've been lurking for a while but this is my first time posting. I'm interested in getting a 1016 with the glossy green dial, and was wondering if anyone knew what color the applied indices were. I can't tell if they are gold or silver:
> View attachment 12764579
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the modern bracelet is still available? It's not listed on the parts page. Any help is greatly appreciated!


The best way is to email William, he responds really fast and will answer all your questions.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## nibrobus (Nov 17, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> The best way is to email William, he responds really fast and will answer all your questions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


I think I'll do that, thanks!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 12764779
> 
> 
> View attachment 12764783
> ...


Nice shots bro. |>

Great highlight of the gilt hands and indices. All from TC?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Nice shots bro. |>
> 
> Great highlight of the gilt hands and indices. All from TC?


Thank you. 
Yes, all from TC although the dial is not for this case so I had to file it to reduce the diameter to make it fit.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ginny027 (Apr 21, 2014)

redzebra said:


> Thank you.
> Yes, all from TC although the dial is not for this case so I had to file it to reduce the diameter to make it fit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Any idea if an acrylic crystal could be put into this case? There be nothing holding me back if so!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

ginny027 said:


> Any idea if an acrylic crystal could be put into this case? There be nothing holding me back if so!


I see no reason why not. If you go acrylic, some of the guys here have suggested that you increase the size of the crystal you take out by 0.1 mm.
So if the one you take out for example is 30mm you may want to get an acrylic that is 30mm and another that is 30.1mm and see what works best.
Acrylics are not expensive at all so the cost of your mod will not be greatly impacted by doing so.
Maybe some of the guys here will chime in to give you more guidance.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

redzebra said:


> Thank you.
> Yes, all from TC although the dial is not for this case so I had to file it to reduce the diameter to make it fit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Man, now I want one like yours too, lol.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Man, now I want one like yours too, lol.


Me too!! But where am I going to find more money after Christmas?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

cyberwarhol said:


> Me too!! But where am I going to find more money after Christmas?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assume selling your children's Legos is frowned upon?


----------



## Lodan (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello,
Does anyone have a photo of a TC brown bezel in action? I'm looking to compare to the red bezel
Cheers,
Lodan


----------



## ginny027 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks, i'm just warned off having taken apart my ginault (16610 rather than 5513/1680 admittedly) and found that the small gap for the base of an acrylic crystal between the tension ring is about half the thickness than that of a 5513 acrylic. 

Maybe I'll save up and take a punt if no-one else gets the disassembly bug before that!


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 12764779
> 
> 
> View attachment 12764783
> ...


Fantastic


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

redzebra said:


> I see no reason why not. If you go acrylic, some of the guys here have suggested that you increase the size of the crystal you take out by 0.1 mm.
> So if the one you take out for example is 30mm you may want to get an acrylic that is 30mm and another that is 30.1mm and see what works best.
> Acrylics are not expensive at all so the cost of your mod will not be greatly impacted by doing so.
> Maybe some of the guys here will chime in to give you more guidance.


I don't have any experience with the Tiger watches but I have used acrylic in a Invicta 8926 mod. I used the Stella Ever-Tite watch crystal from Esslinger. I used the same size acrylic as the original crystal (in this case 30 MM) and retained the original gasket. Popped it in the freezer for about 20 minutes and used a crystal press to install.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

This is a gen 1 Tiger 5512/13/17 case. I mounted a 25-118 crystal and sanded the Cyclopes off. It has a standard WSO 5513 bezel and retention ring. 
Drilled the lugs too. Just waiting for my dial to show up. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

flamingrabbit said:


> I don't have any experience with the Tiger watches but I have used acrylic in a Invicta 8926 mod. I used the Stella Ever-Tite watch crystal from Esslinger. I used the same size acrylic as the original crystal (in this case 30 MM) and retained the original gasket. Popped it in the freezer for about 20 minutes and used a crystal press to install.


How high does that crystal sit above the bezel?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

rbesass said:


> This is a gen 1 Tiger 5512/13/17 case. I mounted a 25-118 crystal and sanded the Cyclopes off. It has a standard WSO 5513 bezel and retention ring.
> Drilled the lugs too. Just waiting for my dial to show up.
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously... This is next level stuff brother I think I know the dial you are waiting on.

What movement you dropping in?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Just a bog standard V6 :-/









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

saturnine said:


> I assume selling your children's Legos is frowned upon?


Haha. Nope. I am not allow to sell them. You don't want to know how many unopened sets so far.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Seriously... This is next level stuff brother I think I know the dial you are waiting on.
> 
> What movement you dropping in?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


The movement is a clone 2836 with the day/date function removed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

saturnine said:


> How high does that crystal sit above the bezel?


Here ya go.









Ooops...obviously not a 8926 but a 8929OB. Same thing just gold tone.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

flamingrabbit said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 12772481
> 
> ...


Oooh, perfect. Thank you for that.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here’s mine. Glossy gilt dial with gold snowflake hands in a v6 case.

The glossy dial looks great in real life but hard to capture without alot of reflections.

pretty impressed so far with the dg2813 so far. It’s a reliable workhorse.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Pyliip said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I finally received my white GMT with a black insert!
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Can you tell me if the marker lume appears more white, or green in daylight? I'm not so concerned about the color it glows in. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

waterdude said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Can you tell me if the marker lume appears more white, or green in daylight? I'm not so concerned about the color it glows in. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are things you should be more concerned about. Like the world running short of fresh water.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> There are things you should be more concerned about. Like the world running short of fresh water.


Not on my watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

waterdude said:


> Not on my watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a pun? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Their dials are colorful and affordable, especially on a Steel BagelSport


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

e29ville said:


> Their dials are colorful and affordable, especially on a Steel BagelSport
> View attachment 12784839


This is a Bagelsport mod?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes! Steel BagelSport with dial + hands from Tiger Concept.


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Today its my sterile Tiger Concept dial on a Steel BagelSport submariner,






lefty modded. (Dial + hands + insert from TC.)


----------



## mclusky (Aug 26, 2017)

e29ville said:


> Their dials are colorful and affordable, especially on a Steel BagelSport
> View attachment 12784839


That´s the 28 or 29mm dial?


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

28,5mm dial


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just arrived...


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi SWM, what type of bracelet is that? Looks like the vintage style but the end links are unfamiliar.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Hi SWM, what type of bracelet is that? Looks like the vintage style but the end links are unfamiliar.


Honestly, I don't know, lol. So far, none of my brothers at BSHT thread spotted and commented about this. You have sharp eyes. :-!

Here are more pics to show how unique is my Sub homage, lol.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Moar pics today ...
















Meanwhile, I'm not contented with around +55 spd accuracy ...

























After half an hour of struggle, I settled around 9 - 15 spd.

Now I'm happy ... well, almost, lol. :-d


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

^^What's the story with those folded end links 

Today's a Tiger day...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> ^^What's the story with those folded end links
> 
> Today's a Tiger day...
> 
> ...


Lol, not much of a story, really. When I first saw the folded end link at 6 o'clock, I thought "How odd?". Initially, I didn't even check the one at 12 o'clock, as my concentration were on the dial, hands and bezel, thinking it will be the same. It was early Tuesday (yesterday), while going to work, then I noticed the normal looking end link at 12 o'clock. I wrote to William immediately, and he reply that he should have seen that, and will be sending a replacement end. Today, I received a notification that it had just shipped. So all is fine.

My next worry is which end link he is sending, the one at 6 o'clock, or the one at 12 oclock.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> ^^What's the story with those folded end links
> 
> Today's a Tiger day...
> 
> ...


Lol, not much of a story, really. When I first saw the folded end link at 6 o'clock, I thought "How odd?". Initially, I didn't even check the one at 12 o'clock, as my concentration were on the dial, hands and bezel, thinking it will be the same. It was early Tuesday (yesterday), while going to work, then I noticed the normal looking end link at 12 o'clock. I wrote to William immediately, and he reply that he should have seen that, and will be sending a replacement end. Today, I received a notification that it had just shipped. So all is fine.

My next worry is which end link he is sending, the one at 6 o'clock, or the one at 12 oclock.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

TC 5508 V5


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Do I need special end links to mount my diver bracelet on a 5508 case? My end links are stamped 580, will they fit?


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Honestly, I don't know, lol. So far, none of my brothers at BSHT thread spotted and commented about this. You have sharp eyes. :-!
> 
> Here are more pics to show how unique is my Sub homage, lol.
> 
> ...


Awesome looking watch. Your watch looks so much better in your photos than in TC's website.

I notice that those hands are not an option in the website, did you make a special request? I think I'll pull the trigger and order one like yours but with Mercedes hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Tiger 5513 gen 1 with drilled lug holes. It is wearing a 25-116 clarks crystal and WSO bezel, retaining ring, and insert. Has an clone 2836 movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

nodnod222 said:


> Awesome looking watch. Your watch looks so much better in your photos than in TC's website.
> 
> I notice that those hands are not an option in the website, did you make a special request? I think I'll pull the trigger and order one like yours but with Mercedes hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the compliment. Yes, most would think pics on TC website a bit uninspiring, lol. :-d

Ànd yes, the gilt MilSub hands were special request to William of TC, to exchange for the Mercedes hands on the style H1. I think you just order the style H1 or H should be fine.


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks for the compliment. Yes, most would think pics on TC website a bit uninspiring, lol. :-d
> 
> Ànd yes, the gilt MilSub hands were special request to William of TC, to exchange for the Mercedes hands on the style H1. I think you just order the style H1 or H should be fine.


Alright, H1 is on my wish list now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Does Tiger sell the case only?
Does a ETA28xx fit?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

TC 16800 with crystal swap to 4mm


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

redzebra said:


> TC 16800 with crystal swap to 4mm
> 
> View attachment 12820821
> 
> ...


What are your thoughts on the 16800 case, please? Thanks!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

jzoo said:


> What are your thoughts on the 16800 case, please? Thanks!


Decent case but the bezel is sloppy. That's my 2 cents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Decent case but the bezel is sloppy. That's my 2 cents.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Randy!
Sloppy up-and-down play or in the clicks?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

jzoo said:


> Thanks Randy!
> Sloppy up-and-down play or in the clicks?


Clicks. It's just too easy to turn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

jzoo said:


> What are your thoughts on the 16800 case, please? Thanks!


I agree with Randy. Overall I have no complaint. It is comfortable, I like the size and I enjoy wearing it a lot. It is my go to sub when I want to "Go Blue"....(see how I did that...just can't help giving in to the wolverine in me).
The bezel was giving me some heart burn as it easily moved around so I wrapped some dental floss underneath it. It is now permanently at 12 which I'd rather have than have to keep adjusting it.
The other thing with this dial is the printing on it. It says automatic date but it is a no-date. Tiger did warn me about that typo before I confirmed my purchase and I went with it anyway.
I've been hoping to find another dial to replace it but have not found one of a comparable color which I like. If I find one at some point I'll make the swap but in the mean time I'm going to forget about the typo and enjoy the watch.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

cuica said:


> Does Tiger sell the case only?
> Does a ETA28xx fit?


Yes he does. 2836 works and DG and Miyota 8215. Some will take Miyota 9015.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

TC 5517 + cerakote + relume


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

redzebra said:


> TC 5517 + cerakote + relume
> 
> View attachment 12828327
> 
> ...


Super sharp!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

Looks excellent redzebra! 
Did you relume it yourself?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Pyliip said:


> Looks excellent redzebra!
> Did you relume it yourself?


No, relumed by a friend. 
Cerakote by rbesass here on WUS

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Appreciating the new watch together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

nodnod222 said:


> Appreciating the new watch together.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What are their names? Love the 369!

"The two most important days in your life is the day you are born, and the day you find out why." -Mark Twain


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

justadad said:


> What are their names? Love the 369!
> 
> "The two most important days in your life is the day you are born, and the day you find out why." -Mark Twain


Dai B (Big B) & Dai Tou (Big Head)

The bracelet that came with the watch is less than desirable, does anyone have any replacement suggestions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I've been wearing this one a lot over the past week (since fixing the handset) and am loving it's Nassau-ishness! I may switch to a white second hand and throw it on a rivet bracelet to complete the look, but for now, this'll have to do!









"The two most important days in your life is the day you are born, and the day you find out why." -Mark Twain


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

justadad said:


> I've been wearing this one a lot over the past week (since fixing the handset) and am loving it's Nassau-ishness! I may switch to a white second hand and throw it on a rivet bracelet to complete the look, but for now, this'll have to do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah... these are kind of like a "Smart Man's Nassau" ️









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Oh yeah... these are kind of like a "Smart Man's Nassau" ️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have said "poor man's" but I like your way better!

"The two most important days in your life is the day you are born, and the day you find out why." -Mark Twain


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

nodnod222 said:


> Dai B (Big B) & Dai Tou (Big Head)
> 
> The bracelet that came with the watch is less than desirable, does anyone have any replacement suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If your talking about a rivet bracelet try wholesaloutlet990 on the bay. I have a couple and they're great. I just got a TC rivet and I'm not particularly happy with it. B1tch to change out the links (unless I'm doing something wrong) and I hate the clasp. Maybe when I change the clasp I'll like it better. For now I'm wearing it only because I finally got it sized.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Newest builds
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

redzebra said:


> TC 5517 + cerakote + relume
> 
> View attachment 12828327
> 
> ...


Hi Red! That looks awesome. Could you please post a side profile pic? I'd like to see how the 5517 v2 case with mineral glass looks like on its side. Curious on how tall the glass will be on this new cases.

I love the relume job too. Awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Tremec said:


> Fantastic


Ah here it is. Thanks Red

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

V3 38mm, still running after all these years.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

TC 5513 V2


----------



## Modulation (Mar 5, 2016)

TC 5513 V1 with some mods

View attachment 12897401

View attachment 12897403

View attachment 12897411


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

I want one! How do I get one?? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Modulation said:


> TC 5513 V1 with some mods
> 
> View attachment 12897401
> 
> ...


Your photos are not working.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Modulation (Mar 5, 2016)

rbesass said:


> Your photos are not working.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry. My first post. I try again.



























Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Modulation, photo attachment is glitchy on the forum lately, so it probably has nothing to do with how you tried to post them the first time. Nice watch!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Modulation said:


> Sorry. My first post. I try again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Boy o boy these all look fantastic!!


Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Modulation said:


> Sorry. My first post. I try again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Thank you for sharing.

Could you please give us more info about the crystal...size...source?


----------



## Modulation (Mar 5, 2016)

redzebra said:


> Very nice. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Could you please give us more info about the crystal...size...source?


Thank you for the comments! Sure. It is a Tropic 19 crystal and WSO bezel/insert and "aged" dial. Thanks.

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Modulation said:


> Thank you for the comments! Sure. It is a Tropic 19 crystal and WSO bezel/insert and "aged" dial. Thanks.
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


Thank you for the info. 
Could you please describe the aging process.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Jtragic said:


> I just bought his rivet bracelet, and just received it today. I _think _it's basically the same bracelet as WO990's, except it has SEL's to fit his 5508 case. To me that's the good part, since WO's endlinks don't exactly match his case. It may also be a bit heavier. It's hard to tell right now because my watch is attached to the one I'm wearing. The clasp is the same rattly clasp with no flip lock. I bought it with the intention of switching it anyway, so it's not a big deal for me. The truth is, I've been wearing the WO bracelets on two watches now, my Tudor Prince and my BSH vintage big crown. They seem to break in and get less rattly over time. In fact, the one I'm wearing makes no real noise anymore, except if I were to shake my wrist vigorously.


Hi Jtragic, what is WO990 bracelet? Are they better than TC's ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

nodnod222 said:


> Hi Jtragic, what is WO990 bracelet? Are they better than TC's ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


wholesaleoutlet990 on the bay. Can I say they are better? I believe they are better than TC's V1 rivet, which it seems the one I got is. He has a V2, which uses springbars to connect the links, this is the one I thought I was getting. So I cannot compare those two unfortunately. The word is though, that the V2 is far superior to his V1 bracelet.


----------



## Fugio (Aug 14, 2014)

Has anyone put extra thick/fat spring bars on the 5517? What size and manufacturer did you use and could you please post some pictures?

Thanks!


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Jtragic said:


> wholesaleoutlet990 on the bay. Can I say they are better? I believe they are better than TC's V1 rivet, which it seems the one I got is. He has a V2, which uses springbars to connect the links, this is the one I thought I was getting. So I cannot compare those two unfortunately. The word is though, that the V2 is far superior to his V1 bracelet.


I am looking for a substitute for the TC vintage bracelet, now it's either the Alpha's or WO990's. Thanks J.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Modulation (Mar 5, 2016)

Used very simple technique. Water soluble paint on the dot markers, and a light spray of clear matt coat on the whole dial.



redzebra said:


> Thank you for the info.
> Could you please describe the aging process.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

Old pic, dreaming of warmer days







Dat Dome!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Modulation said:


> Sorry. My first post. I try again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's beautiful. For a moment I thought it said Tudor on the dial... Is the case and bezel artificially aged as well?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

A 20-16mm taper rivet with flip-lock mated to a 5508 V5. PM if you want seller info.


----------



## Modulation (Mar 5, 2016)

The bezel insert is. The case is just very well worn 



saturnine said:


> That's beautiful. For a moment I thought it said Tudor on the dial... Is the case and bezel artificially aged as well?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Tudor Prince Submariner homage


























Using an new old stock speeder swiss ETA2824 diver watch as base. Replace the dial with Tiger blue, relume with superluminova.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

TC 5517


----------



## ny_adrian (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi, Just wondering after you ordered, when did you get a conformation or shipping email? Thanks


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

ny_adrian said:


> Hi, Just wondering after you ordered, when did you get a conformation or shipping email? Thanks


Within 20 minutes, but I placed my order yesterday. William's shop has been closed for Chinese New Year and they just resumed shipping on Monday.


----------



## CruellaDeville (Sep 19, 2017)

Really like the look of the watch. However, the bracelet feels unfinished and has some sharp and uncomfortable edges especially around the buckle and the links get caught on each other. Anyone have a suggestion on a good replacement 20mm bracelet?


----------



## ny_adrian (Feb 25, 2018)

Is it just me or does it look like, from all the pictures posted in this thread, that the overall appearance of the TC watches are somewhat bigger (case, dial etc.) than the real thing?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

5513 v1 + BSHT dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

I just ordered a V2 5513 - excited to get it....but a bit nervous about the longevity of the Miyota 8215. I want a watch to wear for the long haul. After a few years, if this movement dies or is no longer accurately acceptable....I’d like to put in a better movement. The Miyota 9015 for example is a little shorter so some have said I’ll need to use a .8mm spacer. Is that between the Movement and the dial? So like extra tall dial dots to attach? Has anyone replaced the 5513/5517 case with a Miyota 9015?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Why should a well-serviced movement not tick anymore correctly after 100 years? ;-)
Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Uhr_Mensch said:


> Why should a well-serviced movement not tick anymore correctly after 100 years? ;-)
> Cheers,
> Tom


It shouldn't...I guess...but with lower end movements, it's cheaper to replace them than to service them. So if I'm replacing it after a few years...I'd like to 'upgrade' to the higher beat 9015.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

5508 V4 case, acrylic 118 cyclops crystal, and a Hangzhou GMT movement.


----------



## rudarb2990 (May 29, 2016)

"Comex" in the house!!









5513V2 Style L1


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

rudarb2990 said:


> "Comex" in the house!!
> 
> View attachment 12971135
> 
> ...


Looks great... I'm always debating to get this dial. But yours motivated me to order one soon. Wear it in good health

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Just received my 5513. This watch looks so much better in person. It's beautiful! I can't stop looking at it.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

maccasvanquish said:


> Just received my 5513. This watch looks so much better in person. It's beautiful! I can't stop looking at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Nice pictures. Enjoy your TC.


----------



## ny_adrian (Feb 25, 2018)

How long did you wait? Still waiting on mine...


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

ny_adrian said:


> How long did you wait? Still waiting on mine...


Exactly 7 days. And I'm in Canada.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ny_adrian (Feb 25, 2018)

maccasvanquish said:


> Exactly 7 days. And I'm in Canada.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


okay wow. Well, I guess mine is stuck somewhere. 14 days including two weekends...


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

It'll be worth the wait. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NGV (Jan 26, 2018)

Question for those that got a DG2813 version with the date. Have you experienced a skewed date? I've purchased Chinese watches in the past where the date has been misaligned and aren't centered in the window to a point where the date is cut off a bit. To me it's irritating. I'm looking to get one of these watches with a DG2813, but leaning toward a no date version because of past experience, but I do like having a date present. Thanks!


----------



## JanuarLX200 (Nov 26, 2016)

maccasvanquish said:


> It'll be worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is very nice sir. How long do you have it? what's movement in it? any issues?


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

JanuarLX200 said:


> This is very nice sir. How long do you have it? what's movement in it? any issues?


I just got it a few days ago. Really really nice in person. It's the Miyota 8215, running a +9 s/pd but it'll probably settle down after a month or so.

I roughed up the case a little, in keeping with the vintage theme. Looks nice and 'aged' now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

Other than the Day-Dates, are the 16800s the only ones available with a cyclops? I was interested in potentially buying a GMT, but realized that they don't have a cyclops, but wasn't sure if there was any other way to get one on there through a custom build.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Just got this 1016 in. First sterile dial I've had and I'm not sure I'm into it. Anyone have a logo version they want to trade? I have both date and no-date for Miyota.


----------



## rudarb2990 (May 29, 2016)

Just arrived yesterday-my GMT Pilot "Blueberry"


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm LOVING my 5513. Such a beautiful piece. I'm wanting to keep it for a long time. However, I'm concerned the Miyota 8215 won't last a lifetime....when it fails, I'd like to put in a Miyota 9015. I know it won't be a drop in....but perhaps slight modification...dial spacer maybe....do you think it can be done? To have a high beat movement would complete this watch for me.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> I'm LOVING my 5513. Such a beautiful piece. I'm wanting to keep it for a long time. However, I'm concerned the Miyota 8215 won't last a lifetime....when it fails, I'd like to put in a Miyota 9015. I know it won't be a drop in....but perhaps slight modification...dial spacer maybe....do you think it can be done? To have a high beat movement would complete this watch for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure it could be done but an eta 2836 and a new set of hands would drop right in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

rbesass said:


> I'm sure it could be done but an eta 2836 and a new set of hands would drop right in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? That's interesting. I'll do some research on that movement. Have you had experience with the 2836?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes. I have installed several 2836 movements into tigers with Miyotas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVNE (Nov 6, 2012)

Here is my v3 with a 30.6 dome plexi and ETA clone with GMT module with a swiss all red serif datewheel. Tiger Concept is one of the best bang for the bucks. I also own a v5 and v6. I love em!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

DVNE said:


> View attachment 12996683
> 
> 
> View attachment 12996687
> ...


Where'd the red datewherl come from if I may ask? I have roulette ones but would like all red.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

Do you have a tag huer dial on your tiger?


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

View attachment 13003933

5513 v2


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's a trio. Not sure if these were posted prior to this..


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice photo. Can you share some details on those handsome straps?


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Nice photo. Can you share some details on those handsome straps?


The snowflake has a Rios 1931 Vintage, GMT is using a fleiger with single rivet hand made (in Ecuador) and my V3 the ammo strap, also hand made for which I paid a ghastly amount, worth every penny, unfortunately the leather craftsman retired.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

senior moment... double post


----------



## ny_adrian (Feb 25, 2018)

Finally got it! Worth the wait...:-!


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

ny_adrian said:


> View attachment 13005753
> View attachment 13005755
> View attachment 13005757
> Finally got it! Worth the wait...:-!


Looks great. Much better in person hey?

Did you go with the 5513 V2 case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

fastfras said:


> Here's a trio. Not sure if these were posted prior to this..


Hey there, I just ordered a pepsi GMT like the one in your picture. Can you let me know what you think of it in general? Any other pics of yours? I just love the style of this one. Thanks!


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

Cgull said:


> View attachment 13003933
> 
> 5513 v2


Which bezel is that? Is it the gray one, or the standard that you aged? It looks great!


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

tripreed said:


> Which bezel is that? Is it the gray one, or the standard that you aged? It looks great!


standard black bezel, aged

Sent from my Samsung phone, non exploding model.


----------



## Mospamo (Aug 31, 2017)

Which style/version is this?



ny_adrian said:


> View attachment 13005753
> View attachment 13005755
> View attachment 13005757
> Finally got it! Worth the wait...:-!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

Mospamo said:


> Which style/version is this?


It looks like the 5513v2 Style H to me http://www.tiger-concept.com/5513v2-watch.html


----------



## DVNE (Nov 6, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> Where'd the red datewherl come from if I may ask? I have roulette ones but would like all red.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apologies for the super late reply but it came from an old Mido Watch that had a ETA 2846


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

Jtragic said:


> Where'd the red datewherl come from if I may ask? I have roulette ones but would like all red.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks like you can get one here http://................./one-pc-whi...ens-role-3135-submariner-or-gmt-master-watch/


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## ny_adrian (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes, it is the 5513V2 Style H1. 

Pretty happy with it. At first glance, it'll look like a Tudor. Confused most of my colleagues at work.


----------



## ny_adrian (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes, it is the 5513V2 Style H1. 

Pretty happy with it. At first glance, it'll look like a Tudor. Confused most of my colleagues at work.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Mospamo (Aug 31, 2017)

Anyone have pictures of the V2 bracelet? What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey all, just received my GMT in the mail today. I think the execution of this one is really good. I'm more impressed by the quality of this one then I thought I'd be. The bezel action is good and the marking line up perfectly. The crown screws and unscrews nicely, and the different positions for adjusting time, date, GMT, etc are easy to master. It's hard to the get time set exactly as when you push the crown back in, the minute hand seems to move a bit. The bracelet is....cheap, as to be expected, but it doesn't make much noise and it's actually very comfortable. The rivets don't bother me as much as I thought they would either. I actually like the look of the bracelet, and the way it tapers down to the clasp. Vintage feel for sure. No comments on time keeping yet, it's only been on the wrist for a few hours now. Overall, I LOVE the asthetics of this watch. The size, colors, finishing all scream vintage, but it's not so small that it couldn't pass as a modern sports watch. I think I'll be keeping this guy for a while.


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

Emsflyer84 said:


> Hey all, just received my GMT in the mail today. I think the execution of this one is really good. I'm more impressed by the quality of this one then I thought I'd be. The bezel action is good and the marking line up perfectly. The crown screws and unscrews nicely, and the different positions for adjusting time, date, GMT, etc are easy to master. It's hard to the get time set exactly as when you push the crown back in, the minute hand seems to move a bit. The bracelet is....cheap, as to be expected, but it doesn't make much noise and it's actually very comfortable. The rivets don't bother me as much as I thought they would either. I actually like the look of the bracelet, and the way it tapers down to the clasp. Vintage feel for sure. No comments on time keeping yet, it's only been on the wrist for a few hours now. Overall, I LOVE the asthetics of this watch. The size, colors, finishing all scream vintage, but it's not so small that it couldn't pass as a modern sports watch. I think I'll be keeping this guy for a while.


Looks really good!


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

So, I know this has been raised before, but anyone have real world experience with water resistance with the latest versions of these Tigers? I know they publish that the WR markings are asthetic only, just curious if anyone’s every taken one in the water. Thanks!


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Emsflyer84 said:


> Hey all, just received my GMT in the mail today. I think the execution of this one is really good. I'm more impressed by the quality of this one then I thought I'd be. The bezel action is good and the marking line up perfectly. The crown screws and unscrews nicely, and the different positions for adjusting time, date, GMT, etc are easy to master. It's hard to the get time set exactly as when you push the crown back in, the minute hand seems to move a bit. The bracelet is....cheap, as to be expected, but it doesn't make much noise and it's actually very comfortable. The rivets don't bother me as much as I thought they would either. I actually like the look of the bracelet, and the way it tapers down to the clasp. Vintage feel for sure. No comments on time keeping yet, it's only been on the wrist for a few hours now. Overall, I LOVE the asthetics of this watch. The size, colors, finishing all scream vintage, but it's not so small that it couldn't pass as a modern sports watch. I think I'll be keeping this guy for a while.
> View attachment 13033673
> View attachment 13033679
> View attachment 13033691
> View attachment 13033695


Quick update, gained 2 seconds in 13 hours. So far so good!


----------



## DamonP (Mar 13, 2017)

Emsflyer84 said:


> So, I know this has been raised before, but anyone have real world experience with water resistance with the latest versions of these Tigers? I know they publish that the WR markings are asthetic only, just curious if anyone's every taken one in the water. Thanks!


Had mine tested to a couple ATMs (by Tourneau in SF) and have worn fresh-water surface swimming (on Lake Tahoe, not scuba diving) on several occasions, both with no signs of intrusion. I have the Tiger 5508v6 Big Crown,


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi Gents,

Recent pics are beautiful.

Can the Pepsi GMT owners confirm that the red is closer to pink/purple?
Anyone attempted to swap insert on the V6 cases?

On my end I'm in love with my matte 1016:


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Pyliip said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> Recent pics are beautiful.
> 
> ...


Hey there, I can confirm the color is more purple/red then bold red. I actually love the look. Much more vintage feel. You see vintage rolex's that have spent a lot of time in the sun that kind of fade to a lighter red, and this looks similar. But without the faded look.

Honestly the more I wear this watch the more I love it. It's supremely comfortable, keeping great time, proportions are perfect, the dial text is small and discreet, which also adds to the vintage feel, and the lune is surprisingly good. It doesn't last too long, but initially it's bright and it applied perfectly evenly with no lighter or darker spots.

Even though this watch is a homage, it never feels like it's being pretentious. I can wear it in any situation and it looks great, in a reserved, quiet kind of way. It's hard to describe, but it just feels good to wear. Not just the physical feel, but the way it makes you feel when wearing it. Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice gmt. What do you think of the vintage style bracelet? Was it hard to size? I think it uses springbars to connect the removable links, correct?


Emsflyer84 said:


> Hey there, I can confirm the color is more purple/red then bold red. I actually love the look. Much more vintage feel. You see vintage rolex's that have spent a lot of time in the sun that kind of fade to a lighter red, and this looks similar. But without the faded look.
> 
> Honestly the more I wear this watch the more I love it. It's supremely comfortable, keeping great time, proportions are perfect, the dial text is small and discreet, which also adds to the vintage feel, and the lune is surprisingly good. It doesn't last too long, but initially it's bright and it applied perfectly evenly with no lighter or darker spots.
> 
> Even though this watch is a homage, it never feels like it's being pretentious. I can wear it in any situation and it looks great, in a reserved, quiet kind of way. It's hard to describe, but it just feels good to wear. Not just the physical feel, but the way it makes you feel when wearing it. Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Nice gmt. What do you think of the vintage style bracelet? Was it hard to size? I think it uses springbars to connect the removable links, correct?
> 
> 
> Emsflyer84 said:
> ...


The bracelet does use springbars. It was a pain. It's like you needed a third hand to hold one side of the spring bar from snapping back into place while you flip the watch over to push down the other side of the spring bar. Once I got it down it was easier. I have watch tools, but I was pleasantly surprised that a springbar tool was included in the box with the watch!


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

Pyliip said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> Recent pics are beautiful.
> 
> ...


These pics are making the Explorer much more tempting...


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

I’ve decided to part with my tiger. Check out the sales corner if you’re interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strawcow (Sep 2, 2017)

Emsflyer84 said:


> So, I know this has been raised before, but anyone have real world experience with water resistance with the latest versions of these Tigers? I know they publish that the WR markings are asthetic only, just curious if anyone's every taken one in the water. Thanks!


For what it's worth, I have brought my explorer 1 styled watch swimming on 2 occasions. And everything seems to be okay. Prior to Swimming, I had opened the caseback to grease the O ring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks. Good to know. I'm going to add one more TC to my collection and this will be next.



Emsflyer84 said:


> The bracelet does use springbars. It was a pain. It's like you needed a third hand to hold one side of the spring bar from snapping back into place while you flip the watch over to push down the other side of the spring bar. Once I got it down it was easier. I have watch tools, but I was pleasantly surprised that a springbar tool was included in the box with the watch!


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Thanks. Good to know. I'm going to add one more TC to my collection and this will be next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice. I can't take this thing off. I've got a nice little collection of watches and this is now the one I enjoy wearing the most. The pictures really don't serve it well it's quite stunning in person. Just for reference, mine is the matte dial version.


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Pyliip said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> Recent pics are beautiful.
> 
> ...


By the way, your post is making me want to add a 1016 to my collection. What are your thoughts so far on this one? Thanks!


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

This one has become my favorite daily.


----------



## Zellmo (Apr 24, 2017)

Emsflyer84 said:


> This one has become my favorite daily.


It looks stunning. How thick is this watch?


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Zellmo said:


> Emsflyer84 said:
> 
> 
> > This one has become my favorite daily.
> ...


It's technically about 15mm thick but feels much thinner. The case is only about 11.5 thick, the rest of the thickness is a wonderfully domed sapphire. So the watch actually appears much thinner then it is.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Is there a good replacement bracelet for the 1016? Not a fan of the rivet bracelet so if I could buy the watch head and then a bracelet to fit that would be perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

hi guys, has anyone tried to swap the bezel on the GMT for a bakelite ebay replacement?? Can anyone tell me the bezel measurement of the tiger gmt? thank you


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

by the way if anyone is looking for a 5513v1, I have one in the UK for sale. Just pm me.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

The insert dimensions are listed on his website. If you do need bezel measurements, which ones are you after?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

kovy71 said:


> hi guys, has anyone tried to swap the bezel on the GMT for a bakelite ebay replacement?? Can anyone tell me the bezel measurement of the tiger gmt? thank you


Tiger Concept big crown cases use the standard Rolex inserts. So theoretically the insert will work. Someone has done it before; check Tiger Concept Sales page on FB; if you go down a little you will see few pics. Good luck

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> Tiger Concept big crown cases use the standard Rolex inserts. So theoretically the insert will work. Someone has done it before; check Tiger Concept Sales page on FB; if you go down a little you will see few pics. Good luck
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Ah great thanks, I am going to order the 6542 with black gloss dial and try to put a bakelite on it but I saw that william is going to release new dials with vintage lume so I`ll wait a bit and hope for a gloss gilt dial


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

redzebra said:


> Day 2 for this one...
> 
> View attachment 12570409
> 
> ...


Did you purchase that dial separately?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

kovy71 said:


> Ah great thanks, I am going to order the 6542 with black gloss dial and try to put a bakelite on it but I saw that william is going to release new dials with vintage lume so I`ll wait a bit and hope for a gloss gilt dial


Yeah I'm waiting to see his vintage lume as well.
Regarding the insert you have to keep in mind that the TC cases don't take all universal inserts, even if the dimensions are right; it has to take ones with slightly concave buttom (back) as the insert sits on the bezel and it has to leave a little space for the case part holding the crystal.
If you get a flat insert it will hinder the functionality of the bezel. You might need to trip the case with a Dremel in some cases;
Here is a demonstration and I hope it helps, just to be prepared for what you might face.

I have been working on a TC case and it has been 6months and not there yet 









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Sorry for the spam with my new GMT but I can’t take this guy off. It checks every box for me. I feel a little bad for all the watches that have been stuck in the drawer now since this one arrived... 😉


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> Did you purchase that dial separately?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I purchased the hands and the dial from TC for a TC case I already had. This dial from TC is 29mm.

The case takes a 28mm dial so I had to file the dial down a little for it to fit.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

great thanks for the illustration, hopefully the insert will fit... I just emailed william to ask whether he also has plans to offer acrylic crystals together with the new vintage dials, together with his v6 case this would be amazing.

regarding the bakelite I am looking at this one now and I think dimensions are at least correct: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1831640640...=I183164064080.N34.S1.R1.TR2&autorefresh=true

I also hope the price stays reasonable..


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

kovy71 said:


> Ah great thanks, I am going to order the 6542 with black gloss dial and try to put a bakelite on it but I saw that william is going to release new dials with vintage lume so I`ll wait a bit and hope for a gloss gilt dial


Which Bakelites on eBay? I haven't found any that have worked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

kovy71 said:


> great thanks for the illustration, hopefully the insert will fit... I just emailed william to ask whether he also has plans to offer acrylic crystals together with the new vintage dials, together with his v6 case this would be amazing.
> 
> regarding the bakelite I am looking at this one now and I think dimensions are at least correct:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1831640640...=I183164064080.N34.S1.R1.TR2&autorefresh=true
> ...


I'm pretty sure dung_chrono and tonnywatches are the same person and if so this insert will not work. The insert is gen sized and iirc Williams 6542 is not. I was told on another forum that a tiger v2 case would work, and when I finally located and bought a v2 case I found out it did not .

Write to William and get the measurements and I'm pretty sure you'll find the ID is too small.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Emsflyer84 said:


> Sorry for the spam with my new GMT but I can't take this guy off. It checks every box for me. I feel a little bad for all the watches that have been stuck in the drawer now since this one arrived... ?


You can spam this thread with many pics as you wish! It is gorgeous... Wear it in good health

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

kovy71 said:


> great thanks for the illustration, hopefully the insert will fit... I just emailed william to ask whether he also has plans to offer acrylic crystals together with the new vintage dials, together with his v6 case this would be amazing.
> 
> regarding the bakelite I am looking at this one now and I think dimensions are at least correct:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1831640640...=I183164064080.N34.S1.R1.TR2&autorefresh=true
> ...


Yeah that one, I have been watching this one as well.. but not sure if it will work or not, it looks flat though, I did message the seller earlier but didn't respond yet. Will let you know in I have more info

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> I'm pretty sure dung_chrono and tonnywatches are the same person and if so this insert will not work. The insert is gen sized and iirc Williams 6542 is not. I was told on another forum that a tiger v2 case would work, and when I finally located and bought a v2 case I found out it did not .
> 
> Write to William and get the measurements and I'm pretty sure you'll find the ID is too small.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with you; it is very likely that it will not work.

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Yeah that one, I have been watching this one as well.. but not sure if it will work or not, it looks flat though, I did message the seller earlier but didn't respond yet. Will let you know in I have more info
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


That insert is flat and extensive case work is necessary to fit it. @jelliottz has used one on an early case but like I said there was extensive case work that had to be done to fit it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

rbesass said:


> That insert is flat and extensive case work is necessary to fit it. @jelliottz has used one on an early case but like I said there was extensive case work that had to be done to fit it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads-up;

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> I agree with you; it is very likely that it will not work.
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


sent you a PM via Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

rbesass said:


> That insert is flat and extensive case work is necessary to fit it. @jelliottz has used one on an early case but like I said there was extensive case work that had to be done to fit it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Randy is 100% correct. You're not going to swap it in like you would an aluminum insert. For starters, the ID is too narrow for the Sapphire crystal. You have to pull the crystal and gasket to glue in a narrower Plexi. Then comes the hard part of removing metal from the case. There's a reason I've only made one. ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

No problem. That watch is gorgeous and I love seeing pics of it. Did you get the glossy or matte dial? I'm waiting to sell an item and this watch is next on my list.



Emsflyer84 said:


> Sorry for the spam with my new GMT but I can't take this guy off. It checks every box for me. I feel a little bad for all the watches that have been stuck in the drawer now since this one arrived... ?


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

captaincaveman79 said:


> No problem. That watch is gorgeous and I love seeing pics of it. Did you get the glossy or matte dial? I'm waiting to sell an item and this watch is next on my list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is the matte dial. I think it works better with the overall vintage theme of this watch.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

jelliottz said:


> Randy is 100% correct. You're not going to swap it in like you would an aluminum insert. For starters, the ID is too narrow for the Sapphire crystal. You have to pull the crystal and gasket to glue in a narrower Plexi. Then comes the hard part of removing metal from the case. There's a reason I've only made one. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that`s a pity but thanks for the heads up. Can I see some pictures of the one you did??  And I already got a reply from William, no plans for a vintage gmt dial and/or plexi crystals...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

kovy71 said:


> that`s a pity but thanks for the heads up. Can I see some pictures of the one you did??  And I already got a reply from William, no plans for a vintage gmt dial and/or plexi crystals...


It took some digging. Found a couple on Instagram. 

















This is a v3 case. Much easier to remove the bezel from these than the current iterations. It also accepts a max 28mm dial which is perfect for the Tag dial, but difficult for the more common 29mm aftermarket dials.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

jelliottz said:


> It took some digging. Found a couple on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great. Was that a Tonny insert or JoeyB?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> That looks great. Was that a Tonny insert or JoeyB?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Joey B and a t117 cyclops Plexi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Where is he talking about these new vintage lume dials? Will they have actual lume?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

jelliottz said:


> It took some digging. Found a couple on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks awesome! I think I saw that build before on another forum, which I probably am not allowed to mention here on the "good side" lol.

I wonder whether I should buy the gmt now or wait for the new vintage dials and maybe get a big crown mhmm. Do you know whether the AR coating has improved on the v6 cases? I had a v5 once where the Ar coating quickly started to "chip-off" and it looked terrible. Would it be difficult to swap it for a plex? Is the sapphire glued on?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

SteevoLS said:


> Where is he talking about these new vintage lume dials? Will they have actual lume?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'm assuming since you don't know about it, you're not on William's VIP list. Not sure if we're allowed to tell you about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

SteevoLS said:


> Where is he talking about these new vintage lume dials? Will they have actual lume?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


check his facebook page 



Jtragic said:


> I'm assuming since you don't know about it, you're not on William's VIP list. Not sure if we're allowed to tell you about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha so cruel!


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Edit sorry double post


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Emsflyer84 said:


> Sorry for the spam with my new GMT but I can't take this guy off. It checks every box for me. I feel a little bad for all the watches that have been stuck in the drawer now since this one arrived... ?


Can you post some more pictures? Is it the v6 case with the v2 rivet bracelet? It looks great! I just ordered the same but with the matte dial without the chapter ring


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

This bad boy finally arrived today. I did the 16800 case with the cyclops with the GMT movement/dial/hands. It came on the oyster bracelet, but I swapped out for a Seiko jubilee that I already have; the hollow endlinks fit OK, but I might grab an Alpha one at some point to see if they're a little better. Also, the solid endlinks on the oyster were a PITA to get off. Overall, I'm pretty pleased. I knew that the bezel action wouldn't be great, as has been reported with the 16800 case, but I don't feel like it's QUITE as bad as others have stated. I have found the movement a bit fickle in terms of finding the right "clicks" to set the minutes vs. GMT hand/date, but I think that's probably more attributable to the movement rather than William's QC.


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

I've been following this thread for a while now admiring the TCs and thinking about getting my first sub. 
Ever since Tudor released the stunning Black Bay 58 I've had in mind asking William to make me a big crown homage with design cues to the 58:
https://www.tudorwatch.com/watches/new-black-bay-fifty-eight

I'm thinking

5508 V6 Big Crown
Style AD
Matt black 
non-date 
gold wording 
applied index dial with gold chapter ring

Gold Snow flake hands

The 58 has a gold inlayed bezzel which I can't see on any TC watches, but I suppose I could ask if it's possible?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

kovy71 said:


> Emsflyer84 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the spam with my new GMT but I can't take this guy off. It checks every box for me. I feel a little bad for all the watches that have been stuck in the drawer now since this one arrived... ?
> ...


Still can't take this one off!


----------



## encoder (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi Guys,

A quick and silly question.
I have a Corgeut homage, but honestly, the TC dials are way more beautiful than the stock Corgeut.
I've been playing with the idea of replacing the Corgeut dial with a TC one.
Corgeut has a M8215 in it, hands should be OK, but. 
The origianl dial is 30,5 mm while the TC is 29 mm.
What would happened if I changed that? 1,5 mm is ~0,75 mm per side...There will be a circular hole?


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

Emsflyer84 said:


> By the way, your post is making me want to add a 1016 to my collection. What are your thoughts so far on this one? Thanks!


I'm simply in love, I think that this case (and the TC "modern" bracelet) are pretty close to perfect for me and my 6.75" or so wrist. 
The dial and hands of the 1016, both the original and the TC, just go so well together.

I have the matte dial.



Jammybstard said:


> I've been following this thread for a while now admiring the TCs and thinking about getting my first sub.
> Ever since Tudor released the stunning Black Bay 58 I've had in mind asking William to make me a big crown homage with design cues to the 58:
> https://www.tudorwatch.com/watches/new-black-bay-fifty-eight
> 
> ...





Emsflyer84 said:


> Still can't take this one off!


It's beautiful indeed, I need to get mine serviced by William. It's hard to handwind the movement and also to set the time.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

encoder said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A quick and silly question.
> I have a Corgeut homage, but honestly, the TC dials are way more beautiful than the stock Corgeut.
> ...


Hey..
It will not work at all, the dial is way to smaller for the case assuming you are talking about the corgeut BB case. I tested here to be sure. Check the pic, there is a huge gap.









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Long time lurker, this is my first post here.

Had to wait almost 50 days to get my 5513 v2 here in Italy. It was tough to wait all this time but IT WAS WORTH IT.
Never I'd have thought this watch to be so nice, in all honesty. Also it feels very solid and is very accurate in terms of time keeping.
Here you can see it on an Invicta Oyster bracelet which I'm gonna make brushed look by next week, even if I had to admit this satin/polished look isn't that bad when matching a blue dial.

For sure this won't be my last Tiger Concept!


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

William ought to send you a commission check because I just ordered a 6542 from him except with a glossy dial. Will post pics when it arrives state side.



Emsflyer84 said:


> Still can't take this one off!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just got this Friday...


----------



## GoldenArch (Dec 23, 2017)

Jtragic said:


> I'm assuming since you don't know about it, you're not on William's VIP list. Not sure if we're allowed to tell you about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really want a vintage dialed watch. Pardon my ignorance but is William the owner/genius behind Tiger Concepts?

This happens to me often with other makers who use a "username/company name" then the pros here use the persons given name. Throws me for a loop!

Had a patient come in earlier this week wearing what i gather is a Rolex OP with a light blue (ice blue) dial. I would never pick it for from inter web photos but in person it was breathtaking.

Edit: now I really derailed this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

JonFrankMc said:


> Really want a vintage dialed watch. Pardon my ignorance but is William the owner/genius behind Tiger Concepts?
> 
> This happens to me often with other makers who use a "username/company name" then the pros here use the persons given name. Throws me for a loop!
> 
> ...


Sorry, yes William is the owner of Tiger Concepts. My quote was tongue in cheek though. Save for the water resistance being unknown, his stuff is really nice. Good vintage size too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just got this Friday...
> 
> View attachment 13061141


Happiness is a yellow envelope from Hong Kong 
This said, looking at the said envelope, I'm amazed that the postal service was able to find you  :-D


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Looks amazing on a leather strap!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Panzer971 said:


> Happiness is a yellow envelope from Hong Kong
> This said, looking at the said envelope, I'm amazed that the postal service was able to find you  :-D


Yup, how lucky am I. :-d

Btw, I been noticing your avatar is kendo related. So I assumed you practise kendo too. ;-)


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

DriveTooFast said:


> Long time lurker, this is my first post here.
> 
> Had to wait almost 50 days to get my 5513 v2 here in Italy. It was tough to wait all this time but IT WAS WORTH IT.
> Never I'd have thought this watch to be so nice, in all honesty. Also it feels very solid and is very accurate in terms of time keeping.
> ...


Which bezel insert color is that? The blue?


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yup, how lucky am I. :-d
> 
> Btw, I been noticing your avatar is kendo related. So I assumed you practise kendo too. ;-)


Yay ! A fellow Kenshi and watch lover ! I have been practicing kendo for quite a few years now, though I'm only a lowly Nidan. Cheers !


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

DriveTooFast said:


> Long time lurker, this is my first post here.
> 
> Had to wait almost 50 days to get my 5513 v2 here in Italy. It was tough to wait all this time but IT WAS WORTH IT.
> Never I'd have thought this watch to be so nice, in all honesty. Also it feels very solid and is very accurate in terms of time keeping.
> ...


Beautiful ! You should get a Marine Nationale strap on it, like on this MN Tudor :


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Panzer971 said:


> Yay ! A fellow Kenshi and watch lover ! I have been practicing kendo for quite a few years now, though I'm only a lowly Nidan. Cheers !


Good for you, you keep it up, as long as you still love the art. I start training end of '89. On and off due to family and work commitments, and knees problem since '06 which forced me to semi retire from it. And I'm only a lowly Yondan, lol. :-d

Ganbatte kudasai. :-!


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Lookie what the postman brought!


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

tripreed said:


> Which bezel insert color is that? The blue?


The watch is the 5513v2 style B, also the bezel insert is the B style as well.

It's a very nice matte deep blue.


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Panzer971 said:


> Beautiful ! You should get a Marine Nationale strap on it, like on this MN Tudor :
> View attachment 13065341


You're right, it's a very nice look! Might get one in the future. 
Actually there's this woman called Erika (Erika's Originals on Instagram) who makes handmade MN straps but they're like 50€, which I won't drop on a fabric strap for a 100€ watch tho.
The alternative is a 10$ Nato with that look from cheapestnatostraps.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

DriveTooFast said:


> You're right, it's a very nice look! Might get one in the future.
> Actually there's this woman called Erika (Erika's Originals on Instagram) who makes handmade MN straps but they're like 50€, which I won't drop on a fabric strap for a 100€ watch tho.
> The alternative is a 10$ Nato with that look from cheapestnatostraps.


That's the one I got (was 45€ at the time). IMHO it's worth it. They are hand made, sized according to your wrist measurement, and most importantly made from the real deal : Old French military parachutes webbing, which is by construction very elastic, water-resistant and durable (the last point being quite a good idea for something you are relying on to stay alive :-D ). It is the same material that was used back then by the Nageurs de combat (French Navy combat swimmers) on their military issued Tudors.

Regarding the strap price compared to this watch price , nobody ever said that you were not allowed to use that strap on any other watch ;-)

My TC 5513 with its MN strap :


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Panzer971 said:


> That's the one I got (was 45€ at the time). IMHO it's worth it. They are hand made, sized according to your wrist measurement, and most importantly made from the real deal : Old French military parachutes webbing, which is by construction very elastic, water-resistant and durable (the last point being quite a good idea for something you are relying on to stay alive :-D ). It is the same material that was used back then by the Nageurs de combat (French Navy combat swimmers) on their military issued Tudors.


Wow, i honestly didn't know the thing was that serious! I didn't even wonder she was using that actual fabric, well it's a very cool thing indeed! 
I'd have probably got one at this point but i'm not really attracted by the yellow stripe if not for a mere heritage thing, i'm not a fan of it in terms of esthetic.

Here's the watch in its final form, the bracelet has been brushed and the Invicta logo removed from the clasp.
I'm really pleased with the outcome and the accuracy, after one week, is impressive.

If it wasn't for another 50 days wait i'd have got another TC but i need to rest my nerves (and wallet) for a bit.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

DriveTooFast said:


> Wow, i honestly didn't know the thing was that serious! I didn't even wonder she was using that actual fabric, well it's a very cool thing indeed!
> I'd have probably got one at this point but i'm not really attracted by the yellow stripe if not for a mere heritage thing, i'm not a fan of it in terms of esthetic.
> 
> Here's the watch in its final form, the bracelet has been brushed and the Invicta logo removed from the clasp.
> ...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

DriveTooFast said:


> Wow, i honestly didn't know the thing was that serious! I didn't even wonder she was using that actual fabric, well it's a very cool thing indeed!
> I'd have probably got one at this point but i'm not really attracted by the yellow stripe if not for a mere heritage thing, i'm not a fan of it in terms of esthetic.
> 
> Here's the watch in its final form, the bracelet has been brushed and the Invicta logo removed from the clasp.
> ...


Nice...congrats on your new acquisiton.
Could you please post some more shots that show the blue of both the dial AND the insert....thanks


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks a lot guys!



redzebra said:


> Nice...congrats on your new acquisiton.
> Could you please post some more shots that show the blue of both the dial AND the insert....thanks


Sure, here they are!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

DriveTooFast said:


> Wow, i honestly didn't know the thing was that serious! I didn't even wonder she was using that actual fabric, well it's a very cool thing indeed!
> I'd have probably got one at this point but i'm not really attracted by the yellow stripe if not for a mere heritage thing, i'm not a fan of it in terms of esthetic.
> 
> Here's the watch in its final form, the bracelet has been brushed and the Invicta logo removed from the clasp.
> ...


Just a FYI she has other colors besides green and her vintage which I love. I recently purchased some of her Sahara (with a lumed stripe!!) and Mirage series.(also with a lumed stripe!) But also have Black ops when she first released them.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

DriveTooFast said:


> Thanks a lot guys!
> 
> Sure, here they are!
> View attachment 13067141
> View attachment 13067139


The looks really good. That will be my next order. Though I did just order a 5508V6 from him last night...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Panzer971 said:


> That's the one I got (was 45€ at the time). IMHO it's worth it. They are hand made, sized according to your wrist measurement, and most importantly made from the real deal : Old French military parachutes webbing, which is by construction very elastic, water-resistant and durable (the last point being quite a good idea for something you are relying on to stay alive :-D ). It is the same material that was used back then by the Nageurs de combat (French Navy combat swimmers) on their military issued Tudors.
> 
> Regarding the strap price compared to this watch price , nobody ever said that you were not allowed to use that strap on any other watch ;-)
> 
> ...


Please stop.


----------



## Lodan (Aug 3, 2014)

DriveTooFast said:


> Here's the watch in its final form, the bracelet has been brushed and the Invicta logo removed from the clasp.
> I'm really pleased with the outcome and the accuracy, after one week, is impressive.
> View attachment 13066929


Beautiful watch. May I ask what the lug width is?


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Lodan said:


> Beautiful watch. May I ask what the lug width is?


20 mm


----------



## Lodan (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

This showed up today. Rivet bracelet was a tad harder than expected to size but overall I like it more than tiger’s other oyster style.


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

I emailed William to order a Big Crown but he's waiting on stok of v6 cases that take the 9015.
He's expecting new stock in June.
I hope I have the patience! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

Jammybstard said:


> I emailed William to order a Big Crown but he's waiting on stok of v6 cases that take the 9015.
> He's expecting new stock in June.
> I hope I have the patience!
> ...


It'll be worth the wait, so hang in there...

Not after one at the mo', but that's good to know. Not visited for a while, but I notice he's updated the website for his hols. You'd think he could have added this info while he was at it. I also notice the (in)famous spelling mistakes are still there. I appreciate English is not his first language but they're not particularly doing him any favours. It's a shame as I'm a big TC fan. Still expecting my 'doom' crystal to do something cataclysmic, but I reckon I'm safe by now!


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Barry H said:


> It'll be worth the wait, so hang in there...
> 
> Not after one at the mo', but that's good to know. Not visited for a while, but I notice he's updated the website for his hols. You'd think he could have added this info while he was at it. I also notice the (in)famous spelling mistakes are still there. I appreciate English is not his first language but they're not particularly doing him any favours. It's a shame as I'm a big TC fan. Still expecting my 'doom' crystal to do something cataclysmic, but I reckon I'm safe by now!


That website could be 10x better with minimum effort, he could use a Bigcartel and buy the domain for example. I hate the fact a new tab opens every time i click.
Better pics would help him in sales a lot too.

Also a question for you guys: is it possible to use a faster shipping method m? If yes, how much is it on top?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

DriveTooFast said:


> That website could be 10x better with minimum effort, he could use a Bigcartel and buy the domain for example. I hate the fact a new tab opens every time i click.
> Better pics would help him in sales a lot too.
> 
> Also a question for you guys: is it possible to use a faster shipping method m? If yes, how much is it on top?
> ...


Not sure of faster shipping. Standard shipping is quite quick (at least to the UK) anyway - and cheap. You could always email William and ask (obv when back from his hols).

I've wondered about the site, too, but I quite like it as it is. I've also wondered whether making it a bit slicker would mean more orders than can be comfortably coped with and put a strain on resources. Don't know whether TC is a full or part time operation. In any event, could be he's happy with his current turnover. This isn't a criticism, just an observation.


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

Barry H said:


> Not sure of faster shipping. Standard shipping is quite quick (at least to the UK) anyway


Did yours get delayed at customs? duty/VAT anything like that?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Jammybstard said:


> Did yours get delayed at customs? duty/VAT anything like that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I got 14€ in import duties and my parcel came after 50 days. The custom service in Italy is ultra slow, especially when it comes to parcels from China/HK

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Barry H said:


> Not sure of faster shipping. Standard shipping is quite quick (at least to the UK) anyway - and cheap. You could always email William and ask (obv when back from his hols).
> 
> I've wondered about the site, too, but I quite like it as it is. I've also wondered whether making it a bit slicker would mean more orders than can be comfortably coped with and put a strain on resources. Don't know whether TC is a full or part time operation. In any event, could be he's happy with his current turnover. This isn't a criticism, just an observation.


Well consider yourself lucky then, i had to wait almost 2 months. Ordered on the 20th of feb, came on the 15th of april.

How much does it take to UK?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## misheu (Apr 17, 2018)

Legin said:


> And in one of my watch boxes...
> 
> View attachment 4984137


Very beautiful collection.


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

Jammybstard said:


> Did yours get delayed at customs? duty/VAT anything like that?


Nope.



DriveTooFast said:


> ...
> How much does it take to UK?


ISTR it was around ten calendar days (ie not working days)


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Barry H said:


> Nope.
> 
> ISTR it was around ten calendar days (ie not working days)


Wow, this basically means they kept mine at the customs for around 40 days.
I'm sure it got there after a week or so but they haven't ever updated the tracking till day 40 or so

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is another shot of the 6542 homage. William must regulate these because this is my second Tiger that keeps good time.


----------



## marcell (May 6, 2017)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Here is another shot of the 6542 homage. William must regulate these because this is my second Tiger that keeps good time.


Looks very good.. All tiger case have chamfered lugs?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Here is another shot of the 6542 homage. William must regulate these because this is my second Tiger that keeps good time.


Can't see how he has the time, but if he does, I wouldn't be surprised due to the timings I get on my 1016


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

These are intriguing they look almost exactly like mkII Watches at a fraction of the price lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

looks very nice! I am getting the same watch with matte dial either tomorrow or on Monday, can`t wait


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

studiompd said:


> Can't see how he has the time, but if he does, I wouldn't be surprised due to the timings I get on my 1016


I've also suspected William regulates his watches. Credit where credit's due. I have a 6538 and a 6610, both with the 8215 and have had them 3 years. Worn often but not exclusively. The 6610 is the most accurate auto I've ever owned, started out at -2s/day but currently +1s/week when left 3H overnight for ~8 hrs. The 6538 is +4s/day, but you can't win 'em all... Just goes to show that even 'lowly' movements are capable of great performance when regulated properly.

NB: The above is in no way intended as a feeble attempt at one-upmanship, merely further evidence to support the theory.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Good to know. I've heard and personally have owned 8215 powered watches capable of accurate time keeping. My other Tiger, a 5510 big crown, has the humble DG2813 movement and is +5 or so spd and I have no complaints. It is, afterall, supposed to be a clone of the 8215, from what I understand, but with hacking added to the movement by the Chinese maker.



Barry H said:


> I've also suspected William regulates his watches. Credit where credit's due. I have a 6538 and a 6610, both with the 8215 and have had them 3 years. Worn often but not exclusively. The 6610 is the most accurate auto I've ever owned, started out at -2s/day but currently +1s/week when left 3H overnight for ~8 hrs. The 6538 is +4s/day, but you can't win 'em all... Just goes to show that even 'lowly' movements are capable of great performance when regulated properly.
> 
> NB: The above is in no way intended as a feeble attempt at one-upmanship, merely further evidence to support the theory.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

If anyone is looking for a 5513/5517 bezel insert...check out the for sale section, I have a spare I just posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Question for the UK members, is it normal that the watch has arrived at the post office close to my address on Saturday according to tracking but still is not delivered?


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone try swapping out inserts from the v6 case? What's the best way to do this? I've read the bezel is softer brass so the usual method of prying up between the case and bezel with a knife is prone to warping the beze.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Anyone try swapping out inserts from the v6 case? What's the best way to do this? I've read the bezel is softer brass so the usual method of prying up between the case and bezel with a knife is prone to warping the beze.


If you just want the insert off you can get to it by pressing the crystal out and pushing the insert from the under side.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for for the tip. I don't have a crystal press and I'm afraid this might be beyond my meager watchmaking skills. Any tiger methods known to work? Or should I take my chances prying up the bezel?



rbesass said:


> If you just want the insert off you can get to it by pressing the crystal out and pushing the insert from the under side.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Thanks for for the tip. I don't have a crystal press and I'm afraid this might be beyond my meager watchmaking skills. Any tiger methods known to work? Or should I take my chances prying up the bezel?


Heat up the bezel with a hair dryer until it's hot to the touch, this will loosen the glue. Use an exacto blade or razor blade to pry it up being careful not to damage the insert. If you can find some thin form plastic you might use that instead of the blade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Finally got my second tiger. Really like the watch apart from the rivet bracelet which had a problem with the clasp (stuck against a link, I might write William about it). Anyway here some pictures of the gmt on an oyster and some 455 endlinks from ebay.

Does anyone know of a thinner caseback that would fit?

Edit: Couldn't resist posting it in the key west thread, let's see if i get flammed


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Today ...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

kovy71 said:


> Finally got my second tiger. Really like the watch apart from the rivet bracelet which had a problem with the clasp (stuck against a link, I might write William about it). Anyway here some pictures of the gmt on an oyster and some 455 endlinks from ebay.
> 
> Does anyone know of a thinner caseback that would fit?
> 
> Edit: Couldn't resist posting it in the key west thread, let's see if i get flammed


Only flamed! I might go there to check their responses, although I'm not a fan of that corner

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> Only flamed! I might go there to check their responses, although I'm not a fan of that corner
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


the longer I watch that mkII key west the more I think the cases are really more or less the same as in the tiger watches, especially the tiger bevels now look spot on.

Now if only William would have a true gilt dial and a roulette datewheel and some plexi crystals in his offerings then it would be absolutely perfect


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

kovy71 said:


> the longer I watch that mkII key west the more I think the cases are really more or less the same as in the tiger watches, especially the tiger bevels now look spot on.
> 
> Now if only William would have a true gilt dial and a roulette datewheel and some plexi crystals in his offerings then it would be absolutely perfect


Not taking anything away from William, but they're not the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Jtragic said:


> Not taking anything away from William, but they're not the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


true, MKII is made in the US so I hope it is not the same and of course the dial, hands, movement etc are of much better quality than TC. Do you own both? Do you think MKII is worth the premium?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Jtragic said:


> Not taking anything away from William, but they're not the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're the same to us who have not beheld a MKII watch in person. Let us have our fantasy.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

A direct comparison with some pictures would be nice if there is someone who owns both


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

kovy71 said:


> A direct comparison with some pictures would be nice if there is someone who owns both


No. Do not shatter the illusion.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

saturnine said:


> No. Do not shatter the illusion.


But I am curious to see who would be more "shattered", the MKII owner with their 1400USD watch or the TC owners with their 200USD watch


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

kovy71 said:


> true, MKII is made in the US so I hope it is not the same and of course the dial, hands, movement etc are of much better quality than TC. Do you own both? Do you think MKII is worth the premium?


Actually I didn't mean anything about who assembled it, I was referring only to the case. I had TC's 6542 homage, got it before he started selling it. I also have several of his v4 and v5 cases in various homages I've made.

I like his cases, they have great dimensions, I like his "doom" crystals, and the fact that he has drilled lugs.

Do I think the MKII is worth the premium, though? I do. I also feel that TC is definitely worth every bit of what he's charging.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

kovy71 said:


> But I am curious to see who would be more "shattered", the MKII owner with their 1400USD watch or the TC owners with their 200USD watch


I'm not going to be shattered. Again, I was not disparaging TC. I like TC and his watches. I have lots of TC's cases, dials, hand sets. I'm just pointing out that the cases, etc, are not the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Jtragic said:


> I'm not going to be shattered. Again, I was not disparaging TC. I like TC and his watches. I have lots of TC's cases, dials, hand sets. I'm just pointing out that the cases, etc, are not the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Edit double post


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Jtragic said:


> I'm not going to be shattered. Again, I was not disparaging TC. I like TC and his watches. I have lots of TC's cases, dials, hand sets. I'm just pointing out that the cases, etc, are not the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I think it was a misunderstanding. I am aware that the mkII is the much superior watch I just think the TC case looks fairly similar in terms of its size, the doomed crystal etc.

If you do own both, could you maybe post some side by side pictures? I think this would be very interesting.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> Only flamed! I might go there to check their responses, although I'm not a fan of that corner
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Well my post has already been deleted by a mod due to being the wrong forum..


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

...and another one...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

redzebra said:


> ...and another one...
> 
> View attachment 13107629


I am really in love with this one. Man it turned out nice! I may have to cerakote mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

rbesass said:


> I am really in love with this one. Man it turned out nice! I may have to cerakote mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you... and thanks to you that it turned out this way... remember it also had a relume job on the dial and hands


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

kovy71 said:


> Sorry I think it was a misunderstanding. I am aware that the mkII is the much superior watch I just think the TC case looks fairly similar in terms of its size, the doomed crystal etc.
> 
> If you do own both, could you maybe post some side by side pictures? I think this would be very interesting.


I've not forgotten you, and I will take SBS pics. I'm waiting on a package from Esslinger, hopefully tomorrow, so I can fix and reassemble the Tiger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

My Tiger has a speck of dust on the dial a millimeter above the 7 o'clock index. See pic below. I'd like to drop the movement and dial to remove it. What's the crown position for pulling the crown and stem from a dg2183? I've heard these Chinese movements can be finicky and pulling the stem out in the wrong crown position can upset the keyless works and make reinsertion very difficult and sometimes impossible.

Also, do the v6 cases have movement tabs I'll also need to loosen or are they held in place by just the stem?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I’d pull the stem in the time setting mode. There are two tabs you will need to unscrew. Just make sure you cover the balance wheel with the rotor when you work on the screw next to it. Sucks when that screw jumps into there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I'll give it a shot later today.



rbesass said:


> I'd pull the stem in the time setting mode. There are two tabs you will need to unscrew. Just make sure you cover the balance wheel with the rotor when you work on the screw next to it. Sucks when that screw jumps into there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

capitalisttool_mt said:


>


I was staring at that for ages trying to work out what the strange design of the bottom left lug was supposed to be for!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Jammybstard said:


> I was staring at that for ages trying to work out what the strange design of the bottom left lug was supposed to be for!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


LOL!!!!!


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

capitalisttool_mt said:


>


Marine Nationale?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Jammybstard said:


> Marine Nationale?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Erika's Originals, but similar and really comfortable.


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

capitalisttool_mt said:


> Erika's Originals, but similar and really comfortable.


Nice, but a bit pricey. I've been looking for a while for something for something a bit like the Tudor fabric strap to go on a big-crown. I may have to order one of these:


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

Double Post


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Jammybstard said:


> Nice, but a bit pricey. I've been looking for a while for something for something a bit like the Tudor fabric strap to go on a big-crown. I may have to order one of these:
> View attachment 13123767


I'm thinking a gen Tudor will be a bit pricier than Erika's. 

FWIW, I thought the same thing and got a non-EO MN strap for half the price. It looks the part but is not particularly comfortable. I borrowed another members Erika's strap and it's beyond compare. The somewhat made-to-measure band is so much more comfortable. Wish I had just gotten it from the beginning. Am going to get a black and red one for my BBR next.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

Jtragic said:


> I'm thinking a gen Tudor will be a bit pricier than Erika's.
> 
> FWIW, I thought the same thing and got a non-EO MN strap for half the price. It looks the part but is not particularly comfortable. I borrowed another members Erika's strap and it's beyond compare. The somewhat made-to-measure band is so much more comfortable. Wish I had just gotten it from the beginning. Am going to get a black and red one for my BBR next.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True, I think it was over 200 sterling for a gen tudor fabric strap last time I checked and I can't find anyone else making the Jacquard woven style Tudor use. I'd have thought there would have been money in it at half the price!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Heard rumors of vintage colored dials. Any word on that?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Please, kindly do show your milsub hear once it has arrived.


BTW where did you purchase it from? I am considering buying one also. Thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## david78 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Vintage GMT project build:*
* Tiger Concept 5508 V4 case with big crown.
* Tiger Concept "Dial Q," vintage Tudor-style dial with date.
* Aftermarket vintage GMT "Pepsi" bezel insert.
* Ofrei Mercedes sports hands with white lume.
* Raffles small arrow GMT hand, yellow lume replace with white.
* Raffles white Explorer seconds hand. Entire hand is lumed.
* 2836 GMT / Hangzhou 6460 movement.
* White ETA date wheel.
* Aftermarket fat spring bars.
* Blu-Shark seat belt strap.


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

5513 V2


----------



## Bubbalouie (Mar 20, 2015)

After viewing this thread for a thousand times, you have enabled me to purchase mine. My 5508 V6. The last tracking update says mine should be here Monday.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

You and me both Bubbalouie. My 5513V2 showed up two days ago:

















My only complaint--and it's a minor one at this price point--is that the bottom right lug is over-brushed at the bezel. Looking at the case in profile reveals a noticeable depression. Other than that this watch is a fantastic value. I have the DG2813 movement which after a couple of days is minus 13-15 seconds per. I appreciate this thread for alerting me to this brand and am extremely happy with this watch.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

5508 v5


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

Have you a couple more shots of that one? I'm after somthing similar.


studiompd said:


> 5508 v5


Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

HAGWE everyone


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Jammybstard said:


> Have you a couple more shots of that one? I'm after somthing similar.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


Absolutely, let me know if you want a certain angle.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Tremec said:


> HAGWE everyone


Such much awesome. Very jelly of you


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Has anybody purchased this yet?








I have been searching for a gold watch and was thinking of a FFF build on an SNZH60 but this might do the trick. Some might think it is over kill but that's what a good watch is supposed to be right?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> Has anybody purchased this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a Tiger Concept watch but I bought this cool vintage Ricoh from a friend's estate....totally 80s Rolex homage
Ricoh gold by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

HaymondWong said:


> Not a Tiger Concept watch but I bought this cool vintage Ricoh from a friend's estate....totally 80s Rolex homage
> Ricoh gold by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


Nice Day Date homage! I think I'd rock that too. The TC I'm still unsure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Any opinions on a good quality, value priced bracelet with proper fitting endlinks on the bay for a 5508v6 case?


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jxiao (May 26, 2018)

Just got it today, love it!


----------



## Jxiao (May 26, 2018)

View attachment 13167505


Just got it today, love it!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is amazing! One of the best looking and most unique TC's i've seen.

The black rubber strap is a killer! Where did you get it?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

eBay. It was about $40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

rbesass said:


> eBay. It was about $40


Would you mind sharing the seller's name?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Just received this guy today. Pretty happy with it for the price. Bracelet rattles and feels cheap, so does bezel action, but that was all expected. Glad I got the homage as I was curious about the BB red, but I realized after getting this watch that I don't like it enough to buy the real thing. The 39mm wears well on my small wrist and this would be a nice addition to my work watch rotation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

HKwatchlover said:


> Just received this guy today. Pretty happy with it for the price. Bracelet rattles and feels cheap, so does bezel action, but that was all expected. Glad I got the homage as I was curious about the BB red, but I realized after getting this watch that I don't like it enough to buy the real thing. The 39mm wears well on my small wrist and this would be a nice addition to my work watch rotation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch though.


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> View attachment 13181707
> 
> 
> View attachment 13181709


Looks good!

Do you have the exact diameter and lug to lug dimensions?

----

I should receive two little TCs in the coming days, I can't wait to get them.


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> View attachment 13181707
> 
> 
> View attachment 13181709


Looks good!

Do you have the exact diameter and lug to lug dimensions?

----

I should receive two little TCs in the coming days, I can't wait to get them.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Pyliip said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Do you have the exact diameter and lug to lug dimensions?
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Not exact but as follows.

L2L 44.5 mm








Case 36.5 mm








Bezel OD 37.5 mm








Overall thickness 13 mm








Crown around 7 mm.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Aged GMT!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## vinataba (Jan 15, 2015)

Seamonster with RubberB straps


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Not exact but as follows.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I'll definitely get one at some point.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Pyliip said:


> Thank you so much! I'll definitely get one at some point.


You're welcome.


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

Happiness is indeed a yellow envelope coming from Hong Kong as someone put it on this thread a while ago.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Pyliip said:


> Happiness is indeed a yellow envelope coming from Hong Kong as someone put it on this thread a while ago.


Didn't take long for one of these to show up! Looks rad

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Didn't take long for one of these to show up! Looks rad
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


As soon as I saw William's post on facebook I pulled the trigger. 
I love how it looks. Vintage bracelet V2 is interesting. Not the easiest (for me) to resize but it seems to be solid now that it's done. Hollow endlinks in case people were still wondering. Doesn't bother me too much, really give it a vintage vibe.


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

I always found it hard to stand the "3" on the Seamonster dial.
It seems to have a different font than the other numbers.

So my Seamonster got a new dial and new hands now.
Doesn't she look really smart now?









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Uhr_Mensch said:


> I always found it hard to stand the "3" on the Seamonster dial.
> It seems to have a different font than the other numbers.
> 
> So my Seamonster got a new dial and new hands now.
> ...


Very

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Pyliip said:


> Happiness is indeed a yellow envelope coming from Hong Kong as someone put it on this thread a while ago.


Looks great!

In a similar vein, I spoke to William and he told me a TT version will be out in a month or two, with a TT rivet bracelet option (although personally I was hoping for a jubilee).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

What is a TT? Sorry for the question but I don't know this acronym.


Jtragic said:


> Looks great!
> 
> In a similar vein, I spoke to William and he told me a TT version will be out in a month or two, with a TT rivet bracelet option (although personally I was hoping for a jubilee).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> What is a TT? Sorry for the question but I don't know this acronym.


I guess it's "Two Tones" (steel and gold)


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> What is a TT? Sorry for the question but I don't know this acronym.
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk





Panzer971 said:


> I guess it's "Two Tones" (steel and gold)


Yes. Should be steel case, "gold" bezel, "gold" crown. Not sure how the bracelet would look, but I assume the center links will be "gold".


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Thank you guys 


Jtragic said:


> Yes. Should be steel case, "gold" bezel, "gold" crown. Not sure how the bracelet would look, but I assume the center links will be "gold".


Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Pyliip said:


> Happiness is indeed a yellow envelope coming from Hong Kong as someone put it on this thread a while ago.


More pictures!! I need this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

No way I'll be able to resist a 2-tone root beer GMT.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Very first full on Tiger Concept, lots of parts before but this makes me very happy.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## charlottevol30 (Jun 13, 2018)

Mind if I join in on the fun?


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

charlottevol30 said:


> View attachment 13217947
> 
> 
> Mind if I join in on the fun?


What bracelet is it? Looks very good.

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Very first full on Tiger Concept, lots of parts before but this makes me very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for mine too

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Keep an eye on screws and rivets on this bracelet!
Cheers,
Tom


----------



## charlottevol30 (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks! It's actually just a cheapo jubilee from some random seller on fleabay. Think I paid like $11 for it.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Thank you


charlottevol30 said:


> Thanks! It's actually just a cheapo jubilee from some random seller on fleabay. Think I paid like $11 for it.


Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

What's the thickness of that pepsi gmt? Is the bubble back bulky?


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Uhr_Mensch said:


> Keep an eye on screws and rivets on this bracelet!
> Cheers,
> Tom


This one's the V2 it has spring bars holding the extra links in, a little terrifying but we'll see how it goes.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

panchoskywalker said:


> What's the thickness of that pepsi gmt? Is the bubble back bulky?


15.4 mm, case back is pretty thin, probably slightly thinner than my [email protected] one that fits 8926.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

LogisticsCzar said:


> This one's the V2 it has spring bars holding the extra links in, a little terrifying but we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


At first I was worried about the V2. but then I thought... My Seiko's bracelet is held together with spring bars (just the removable links), still hasn't failed... and it's 46 years old 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

If anyone has a 5508 V6 with the Applied Indices. I'd love to see a few pics of the dial! 

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

Here is my tri collection:


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

What a great profile!


LogisticsCzar said:


> 15.4 mm, case back is pretty thin, probably slightly thinner than my [email protected] one that fits 8926.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Cgull said:


> Here is my tri collection:
> 
> View attachment 13227239


The Explorer would look amazing on a leather Nato!
One of my favorites from TC, would like to get one.


----------



## Blitzzz (Dec 26, 2007)

Second TC just landed. GMT Pan Am...ish. I had William swap out the Merc hand. I should have asked for a bigger crown as well.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Blitzzz said:


> I should have asked for a bigger crown as well.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Anybody know which jubilee has the best fitting end links for a 5508v6? I’ve got a project in mind using that case with an eta, gilt dial, gold pencil hands, jubilee, and a black insert with red triangle and no minute marks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

I have a couple of these Carly wet from Ali x, so I tried one on a 5508v6 for ya. Not bad, can definitely be shaped/bent to follow the contour better. I did need to use bent spring bars tho.


Porterjrm said:


> Anybody know which jubilee has the best fitting end links for a 5508v6? I've got a project in mind using that case with an eta, gilt dial, gold pencil hands, jubilee, and a black insert with red triangle and no minute marks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

skunkworks said:


> I have a couple of these Carly wet from Ali x, so I tried one on a 5508v6 for ya. Not bad, can definitely be shaped/bent to follow the contour better. I did need to use bent spring bars tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing that so quickly! I'll see if I can track one down. Where do you get bent spring bars? I've never had to use them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Thanks for doing that so quickly! I'll see if I can track one down. Where do you get bent spring bars? I've never had to use them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You make 'em from regular bars. They can just as easily be bent with your fingers over the top of a dowel.









Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Allenmay8 (Aug 29, 2016)

Received my 5506V6 GMT yesterday and wow... for the price this watch is nice. My first impressions are that it punches way above the price point, although not without its flaws.

The bracelet is obviously cheap, but I wore it all day and it was surprisingly comfortable and it's quality didn't hinder the wearability at all. It's only when you pick it up that you immediately notice. What's a good quality aftermarket bracelet that would fit?

Bezel has a nice action, although it has a little give.

Crystal has a great high dome and gives off a lot of reflection/glare. Currently looking to source a plexi crystal- anyone have any luck?

You can definitely hear the rotor give off a ratchet noise when giving it a good shake, but not noticeable during normal wear.

Overall, I think it's an excellent homage, and I can see why these are so popular. It only took a week to get to me, and William was shockingly quick to reply to my emails. I see another one of these watches in my near future!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

skunkworks said:


> You make 'em from regular bars. They can just as easily be bent with your fingers over the top of a dowel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they needed because the holes won't line up or what?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Are they needed because the holes won't line up or what?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, when the holes don't line up with the endlinks, curved spring bars can swivel into the right position to grab the lug holes

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

skunkworks said:


> Yea, when the holes don't line up with the endlinks, curved spring bars can swivel into the right position to grab the lug holes
> 
> Instagram: skunkworkswatches


Always learning something in here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Always learning something in here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have an alpha jubilee that fits allright, the lug holes line up perfectly but there is a small gap at the top, but not really noticable.









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

skunkworks said:


> You make 'em from regular bars. They can just as easily be bent with your fingers over the top of a dowel.
> Instagram: skunkworkswatches


Mine became curved just from reinstalling the modern bracelet to my 5508 V5 a few times.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> I have an alpha jubilee that fits allright, the lug holes line up perfectly but there is a small gap at the top, but not really noticable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For this build I'm wanted as close to perfect as I can get. I'll try a few things and see. Will be keeping this in mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

LogisticsCzar said:


> 15.4 mm, case back is pretty thin, probably slightly thinner than my [email protected] one that fits 8926.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I love the bracelet it is so thin. Where you get them? What's the thickness?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

watchninja123 said:


> Wow I love the bracelet it is so thin. Where you get them? What's the thickness?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


This is the V2 bracelet that comes with the watch, uses spring bars to attach extra links in the band.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Blitzzz (Dec 26, 2007)

New seatbelt NATO.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Blitzzz said:


> New seatbelt NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to convince myself i don't need this watch.
I need to convince myself i'm too young at 22 to wear a Pepsi GMT
Help


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

DriveTooFast said:


> I need to convince myself i don't need this watch.
> I need to convince myself i'm too young at 22 to wear a Pepsi GMT
> Help


You are never too young to wear a gmt. Sorry, but I couldn't help. 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Blitzzz (Dec 26, 2007)

DriveTooFast said:


> I need to convince myself i don't need this watch.
> I need to convince myself i'm too young at 22 to wear a Pepsi GMT
> Help


There are a lot more "old fogey" type watches than a Pepsi GMT imo.

It's not gold or two tone for a start 

Edit: completely misread the post lol. Don't fight it! Join the club!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allenmay8 (Aug 29, 2016)

Has anyone been able to source display casebacks for these watches? Specifically the GMT model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

DriveTooFast said:


> I need to convince myself i don't need this watch.
> I need to convince myself i'm too young at 22 to wear a Pepsi GMT
> Help


Actually, a GMT is one of the primary watches you should have in your collection, no matter how young. Now, the real question is, Pepsi Albino GMT or McQueen Explorer?


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

jaliya48 said:


> Actually, a GMT is one of the primary watches you should have in your collection, no matter how young. Now, the real question is, Pepsi Albino GMT or McQueen Explorer?


Don't do this to me (AND TO MY WALLET!!!) boys...
This is actually what i was questioning a couple of weeks ago. Probably the McQueen would be my choice tho.

Anyone has pics of it?


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Hopefully Friday I'll have time to go to pick up my tiger concept to the post office... And then pics 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bms259 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey everyone! I've been perusing the thread here, while looking for an Explorer 114270 homage. I'm thinking about getting a TG 1016 with a Miyota 9015 movement. I'm just wondering how they hold up over time with day-to-day use. I'm looking for a go-anywhere, do anything kind of watch. How do they hold up with water? How does the quality compare with other watches like Hamilton Khaki and Seiko Sarb033s or even an Invicta Prodiver?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

ETA 2824 Tiger Concept with quality 2.5x sapphire cyclop install.


----------



## Sub1680 (May 24, 2013)

"They say there is no biological reason to discourage cousins from marrying. First cousins are somewhat more likely than unrelated parents to have a child with a serious birth defect, mental retardation or genetic disease, but their increased risk is nowhere near as large as most people think, the scientists said."

"Despite all its disadvantages, inbreeding can also have a variety of advantages, such as reducing the recombination load, and allowing the expression of recessive advantageous phenotypes. It has been proposed that under circumstances when the advantages of inbreeding outweigh the disadvantages, preferential breeding within small groups could be promoted, potentially leading to speciation."


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

bms259 said:


> Hey everyone! I've been perusing the thread here, while looking for an Explorer 114270 homage. I'm thinking about getting a TG 1016 with a Miyota 9015 movement. I'm just wondering how they hold up over time with day-to-day use. I'm looking for a go-anywhere, do anything kind of watch. How do they hold up with water? How does the quality compare with other watches like Hamilton Khaki and Seiko Sarb033s or even an Invicta Prodiver?


The 9015 is a highly regarded movement so you wouldn't have any troubles there. I have a 5508 v5 that's a regular at the pool and visited the ocean. I haven't had any issues, but it's not likely to see anything beyond 3 meters. I did take it apart and grease the seals with silicone grease, but it's a screw down crown with a screw down back - if you ask William he will tell you it's fine for swimming, but no guarantees. It's considerably less than the other watches you mention, so probably not a good comparison, but for the money it's a great watch as this thread will testify.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Sub1680 said:


> "They say there is no biological reason to discourage cousins from marrying. First cousins are somewhat more likely than unrelated parents to have a child with a serious birth defect, mental retardation or genetic disease, but their increased risk is nowhere near as large as most people think, the scientists said."
> 
> "Despite all its disadvantages, inbreeding can also have a variety of advantages, such as reducing the recombination load, and allowing the expression of recessive advantageous phenotypes. It has been proposed that under circumstances when the advantages of inbreeding outweigh the disadvantages, preferential breeding within small groups could be promoted, potentially leading to speciation."
> 
> View attachment 13264379


It's all good until you end up with a Hapsburg Jaw and die prematurely bald with only one atrohied testicle to show for your short and painful life. Though you have avoided these pitfalls of inbreeding.

What you've ended up with is very unique, I wouldn't have thought of this combo but it's pretty cool.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a 5508 v4 with a 9015 and domed sapphire crystal. I had it pressure tested to 10 bar, so good for more than swimming. Great watch, no problems since I bought it in 2015. Punches way above its weight. YMMV, but I think they're great buys for the money.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Sub1680 said:


> "They say there is no biological reason to discourage cousins from marrying. First cousins are somewhat more likely than unrelated parents to have a child with a serious birth defect, mental retardation or genetic disease, but their increased risk is nowhere near as large as most people think, the scientists said."
> 
> "Despite all its disadvantages, inbreeding can also have a variety of advantages, such as reducing the recombination load, and allowing the expression of recessive advantageous phenotypes. It has been proposed that under circumstances when the advantages of inbreeding outweigh the disadvantages, preferential breeding within small groups could be promoted, potentially leading to speciation."
> 
> View attachment 13264379


Milsplorer

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bms259 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey everyone! I’ve decided to order my first TC. I’ll be getting the 1016, trying to get it as close to the Explorer 114270 I can. 

I asked William about putting in a Miyota 9015 in and he said he can, but there will be a dial spacer that will be visible from the side. Does anyone have a picture of that? 

He doesn’t have the modern bracelet anymore, which is the only bracelet I’ve read good things about. Does anyone have any suggestions for alternative bracelets?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

It has finally arrived and I have sized the bracelet. It looks very good, just a bit light, maybe it is the original bracelet. 









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Sub1680 (May 24, 2013)

My mutant came with the vintage bracelet as well, which was a surprise. I like it though. While the springbars-on-every-link design can be troublesome to size (really needs to be sized off the watch head), it seems more secure and less likely to lose fiddly parts like pins and collars. 

My watch runs at like -3 sec/day. All Hail The Five Goats.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Yesterday 's pic 









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Going on a month with mine. I like it a little more each day. These watches are a fantastic value.

View attachment 13279813


----------



## bms259 (Nov 9, 2015)

I’ve got a 1016 Explorer with a Miyota 9015 on the way. Looking to source a good bracelet for it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sub1680 (May 24, 2013)

Oh No....

MUTATION









I think the strap cost more than the watch...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

From the submariner homage thread. A discount and a good cause. Win-win.

Member zachste has stepped up big time and has offered up a Carolina discount code at Cindy Strap Works for 25% off with today's sales going to help out brother G.

https://www.cincystrapco.com


----------



## bms259 (Nov 9, 2015)

I just got my 1016 with a 9015 movement...and it doesn't work. I wound and wound it, and nothing. I eventually whacked it on the side and it started moving...but once it run out of power, it got stuck again. And now, even after whacking it, it won't start.

I've emailed William, and he agreed to refund me or put in a Miyota 8215 instead.

I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet. I like the dial, but the case was a little on the small side. I didn't think a .5mm difference would be noticeable, but it is. I like the case of my Alpha Explorer more. I may try a Date-Day case with the Explorer dial.

Any suggestions on what I should do?


----------



## dantorres0963 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi, looking for the model/Type of battery for a LADIES STAINLESS STEEL TAG HEUER PROFESSIONAL WATCH , the original was not legible when I got it out and then I lost it, I usually buy them on ebay and have no issues, I installed a smaller one that worked for a week or too, but is was too loose and now, I tried 2 more of the same, but it does not work, thanks


----------



## Blitzzz (Dec 26, 2007)

GMT on woven nylon strap.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

dantorres0963 said:


> Hi, looking for the model/Type of battery for a LADIES STAINLESS STEEL TAG HEUER PROFESSIONAL WATCH , the original was not legible when I got it out and then I lost it, I usually buy them on ebay and have no issues, I installed a smaller one that worked for a week or too, but is was too loose and now, I tried 2 more of the same, but it does not work, thanks


I'm afraid we will not be able to offer any help here. Tigers are powered by boars, wild cattle, antelope, and the occasional young elephant.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Blitzzz said:


> GMT on woven nylon strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pairing! What strap is that? I see a quick release and what looks like a metal piece connected to the woven strap? I'm intrigued, please explain.


----------



## Zenmaster87 (Nov 11, 2010)

Arrived on Thursday. Loving it so far!

Next - I'm thinking I might try and find a president bracelet on it. Any suggestions on who makes a president that fits the Tiger? I have read Alpha makes a jubilee, which is another possibility.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Zenmaster87 said:


> Arrived on Thursday. Loving it so far!
> 
> Next - I'm thinking I might try and find a president bracelet on it. Any suggestions on who makes a president that fits the Tiger? I have read Alpha makes a jubilee, which is another possibility.


Alpha' s Jubilee works fine, I don't have a pic handy but Yes, it is very good fit

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

These are now available.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coletrain182 (Apr 9, 2018)

bms259 said:


> I've got a 1016 Explorer with a Miyota 9015 on the way. Looking to source a good bracelet for it. Any suggestions?


I used an extra Ginault bracelet I had and it works perfectly for mine. Might want to try that style bracelet if you like it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slender (Aug 17, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> These are now available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like aged lume. Or is it just the light?
William told me that he is planning to release dials wit faux patina. Hands are available already.
Can't find the dials yet tough.

I am drooling over a TC comex/concept 5513. 
i think it looks great and would save me a fortune.
Just saw a 16660 comex seadweller for 125'000$. Nuts! But looks damn cool.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Coletrain182 said:


> I used an extra Ginault bracelet I had and it works perfectly for mine. Might want to try that style bracelet if you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I was waiting for someone to try the Ginault bracelet on a tiger.

Anymore photos of how the endlink fits against the case?

Thanks


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

slender said:


> Looks like aged lume. Or is it just the light?
> William told me that he is planning to release dials wit faux patina. Hands are available already.
> Can't find the dials yet tough.
> 
> ...


They do look awesome.

William told me he wasn't reluming but just painting over the lume for a vintage look.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

Anyone know the difference between V5 and the V6?


----------



## Coletrain182 (Apr 9, 2018)

G4_Chrono said:


> Awesome! I was waiting for someone to try the Ginault bracelet on a tiger.
> 
> Anymore photos of how the endlink fits against the case?
> 
> Thanks


Yes I will take pictures this evening when I get off. It fits perfectly though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Would LOVE to have vintage, patina'd hands and dial with Superluminova for my 5513!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## slender (Aug 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Alpha bracelet for the Alpha 5513 would fit the TC 5513?
The advantage I would see in using this bracelet is that it can be sized via screwed links


----------



## dostone (Jul 25, 2018)

Does anyone know how long it takes for William to ship his watches to the West Coast USA? Just purchased a 1016 from him about two weeks ago and the tracking information hasn't been updated much.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

G4_Chrono said:


> They do look awesome.
> 
> William told me he wasn't reluming but just painting over the lume for a vintage look.


If that's going to be the case then don't call it lume anymore. I had helenarou age a dial and hands for me. He told me that the lume color will be much less. Much less is actually nonexistent because his idea of painting over the lume was using actual paint. I like the way it looks, but that's all you get-looks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

saturnine said:


> I'm afraid we will not be able to offer any help here. Tigers are powered by boars, wild cattle, antelope, and the occasional young elephant.


and the occasional human...


----------



## bms259 (Nov 9, 2015)

For those that have an Invicta 8926 and a TC 5508, how do they compare? I like the 8926 a lot, but it’s a bit chunky for me to wear on a regular basis. Does the 5508 wear a little smaller? Is it thinner?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

bms259 said:


> For those that have an Invicta 8926 and a TC 5508, how do they compare? I like the 8926 a lot, but it's a bit chunky for me to wear on a regular basis. Does the 5508 wear a little smaller? Is it thinner?


I no longer own an Invicta to directly compare, but I do believe it had a more substantial feel and also heavier. It's a great watch no doubt.

I love my v5 5508 and would say it is thinner, but I can't validate that. It wears great. In keeping with its vintage inspiration, it has a great thin profile. Nonetheless, it's a dive watch and will not exactly disappear under cuffs.

In case you need some measurements.










"The soul has greater need of the ideal than of the real. It is by the real that we exist. It is by the ideal that we live." ~Victor Hugo


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

The Tiger Concepts 5508 is definitely less chunky feeling than the Invicta. I like the Invictas, but find them a bit heavy and bulky. 
The TC is quite noticeably thicker than a Rolex 5508 just for information 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bms259 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks! That's super helpful. It looks like it's got a smaller case diameter but longer lug-to-lug and perhaps a bit thicker. The 8926 is listed at 13mm thick, but that's with a flat crystal. I guess the TC 5508 may not be what I'm looking for. The smaller case diameter led me to think it may have short lug to lug and be a bit thinner too. Thanks for taking the time. I appreciate it!


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

saturnine said:


> I no longer own an Invicta to directly compare, but I do believe it had a more substantial feel and also heavier. It's a great watch no doubt.
> 
> I love my v5 5508 and would say it is thinner, but I can't validate that. It wears great. In keeping with its vintage inspiration, it has a great thin profile. Nonetheless, it's a dive watch and will not exactly disappear under cuffs.
> 
> ...


could you give us a weight in grams too real quick?

- - - Updated - - -



saturnine said:


> I no longer own an Invicta to directly compare, but I do believe it had a more substantial feel and also heavier. It's a great watch no doubt.
> 
> I love my v5 5508 and would say it is thinner, but I can't validate that. It wears great. In keeping with its vintage inspiration, it has a great thin profile. Nonetheless, it's a dive watch and will not exactly disappear under cuffs.
> 
> ...


could you give us a weight in grams too real quick?


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi,
I'm quite new to the affordable watches sector in WUS (not so new in total, just can't reset the pw to my old account due to an old email account), but the bug hit hard. Especially with sub hommages...

Tiger concept obviously came to mind, but I really like to have my own little version of it...

This got me thinking and I was looking in suitable aftermarket dials. Not much I could find though - but I realized, that the Tc dials are either 28 or 29mm.
As Seiko dials are plentiful and mostly are 28.5mm...

How about the possibility to install a seiko dial? Presumably in the 28mm dial version of Tc? Is it possible without modifications (obviously I would have to use dial dots)? 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Poerger said:


> Hi,
> I'm quite new to the affordable watches sector in WUS (not so new in total, just can't reset the pw to my old account due to an old email account), but the bug hit hard. Especially with sub hommages...
> 
> Tiger concept obviously came to mind, but I really like to have my own little version of it...
> ...


On most Seiko dials the date wheel is going to be a problem.
You could do that with an Invicta though, it has a Seiko movement so if you get a 3 o'clock dial the feet are fine, 4 o'clock and it's dial dots

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Seiko dials will work with the big crown V6 cases fine, also William has tested the NH35 movt in those cases and it was fine. If you are going to use the stock DG movement then you will have to glue the dial to the movement some how. And avoid date dials completely.

Regarding the cases that take 28mm, you will have to shave the dial a bit to fit. Here is a yobokies dial in an old v3 case, I had to trim it 0.5mm to fit.
If you are after a Seiko dial some how, then better go with an invicta. It is even cheaper to start with. Hope that helps and goodluck


Poerger said:


> Hi,
> I'm quite new to the affordable watches sector in WUS (not so new in total, just can't reset the pw to my old account due to an old email account), but the bug hit hard. Especially with sub hommages...
> 
> Tiger concept obviously came to mind, but I really like to have my own little version of it...
> ...












Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> The Seiko dials will work with the big crown V6 cases fine, also William has tested the NH35 movt in those cases and it was fine. If you are going to use the stock DG movement then you will have to glue the dial to the movement some how. And avoid date dials completely.
> 
> Regarding the cases that take 28mm, you will have to shave the dial a bit to fit. Here is a yobokies dial in an old v3 case, I had to trim it 0.5mm to fit.
> If you are after a Seiko dial some how, then better go with an invicta. It is even cheaper to start with. Hope that helps and goodluck
> ...


If seiko dials (or even a nh35) will work with the v6 cases it's an option I'm going to think about.

Sounda promising enough I think :

Thanks

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## bms259 (Nov 9, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how thick the 5508 is with a flat crystal? [Edit: They don't actually come with a flat crystal, do they?]

Are any aftermarket casebacks available to make it thinner?

Also, do these work with the Parnis glidelock submariner bracelets with solid end links?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Tiger Concept Blue Mod


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> The Seiko dials will work with the big crown V6 cases fine, also William has tested the NH35 movt in those cases and it was fine. If you are going to use the stock DG movement then you will have to glue the dial to the movement some how. And avoid date dials completely.
> 
> Regarding the cases that take 28mm, you will have to shave the dial a bit to fit. Here is a yobokies dial in an old v3 case, I had to trim it 0.5mm to fit.
> If you are after a Seiko dial some how, then better go with an invicta. It is even cheaper to start with. Hope that helps and goodluck
> ...


Need to know where you got that dial! How's the lume on it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> The Seiko dials will work with the big crown V6 cases fine, also William has tested the NH35 movt in those cases and it was fine. If you are going to use the stock DG movement then you will have to glue the dial to the movement some how. And avoid date dials completely.
> 
> Regarding the cases that take 28mm, you will have to shave the dial a bit to fit. Here is a yobokies dial in an old v3 case, I had to trim it 0.5mm to fit.
> If you are after a Seiko dial some how, then better go with an invicta. It is even cheaper to start with. Hope that helps and goodluck
> ...


Need to know where you got that dial! How's the lume on it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

bms259 said:


> Can anyone tell me how thick the 5508 is with a flat crystal? [Edit: They don't actually come with a flat crystal, do they?]
> 
> Are any aftermarket casebacks available to make it thinner?
> 
> Also, do these work with the Parnis glidelock submariner bracelets with solid end links?


It comes with a double domed crystal, and the case back is already flat, I don't think it can get any slimmer

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Rabirnie said:


> Need to know where you got that dial! How's the lume on it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a yobokies dial, I had to remove the dial feet and I had to trim it down by 0.5mm to fit the V3 case.
Lume is weak.. better than Tiger ones but not on par with Seiko

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> That's a yobokies dial, I had to remove the dial feet and I had to trim it down by 0.5mm to fit the V3 case.
> Lume is weak.. better than Tiger ones but not on par with Seiko
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


How'd you trim the dial down? I have a dial I want to fit into a case, but not quite sure how.

Edit to say that the dial i have (recent bsh dial run) is just a tad too big for the case i wanted to put it in. Any tips appreciated.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

studiompd said:


> How'd you trim the dial down? I have a dial I want to fit into a case, but not quite sure how.
> 
> Edit to say that the dial i have (recent bsh dial run) is just a tad too big for the case i wanted to put it in. Any tips appreciated.


I used a hand dremmel to trim it down. Try to hold the dial from the center and be very careful while using the dremmel. Go very slowly. I also use those rubber tips on my fingers while holding the dial.
Good luck

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Cool, good to know it's possible with normal tools. Thanks!


the_watchier said:


> I used a hand dremmel to trim it down. Try to hold the dial from the center and be very careful while using the dremmel. Go very slowly. I also use those rubber tips on my fingers while holding the dial.
> Good luck
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

the_watchier said:


> I used a hand dremmel to trim it down. Try to hold the dial from the center and be very careful while using the dremmel. Go very slowly. I also use those rubber tips on my fingers while holding the dial.
> Good luck
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Wouldn't it have been easier to put the dial on the dremel mandrel, then put the dremel in a vise, then gently sand the edges as it spins? Should provide a far more even result.

"The soul has greater need of the ideal than of the real. It is by the real that we exist. It is by the ideal that we live." ~Victor Hugo


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Wouldn't it have been easier to put the dial on the dremel mandrel, then put the dremel in a vise, then gently sand the edges as it spins? Should provide a far more even result.
> 
> "The soul has greater need of the ideal than of the real. It is by the real that we exist. It is by the ideal that we live." ~Victor Hugo


I've read of this way as well, just have to be mindful of protecting the dial. At least with the watchier's method, its finger pressure on the dial, not to say it can't be damaged this way, but maybe you can be more cogniizant of how much pressure your applying? I basically haven't done either yet since I'm worried about damaged this relatively expensive dial and may just go the easy route and put it into an 8926 case. Thanks for the reminder of this idea though!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

studiompd said:


> I've read of this way as well, just have to be mindful of protecting the dial. At least with the watchier's method, its finger pressure on the dial, not to say it can't be damaged this way, but maybe you can be more cogniizant of how much pressure your applying? I basically haven't done either yet since I'm worried about damaged this relatively expensive dial and may just go the easy route and put it into an 8926 case. Thanks for the reminder of this idea though!


Yes, you would want to put a rubber grommet or similar between the mandrel and the dial.

"The soul has greater need of the ideal than of the real. It is by the real that we exist. It is by the ideal that we live." ~Victor Hugo


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Just picked this guy up. Not sure it's scratching my gmt itch. Maybe william's 1655 mcqueen would cure what ails me? Anyone have one they want to trade?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Wouldn't it have been easier to put the dial on the dremel mandrel, then put the dremel in a vise, then gently sand the edges as it spins? Should provide a far more even result.
> 
> "The soul has greater need of the ideal than of the real. It is by the real that we exist. It is by the ideal that we live." ~Victor Hugo


Smart! I have a case incoming for another BSHT build, will try this then... Thanks brother

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

Check out the website! You can customize your own dial now! Yasssss


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Do you have a direct link? I dont find it on his homepage

/found via Google


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

studiompd said:


> Just picked this guy up. Not sure it's scratching my gmt itch. Maybe william's 1655 mcqueen would cure what ails me? Anyone have one they want to trade?


Could you please explain? It is the insert color not being pepsi enough? what else?


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

On a Barton leather nato


----------



## slender (Aug 17, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with the new vintage lume?
Lumeshots and daylight shots would be great.

The new 5513 and 5517 look pretty interesting ... unfortunately the images are not that good.
http://www.tiger-concept.com/5513V2-vintage-watch.html


----------



## slender (Aug 17, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with the new vintage lume?
Lumeshots and daylight shots would be great.

The new 5513 and 5517 look pretty interesting ... unfortunately the images are not that good.
http://www.tiger-concept.com/5513V2-vintage-watch.html


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

panchoskywalker said:


> Could you please explain? It is the insert color not being pepsi enough? what else?


Not at all, its a fine homage, I just find it wears a tad too big on my smaller wrist.


----------



## Henri Whiteman (Jun 6, 2018)

Got my tiger today!


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

some great modded watches on this thread, you've all convinced me in trying them out. just a quick query i wonder if you guys can help me out, I wanted a Tudor BB green (Harrods edition) but when tried it on in the AD it was a little big for me (41mm with loooong lugs)

are the TC 5508V5 actually 39mm (38.7) without crown and 43 with? (as stated on the site) 
39mm would be perfect for me, but that seems like a very big crown - also in the pics on this thread the 5508V5 seems to wear quite large
39mm would almost match up with the much anticipated BB 58!

does anyone have a size compare of the 5508V5 with a Black bay (or perhaps a SKX as i have one) so i can get a better grasp of its size?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

bentl said:


> some great modded watches on this thread, you've all convinced me in trying them out. just a quick query i wonder if you guys can help me out, I wanted a Tudor BB green (Harrods edition) but when tried it on in the AD it was a little big for me (41mm with loooong lugs)
> 
> are the TC 5508V5 actually 39mm (38.7) without crown and 43 with? (as stated on the site)
> 39mm would be perfect for me, but that seems like a very big crown - also in the pics on this thread the 5508V5 seems to wear quite large
> ...


Having had all of the watches in question, the BB wears the biggest followed by the SKX then the Tiger. The Tiger is 39 ex-crown. The SKX wears bigger for me because it wears thicker because if the bezel. The tigers I have are V4 but that shouldn't make a difference.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

thanks for the quick reply, i think the TC would suit me better than the original

hopefully you guys will see a Harrods Green TC soon then


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Good evening 









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Good evening. Has anybody change the original bracelet for the one of Parnis with glidelock? Will it fit?
Thanks.

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Good evening. Has anybody change the original bracelet for the one of Parnis with glidelock? Will it fit?
> Thanks.
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


It does not fit, the lug holes are in a different position.
I have the older parnis oyster bracelet (no glidelock), but I think the end links are the same.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

konax said:


> It does not fit, the lug holes are in a different position.
> I have the older parnis oyster bracelet (no glidelock), but I think the end links are the same.


Ok, thank you 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Geogarc562 (Aug 15, 2018)

Does anyone know how long it takes for a tiger concepts watch to arrive in the US, california specifically? I ordered mine a month ago and the tracking still says its in china.

Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Geogarc562 said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for a tiger concepts watch to arrive in the US, california specifically? I ordered mine a month ago and the tracking still says its in china.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk


Thatt's weird. You should definitely contact William Woo. Should be easier for him than for you to check that with the Hong Kong post


----------



## Geogarc562 (Aug 15, 2018)

Panzer971 said:


> Thatt's weird. You should definitely contact William Woo. Should be easier for him than for you to check that with the Hong Kong post


I ended up contacting him and he said it just takes longer sometimes but everything is good and weirdly enough a couple hours later shipping was updated and in the US.

Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

William killed it again... the V6 case, the vintage lume, the v2 rivet, and of course the Steel & Gold...


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Where to buyTiger Concept watch? I see Williams name everywhere on the posts. Can someone share his website to purchase. Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

asifbeg1 said:


> Where to buyTiger Concept watch? I see Williams name everywhere on the posts. Can someone share his website to purchase. Thx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.tiger-concept.com/


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> http://www.tiger-concept.com/


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slender (Aug 17, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> William killed it again... the V6 case, the vintage lume, the v2 rivet, and of course the Steel & Gold...


Wow that really looks great. 
How's the lume holding up?
Would you mind sharing a lume shot with us?


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi guys, I've been looking for a decent and affordable Mil Sub homage. Until I discovered Tiger Concepts, the only one on my radar was the Armida A9 and they are out of the no-date ETA version (the prior version with the NH35A movement is far too thick/bulky for my taste).

Enter the TC Mil Sub which looks quite promising:









Does anybody have any experience with this watch? I'm interested in how accurate their 9015 movements are and how adjustable the bracelet is (ie. how many links can be removed + how much microadjustment, I have a super skinny wrist).

Sorry if I missed it if these questions have already been answered in this thread, but I just don't have time to go through 190+ pages while I'm at work lol!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Not sure if I posted these here... another great variation on a V6 TT with vintage lume 









Sent from my PH-1 using some kind of voodoo


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Not sure if I posted these here... another great variation on a V6 TT with vintage lume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I usually do not like two tones watches, but this one is really nice. I think it would look really good on a black strap


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Not sure if I posted these here... another great variation on a V6 TT with vintage lume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only he could fit a GMT in there ....


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

my third tiger, very happy with it so far 









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

one more 









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

sorry for the spam, this is the last one I promise  looks great also on the bracelet, really a perfect 1016 homage! Feels a lot more expensive than it is.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Wow,

been a while since the last post. Just hoping someone has a 5513 V2 they could snap some pictures of. I'm trying to get a nice side profile (both crown and opposite crown) visual of the watch. really interested in how "flat" it sits. I have a Black Bay Homage and while my wrists can pull off the case just fine, it sits pretty flat on the wrist and fairly tall since it has a flat caseback and literally ZERO chamfer on the case sides. hoping the 5513 is different.

also, if anyone out there has the Style D, no date, please post pictures. bonus points if you have snowflake hands


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Wow,

been a while since the last post. Just hoping someone has a 5513 V2 they could snap some pictures of. I'm trying to get a nice side profile (both crown and opposite crown) visual of the watch. really interested in how "flat" it sits. I have a Black Bay Homage and while my wrists can pull off the case just fine, it sits pretty flat on the wrist and fairly tall since it has a flat caseback and literally ZERO chamfer on the case sides. hoping the 5513 is different.

also, if anyone out there has the Style D, no date, please post pictures. bonus points if you have snowflake hands


----------



## Geogarc562 (Aug 15, 2018)

This is the only pic of i have of the profile. Hope it helps









Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geogarc562 (Aug 15, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Wow,
> 
> been a while since the last post. Just hoping someone has a 5513 V2 they could snap some pictures of. I'm trying to get a nice side profile (both crown and opposite crown) visual of the watch. really interested in how "flat" it sits. I have a Black Bay Homage and while my wrists can pull off the case just fine, it sits pretty flat on the wrist and fairly tall since it has a flat caseback and literally ZERO chamfer on the case sides. hoping the 5513 is different.
> 
> also, if anyone out there has the Style D, no date, please post pictures. bonus points if you have snowflake hands


The 5513v2 is very slim on the wrist, william has the height at 15mm but most of it is the crystal.

Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Geogarc562 said:


> The 5513v2 is very slim on the wrist, william has the height at 15mm but most of it is the crystal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk


Thanks Man! much appreciate the profile shot. Looks great to me! that Dome is amazing


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey I do have the 5513V2 will try to take some photos over the weekend.


turdbogls said:


> Wow,
> 
> been a while since the last post. Just hoping someone has a 5513 V2 they could snap some pictures of. I'm trying to get a nice side profile (both crown and opposite crown) visual of the watch. really interested in how "flat" it sits. I have a Black Bay Homage and while my wrists can pull off the case just fine, it sits pretty flat on the wrist and fairly tall since it has a flat caseback and literally ZERO chamfer on the case sides. hoping the 5513 is different.
> 
> also, if anyone out there has the Style D, no date, please post pictures. bonus points if you have snowflake hands


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> Wow,
> 
> been a while since the last post. Just hoping someone has a 5513 V2 they could snap some pictures of. I'm trying to get a nice side profile (both crown and opposite crown) visual of the watch. really interested in how "flat" it sits. I have a Black Bay Homage and while my wrists can pull off the case just fine, it sits pretty flat on the wrist and fairly tall since it has a flat caseback and literally ZERO chamfer on the case sides. hoping the 5513 is different.
> 
> also, if anyone out there has the Style D, no date, please post pictures. bonus points if you have snowflake hands


I heard a new version v3 will be releases soon, there is a picture already on the facebook page, so maybe you want to wait for it before ordering the v2 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

kovy71 said:


> I heard a new version v3 will be releases soon, there is a picture already on the facebook page, so maybe you want to wait for it before ordering the v2
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


Interesting. Any idea of what are the main changes between v2 & v3?


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Interesting. Any idea of what are the main changes between v2 & v3?


316 stainless on all new models

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

Will the 5513v2 or new v3 take an ETA 2824?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Tremec said:


> Will the 5513v2 or new v3 take an ETA 2824?


I asked William about the V2 and he said it won't take it.. it will need a ring to place it right. I opt for the DG anyways

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I have a movement and dial in a junky case I was looking to swap over.


the_watchier said:


> I asked William about the V2 and he said it won't take it.. it will need a ring to place it right. I opt for the DG anyways
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Ask instead about the ETA 2836. William indicated some of his earlier models would work fine with the 2836, but not the 2824.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> I heard a new version v3 will be releases soon, there is a picture already on the facebook page, so maybe you want to wait for it before ordering the v2
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


I just looked at the FB page (there are a few, so I'm confused which one to look at) and couldn't find it. could you link the post? Thanks for the heads-up though!


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

sure,i believe this is the v3:









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

ah, I did see those. had to view comments on one of the images to see it's the V3. Looks like they are still a few months away....I need my fix now. 316L sounds nice but I'm fine with it not being that (lends more to the vintage feel I'm going for anyway)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> 316 stainless on all new models
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm... I have the impression 316 Stainless was used all the while.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Porterjrm said:


> 316 stainless on all new models


I think he's referring to new inserts, not cases.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

i believe the plexi crystal is back otherwise I am not aware of any upgrades 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

panchoskywalker said:


> I think he's referring to new inserts, not cases.


Take what you can from that. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

If you're interested in a more modern interpretation of the GMT, I've got this one up for sale in the Sales Forum.


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

If you're interested in a more modern interpretation of the GMT, I've got this one up for sale in the Sales Forum.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Just placed my order for a 5513 with a no-date snowflake dial/hands. been debating between this and a traditional Sub dial/hands but ultimately decided I LOVE all the squares  plus it doesn't look as much like a ripoff of a Submariner. Can't wait to get it! now, to grab some 20mm straps.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

New bezel insert and wife's cake 









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shadeone (Sep 21, 2009)

6538 style, sterile, vintage lume.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

So, has anyone gotten the wrong watch from William? I ordered a black snowflake and got the blue one. While the blue is absolutely stunning, I already have a blue dialed watch and really need the black one. I have contacted him already but no response. I'll let you all know how it goes. Though, it's killing me to not be able to wear this one.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Whoa the vintage lume looks great.


shadeone said:


> 6538 style, sterile, vintage lume.


Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> So, has anyone gotten the wrong watch from William? I ordered a black snowflake and got the blue one. While the blue is absolutely stunning, I already have a blue dialed watch and really need the black one. I have contacted him already but no response. I'll let you all know how it goes. Though, it's killing me to not be able to wear this one.


Ok, so he's asking me to send this one to his US address. Once it gets there hell ship the new one.

I know he's a one man operation, but this isn't what I wanted to hear....so now here I am, going on a month before I get the correct watch.

Edit: Sadly, just dropped off the Blue on to the post office. 2 days to California, then another 10 or so for the new one to arrive. now I can't help but think how aweful my current Black diver is....lol


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Good afternoon. 
Has anybody got this watch? I'm interested in it, but I would like to see some other pics better than those found on William's site. 
How is on the wrist?
Thanks .









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Is this the insert that comes on William's Tudor gmt homage or an aftermarket? I'm wondering what TC's modern pepsi insert looks like as I haven't seen anyone post a pic yet.



Fabrizio_Morini said:


> New bezel insert and wife's cake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

good day.
Can anyone tell me: is the bezel being removed to 5513v2, or is it also from a soft metal like at 5508?


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Is this the insert that comes on William's Tudor gmt homage or an aftermarket? I'm wondering what TC's modern pepsi insert looks like as I haven't seen anyone post a pic yet.


It is an aftermarket insert sold very recently by William in his site, and it fits perfectly for me.
The one sold by the watch had the "red" part more pinkish and the font of the numbers was more Rolex-esq . This new insert is more Tudor style. I like it a lot. 
Maybe you can ask him to make already for you before buying the watch, instead to do by yourself as I did.
I hope I have answered to all your questions.

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> It is an aftermarket insert sold very recently by William in his site, and it fits perfectly for me.
> The one sold by the watch had the "red" part more pinkish and the font of the numbers was more Rolex-esq . This new insert is more Tudor style. I like it a lot.
> Maybe you can ask him to make already for you before buying the watch, instead to do by yourself as I did.
> I hope I have answered to all your questions.
> ...


Thanks for the info! Here is a pic of a gmt from his site with the Tudor style insert. Im assuming it's the same as yours. It looks like the bright light is making the colors look brighter than they actually are. Did you buy your watch a while ago before he was putting this insert on?








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Thanks for the info! Here is a pic of a gmt from his site with the Tudor style insert. Im assuming it's the same as yours. It looks like the bright light is making the colors look brighter than they actually are. Did you buy your watch a while ago before he was putting this insert on?
> View attachment 13601559
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yes I have bought it some months ago and there wasn't still this combination of hands and bezel insert. In fact I have asked him to do it for me, just the insert I had to install it alone because he didn't have still in his shop. 
I'm glad he made a version as mine.

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

a quick question for you - the GMT Tiger concept watches, i understand the GMT hand is linked to the date wheel - can anybody comment of the reliability of this movement.

i know the std DG3804 although being cheap, its pretty hardy - but with the added added complication, does it downgrade the watches reliability?


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

apologize - double post


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

My first TC watch. I ordered the cheapest version possible as I was not sure what to expect. Honesty, I am very very happy with the product. The dg2813 movement starts almost immediately when picked up. Seems to be accurate also. This is V6 with sapphire crystal. I plan to be a repeat customer!


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

I appreciate the drilled lugs also, too many watches that cost more skimp on this. Love the drilled lug look on divers. Not that I’m diving with this though


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

Switching that Nato for this Martu strap once it arrives.


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> New bezel insert and wife's cake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a product number/ reference number for that bezel insert?

Nice cake BTW


----------



## mrmorfo (May 5, 2016)

Here's the new bezel insert, on a blue NATO and the Mercedes hands / glossy dial version. It's an awesome watch, love the small 39mm profile!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

JCartwright77 said:


> Is there a product number/ reference number for that bezel insert?
> 
> Nice cake BTW


Thank you. It is the insert T for the 5508V5. You can easily find it in the insert page of Tiger concept site. 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Today with the Tiger 









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Today with the Tiger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooo, now your tempting me. lovely peice.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

bentl said:


> oooo, now your tempting me. lovely peice.


Thank you 

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Just curious if anyone’s compared William’s version of the Tudor BB GMT and the Corgeut version? 

The blue of the bezel on William’s model looks closer to the Tudor, but it could be a matter of lighting.


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> Just curious if anyone's compared William's version of the Tudor BB GMT and the Corgeut version?
> 
> The blue of the bezel on William's model looks closer to the Tudor, but it could be a matter of lighting.


I'll have my Tiger "Tudor gmt" this week. It'll surely look the same as the one above. It looks like the blue is spot on and the red is a little too bright. But that could be his camera. I'll let you know.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Jimbo85281 said:


> I'll have my Tiger "Tudor gmt" this week. It'll surely look the same as the one above. It looks like the blue is spot on and the red is a little too bright. But that could be his camera. I'll let you know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks Jimbo! Really torn between the two, especially given the price difference.


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> Thanks Jimbo! Really torn between the two, especially given the price difference.


I think this version is what the Tudor should have been. Perfect size!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

JCartwright77 said:


> My first TC watch. I ordered the cheapest version possible as I was not sure what to expect. Honesty, I am very very happy with the product. The dg2813 movement starts almost immediately when picked up. Seems to be accurate also. This is V6 with sapphire crystal. I plan to be a repeat customer!
> View attachment 13612619
> View attachment 13612617
> View attachment 13612615


That does look good! Does William use a red crown tube like in the original Tudor?


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

flamingrabbit said:


> JCartwright77 said:
> 
> 
> > My first TC watch. I ordered the cheapest version possible as I was not sure what to expect. Honesty, I am very very happy with the product. The dg2813 movement starts almost immediately when picked up. Seems to be accurate also. This is V6 with sapphire crystal. I plan to be a repeat customer!
> ...


No, crown tube is stainless in color


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi guys, it's been 10 months since I got this 1016 and it's definitely one of my favourite watches:


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

JCartwright77 said:


> No, crown tube is stainless in color


OK, thanks for the info.


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

Well so I went back to William for another order. This time I'm going for the Seamonster with Bezel T installed. Trying something different. I made a crude mashup to give an idea.






+






=


----------



## Nocam (Oct 18, 2009)

Is it correct that the 1016 series does not have drilled lugs?


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

Can anyone help?
on 5513v2 frame is part of the case or can it be removed?


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

double post


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

serjj said:


> Can anyone help?
> on 5513v2 frame is part of the case or can it be removed?


what do you mean by "Frame"?

to answer your qeustion though, its probably separate and can be removed. the Exterior of the watch is made up of 5 parts. caseback, midcase, Bezel and insert, Glass, Crown, crown tube...all separate pieces.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Nocam said:


> Is it correct that the 1016 series does not have drilled lugs?


it is my understanding the 1016 does NOT have drilled lugs.


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> what do you mean by "Frame"?
> 
> to answer your qeustion though, its probably separate and can be removed. the Exterior of the watch is made up of 5 parts. caseback, midcase, Bezel and insert, Glass, Crown, crown tube...all separate pieces.


I meant bezel. sorry i use google translator


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

serjj said:


> I meant bezel. sorry i use google translator


OK. yes, they are separate pieces. the bezel actually rotates and can be used as a timer ( I use it all the time for timing stuff around the house)

you can usually squeeze a dull knife between the case and bezel and pop it off fairly easily.


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

My gmt has been stuck in the insanely slow Chicago customs for a week. What the hell ISC Chicago!? 4 days to the US from China only to be held hostage! LOL Anyone else have slow movement through Chicago? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Jimbo85281 said:


> My gmt has been stuck in the insanely slow Chicago customs for a week. What the hell ISC Chicago!? 4 days to the US from China only to be held hostage! LOL Anyone else have slow movement through Chicago?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


chicago? mine went through Brooklyn NY and only took a day. I think I'm about a day or 2 away from getting the watch (again)


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

turdbogls said:


> chicago? mine went through Brooklyn NY and only took a day. I think I'm about a day or 2 away from getting the watch (again)


I guess it must depend on the final destination. I'm in Texas fwiw.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

Very late to the party (as usual).. I love the look of this Marathon-esque styled dial:








http://www.tiger-concept.com/GS-watch.html

The info on the site is a bit scant so can anyone advise if all the cases are 316 SS? This model is labelled as old stock so was wondering if things have improved over the years? Also, how do you find the bezel action on this (if anybody owns it) or others in general?


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

Jimbo85281 said:


> My gmt has been stuck in the insanely slow Chicago customs for a week. What the hell ISC Chicago!? 4 days to the US from China only to be held hostage! LOL Anyone else have slow movement through Chicago?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I buy fountain pens from UK, NL, and Germany and I HATE to see Chicago on my tracking... always the slowest. Esp this time of year.


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

Jake_P said:


> Very late to the party (as usual).. I love the look of this Marathon-esque styled dial:
> 
> View attachment 13627061
> 
> ...


I like those syringe hands!


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

JCartwright77 said:


> I like those syringe hands!


Yep, me too. Great looking package all round


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

even the hour did not wear a new watch.
when trying to remove the bezel, it was permanently damaged. o|


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

turdbogls said:


> OK. yes, they are separate pieces. the bezel actually rotates and can be used as a timer ( I use it all the time for timing stuff around the house)
> 
> you can usually squeeze a dull knife between the case and bezel and pop it off fairly easily.


The 5513v2 uses a retaining wire under the insert like an Invicta would. Best way to remove would be to remove the crystal, bezel insert, and then the bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Jimbo85281 said:


> My gmt has been stuck in the insanely slow Chicago customs for a week. What the hell ISC Chicago!? 4 days to the US from China only to be held hostage! LOL Anyone else have slow movement through Chicago?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Prior to this post I assumed a watch I recently purchased from William had been lost in the mail. I've never had a problem with customs before (and so I never looked into it), but I've had a watch stuck at Chicago ISC since 10/21. So I am actually relived to read your post, Jimbo! I know that you are frustrated and just want to get your watch but if there's any solace in it for you please know that your post brightened my day; I assumed I was simply out of my watch rather than at the mercy of the incompetence/laziness of customs officials.


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Jowls said:


> Prior to this post I assumed a watch I recently purchased from William had been lost in the mail. I've never had a problem with customs before (and so I never looked into it), but I've had a watch stuck at Chicago ISC since 10/21. So I am actually relived to read your post, Jimbo! I know that you are frustrated and just want to get your watch but if there's any solace in it for you please know that your post brightened my day; I assumed I was simply out of my watch rather than at the mercy of the incompetence/laziness of customs officials.


I'm glad that I gave you confidence that your watch may still be alive! All I did was google "Isc Chicago sucks" and found a whole bunch of people complaining about it! Some waited 50 days for an item. I honestly thought this kind of problem was isolated to European countries and other countries with difficult customs. I've ordered probably 30 watches from Asia and never had this kind of problem before. Once they landed here, I usually had them within 4 or 5 days at the most! They usually went through san Francisco. It's hard to believe it's holiday related but I think it is. Why the hell are people buying Christmas gifts in October?? Now I think I know why. It's a race to get your package here in time.

Let us know when your watch gets out of jail!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

just picked up my First TC watch. Super impressed. After receiving the wrong watch, the extra wait was tough, but worth it. William was fine to deal with, I had hoped he would have upgraded me somehow for the inconvenience but he didn't, and hasnt refunded me the $6 to ship the wrong watch back to him...but yeah, it is what it is.









I found it difficult to find good pics of the 5513V2 case so I'm hoping this comes up in some searches. Lots of images below in the IMGUR link. Side profiles, caseback, close-ups ect. overall, its an impressive watch.



http://imgur.com/r6FjfJI


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

turdbogls said:


> just picked up my First TC watch. Super impressed. After receiving the wrong watch, the extra wait was tough, but worth it. William was fine to deal with, I had hoped he would have upgraded me somehow for the inconvenience but he didn't, and hasnt refunded me the $6 to ship the wrong watch back to him...but yeah, it is what it is.
> 
> View attachment 13640855
> 
> ...


I ordered the same style. Bummer you had to pay to return the mistake. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

baczajka said:


> I ordered the same style. Bummer you had to pay to return the mistake. Thanks for the pics.


glad I could help.

he stated earlier on that he would refund me the shipping cost, I just haven't pushed back...wanted to get the watch first to make sure it was all good. I'll proably e-mail him today and see what he says.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Jimbo85281 said:


> I'm glad that I gave you confidence that your watch may still be alive! All I did was google "Isc Chicago sucks" and found a whole bunch of people complaining about it! Some waited 50 days for an item. I honestly thought this kind of problem was isolated to European countries and other countries with difficult customs. I've ordered probably 30 watches from Asia and never had this kind of problem before. Once they landed here, I usually had them within 4 or 5 days at the most! They usually went through san Francisco. It's hard to believe it's holiday related but I think it is. Why the hell are people buying Christmas gifts in October?? Now I think I know why. It's a race to get your package here in time.
> 
> Let us know when your watch gets out of jail!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Good news! My watch arrived today:









Phew! Jimbo, has yours been released yet?


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Jowls said:


> Good news! My watch arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 13641171
> 
> ...


I got notification on Monday that it moved! No update since then but I think it'll be here soon. Glad to see yours made it!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

New Pepsi gmt with Tudor style crown!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

Love this combo! I realize it is a GMT bezel and not for everyone, but who cares looks great!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Jimbo85281 said:


> New Pepsi gmt with Tudor style crown!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks good, I've not seen that on his site? What size is the case?

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Jimbo85281 said:


> New Pepsi gmt with Tudor style crown!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed. Could I bother you for more real life pictures? There don't seem to be too many around.


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Here are a couple. It wears great.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

Jowls said:


> Good news! My watch arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 13641171
> 
> ...


Great to see it arrived! 
Could you share with us the exact dimensions of the watch?


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Here are a couple. It wears great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! Looks great and your pics have me on the brink of ordering one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Pyliip said:


> Great to see it arrived!
> Could you share with us the exact dimensions of the watch?


No problem:

Lug width: 19mm
Lug to lug: 45mm
Bezel: 37mm
Case: 35mm
Case with crown: 40mm
Height (with domed crystal): 13mm

It wears absolutely wonderfully on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## StigiSon (May 5, 2013)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Here are a couple. It wears great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Does the GMT-hand work OK?


----------



## StigiSon (May 5, 2013)

Jimbo85281 said:


> New Pepsi gmt with Tudor style crown!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it have a functioning GMT?


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

StigiSon said:


> Does it have a functioning GMT?


from my (limited) knowledge of other GMTs from Tiger Concept,

it will have a functioning GMT - the GMT hand is linked to the calendar, so if you turn the crown when on date-set in one direction, you will change the date, and in the other direction, you will change the GMT. it will take 24h to rotate once around the dial

someone please correct me if im wrong


----------



## rscaletta (May 28, 2015)

bentl said:


> from my (limited) knowledge of other GMTs from Tiger Concept,
> 
> it will have a functioning GMT - the GMT hand is linked to the calendar, so if you turn the crown when on date-set in one direction, you will change the date, and in the other direction, you will change the GMT. it will take 24h to rotate once around the dial
> 
> someone please correct me if im wrong


That's how mine works. Note that the 24 hour hand is not indexed to anything (i.e. no quickset), so it can be pretty fiddly to align correctly. I've found it's easier to just use the rotating bezel when tracking another time zone


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

rscaletta said:


> That's how mine works. Note that the 24 hour hand is not indexed to anything (i.e. no quickset), so it can be pretty fiddly to align correctly. I've found it's easier to just use the rotating bezel when tracking another time zone


This is definitely true. When you push the crown in sometimes the gmt hand jumps forward a distance which is equivalent to about 20 minutes. It's not a great gmt movement but it does the job if you're not using it a lot. Setting it all the time would be super annoying.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Jowls said:


> No problem:
> 
> Lug width: 19mm
> Lug to lug: 45mm
> ...


Thanks for the specs, but 35mm case diameter??? Are you sure on that one?


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

baczajka said:


> Thanks for the specs, but 35mm case diameter??? Are you sure on that one?


I was going off memory from William's site on that. Just measured it with my digital caliper and from three to nine it comes out at 36.34mm. It's really a 37mm watch given the bezel.


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Well I busted the bracelet getting it off but I like the strap better anyway








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Kind of a cheesy picture, but whatever.








took the watch camping this weekend and it held up really well and was keeping +8 seconds/day. today is the first day NOT wearing it since it arrived about a week ago.


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Durkano said:


> Well I busted the bracelet getting it off but I like the strap better anyway


I bent both of the springbars trying to get the bracelet off of mine. Hardest bracelet I've ever tried to remove, absolute pain in the butt.

I agree it looks much better on a strap anyway, that is where mine will live from now on as well. Looks great.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

My 5513 came today. Quick shipping. Arrived in 6 days! A bracelet I had from another watch would not fit so threw it on this zulu. I like this look, but I will try to find a bracelet that fits. I was not sure about the domed crystal due expected excess reflection, but this is just fine. No real issues especially indoors.

Tiger Concepts is great. I could go with a similar watch off Ali, but with this watch I avoid the unfortunate Chinese branding and assembly issues not to mention the crazy wait times.

I have a vintage lume 5508 on the way. Should be here by the weekend. I'll rock this one until then!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

baczajka said:


> My 5513 came today. Quick shipping. Arrived in 6 days! A bracelet I had from another watch would not fit so threw it on this zulu. I like this look, but I will try to find a bracelet that fits. I was not sure about the domed crystal due expected excess reflection, but this is just fine. No real issues especially indoors.
> 
> Tiger Concepts is great. I could go with a similar watch off Ali, but with this watch I avoid the unfortunate Chinese branding and assembly issues not to mention the crazy wait times.
> 
> I have a vintage lume 5508 on the way. Should be here by the weekend. I'll rock this one until then!


Looks excellent! did this ship from China or California? I only ask because the ship time was pretty quick, and I received this exact model by mistake and had to ship it to California. wondering if this is the same exact watch.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

turdbogls said:


> Looks excellent! did this ship from China or California? I only ask because the ship time was pretty quick, and I received this exact model by mistake and had to ship it to California. wondering if this is the same exact watch.


Shipped from China.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Another shot


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

baczajka said:


> My 5513 came today. Quick shipping. Arrived in 6 days! A bracelet I had from another watch would not fit so threw it on this zulu. I like this look, but I will try to find a bracelet that fits. I was not sure about the domed crystal due expected excess reflection, but this is just fine. No real issues especially indoors.
> 
> Tiger Concepts is great. I could go with a similar watch off Ali, but with this watch I avoid the unfortunate Chinese branding and assembly issues not to mention the crazy wait times.
> 
> I have a vintage lume 5508 on the way. Should be here by the weekend. I'll rock this one until then!


This one begs for a MN strap


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Has anyone put an acrylic crystal into the 5513v2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

The 5508, vintage lume, big crown showed up today. Love these watches.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Has anyone put an acrylic crystal into the 5513v2?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen it a couple times. IIRC it just needs to be a 30.5mm plexi and it'll go in.

this guy just put one into his 5513, he used UV glue, but he said it's not necessary (assuming it helps with water resistance?)

https://www.instagram.com/shinebrightlikeaninja/
his mod is pretty awesome, worth checking out


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

baczajka said:


> The 5508, vintage lume, big crown showed up today. Love these watches.


does the vintage lume glow any better than the regular lume?
either way, it looks awesome! nice setup!


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Porterjrm said:


> Has anyone put an acrylic crystal into the 5513v2?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/brot...-bsht-part-24-a-4577257-233.html#post45001067


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Peteagus said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/brot...-bsht-part-24-a-4577257-233.html#post45001067


V1 and v2 are different cases unfortunately. The v1 was offered with an acrylic I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

5513 V2


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

If only William would start making optional jubilee bracelets I'd very happy


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

turdbogls said:


> does the vintage lume glow any better than the regular lume?
> either way, it looks awesome! nice setup!


Seems the same as my other TC on initial charge up. I am not a big lume guy so not sure on how long either lasts.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

My pair


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Anyone know what the lug width on the 5513 is? Thanks.

Also, anyone find a non-rivet bracelet that fits? Cheers.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Terry Lennox said:


> Anyone know what the lug width on the 5513 is? Thanks.
> 
> Also, anyone find a non-rivet bracelet that fits? Cheers.


The lug width on the 5513 is 20mm. William has a Non rivet option with solid end links. It fits ok.. I used Invicta end links on William's bracelet and I liked the result as well. So I don't have pics of this combo

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Has anyone had any experience changing out the crystal on the 5513 Tudor snowflake sub homage? 
Not sure I will like the bubble edge/height. 
Thanks.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Terry Lennox said:


> Has anyone had any experience changing out the crystal on the 5513 Tudor snowflake sub homage?
> Not sure I will like the bubble edge/height.
> Thanks.


from what I've seen, it's a typical crystal swap.

drop the movement, pop out the crystal, press in a new crystal and done.

FWIW, i was a little worried about the crystal as well, but man, it looks pretty awesome in person.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

I'm very much enjoying this one:


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Terry Lennox said:


> Anyone know what the lug width on the 5513 is? Thanks.
> 
> Also, anyone find a non-rivet bracelet that fits? Cheers.


This bracelet fits great. Has a nice adjustable clasp. Not a rattle trap or hair puller. Did I mention it is cheap?

Purchased on Aliexpress from Wendybei Store:
CARLYWET 20mm Solid Curved End Screw Links New Style Glide Lock Clasp Steel Watch Band Bracelet For OYSTER Style SUBMARINER
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CAR...485.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.28284c4dsykkl1

I ordered 2 thinking it would also fit my 5508, but it does not. If you are interested in purchasing my extra shoot me a PM.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

baczajka said:


> This bracelet fits great. Has a nice adjustable clasp. Not a rattle trap or hair puller. Did I mention it is cheap?
> 
> Purchased on Aliexpress from Wendybei Store:
> CARLYWET 20mm Solid Curved End Screw Links New Style Glide Lock Clasp Steel Watch Band Bracelet For OYSTER Style SUBMARINER
> ...


Wow the fit looks amazing. Are you using the Carlywet end links or William's end links?


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Terry Lennox said:


> Wow the fit looks amazing. Are you using the Carlywet end links or William's end links?


Carlywet end links. They and all other links look solid. Screws used to adjust the length of the band.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## therealist (Jun 22, 2018)

baczajka said:


> Carlywet end links. They and all other links look solid. Screws used to adjust the length of the band.


Hi, noob here. How do you figure out which bracelet works with what case? Thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

FYI... William has released a new insert, "S", for the GMT. It has a more pronounced red color versus the fuchsia-pink of stlye "K" which my v6 6542 homage came with. Here it is after install. I'll post side by side shots tomorrow if anyone is interested. The red still looks faded and reminds me of how original 1675 inserts tend to age into a burnt orange shade of red. Overall, I prefer it to the "pink lady" style aged insert.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

therealist said:


> Hi, noob here. How do you figure out which bracelet works with what case? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately have to try it or go by reports from others. Not all 40mm cases have same shaped lugs and position of lug holes can vary.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

captaincaveman79 said:


> FYI... William has released a new insert, "S", for the GMT. It has a more pronounced red color versus the fuchsia-pink of stlye "K" which my v6 6542 homage came with. Here it is after install. I'll post side by side shots tomorrow if anyone is interested. The red still looks faded and reminds me of how original 1675 inserts tend to age into a burnt orange shade of red. Overall, I prefer it to the "pink lady" style aged insert.
> 
> View attachment 13750053


Thanks for the info. Really nice. This puts me closer to pulling the trigger on one.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok here are some more pics in different lighting conditions to show the updated insert colors. "S" is on the watch and the old "K" style is the more pink/fuschia color.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

baczajka said:


> Thanks for the info. Really nice. This puts me closer to pulling the trigger on one.


Go for it. It's 90% of a mkii Kingston at 10% of the price. Can't go wrong with this one.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Go for it. It's 90% of a mkii Kingston at 10% of the price. Can't go wrong with this one.


Is the build quality that decent? Any bezel play?


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Gazza74 said:


> Is the build quality that decent? Any bezel play?


I have two v6 cases and the bezel is fine on both for me. Case polishing and chamfers are flawless IMO. My biggest criticism is the lume on the hands is weaker than the dial but I can still tell the time at 4am even if the lume is far from Seiko quality.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

captaincaveman79 said:


> I have two v6 cases and the bezel is fine on both for me. Case polishing and chamfers are flawless IMO. My biggest criticism is the lume on the hands is weaker than the dial but I can still tell the time at 4am even if the lume is far from Seiko quality.


Thanks! I've been on and off the fence so many times - quality being my main concern. Sounds like William's product is a good one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13748185
> 
> 
> View attachment 13748187


Side profile shot??? 

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> Side profile shot???
> 
> IG @porterrrrrr


Sorry, can't do that right now. The closest I have access to at the moment is this one from a previous post.
I suppose you are interested in the crystal... it is 4mm thick flat on both sides... got it from Esslinger.


----------



## rscaletta (May 28, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> Thanks! I've been on and off the fence so many times - quality being my main concern. Sounds like William's product is a good one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would definitely say the product is good for the price. There are some drawbacks, though.

On my GMT, the lume is almost nonexistent. Glows bright after being in the sun, but that's it. Mine is definitely dead by 4 am.

Also, the Chinese GMT movement is a little suspect. Very hard to get the 24 hour hand set precisely, it likes to jump when you push the crown in. Also mine has a pretty short power reserve, after 24 hours it seems to hang up at midnight, right around the date change.

The case finish is very nice, and its really one of the few places to get an authentic vintage size/style case. So I definitely recommend!

In fact this reminds me, I was going to order a 1016...


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

rscaletta said:


> I would definitely say the product is good for the price. There are some drawbacks, though.
> 
> On my GMT, the lume is almost nonexistent. Glows bright after being in the sun, but that's it. Mine is definitely dead by 4 am.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that. I can definitely live with the drawbacks for the price. I'm going to shoot William an email to ask about the Pelagos homage - that looks like a good place to start.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

I’ve had good luck with my Chinese gmt movement. It’s been about minus 5 per day since purchase months ago. I measured it’s power reserve once and it lasted over 40 hours so no complaints.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

GMT still going strong this morning. Agreed the gmt hand is hard to set but it just takes a bit of fiddling to figure out the amount of play before setting. And once set, it will keep time even if you make date changes (remember clockwise moves the date forward in the 2nd crown position). Date also is quick change and flips over 5 minutes after midnight.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

I’ve taken the plunge and asked William to build a 5513 v2 for me with the blue dial, insert and snowflake hands. 

I haven’t got a confirmation email from him yet. Is this normal, or should I confirm with him that he’s received the order. I only have the email from PayPal that my funds were sent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

Gazza74 said:


> I've taken the plunge and asked William to build a 5513 v2 for me with the blue dial, insert and snowflake hands.
> 
> I haven't got a confirmation email from him yet. Is this normal, or should I confirm with him that he's received the order. I only have the email from PayPal that my funds were sent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have emailed him twice and he hasn't replied, maybe hes having a holiday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therealist (Jun 22, 2018)

Jasemh said:


> I have emailed him twice and he hasn't replied, maybe hes having a holiday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I emailed him this morning and have gotten a reply already.

I'm looking to get a watch with a custom designed logo on the dial.

The latest correspondence that I sent was about 3 hours ago.

I'm guessing he'll get around to replying to everyone's email soon.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks guys,

Actually woke up to an email from him that the watch has shipped. That was pretty fast.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Did anyone have found a jubilee type bracelet with endlinks that would fit?


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

Busy ordering a newer style datejust from tiger concepts , the one with the bigger lugs/crown a bit like the tudor bb36mm, i’ll upload a pic when its arrives 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Will Tiger ever make a batman GMT?


----------



## abx (Apr 17, 2017)

Looking to order a 1016 no date, but can't settle on whether I should go with a matte or glossy dial. Any pointers? 

I'm tempted to go w/ the glossy dial since I love the dials on the Blackbay 36 and new Explorers. I'll probably go with this unless there's a reason the matte one is better. I don't know much about watches so I'm all ears


----------



## abx (Apr 17, 2017)

Looking to order a 1016 no date, but can't settle on whether I should go with a matte or glossy dial. Any pointers? 

I'm tempted to go w/ the glossy dial since I love the dials on the Blackbay 36 and new Explorers. I'll probably go with this unless there's a reason the matte one is better. I don't know much about watches so I'm all ears


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

abx said:


> Looking to order a 1016 no date, but can't settle on whether I should go with a matte or glossy dial. Any pointers?
> 
> I'm tempted to go w/ the glossy dial since I love the dials on the Blackbay 36 and new Explorers. I'll probably go with this unless there's a reason the matte one is better. I don't know much about watches so I'm all ears


Definitely go for a glossy dial they look much better

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abx (Apr 17, 2017)

Thx. 

Are TC watches robust enough to be a daily beater? I travel a lot and the watch would take a beating. I need 1 watch to both keep time and which looks gorgeous going out. I'll upgrade to Miyota 8215 and get it pressure tested by my watchmaker if it's not too expensive. 

Anybody who has experience w/ TC reckon it'll be unto the task? Specifically, the TC 1016 Explorer. I've looked into Seiko 5's, Citizens, etc. but none of them nail the dimensions and dial+hands. Currently a silver Casio A168 is my road watch, looking to replace it with this TC 1016 since it looks so so classy. Had an SKX013 and 009 but they're too hefty and tooly to go out in. 

I'm ready to pull the trigger on the 1016 but would appreciate any experienced opinions since I don't have much watch experience  cheers all.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

abx said:


> Looking to order a 1016 no date, but can't settle on whether I should go with a matte or glossy dial. Any pointers?
> 
> I'm tempted to go w/ the glossy dial since I love the dials on the Blackbay 36 and new Explorers. I'll probably go with this unless there's a reason the matte one is better. I don't know much about watches so I'm all ears


Well, I guess that the matte dial is truer to the original (which doesn't mean "better looking"). And btw, to get even more into that vintage vibe, did you consider the aged lume variants ?


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

Panzer971 said:


> Well, I guess that the matte dial is truer to the original (which doesn't mean "better looking"). And btw, to get even more into that vintage vibe, did you consider the aged lume variants ?


Yeah the matt dial is more true to the original , i had a rolex 112470 rep and it was stunning with the glossy dial and brushed bracelet , the light works wonders on the strap/dial especially at night under lighting , say in a bar or shops etc it actually looks better .

Basically take the dial off my rep and changed it , its the same as the tiger concept .









Ive now sold it but wish I didn't, so im either buying a tiger concept slightly bigger date just type more like the tudor black back and adding my own dial or

Buying parts from raffles dials to build my own

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

Really thinking of one of these tiger concepts









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

I personally like the matte dial better cause I'm more of a "true to the original look" kind of person but that's just personal preference.

When it comes to reliability I'd trust my TC. I had a Snowflake Sub with the chinese DG2813 mov (which is a chinese clone of the Miyota 8215) and it ran perfectly, also William regulates it before shipping so it will be pretty accurate. Talking about future servicing cost ecc, you can instead just change the movement: a new 8215 costs 50$.

Talking in general about TC, well, I can say that I regret selling my Sub and that pretty much says it all. I've sold it just cause I was starting to get into the "Buying too many watches" loop and decided to stop and cut my collection before it was too late. Also I have other two similar divers and thought it was better not having too many; I'd have sold the Invicta but it's my first mod, has a couple of small defects and wanted to keep it cause of sentimental reasons.

In the future I'll most likely get another one tho, he's introducing some new bits for 2019 and I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

Just ordered a dd case with big crown ,snowflake hands and a miyota 8215 , same case as this









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abx (Apr 17, 2017)

Panzer971 said:


> Well, I guess that the matte dial is truer to the original (which doesn't mean "better looking"). And btw, to get even more into that vintage vibe, did you consider the aged lume variants ?


There is no 1016 w/ aged lume available on the site as far as I've seen


----------



## abx (Apr 17, 2017)

DriveTooFast said:


> I personally like the matte dial better cause I'm more of a "true to the original look" kind of person but that's just personal preference.
> 
> When it comes to reliability I'd trust my TC. I had a Snowflake Sub with the chinese DG2813 mov (which is a chinese clone of the Miyota 8215) and it ran perfectly, also William regulates it before shipping so it will be pretty accurate. Talking about future servicing cost ecc, you can instead just change the movement: a new 8215 costs 50$.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your answer, very detailed!

Interesting point that I can just change the movement as it's so cheap, I had no idea about this! If I was to go swimming with my 1016 and it stopped working, would a simple movement change fix this? [I'd have a watchmaker change it properly, not myself].


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

abx said:


> Thanks for your answer, very detailed!
> 
> Interesting point that I can just change the movement as it's so cheap, I had no idea about this! If I was to go swimming with my 1016 and it stopped working, would a simple movement change fix this? [I'd have a watchmaker change it properly, not myself].


Sure it would fix it.

But also it's pretty much sure that it won't get wet. 100m WR is pretty easy to achieve if all the gaskets and the crystal are correctly placed and William seems to be accurate enough.


----------



## abx (Apr 17, 2017)

DriveTooFast said:


> Sure it would fix it.
> 
> But also it's pretty much sure that it won't get wet. 100m WR is pretty easy to achieve if all the gaskets and the crystal are correctly placed and William seems to be accurate enough.


That's amazing, had no idea it would be so simple to switch movement to fix water damage, esp since it's a cheap movement. I won't have to baby the watch at all now and that's a huge peace of mind. Thanks your help.

Just ordered 1016 B1 (glossy dial 369) with silver Mercedes hands. Will post pics once it's arrived


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Jasemh said:


> Just ordered a dd case with big crown ,snowflake hands and a miyota 8215 , same case as this
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Would love to see pics when it arrives


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

ddru said:


> Would love to see pics when it arrives


I'll take some pics once i get it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

ddru said:


> Would love to see pics when it arrives


My tiger concept big crown arrived today , only problem william sent out the watch without the dial and hands i asked for .
He replied to my email straight away and is going to send out a replacement , i must admit I'm very happy with the watch , the case is a perfect size , the crown is a nice touch
Very tudor black bay 36 .

I opted for the miyota 8215, it winds smoothly and the crown feels very precise.

I took off the bracelet as I didn't know how to take out the links as its a vintage style with rivets

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

Jasemh said:


> My tiger concept big crown arrived today , only problem william sent out the watch without the dial and hands i asked for .
> He replied to my email straight away and is going to send out a replacement , i must admit I'm very happy with the watch , the case is a perfect size , the crown is a nice touch
> Very tudor black bay 36 .
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Jasemh said:


> My tiger concept big crown arrived today , only problem william sent out the watch without the dial and hands i asked for .
> He replied to my email straight away and is going to send out a replacement , i must admit I'm very happy with the watch , the case is a perfect size , the crown is a nice touch
> Very tudor black bay 36 .
> 
> ...


The USPS tracker shows that mine arrived today too. I also asked William to swap out the dial, bezel and handset on the watch. Now I'm worried that he may have not done it.


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

Gazza74 said:


> The USPS tracker shows that mine arrived today too. I also asked William to swap out the dial, bezel and handset on the watch. Now I'm worried that he may have not done it.


Hopefully he has

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Jasemh said:


> Hopefully he has
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I also did not get what I ordered. I guess I'll be sending him an email.


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

FYI, William put on the TC Facebook page that the issues people are having with orders being botched has to do with a PayPal change that took effect the first of the year. He's hoping it's resolved.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

Does anyone what 20mm oyster straps will fit on the tiger datejust case ? The one what came with the watch is a bit too lightweight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Jasemh said:


> My tiger concept big crown arrived today , only problem william sent out the watch without the dial and hands i asked for .


How much extra $ was it to swap the hands?


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

ddru said:


> How much extra $ was it to swap the hands?


He's sending me the hands free as it was his mistake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Jasemh said:


> Does anyone what 20mm oyster straps will fit on the tiger datejust case ? The one what came with the watch is a bit too lightweight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks great with that new crown!

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13716717
> 
> 
> View attachment 13716719


Where did you get the black PVD case?


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

Porterjrm said:


> This looks great with that new crown!
> 
> IG @porterrrrrr


Yeah the crown is really nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

Jasemh said:


> Yeah the crown is really nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bracelet is terrible though , for a £200 watch it should have a better quality bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Where did you get the black PVD case?


This is a regular TC case that got the cerakote treatment. Rbesass did it. Send him a PM to find out if he can do one for you.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamwrx (Oct 8, 2018)

Sorry posted in wrong thread.. deleted


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

I’m Sending my watch back to william so he can fit the correct dial and hands this time ! Hopefully it doesn’t take too long in the post


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Jasemh said:


> He's sending me the hands free as it was his mistake
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really my question was, did you initially have to buy the hands separately? Any cost for William to swap them out?


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

ddru said:


> Really my question was, did you initially have to buy the hands separately? Any cost for William to swap them out?


 Hi ,

The watch i ordered wasn't the one I received, so william said he would post me the hands and new dial out rather than me send the watch back . 
But in the meantime the watch was gaining 10min in 12hrs so william then asked me to return the watch for a refund probably because I basically told him the bracelet was crap .

I have asked him to regulate the watch and fit the correct dial 
/hand im not bothered about the bracelet at the moment i'll deal with that later

I've had to pay the postage though

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Noni51 (Jun 22, 2015)

konax said:


> Did anyone have found a jubilee type bracelet with endlinks that would fit?


Tempted to get this to see if it does - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CAR...a6-4a5a-b484-545d594674ea&transAbTest=ae803_4


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Tried it on leather liked it a bunch.


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Recently sold my Snowflake Sub and really regretted it, so here's my latest eBay find.

5513v2 case in a Tudor 7928 configuration.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

ddru said:


> Really my question was, did you initially have to buy the hands separately? Any cost for William to swap them out?


since the guy still didn't answer you....in my experience, I asked William to do a little hand swapping on the 5513 and it was not going to cost me anything extra. this leads me to believe the guy builds them on a per order basis.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> since the guy still didn't answer you....in my experience, I asked William to do a little hand swapping on the 5513 and it was not going to cost me anything extra. this leads me to believe the guy builds them on a per order basis.


If you look above at post #2157 you'll see that he did answer.


----------



## Noni51 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey guys

I bought a watch off William direct from the website and paid with Paypal on 19th Jan.

I forgot that my paypal account is linked to my old work email; and thus is not in use. I sent an email 2 days ago to [email protected] and [email protected] explaining this and asked for shipping confirmation to be sent to my other email address (while confirming my personal details).

I've gotten no reply yet; how long does he normally take to reply/ship the watch? How long does delivery to the UK normally take?

Thanks.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

he's always been really quick to reply. within the day at the longest. you can also reach out to him at his FB page/messenger if that's an option for you.


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Gazza74 said:


> If you look above at post #2157 you'll see that he did answer.


He actually didn't answer either question I asked. Thanks for the info turdbogls


----------



## Noni51 (Jun 22, 2015)

turdbogls said:


> he's always been really quick to reply. within the day at the longest. you can also reach out to him at his FB page/messenger if that's an option for you.


Oh - I'm not sure what to do in that case


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

ddru said:


> He actually didn't answer either question I asked. Thanks for the info turdbogls


Hi I think you're referring to me , william didn't charge anything for changing hands as he sent me a watch with the wrong hands and dial fitted , even when i asked for a watch with different hands/dial there was no extra cost involved in the first place - i hope this answers your question 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

ddru said:


> He actually didn't answer either question I asked. Thanks for the info turdbogls


It's called reading comprehension. Is this a dying "art" now too?

He ordered a watch with a different dial and hands. He also states that he only has to pay for shipping. Is it really that difficult to put 1 and 1 together and get 2?


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

Noni51 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I bought a watch off William direct from the website and paid with Paypal on 19th Jan.
> 
> ...


He replied to me quite quickly, sometimes the next next day,due to hong kong being 7 hrs or so ahead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Gazza74 said:


> It's called reading comprehension. Is this a dying "art" now too?
> 
> He ordered a watch with a different dial and hands. He also states that he only has to pay for shipping. Is it really that difficult to put 1 and 1 together and get 2?


Does reading comprehension = making assumptions in your world? I asked if there was a charge initially for the alternate hands (aka not pictured on any models available to buy) and if William charged anything to swap them out.

This was the answer:



Jasemh said:


> Hi ,
> The watch i ordered wasn't the one I received, so william said he would post me the hands and new dial out rather than me send the watch back .
> But in the meantime the watch was gaining 10min in 12hrs so william then asked me to return the watch for a refund probably because I basically told him the bracelet was crap .


This did not answer my question. No big deal.



Jasemh said:


> Hi I think you're referring to me , william didn't charge anything for changing hands as he sent me a watch with the wrong hands and dial fitted , even when i asked for a watch with different hands/dial *there was no extra cost involved in the first place* - i hope this answers your question


Ding! Thanks Jasemh


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

ddru said:


> Does reading comprehension = making assumptions in your world? I asked if there was a charge initially for the alternate hands (aka not pictured on any models available to buy) and if William charged anything to swap them out.
> 
> This was the answer:
> 
> ...


If you think that was an assumption then there is nothing more to say. Hopefully William replies to you soon.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

When did they move this thread to f2?


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

ddru said:


> Does reading comprehension = making assumptions in your world? I asked if there was a charge initially for the alternate hands (aka not pictured on any models available to buy) and if William charged anything to swap them out.
> 
> This was the answer:
> 
> ...


You're welcome , my watch is still on its way to william , should be there soon 
hopefully this time he sends me a photo of the watch before he posts it back to me .

I think when you buy a tiger concept watch you can have any combination of watch and dial as long as they fit the case and movement for no extra cost

Heres the one i sent back









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Does anyone know the crystal size for the 5513v2 case and if I’d need a new gasket swapping the crystal out?

Planning on modding mine with an acrylic crystal. Also inputs on which one from CousinsUK is a “top hat” one are welcome.


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

ericgwoo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm think to buy that too. How does it feel on the wrist? How are the dimensions?

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

DriveTooFast said:


> Does anyone know the crystal size for the 5513v2 case and if I'd need a new gasket swapping the crystal out?
> 
> Planning on modding mine with an acrylic crystal. Also inputs on which one from CousinsUK is a "top hat" one are welcome.


I asked William and he said it takes a 30.5mm crystal. he didn't mention a new gasket. from what I've seen, you can usually just re-use the original gasket.
keep in mind acrylic usually expands/contracts a bit, so people say to go up a half millimeter in size while also buying the intended size. they are cheap enough that it's not a big deal.

I just put a nice scratch into mine  so I'm also thinking about doing this in the near future. I'd like a tophat sapphire though, as I just don't have the time to polish out plexi every week (I'm anal about scratched crystals...lol)


----------



## Noni51 (Jun 22, 2015)

Noni51 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I bought a watch off William direct from the website and paid with Paypal on 19th Jan.
> 
> ...


Hi guys,

I just sent another email yesterday and heard no reply. Tried to nudge on Facebook and nothing - anything else I can do?


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

Noni51 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just sent another email yesterday and heard no reply. Tried to nudge on Facebook and nothing - anything else I can do?


I emailed him this morning and still no reply from him

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Noni51 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just sent another email yesterday and heard no reply. Tried to nudge on Facebook and nothing - anything else I can do?


I got a much slower than usual response from him a few days ago - sounds like he has some stuff going on at the moment, but assured he's working on my order, and trying to ship before CNY.

Just be patient!


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> I asked William and he said it takes a 30.5mm crystal. he didn't mention a new gasket. from what I've seen, you can usually just re-use the original gasket.
> keep in mind acrylic usually expands/contracts a bit, so people say to go up a half millimeter in size while also buying the intended size. they are cheap enough that it's not a big deal.
> 
> I just put a nice scratch into mine  so I'm also thinking about doing this in the near future. I'd like a tophat sapphire though, as I just don't have the time to polish out plexi every week (I'm anal about scratched crystals...lol)


Thanks for the detailed reply, much appreciated!

Although, are you sure I'd actually have to buy it 1mm bigger? It seems a lot bigger, honestly. I personally have no experience in swapping watch crystals even if I completely modded an Invicta by myself, but 1 mm up in size sounds too big.

What size did you use for yours?

Also i'm probably getting a couple like you suggested just to get the best fitting one in. 30.5 isn't available, 30.6 yes tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2019)

Hey, can anyone post a good photo of 5513 milsub with vintage lume dial (or any other vintage lume dial) in daylight? Thank you.


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> I'm think to buy that too. How does it feel on the wrist? How are the dimensions?
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


It feels ok. Proportions are correct. A lot of the other companies choose to go 42mm. But this is true to size. Decided against the bracelet since everyone says it's not that good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

ericgwoo said:


> It feels ok. Proportions are correct. A lot of the other companies choose to go 42mm. But this is true to size. Decided against the bracelet since everyone says it's not that good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

That's true, in fact I gave a look to steinhart but it is a 42mm and the lugs seems to be too long for me and for my wrist. Sapphire, Swiss movement and 300mt are bonuses though. Maybe even Chr. Ward but it is quite expensive.

If you can and will, post more pics please, because in William's site they aren't that good...

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

DriveTooFast said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply, much appreciated!
> 
> Although, are you sure I'd actually have to buy it 1mm bigger? It seems a lot bigger, honestly. I personally have no experience in swapping watch crystals even if I completely modded an Invicta by myself, but 1 mm up in size sounds too big.
> 
> ...


I said a half of a millimeter. 0.5mm.

but yeah, this is all off my memory. it might have been just .1mm oversized, I really don't know.

very interested in how yours turns out if you go ahead with the mod. please post when complete


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sayhellotomylittlewrist! (Jan 24, 2019)

i've had and sold a 5508. no offense to owners here, but it was a garbage watch imo completely flat dial and the crystal gave off a weird glare where you saw doubles no matter what


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> I said a half of a millimeter. 0.5mm.
> 
> but yeah, this is all off my memory. it might have been just .1mm oversized, I really don't know.
> 
> very interested in how yours turns out if you go ahead with the mod. please post when complete


It's my understanding that you go 0.1mm over on the acrylic. That's what I did for an Invicta mod.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

volthause said:


> It's my understanding that you go 0.1mm over on the acrylic. That's what I did for an Invicta mod.


OK, thanks for clearifying.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello amigos !













Brother G..


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

goyoneuff said:


> Hello amigos !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did William print the dial under your specifications?

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Nope. You get the dial from @rbesass. I had to trim down the dial, use a bit of dial feet to make sure it did not move even though the dial has feet for ETA. It has an Asian 2836 with proper Swiss totally swapped keyless system and regulated to +/- 1 sec per day. All done by this sever. ;-)


Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Did William print the dial under your specifications?
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry. I re read this. I guess yes. But ask rebsass where he got the dial done. ;-).


Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Did William print the dial under your specifications?
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

goyoneuff said:


> Hello amigos !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the top hat's diameter?

I found the original Tropic 19 spec (the one used on Rolex 5512 and 5513) on CousinsUK and one is 30.3 and like 5 mm tall while another is 30.5 but shorter in height.

Also, did you have to remove the bezel to install it or is it a straight swap?

Was thinking to get one for my 7928 homage in the 5513v2 case. I dislike the blue glare and the domed crystal too.

Wonderful watches both tho! Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

goyoneuff said:


> Sorry. I re read this. I guess yes. But ask rebsass where he got the dial done. ;-).


Thanks you brother 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> Sorry. I re read this. I guess yes. But ask rebsass where he got the dial done. ;-).


Pretty sure it's helenarou


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I think those belong here!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Greeksalad (Jan 27, 2019)

the_watchier said:


> I think those belong here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you buy the bhsh dials ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

The Tiger Concept website shows that the 1016V2 range has been discontinued. Anyone have any further info on this? Is there a V3 planned?


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Nevermind the above post. Just had a snoop around TC's Facebook page and this answers my question.







Definitely interested to see how the plexiglass plays with the dial. While the 1016 looked nice enough in photos and I was considering ordering one, sometimes it seemed a bit plain to my eye. Hopefully the plexiglass can give the watch some more character and make it visually more interesting.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Greeksalad said:


> Where do you buy the bhsh dials ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Those dials are special run, they pop up on the sales forum sometimes. You can follow the Brotherhood of the best submariner homage threads for details

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## SauceKing (Apr 19, 2018)

I wish he would offer 10atm, miyota 9015, normal screw back, for the 1016


----------



## Greeksalad (Jan 27, 2019)

the_watchier said:


> Those dials are special run, they pop up on the sales forum sometimes. You can follow the Brotherhood of the best submariner homage threads for details
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Greeksalad said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In the past people have been able to order the 1016 with the bulkier 36mm Day/Date case which is rated to 10 ATM. As for the 9015, I'm not sure if William can swap it in to the 1016 case to replace the 8215, I haven't done the research on whether both movements can simply be swapped in and out.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Meant to quote SauceKing but oh well.


----------



## SauceKing (Apr 19, 2018)

OmegaTom said:


> Meant to quote SauceKing but oh well.


Thanks mate.

Yeah, I think a swap to the dd case and dial swap with 9015 is possible. Haven't inquired

Wish he would offer a non rolex case back.


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

OmegaTom said:


> Nevermind the above post. Just had a snoop around TC's Facebook page and this answers my question.
> View attachment 13855061
> 
> Definitely interested to see how the plexiglass plays with the dial. While the 1016 looked nice enough in photos and I was considering ordering one, sometimes it seemed a bit plain to my eye. Hopefully the plexiglass can give the watch some more character and make it visually more interesting.


Very useful infos.

Although I don't get why he's so obsessed with dome crystals in general. He should make a flat or "top hat" plexi option available rather soon. Those dome crystals are basically mirrors, they reflect too much killing the vintage vibe of the watch.

I'm personally planning on a crystal swap for my 7928 homage and asked him for crystal dimensions and he told me I shouldn't swap it. Wow, useful response.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

OmegaTom said:


> In the past people have been able to order the 1016 with the bulkier 36mm Day/Date case which is rated to 10 ATM. As for the 9015, I'm not sure if William can swap it in to the 1016 case to replace the 8215, I haven't done the research on whether both movements can simply be swapped in and out.


I thought that his 1016 and daydates used the same case? Correct me if I'm wrong please.


----------



## Greeksalad (Jan 27, 2019)

konax said:


> I thought that his 1016 and daydates used the same case? Correct me if I'm wrong please.


I don't think they do

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Greeksalad (Jan 27, 2019)

Greeksalad said:


> I don't think they do
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

I returned my watch back to william at TC as he sent out the wrong dial/hand combination as it happens it was gaining time 

after a very patient wait for an email he’s now claiming I’ve tampered with the watch and is asking $30 to fix it or $90 to replace the movement plus postage!! He also asked if id want to challenge him and pay pal !!! 

I don’t understand why he’s claiming I’ve tampered with my own watch that i was sending back to him anyway 

Has anybody else had any issues with william? 

From what I’ve read he seems an honest guy 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Jasemh said:


> I returned my watch back to william at TC as he sent out the wrong dial/hand combination as it happens it was gaining time
> 
> after a very patient wait for an email he's now claiming I've tampered with the watch and is asking $30 to fix it or $90 to replace the movement plus postage!! He also asked if id want to challenge him and pay pal !!!
> 
> ...


I'd say that he's afraid of getting scammed, hence he goes defensive when issues happens. I sent him a couple mails when I was waiting for mine last year as I've waited 47 days for it (due to italian customs) and he immediately went defensive while I was just trying to ask if he has had a similar experience already. Anyway, he told me in a mail that the watches have 1 year warranty as long as they have no water damage and haven't been opened, so he shouldn't really act like that.

If you open a Paypal claim you'll most likely going to win. They often side with the buyer. And, in your case, why would you ship a watch back to Hong Kong? So it's pretty clear you've got a faulty/not as described item.

He obviously has to send you the watch that you initially intended to buy. And he should refund you the postage cost too, if you ask me.

.... happens but the customer doesn't have to pay for it. It's clearly his fault.


----------



## Greeksalad (Jan 27, 2019)

DriveTooFast said:


> I'd say that he's afraid of getting scammed, hence he goes defensive when issues happens. I sent him a couple mails when I was waiting for mine last year as I've waited 47 days for it (due to italian customs) and he immediately went defensive while I was just trying to ask if he has had a similar experience already. Anyway, he told me in a mail that the watches have 1 year warranty as long as they have no water damage and haven't been opened, so he shouldn't really act like that.
> 
> If you open a Paypal claim you'll most likely going to win. They often side with the buyer. And, in your case, why would you ship a watch back to Hong Kong? So it's pretty clear you've got a faulty/not as described item.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice , i 'll wait and see what his response is

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

DriveTooFast said:


> I'd say that he's afraid of getting scammed, hence he goes defensive when issues happens. I sent him a couple mails when I was waiting for mine last year as I've waited 47 days for it (due to italian customs) and he immediately went defensive while I was just trying to ask if he has had a similar experience already. Anyway, he told me in a mail that the watches have 1 year warranty as long as they have no water damage and haven't been opened, so he shouldn't really act like that.
> 
> If you open a Paypal claim you'll most likely going to win. They often side with the buyer. And, in your case, why would you ship a watch back to Hong Kong? So it's pretty clear you've got a faulty/not as described item.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice i'll wait for his response

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

DriveTooFast said:


> Very useful infos.
> 
> Although I don't get why he's so obsessed with dome crystals in general. He should make a flat or "top hat" plexi option available rather soon. Those dome crystals are basically mirrors, they reflect too much killing the vintage vibe of the watch.
> 
> I'm personally planning on a crystal swap for my 7928 homage and asked him for crystal dimensions and he told me I shouldn't swap it. Wow, useful response.


the 5513v2 casue uses a 30.5mm crystal according to william. I asked him a while ago and that was his reply.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Thundercatjames (Jul 1, 2018)

Got this made by William to scratch the itch while I wait for another watch bought on preorder. I think you get what you pay for, I'm fairly satisfied with the purchase.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

goyoneuff said:


>


Would love to get more info on the crystal. and a better side profile shot. this looks amazing! is that the 5513v2 case?


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

Evening all, 

Any 5508 v6 owners able to give me a thickness measurement? Looks like there’s a couple of case back options (screw and bubble?). Thought I’d try here before going straight for the source.

Thanks in advance


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Dean Learner said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Any 5508 v6 owners able to give me a thickness measurement? Looks like there's a couple of case back options (screw and bubble?). Thought I'd try here before going straight for the source.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have two v6 5508 case watches. I swapped out the bubble back on one of them for a flat case back I ordered from William and, on the wrist, find zero perceivable difference in height. In fact, I think "bubble back" refers simply to the round profile but I don't think it extends any higher than the "flat" option.


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks

Been diving deeper into the thread and @saturnine, post #1925 came to the party with some measurements of a v5

As an FYI. 15mm thick w crystal, 48.5 lug2lug


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Regarding the use of a plexi in the 1016 - I modded mine this way, used a Verlux crystal size 294 and a standard crystal press through a thin soft cloth. The whole watch is now 14.3mm thick.


----------



## Noni51 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

konax said:


> Regarding the use of a plexi in the 1016 - I modded mine this way, used a Verlux crystal size 294 and a standard crystal press through a thin soft cloth. The whole watch is now 14.3mm thick.


This is great. More photos would be even better. Where did you get the crystal? Did a quick search and came up empty.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Any more news about the plexi 5513 and 1016? I’d like to pull the trigger on both.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Any more news about the plexi 5513 and 1016? I'd like to pull the trigger on both.


Bad news. http://tiger-concept.com/


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi. I'm new to TC. I hope William a speedy recovery. I really like superluminova old radium color like the below pic. When he's back, should I email him with the pic and see if he could make it happen? I went thru this thread but couldn't find any pics showing old radium color.


----------



## DamonP (Mar 13, 2017)

Wishing William a quick recovery to full health. Hope he is able to bounce back soon.

William - Gong hei fat choy.-."wishing you great happiness and prosperity."


----------



## AJS (Aug 6, 2009)

What's the appeal of Plexi?


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

fandi said:


> Hi. I'm new to TC. I hope William a speedy recovery. I really like superluminova old radium color like the below pic. When he's back, should I email him with the pic and see if he could make it happen? I went thru this thread but couldn't find any pics showing old radium color.
> View attachment 13902251


He can do vintage lume. Hoping he is recovering quickly.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

AJS said:


> What's the appeal of Plexi?


most of the TC watches out there are vintage inspired. Plexi is what a lot of the older watches used. it just has a different look to it.

yes it scratches easily, but it'll also buff out pretty easily as well. I have a pretty bad scratch in my mineral glass, and now I have to live with it....if it were plexi, I'd at least have a chance of buffing it out.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

here's my 5513V2 no-date snowflake. love this thing. sitting on a clockworksynergy NATO


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

I'm wishing a quick recovery to William 









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Maybe unlikely but if ANYONE is selling one of their 5513 please pm me. I raffled mine away for a wonderful cause and need to fill the hole it left. 


IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

TC 5513 V2


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Porterjrm said:


> I raffled mine away for a wonderful cause and need to fill the hole it left.


can you crosspost this in BSHT? i'm not sure if TWSS protocol applies here on the TC thread.


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Porterjrm said:


> I raffled mine away for a wonderful cause and need to fill the hole it left.


can you crosspost this in BSHT? i'm not sure if TWSS protocol applies here on the TC thread.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

redzebra said:


> TC 5513 V2
> 
> View attachment 13907457
> 
> ...


That is truly one of the most beautiful watches I have ever seen  b-)
Fantastic work :-!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> That is truly one of the most beautiful watches I have ever seen  b-)
> Fantastic work :-!


+1


----------



## Geogarc562 (Aug 15, 2018)

Does anyone know of a good SEL bracelet to fit the 5513 v2? Jubilee or oyster style 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Geogarc562 said:


> Does anyone know of a good SEL bracelet to fit the 5513 v2? Jubilee or oyster style
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/show-off-your-tiger-concept-watch-2245337-210.html#post47628019

also, the latest parnis bracelets made for the sub homage fit decently well. the end link likes to rotate a little when not on wrist, but on wrist it's decent enough to pull off daily IMO.


----------



## Geogarc562 (Aug 15, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/show-off-your-tiger-concept-watch-2245337-210.html#post47628019
> 
> also, the latest parnis bracelets made for the sub homage fit decently well. the end link likes to rotate a little when not on wrist, but on wrist it's decent enough to pull off daily IMO.
> View attachment 13931927
> ...


That parnis strap looks great! I'm definitely gonna try that one thank you.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Geogarc562 said:


> That parnis strap looks great! I'm definitely gonna try that one thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


unless you have a parnis laying around, the Carlywet is probbably the better option. the Parnis one goes for $38 on Ebay while the carlywet is nearly half the price. I'm not sure, but it seems like the Carlywet might not have the endlink fitment problem the Parnis has.


----------



## Geogarc562 (Aug 15, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> unless you have a parnis laying around, the Carlywet is probbably the better option. the Parnis one goes for $38 on Ebay while the carlywet is nearly half the price. I'm not sure, but it seems like the Carlywet might not have the endlink fitment problem the Parnis has.


I'll order the carlywet first then thank you, I almost pulled the trigger on a parnis bracelet.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Geogarc562 said:


> I'll order the carlywet first then thank you, I almost pulled the trigger on a parnis bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Glad I could help. let us know how the Carleywet fits. I'm curious about the end links. they literally tilt back and forth with the parnis bracelet when it's not on the wrist. while on the wrist it sits pretty good and doesn't rattle or anything. guess that makes sense since the Parnis is made for a 40mm watch and the 5513V2 case is 39.something MM.


----------



## Geogarc562 (Aug 15, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Glad I could help. let us know how the Carleywet fits. I'm curious about the end links. they literally tilt back and forth with the parnis bracelet when it's not on the wrist. while on the wrist it sits pretty good and doesn't rattle or anything. guess that makes sense since the Parnis is made for a 40mm watch and the 5513V2 case is 39.something MM.


I think it has to do with the lug holes being so far away from the case, I've tried so many different bracelets and the ones that have worked the best are the ebay ones that are for ceramic subs because the endlink is long enough but there's also the tilting problem. The only SEL bracelet that was a perfect fit for the tiger concept that I found was a president bracelet from an eBay seller.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JulianK13 (Jul 17, 2018)

Based on what I see on the TC website, it’s not possible to buy anything right now correct?


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Anybody have any news on William’s situation/status? Is our guy still in the hospital? I hope the dude’s ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therealist (Jun 22, 2018)

Elbakalao said:


> Anybody have any news on William's situation/status? Is our guy still in the hospital? I hope the dude's ok.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I paid for a 5513v2 with a custom dial on the 6th of January 2019.

Last email that I got two days ago was a picture of the custom dial already printed, however, William is said to still be in the hospital. Thus, the watch couldn't get finished.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

therealist said:


> I paid for a 5513v2 with a custom dial on the 6th of January 2019.
> 
> Last email that I got two days ago was a picture of the custom dial already printed, however, William is said to still be in the hospital. Thus, the watch couldn't get finished.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


which address is responding to your queries? I paid for an order on Dec 10, and haven't had any responses since January 1 (from pretiger at gmail)

Also hope the dude is recovering well.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

William is back.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1877450062360255&id=100002858392048


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Can anybody post some pictures of a 1016 or 10160p case?? I need to see if it fits what I’m looking for. 


IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Can anybody post some pictures of a 1016 or 10160p case?? I need to see if it fits what I'm looking for.
> 
> IG @porterrrrrr


Hey bro, lemme knowif your want other angles


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Stolen from FB. Looks like the new 1016 case has drilled lugs


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Hey bro, lemme knowif your want other angles


This is perfect! Thanks. And I just spoke to William, the new case is 99% the same. I'm probably going to order one soon, I just don't know if I want to buy just a case or buy a dg version for $40 more. I can see this being a good home for a gilt 369 

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> This is perfect! Thanks. And I just spoke to William, the new case is 99% the same. I'm probably going to order one soon, I just don't know if I want to buy just a case or buy a dg version for $40 more. I can see this being a good home for a gilt 369
> 
> IG @porterrrrrr


Is the only dif drilled lugs? I was thinking of brushing the bezel with the 369 dial for a "commander" homage


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Is the only dif drilled lugs? I was thinking of brushing the bezel with the 369 dial for a "commander" homage


Drilled lugs and plexi.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> Drilled lugs and plexi.
> 
> IG @porterrrrrr


Also the bracelet, if you get it, has polished center links.


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I'd like to order a 5513 but I'm not a fan of the rivet vintage style bracelet. Anyone know of an oyster bracelet (AliExpress?) that fits the watch case? Should I get the vintage and just try to use the endlinks on another bracelet? Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Oldie but a goodie


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

very happy with my returned watch from william

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm looking to pull the trigger on a 5508v6. 

Only point I'm not sure about ist: Is the v3 bracelet worth it? any opinions on the TC bracelets? 
Even if the quality would be ok or even good, I'm no big fan of the polished center links :/

Also, does anybody know a source for all white sword hands for a DG2813? Raffles used to have them, but I cant find them anymore


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Does anyone of you knows which cases does William use? Are they custom made for TC?


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Why doesn't he offer a regular all-brushed screw-link oyster bracelet?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

yes, I believe he get's them made to his own spec.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Terry Lennox said:


> Why doesn't he offer a regular all-brushed screw-link oyster bracelet?


Good question... My guess is, that it's just cheaper to have only the one option. Why he made the switch to a polished middle link one though I don't know. 
In my opinion it doesn't really fit the vintage style.

So: either I order it and try to brush it or just wear it on a nato.
Will write him if he has an old one laying around  that would be the best option

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

A couple of 5508s. Right has an nh35, dropped right in. If i keep as will get a proper big crown so I can screw it in all the way otherwise the crown sits flush to bezel and rubs.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Newest addition. 5508v6 case, clone ETA 2836, BSH gilty goodness, and WSO hands.









IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## therealist (Jun 22, 2018)

Just got this Thursday. Swapped out the bracelet that it came with for a bracelet from a Corgeut watch.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Porterjrm said:


> Newest addition. 5508v6 case, clone ETA 2836, BSH gilty goodness, and WSO hands.
> 
> IG @porterrrrrr


@Porterjrm What's the deal with the BSH dial, is William printing them?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Poerger said:


> Good question... My guess is, that it's just cheaper to have only the one option. Why he made the switch to a polished middle link one though I don't know.
> In my opinion it doesn't really fit the vintage style.
> 
> So: either I order it and try to brush it or just wear it on a nato.
> ...


I just ordered the v3 bracelet and planning on brushing it when it arrives, it should be here next week. Will report back with photos. Hope it will be helpful for you guys over the fence, either ways!

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

therealist said:


> Just got this Thursday. Swapped out the bracelet that it came with for a bracelet from a Corgeut watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice logo and a fantastic watch all around. Did you design this dial?

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## therealist (Jun 22, 2018)

the_watchier said:


> Nice logo and a fantastic watch all around. Did you design this dial?
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


I only designed the logo.
Sadly, I just noticed on the Tiger Concept website that they don't take custom orders anymore.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

panchoskywalker said:


> @Porterjrm What's the deal with the BSH dial, is William printing them?


No, these are custom printed dials that another member here did as a project.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

therealist said:


> I only designed the logo.
> Sadly, I just noticed on the Tiger Concept website that they don't take custom orders anymore.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


That's a shame. :/
I hope he will offer them in the future again

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> I just ordered the v3 bracelet and planning on brushing it when it arrives, it should be here next week. Will report back with photos. Hope it will be helpful for you guys over the fence, either ways!
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Would be great, thanks

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Arrived yesterday














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

asifbeg1 said:


> Arrived yesterday
> View attachment 14004211
> View attachment 14004213
> 
> ...


Now that looks sweeeeeeet! Strap and all

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

my 5513V2 on a barton canvas


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> View attachment 14012229
> 
> my 5513V2 on a barton canvas


Looks great!

I noticed he's now offering a version with vintage lume. Also I do not see a date option anymore.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Terry Lennox said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I noticed he's now offering a version with vintage lume. Also I do not see a date option anymore.


Thanks for the compliments.

yes, it looks like that on the surface, but I believe you can still do a "custom" order. he should be able to slip in any 28mm dial and the correct hands. not sure why he's listing it the way he's listing it, but you could always piece together whatever you wanted at no cost. just shoot him an Email.


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

Do y'all think it would be possible to switch out the DG3804 (GMT movement) for an ETA 2893? It's suppose to be a clone. I really love my Tiger but I hate the movement.


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

Anyone know a good quality aftermarket bracelet that can work with the 5508v6 case?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

ilzephyrli said:


> Do y'all think it would be possible to switch out the DG3804 (GMT movement) for an ETA 2893? It's suppose to be a clone. I really love my Tiger but I hate the movement.


DG3804B is based off of a Miyota movement (8215?). There's about .3mm difference in stem height between the 2893 and an 8215. An ETA 2836 with the GMT conversion would likely be a better fit in the case.

Dial feet positions, date window, and hand sizes are all different between the 3804B and ETA movements. Clone 2836 GMT movements may have a date wheel where the dates are shifted 1mn closer to the center of the dial, further complicating the date window mismatch.


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

Just got this in the mail yesterday. Tiger Explorer Plexi. Pretty sweet.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice! Can you post of crown side profile shot?


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

Sure thing!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

So, is it still a Tiger Concepts Watch if it's just the case that's TC?










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

jzoo;
DG3804B is based off of a Miyota movement (8215?). There's about .3mm difference in stem height between the 2893 and an 8215. An ETA 2836 with the GMT conversion would likely be a better fit in the case.
Dial feet positions said:


> Thank you! This might be outside my skill set unfortunately. Damn I wish I could upgrade the movement. I really love the look.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

volthause said:


> Just got this in the mail yesterday. Tiger Explorer Plexi. Pretty sweet.
> 
> View attachment 14034463


Now this is a seriously good looking watch


----------



## therealist (Jun 22, 2018)

LifeTrekker said:


> So, is it still a Tiger Concepts Watch if it's just the case that's TC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter. Where did you get the bezel?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

therealist said:


> It doesn't matter. Where did you get the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


The bezel is totally stock TC. Bezel insert too. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DMAC Inc. (Jul 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchlover001 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi guys,

I'm new to this site. 

I, myself am a Tiger watch fan and want to buy one. I have sent a few emails to the site but am receiving no reply. Does anyone know the reason? I have read people receiving replies when they email the owner.

I have not dealt with Tiger Concept but would appreciate if someone can guide on whether its okay to buy from the site these days and how to get in touch with the owner.

Thanks


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Definitely still fine to buy from the site, I had a watch delivered last week.

William the owner was recently in hospital, since he's been back it seems he is no longer customising handsets/bezel inserts etc, but I'm pretty sure he still offers custom dials. There's a comment stating this on the home page now, also says that he won't answer questions like he used to. Fair enough too if his health isn't back to 100%.

He's still up for delivering a fine (standard) watch though!


----------



## watchlover001 (Apr 7, 2019)

Ian_61 said:


> Definitely still fine to buy from the site, I had a watch delivered last week.
> 
> William the owner was recently in hospital, since he's been back it seems he is no longer customising handsets/bezel inserts etc, but I'm pretty sure he still offers custom dials. There's a comment stating this on the home page now, also says that he won't answer questions like he used to. Fair enough too if his health isn't back to 100%.
> 
> He's still up for delivering a fine (standard) watch though!


That's great. Thanks Ian.

I'm in a dilemma and struggling to choose between 5508 dial with vintage yellowish lume Style D1 and 5508 dial with gold chapter ring Style J1 in Miyota 9015 movement.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Whorpheus (Jul 8, 2012)

drwindsurf said:


> View attachment 14045553


I'm a bit new to Tiger Concept watches, but which model is this? Looks fantastic.


----------



## arayoo (Mar 10, 2019)

Hello guys!
Just want to ask for an advice.
I bought a 5508 v6 from tiger.
I was thinking to change the glass to a acrylic domed plexi glass for a more vintage look.
Any idea which glass will fit the watch?


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

arayoo said:


> Hello guys!
> Just want to ask for an advice.
> I bought a 5508 v6 from tiger.
> I was thinking to change the glass to a acrylic domed plexi glass for a more vintage look.
> Any idea which glass will fit the watch?


Remove and measure to be safe but I believe 30.4mm crystal.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

arayoo said:


> Hello guys!
> Just want to ask for an advice.
> I bought a 5508 v6 from tiger.
> I was thinking to change the glass to a acrylic domed plexi glass for a more vintage look.
> Any idea which glass will fit the watch?


I just installed a GS phd (plastic high dome) on a 5508v5. Stock sapphire was 30.4mm. For acrylic, i was told to go around 1mm bigger, so went with 30.6 since the shop didn't have 30.5

But like porterjm says, it's best to measure the size of your current crystal for reference to be certain.


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

Any good oyster style bracelets available for the 5508v6 case? Looking for something with a milled clasp; even better if it has solid endlinks.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Whorpheus said:


> I'm a bit new to Tiger Concept watches, but which model is this? Looks fantastic.


Thank you, I really like it 
It is a 5513v2


----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)

Here is my second TC 5508V6 custom dial with my wife and two daughters name in Korean. Vintage Bond sub homage.
Love the gilt dial, big crown and everything else..


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

studiompd said:


> I just installed a GS phd (plastic high dome) on a 5508v5. Stock sapphire was 30.4mm. For acrylic, i was told to go around 1mm bigger, so went with 30.6 since the shop didn't have 30.5
> 
> But like porterjm says, it's best to measure the size of your current crystal for reference to be certain.


First off, I must say, that looks really good. do you have a side profile shot of this? I'd like to see how "high" the high dome is.

second, what's the install process like? remove back, remove movement, pop out old crystal....then what? did you use a crystal press? one of those crystal lift things? I've seen it done both ways, just curious what way you did your's.

third, do you happen to have a link to:
1. the crystal you used
2. the tool you used to remove the back

thanks for any and all help. again, the watch looks sooooo good with that plexi in there.


----------



## mwagnon (Mar 10, 2019)

Came in last night, sporting it today. Thanks William!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> First off, I must say, that looks really good. do you have a side profile shot of this? I'd like to see how "high" the high dome is.
> 
> second, what's the install process like? remove back, remove movement, pop out old crystal....then what? did you use a crystal press? one of those crystal lift things? I've seen it done both ways, just curious what way you did your's.
> 
> ...


Cheers, I'm all about acrylic right now as you can tell!

I'll get a pic up in a bit, I'll answer your questions first:

Remove caseback. TC's are known to have caseback's that have been put on super tight. Best option is to get a Rolex-style caseback remover. For a fraction of the cost, you can put it in the freezer for about 20 minutes then use duct tape wadded up in a ball (sticky side out) and use it like a caseback remover. You'd be surprised how well the duct tape method works.

Remove movement - tons of tutorials online.

Remove crystal and measure it. Be aware there is a plastic gasket that you can re-use. Don't lose it.

Install crystal. There are 3 methods that I know of: 1. Insertion method, 2. Crystal lift, 3. Crystal Press. I've used 1 and 3, and avoided 2 since I've heard a crystal lift will mark up the crsytal. Insertion method entails deforming the crystal and lowering the case on top of it. Takes practice, but works. If you're used to using a crystal press, I'd recommend this method. Put the crystal in the freezer for about 20 minutes, then install it as you normally would any other crystal.

Here's a link to the crystal I used: GS "PHD" Hi Dome Plastic Watch Crystals , but when you order use this link for the stella wec and request the GS PHD: Stella "WEC" Wedge-Ledge Hi Dome Plastic Watch Crystal

I also bought the stella "low dome" version but haven't installed it on any of my watches: Stella "LD" Low Dome "Wedge-Ledge" Plastic Watch Crystals

Good luck!


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

therealist said:


> Just got this Thursday. Swapped out the bracelet that it came with for a bracelet from a Corgeut watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think this bracelet would fit the 5508v6 case as well?


----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)

Is there any way I can upgrade TC’s flimsy bezel click spring? Will generic aftermarket Rolex Sub spring work? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

younggilee said:


> Is there any way I can upgrade TC's flimsy bezel click spring? Will generic aftermarket Rolex Sub spring work?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I asked William about taking the bezel off (for a different reason) and he said that I would most likely break/ruin the bezel in the process. I'm not sure why that would be...Ive heard the bezel is of a softer material than the case.

I honestly don't think the spring is bad (at least in my 5513 V2). better than other homages around (parnis, corgeut) and hasn't gotten gunked up like my Mako (which is way too hard to turn most days).


----------



## therealist (Jun 22, 2018)

ilzephyrli said:


> Do you think this bracelet would fit the 5508v6 case as well?


I don't have a 5508v6. So I can't say for sure.
But I think I've read on this thread about using a curved spring bar to make a CarlyWet bracelet fit a 5508v6.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> First off, I must say, that looks really good. do you have a side profile shot of this? I'd like to see how "high" the high dome is.
> .


Profile shots


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

5513v2
- The bezel in this one is actually quite nice


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

studiompd said:


> Profile shots


man, it looks so good. Thanks!


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

I believe I found that post you're talking about and it looks like it fits the 5513 but not the 5508 😞


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My plexi little thing finally arrived!
It is really nice case work! I hope William will start focusing on better lume on dial and hands...









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)

a parody of the classic..


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Bezel is very very soft so it will be bent no matter how careful you remove.


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Recycled pic


----------



## therealist (Jun 22, 2018)

55130P on an Erika Originals style strap from AX









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pavnguyen (Mar 26, 2019)

the_watchier said:


> My plexi little thing finally arrived!
> It is really nice case work! I hope William will start focusing on better lume on dial and hands...
> 
> 
> ...


Can you talk more about the quality case and the new clasp vintage V3? Thanks.


----------



## SCraftWatchGuy221 (Feb 4, 2019)

Does anybody know how’s the lume in the 1655v2 explorer ii homage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

Got to be my favourite watch









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

5513v2 on an MN strap 
So comfortable


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

So guy, anyone here owns a day date homage? I've used the search function but found nothing. I wanted to find a better looking photo because on Tigers website its pretty small...


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## colinwatson1007 (Apr 5, 2019)

Does anyone know when William advertises 'out if stock' this is his way of saying discontinued? 

His site shows the 5508v6 and 5508 in vintage as out of stock ? 

Anyone think that's it for this line or it will come back ? 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

colinwatson1007 said:


> Does anyone know when William advertises 'out if stock' this is his way of saying discontinued?
> 
> His site shows the 5508v6 and 5508 in vintage as out of stock ?
> 
> ...


I think there's a new version coming soon, he mention that on his facebook page a few month ago.


----------



## colinwatson1007 (Apr 5, 2019)

panchoskywalker said:


> I think there's a new version coming soon, he mention that on his facebook page a few month ago.


Wow , interesting. It seemed that the V6 was the newest , bestest version he produced with the sapphire crystal, ar coating etc.

How else can he improve the watch any further?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## colinwatson1007 (Apr 5, 2019)

panchoskywalker said:


> I think there's a new version coming soon, he mention that on his facebook page a few month ago.


I hope there are no major radical cosmetic changes to the dial or case shape it's just the same watch only better

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Not sure what he means so here it is.


----------



## colinwatson1007 (Apr 5, 2019)

panchoskywalker said:


> Not sure what he means so here it is.
> 
> View attachment 14081541


Thanks ,

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## colinwatson1007 (Apr 5, 2019)

New V8 Upgraded case steel to 316L - does anyone know what the current steel used is ? 

Also the Facebook Info states the design has been changed alot for them - wouldn't this mean it is a totally different watch style yet William has stated at the start that the 5508 and 5513 will remain !? It's a bit perplexing
Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Are the snowflakes doing it for you? I have the mercs in mine and I'm really liking them. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Are the snowflakes doing it for you? I have the mercs in mine and I'm really liking them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really liking the snowflakes so far, especially since they make this watch a little different from my MIIK Kingston which has Merc hands. Of course it also has a black case, which makes it even more different. I needed a little more variety in my collection, and this definitely provides it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

If anyone gets that Tudor snowflake sub homage with the vintage lume please share pics. Thanks.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14085967
> 
> 
> View attachment 14085969


That just looks absolutely amazing &#55357;&#56842; &#55357;&#56397; &#55357;&#56613;


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

This has become like the BSHT sub-thread (pun intended) with all these gilty beauties. I'm thinking about options for my 3-6-9 gilt dial. How thick are these compared to say, an Invicta 8926? Are there many differences between the 5508 and 5513 besides the bezel, crown, and guards? I've been contemplating a mash-up between 5517 (sword hands and fully indexed bezel) and A/6538 (3-6-9 dial, big crown, but later style bezel), but with gilt dial and hands. I'm wondering if I can get mostly there by taking the CGs off a 5513 and adding a big crown. 

Also, what movements do you guys have under the hood in these? A2836 looks like an option for the black IP cases. 

Thanks!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> This has become like the BSHT sub-thread (pun intended) with all these gilty beauties. I'm thinking about options for my 3-6-9 gilt dial. How thick are these compared to say, an Invicta 8926? Are there many differences between the 5508 and 5513 besides the bezel, crown, and guards? I've been contemplating a mash-up between 5517 (sword hands and fully indexed bezel) and A/6538 (3-6-9 dial, big crown, but later style bezel), but with gilt dial and hands. I'm wondering if I can get mostly there by taking the CGs off a 5513 and adding a big crown.
> 
> Also, what movements do you guys have under the hood in these? A2836 looks like an option for the black IP cases.
> 
> Thanks!


Stock 89290b to top of flat crystal is ~13.7mm. To top of bezel ~12.7mm.

Stock 5508 to top of domed crystal ~ 15.0mm. To top of bezel ~ 11.5mm.

I've never owned a 5513/7, but someone else will prob chime in with dims. Miyota 9015/8215 will drop right in, supposedly an eta 2836 will also. Dial size would be the crux of the build, as you know. If you do file one down, I'd practice on throwaway dials to get your process right. 8mm big crown can easily be sourced from William. If you do it, I think it would make an excellent and very unique 5517/A6538 homage mashup.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

pavnguyen said:


> Can you talk more about the quality case and the new clasp vintage V3? Thanks.


Sorry for my late answer. I haven't got the v2 so I really can't make a good comparison, as the v3 bracelet is way better than the v1.
Here I have it on an alpha bracelet which fits ok.
The watch itself is so nice, I really like it. The case finish is really nice and the plexi crystal is subtle and very nice. BTW I've checked the 5513 plexi and I didn't like it. But this one is really good

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

cdo221 said:


> Does anybody know how's the lume in the 1655v2 explorer ii homage?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't exist 1 or 2 out of 10

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14094089
> 
> 
> View attachment 14094091


Very Nice. Is this 55130P that William is offering?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

asifbeg1 said:


> Very Nice. Is this 55130P that William is offering?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a 16800... I don't think he offers this one an more


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

redzebra said:


> It is a 16800... I don't think he offers this one an more


Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Does anyone have any suggestions for aftermarket bracelets for the TC 1016P (which I assume would use the same bracelets as the previous 1016v2)? I'm not very fond of the polished middle-links on the new 1016P bracelet and want to see other options before buying.


----------



## DMAC Inc. (Jul 29, 2017)

5508 type J

Also looking for steel band options. Originally had it on a nato, but tried it on an old Invicta band I had and haven't taken it of since.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhardy3333 (Mar 15, 2019)

5508 V6 with a Parnis oyster style bracelet.

I wish TC offered a modern oyster style bracelet. I have a few others with a Bliger oyster style bracelet with a glide lock adjustment and they work decent as well.


----------



## Jhardy3333 (Mar 15, 2019)

View attachment 14096849


5508 V6 with a Parnis oyster style bracelet.

I wish TC offered a modern oyster style bracelet. I have a few others with a Bliger oyster style bracelet with a glide lock adjustment and they work decent as well.


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

My Tiger









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Nobody (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi Everybody , newbie here , It looks like i have just missed the boat with the Tiger Concept watches that wanted to purchase. 

It looks like William has sold out of the 5508V6 with the standard and vintage lume and also the Seamonster on his web-site.

Does anybody know if he will be doing anymore runs of these watches ? i have emailed William to ask him , but i haven't yet had a reply and on his web-site there is a statement saying " Not every question will be answered by email "

Cheers, Joe.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

There was a post quoting William that he is working on V8 of the 5508 (skipping v7 because of superstition).

Can't find it though :/

What I would like to know: when will it be available ....

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## colinwatson1007 (Apr 5, 2019)

As the gentleman above has stated he is in production of a new 5508v8 and has confirmed this by email to myself and also via Facebook update
He says it will be ready next month back in stock with upgrades so a few more pounds/dollars

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Nobody (Apr 28, 2019)

Thanks for your reply. I have just been looking around various posts on the forum to see if i could find the quote you mentioned but i cannot find it either.

I agree with you too, i also would like to know when it or possibly they will be available, can anyone here shed any light on this ?

My fingers are crossed that William will make more of his wonderful looking watches for us to purchase, as i for one are looking to buy.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Dr Nobody (Apr 28, 2019)

Ah , i didn't notice there was another page. Thank you for the info Colinwatson1007, much appreciated


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Dr Nobody said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have just been looking around various posts on the forum to see if i could find the quote you mentioned but i cannot find it either.
> 
> I agree with you too, i also would like to know when it or possibly they will be available, can anyone here shed any light on this ?
> 
> ...


There's a 5508v6 on eBay that will end in about half an hour. The dial and hands relumed, so it is better in that regard than any stock Tiger watch. Seller is a friend, but other than that, nothing in it for me.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiger-Conc...ge-9015-Relumed-Unworn-Bracelet-/183782940094


----------



## Dr Nobody (Apr 28, 2019)

Thank you for the heads up , i am looking for something a little more closer to the James Bond Goldfinger , Dr No , style watch. I have seen some great photos of members JB style watches here and they look incredible.


----------



## Floofs (Dec 6, 2017)

I know this is an old post, but do you know exactly what model this is? It doesn't seem to be the current offering by Tiger Concept and I'm really loving the case on this one.


----------



## Floofs (Dec 6, 2017)

fmadrid said:


>


Sorry I don't know if my last post showed correctly. I was wondering specifically about what case this uses.


----------



## colinwatson1007 (Apr 5, 2019)

Has anyone seen any little updates from William about next months new releases.i thought he may of updated on Facebook maybe some pictures of the 5508v8. I understand they are relocating premises so may be busy according to t.c website

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## juul (Sep 6, 2018)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Beautiful watches and pictures as always mate. Never fail to impress me!


amazing


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Crossingrover (Apr 21, 2019)

Hello everyone, does anyone know what case the 1655v2 is using? At first I thought it was the same as the 5513v2 because the listed dimensions are the same, but the crown guards look different when viewed from the side.

I ask because I'd like to swap the mineral glass for an acrylic with cyclops like the OG.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

> Hello everyone, does anyone know what case the 1655v2 is using? At first I thought it was the same as the 5513v2 because the listed dimensions are the same, but the crown guards look different when viewed from the side.
> 
> I ask because I'd like to swap the mineral glass for an acrylic with cyclops like the OG.


what pic/vid did you see that made you think that? i just watched a video and they look the same to me (have my 5513v2 on wrist today)

case, crystal, dial are all the same size so I also assume it's the same case.

FIY, the case uses a 30.5mm crystal stock.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

5513v2 on Cincy Strap Co Seatbelt nato


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Tiger 16800


----------



## colinwatson1007 (Apr 5, 2019)

Well the day is nearly upon us and the new watches as reported last by William should be released when the site re opens 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Are there any news on the new models yet?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## colinwatson1007 (Apr 5, 2019)

William told me today the new V8 5508 has not had no changes as planned , they are the same as V6 so price remains the same. His website has re opened with most watches back in stock to order that were showing out of stock. I'm a bit disappointed oddly as he informed me there was a new V8 with new steel and some changes .. guess not 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

capitalisttool_mt said:


>


is that the stock crystal? if not, which one is it? I need moar side/profile shots! looks awesome!


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

colinwatson1007 said:


> William told me today the new V8 5508 has not had no changes as planned , they are the same as V6 so price remains the same. His website has re opened with most watches back in stock to order that were showing out of stock. I'm a bit disappointed oddly as he informed me there was a new V8 with new steel and some changes .. guess not
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Any idea if he scrapped those plans, or will he release a changed v9.

Also: are there no changes at all to the v6? Why just stick with the v6 'name' then? Just confusing

/just checked: there is no v8 at all, he stickied with the v6


----------



## colinwatson1007 (Apr 5, 2019)

Poerger said:


> Any idea if he scrapped those plans, or will he release a changed v9.
> 
> Also: are there no changes at all to the v6? Why just stick with the v6 'name' then? Just confusing
> 
> /just checked: there is no v8 at all, he stickied with the v6


He didn't say about v9 at all. No V8 now just that he was keeping it the same . I checked the site after talking and the V6 were back in stock with no changes.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Joseph (Jun 22, 2018)

I love my Tigers... have two, and thanks to looking at this thread again today just ordered another. I hope the GMT come back in stock as that is what I was really after.


----------



## Michael Joseph (Jun 22, 2018)

Just got this in yesterday! Put a cool vintage strap on it and love it so far.


----------



## Michael Joseph (Jun 22, 2018)

I should have said vintage looking!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Facebook pictures of the 1016P vintage lume dial. Also Regular white lume dial for reference.














I actually ordered a 1016P shortly prior to William updating the TC website with the vintage lume option. But he actually offered me the vintage lume variation in our email exchange, so that was pretty cool of him. So I'm eager to see how the vintage lume and domed plexiglass present themselves in the flesh when it arrives.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

I ordered the vintage lume model last night myself. It will be my first TC.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

tslewisz said:


> I ordered the vintage lume model last night myself. It will be my first TC.
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


Same, will also be my first TC. Chose the DG2813 movement option for cost reasons.
While I'm sure the the new V2 modern style bracelet is of good quality and construction (solid endlinks, double trigger clasp), I'm not a fan of that protruding endlink on the 1016P case. So I also ordered a 20mm oyster bracelet from Ali-X for roughly 28 AUD in total (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32790684916.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.12ee4c4d5SLFst).














I don't doubt that it's a lower quality bracelet than the aforementioned V2 bracelet. You can see it uses a cheap stamped friction-lock clasp and hollow endlinks. But barring the rivets, I think the design is more faithful to the actual bracelets used on Rolex Explorer 1016s, particularly that endlink design. Hopefully it fits onto the watch well enough, and hopefully I don't run into many QC problems.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

They are finally offering the 1016 Explorer and snowflake sub homages with modern oyster bracelets. No more rivets. I may have to get one of each now.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## marcovnd (Jun 15, 2019)

Hello Folks, I was looking for a 6538 sub hommage and I've seen that many of you consider this one the best seller around town.
I just want to ask you if this guy is reliable and reputable (return/refunds) and if there's a way to contact him (is this a real "shop" or just a black garage lab?).
Do you think that there's a cheaper way to get a clean dial sub 6538?
thank you guys!
MV


----------



## marcovnd (Jun 15, 2019)

Hello Folks, I was looking for a 6538 sub hommage and I've seen that many of you consider this one the best seller around town.
I just want to ask you if this guy is reliable and reputable (return/refunds) and if there's a way to contact him (seems more like a black garage lab than a real "shop" but maybe im wrong).
Do you think that there's a cheaper way to get a clean dial sub 6538?
thank you guys!
MV


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

marcovnd said:


> Hello Folks, I was looking for a 6538 sub hommage and I've seen that many of you consider this one the best seller around town.
> I just want to ask you if this guy is reliable and reputable (return/refunds) and if there's a way to contact him (seems more like a black garage lab than a real "shop" but maybe im wrong).
> Do you think that there's a cheaper way to get a clean dial sub 6538?
> thank you guys!
> MV


there aren't many options for a big crown vintage sub. maybe a modded invicta, but this is easier and more true to the Big grown case.

William is not the Best to work with, but he seems like a pretty reliable guy. He sent me the wrong color watch, told me to send it to his US address (assuming a family member or something) and once it arrived there he sent out the right one. never offered a refund, or to give some money back for the inconvenience (took over a month for the correct watch to arrive) but he did refund me the shipping cost to the US address.

IIRC, it's just him working out of his "garage" so it's not a big operation. but he's been fine to deal with and pretty quick to respond in the past (though I know he's changes his policy on answering emails)

either way, He's legit, and offers a pretty good product for the price. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from him again.


----------



## marcovnd (Jun 15, 2019)

Very kind and useful reply. Thank you!
I will give a try (low-profile classic model style E no logo)

See you soon for updates


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

My new 1016P vintage lume took a whopping 8 days to arrive in the middle of the USA. I love it.









Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

tslewisz said:


> My new 1016P vintage lume took a whopping 8 days to arrive in the middle of the USA. I love it.
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


Looks awesome. Still waiting on mine, should be coming in tomorrow. If you'll allow me to interrogate you:

Did you order it with the DG2813 movement? If so, how's it treating you so far?
Do you have side on picture of the watch to show the profile of the domed plexi crystal? It's slightly difficult to see the degree of crystal curvature on the TC website?
How's the lume? I haven't heard the greatest things about TC lume.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

OmegaTom said:


> Looks awesome. Still waiting on mine, should be coming in tomorrow. If you'll allow me to interrogate you:
> 
> Did you order it with the DG2813 movement? If so, how's it treating you so far?
> Do you have side on picture of the watch to show the profile of the domed plexi crystal? It's slightly difficult to see the degree of crystal curvature on the TC website?
> How's the lume? I haven't heard the greatest things about TC lume.


The DG2813 is doing great. I wore it in the garage yesterday and today, only taking it off when I feared smearing it with silicone sealant. It's held up fine. The lume isn't very good. When I received the watch I was in our detached garage and I was wearing my Ginault. After I sized the bracelet of the 1016 I took both inside to stow the Ginault in the basement, where my modest collections lives, and I noticed the lume of the 1016 was much weaker. I've attached a few pictures that I hope will give you a better idea about about the dome. I think it's lovely.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

tslewisz said:


> The DG2813 is doing great. I wore it in the garage yesterday and today, only taking it off when I feared smearing it with silicone sealant. It's held up fine. The lume isn't very good. When I received the watch I was in our detached garage and I was wearing my Ginault. After I sized the bracelet of the 1016 I took both inside to stow the Ginault in the basement, where my modest collections lives, and I noticed the lume of the 1016 was much weaker. I've attached a few pictures that I hope will give you a better idea about about the dome. I think it's lovely.


Thanks for the photos. The dome is nice, though I wish it bubbled out just a bit further.







Either way, the current domed plexi crystal appears to give the watch a lot more character than its flat sapphire crystal predecessor.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

I just purchased this watch from the Tiger concept watch site. Question, how long did it take to get a confirmation email with the shipping info.? 
















Can't weight to have the watch on the wrist.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

I just purchased this watch from the Tiger concept watch site. Question, how long did it take to get a confirmation email with the shipping info.? 
View attachment 14259167


View attachment 14259175


Can't weight to have the watch on the wrist.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

It was less than a day for me. I don't know if that's typical because I'd interacted with him on a FB post and it was my first purchase so I have no history to draw upon. I don't think you should worry about getting your watch. 

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

tslewisz said:


> It was less than a day for me. I don't know if that's typical because I'd interacted with him on a FB post and it was my first purchase so I have no history to draw upon. I don't think you should worry about getting your watch.
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


I received confirmation this morning. Already shipped out. Can't wait to get it. Thanks!


----------



## slender (Aug 17, 2014)

Strange ... I can't see the posts from the last few days here ... What's going on?


----------



## slender (Aug 17, 2014)

Jeffie007 said:


> I just purchased this watch from the Tiger concept watch site. Question, how long did it take to get a confirmation email with the shipping info.?
> View attachment 14259167
> 
> 
> ...


Jeffie would you please post some pictures when you get the TC 5513.
I am thinking about getting the same one at the moment


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

slender said:


> Jeffie would you please post some pictures when you get the TC 5513.
> I am thinking about getting the same one at the moment


Will do. My guess is that I should have it sometime next week.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Does anyone know what the lug width is of the 5513P watch? I'm thinking of getting another bracelet for it.

Thanks!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Jeffie007 said:


> Does anyone know what the lug width is of the 5513P watch? I'm thinking of getting another bracelet for it.
> 
> Thanks!


Pretty sure it's a 20mm lug width.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

does anyone know when the 5508 with plexi will be available and if its possible to put an aftermarker bezel on the new 5513p?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

tslewisz said:


> The DG2813 is doing great. I wore it in the garage yesterday and today, only taking it off when I feared smearing it with silicone sealant. It's held up fine. The lume isn't very good. When I received the watch I was in our detached garage and I was wearing my Ginault. After I sized the bracelet of the 1016 I took both inside to stow the Ginault in the basement, where my modest collections lives, and I noticed the lume of the 1016 was much weaker. I've attached a few pictures that I hope will give you a better idea about about the dome. I think it's lovely.


how is the new modern bracelet and overall watch compared to ginault?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

kovy71 said:


> how is the new modern bracelet and overall watch compared to ginault?
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


The modern bracelet is very nice. Allowing for the need to be a bit more slight on the TC, it approaches the quality of an NTH sub bracelet (though the endlink fit probably isn't quite as good) and is on par with MilTat's I've bought. It's very acceptable for a $200 watch. The Ginault, though, is on another level. The clasp, fit, and finish is better. In fact, the fit and finish of the Ginault overall is in a different league than the TC. If you look at the dial and hands of my TC, you think, "meh". You look at the Ginault and it's, "Wow!" I'm very impressed with the little TC, though.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

slender said:


> Jeffie would you please post some pictures when you get the TC 5513.
> I am thinking about getting the same one at the moment


Just received my watch from William at Tiger Concept. And I must say that for the price the watch is really nice. The overall finish to the case is really well done . The brushing and polishing are top notch. (I was comparing it to my SARB033 and Sumo and the finishing is pretty close quality wise. The bezel action is good. Crisp, very little back play and aligned. Much better then my Tisell. The case has some weight to it but is lighter due to having a vintage plexiglass crystal. Which has that wonderful distortion. The bracelet is nice as well.. Finishing is good. Screwed links and a push button safety clasp with milled scissor links. Oh and solid end links. The only let down is the lume on the dial. Not great as it lasts 10 minutes and the really fades aways and hardly visible. The hands hold on for a lot longer.

Overall happy with the watch and price paid of around $189.00 US and shipping which took about a week. For a vintage feel you can't go wrong.


































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

slender said:


> Jeffie would you please post some pictures when you get the TC 5513.
> I am thinking about getting the same one at the moment


Just received my watch from William at Tiger Concept. And I must say that for the price the watch is really nice. The overall finish to the case is really well done . The brushing and polishing are top notch. (I was comparing it to my SARB033 and Sumo and the finishing is pretty close quality wise. The bezel action is good. Crisp, very little back play and aligned. Much better then my Tisell. The case has some weight to it but is lighter due to having a vintage plexiglass crystal. Which has that wonderful distortion. The bracelet is nice as well.. Finishing is good. Screwed links and a push button safety clasp with milled scissor links. Oh and solid end links. The only let down is the lume on the dial. Not great as it lasts 10 minutes and the really fades aways and hardly visible. The hands hold on for a lot longer.

Overall happy with the watch and price paid of around $189.00 US and shipping which took about a week. For a vintage feel you can't go wrong.

View attachment 14278023


View attachment 14278025


View attachment 14278027


View attachment 14278029


View attachment 14278031


View attachment 14278033


View attachment 14278037


View attachment 14278039


View attachment 14278043


View attachment 14278039


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Best pool watch ever for the price, even waterproof. Now I only need a bsh gilt dial and a plexi.. Does anyone know what plexi size fits? 30.5mm?










Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

I would ask William at Tiger Concept. Watch looks fantastic!


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

I ordered a GMT with the previous bracelet. (Wish was not great) so when I heard there was a new one I ordered it right away. Makes the watch feel much more substantial.

The main cons for me are:

-the gaps in between the lugs and endlinks
-the difference in the brushing between the bracelet and case. I much prefer the case brushing. The bracelet looks almost satin? (Similar to the sarb035 case vs bracelet)
-the look of the new clasp is very Seiko diver. I would prefer a more vintage looking clasp to match the overall aesthetic

But overall I still love it!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Does anyone know how to order multiple items from the TC website?
Each item has a PayPal Buy button that forces you to pay for that item only...there's no shopping cart that I can see.
So confused...


----------



## adamkov (Jun 15, 2016)

jmai said:


> Does anyone know how to order multiple items from the TC website?
> Each item has a PayPal Buy button that forces you to pay for that item only...there's no shopping cart that I can see.
> So confused...


I did that by writing an email to the guy.


----------



## adamkov (Jun 15, 2016)

Sorry double post.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

ilzephyrli said:


> I ordered a GMT with the previous bracelet. (Wish was not great) so when I heard there was a new one I ordered it right away. Makes the watch feel much more substantial.
> 
> The main cons for me are:
> 
> ...


looks good! Can the clasp be changed?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

Yeah it looks like it can be easily changed. Strapcode just came out with a new clasp that looks really cool but it might be too thick. https://www.strapcode.com/products/parts-nt-clasp-021b

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

ilzephyrli said:


> Yeah it looks like it can be easily changed. Strapcode just came out with a new clasp that looks really cool but it might be too thick. https://www.strapcode.com/products/parts-nt-clasp-021b
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


looks great! How does the bracelet feel? Is it worth to keep it and change clasp?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

kovy71 said:


> looks great! How does the bracelet feel? Is it worth to keep it and change clasp?
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


It definitely makes the watch feel more substantial. I'd say get it cause you probably won't find any solid end links that will fit this case anywhere else. Unless someone knows of one. I know someone found a SEL bracelet that's fits the 55130 case on AliExpress. (Carlywet brand) not sure about the 5508.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

For the money the modern bracelet on my watch is great. Fit to case is not bad at all. Pushbutton safety clasp is really nice to have at this price point.

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

For the money the modern bracelet on my watch is great. Fit to case is not bad at all. Pushbutton safety clasp is really nice to have at this price point.
View attachment 14288619


View attachment 14288621


View attachment 14288623


View attachment 14288625


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Jeffie007 said:


> For the money the modern bracelet on my watch is great. Fit to case is not bad at all. Pushbutton safety clasp is really nice to have at this price point.
> View attachment 14288619
> 
> 
> ...


is this the new 5513p?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes it is.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Does it have screw links?



Jeffie007 said:


> Yes it is.


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

Yup!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

kovy71 said:


> looks good! Can the clasp be changed?
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


If it has screw links you might be able to install a nice glide lock clasp from Ali.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

I stalked the Tiger website on and off for the last month and the 5508 GMTs finally went back up so I had to have a Pepsi Tudor style. I was also pleased to see that there was a solid endlink, screw link bracelet available so I pick it up with bracelet and also added another bracelet for my vintage lume 5508. Very happy with the watch and the bracelets. One word of caution though - the bracelet screws are very tight. I ended up stripping one and had to drill it out. Had to remove all the removable links to get a perfect fit with a Carlywet glide lock clasp. Clasp went on perfectly.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Your GMT looks great. Bummer on the link screws. My new 1016P bracelet was a breeze to adjust so your problem really surprised me.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Probably user error. It worked out for me eventually.



tslewisz said:


> Your GMT looks great. Bummer on the link screws. My new 1016P bracelet was a breeze to adjust so your problem really surprised me.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How is the lume?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Jeffie007 said:


> How is the lume?


Not great - it isn't horrible, but it is a weak point of the watch. It charges fine but fads fairly quickly when compared to Seiko, Omega, Tisell...It is better than any of my vintage watches.
I love the case shape, size, rivet bracelet and the bezel action is really good.


----------



## jeramyryan (Jun 19, 2019)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14298369


Very noob question here, but how does one go about getting a customized dial for their Tiger? I would love to to have a "BSH" dial such as this.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

jeramyryan said:


> Very noob question here, but how does one go about getting a customized dial for their Tiger? I would love to to have a "BSH" dial such as this.


The guys over in the BSHT thread had a custom dial run a while ago for this white dial. I happened to put it in a Tiger case but others used other cases.
There have been at least a half dozen custom dial runs that I recall and sometimes people have spares that they sell.
Hang out in that thread to keep up with what's going on and you can join in when another run comes up again.
Also, contact William directly to find out if he can do one for you since he used to do one-of orders if you buy a watch from him but I am not sure that he still does that.

Edit: I see that you may not be familiar with a couple of things.... William is the owner of Tiger Concepts... contact him through his site.
BSHT is this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/brotherhood-submariner-homages-k-bsht-part-34-a-4978529-176.html


----------



## jeramyryan (Jun 19, 2019)

redzebra said:


> jeramyryan said:
> 
> 
> > Very noob question here, but how does one go about getting a customized dial for their Tiger? I would love to to have a "BSH" dial such as this.
> ...


You are very helpful. Much obliged!


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

baczajka said:


> View attachment 14311615


Man, William really knocked this one out of the park. Every time I see one I'm reminded that I prefer the lines and proportions of it to its inspiration. The differences are subtle of course, but what a watch this is without the enormous slab-sided case.

Not to step on anyone's toes but in general William's (and certain other homage producer's) pieces only reinforce my opinion that Rolex and Tudor made a mistake to ditch their cases of yore.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

5513v2


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

Thinking about the tc explorer 2 model for a friend, was wondering if the 24h bezel is fixed to the case, or if it can be popped off with a knife like a diver bezel

I was also wondering how good the lume is on that model


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Hiya !

Did you change the insert ? Does this accept all 1:1 Rolex size ?

Cheers.

G.



therealist said:


> 55130P on an Erika Originals style strap from AX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> Hiya !
> 
> Did you change the insert ? Does this accept all 1:1 Rolex size ?
> 
> ...


Somebody's planning a build


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Wearing this again this morning










5513v2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcovnd (Jun 15, 2019)

Hello Folks,
I bought one of these Tiger Concept watches.
After a week with the watch at my wrist I must say that the built quality and the movement performance are very good considering its price.
PRO: very nice design, althought it is a replica has its own style (imho I like more this one compared to a modern rolex, very nice vintage look)
PRO: movemnt is performing very well loosing about 10 sec per day. not bad. equal to ETA 2824.
PRO: water-proofness tested; I still got to test water resistance (my watchmaker sold the machine o| )
PRO: good watch for the summer season

CONS: no water resistance certification
CONS: some rough edge and very poor machining between the lugs (you can see from the photo that the metal is rough)
*CONS/MAJOR FLaW: the bezel and the dial and not properly aligned; especially the 6 mark and the 30min mark are not in line and this is a very serious issue imho
Do you suggest that I shuold ask the seller/manufactuer for a refund or a change or what?
I'm the only one with this problem???*

Thanksfully the shipping was very fast and arrived without custom duties. So one extra positive point.

regards
MV


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

baczajka said:


> I stalked the Tiger website on and off for the last month and the 5508 GMTs finally went back up so I had to have a Pepsi Tudor style. I was also pleased to see that there was a solid endlink, screw link bracelet available so I pick it up with bracelet and also added another bracelet for my vintage lume 5508. Very happy with the watch and the bracelets. One word of caution though - the bracelet screws are very tight. I ended up stripping one and had to drill it out. Had to remove all the removable links to get a perfect fit with a Carlywet glide lock clasp. Clasp went on perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 14311615
> 
> View attachment 14311617


Looks great. Could you post some more pics in different light? This is the one shown on their website right (together with the 6542s)? The colors of the bezel seems a bit different on the TV website

http://www.tiger-concept.com/6542-watch.html


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

ninzeo said:


> Looks great. Could you post some more pics in different light? This is the one shown on their website right (together with the 6542s)? The colors of the bezel seems a bit different on the TV website
> 
> http://www.tiger-concept.com/6542-watch.html


Here are two more.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

ninzeo said:


> Looks great. Could you post some more pics in different light? This is the one shown on their website right (together with the 6542s)? The colors of the bezel seems a bit different on the TV website
> 
> http://www.tiger-concept.com/6542-watch.html


The white balance of the pictures on the TC website is always off. Here is the same pic with the white balance corrected (using the date wheel as a reference)


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

marcovnd said:


> Hello Folks,
> I bought one of these Tiger Concept watches.
> After a week with the watch at my wrist I must say that the built quality and the movement performance are very good considering its price.
> PRO: very nice design, althought it is a replica has its own style (imho I like more this one compared to a modern rolex, very nice vintage look)
> ...


That alignment does look off to me. I have 3 Tigers and the alignment looks ok on all. Mine are all logo dials. I wonder if there was an issue with printing of the non-logo dials.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## marcovnd (Jun 15, 2019)

baczajka said:


> That alignment does look off to me. I have 3 Tigers and the alignment looks ok on all. Mine are all logo dials. I wonder if there was an issue with printing of the non-logo dials.


Might be the bezel or the dial, I cant tell.
Anyway, it's already a month now that I'm carrying the watch everyday and it worked fine, nothing to complain about. This weekend I tested the water-proofness at the lake and it worked fine up to 2-3 mt down (I admit that at first I was quite scared but Tiger Concept didn't let me down!)
Good watch, very reccomendend


----------



## marcovnd (Jun 15, 2019)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14355679


Is this acrylic cristal? aftermarket or from tiger? Very nice indeed


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

marcovnd said:


> Is this acrylic cristal? aftermarket or from tiger? Very nice indeed


Thank you. Yes it is acrylic aftermarket (not from Tiger). Sorry I don't remember where I got it from.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

marcovnd said:


> Is this acrylic cristal? aftermarket or from tiger? Very nice indeed


GS and Stella are the 2 big Acrylic crystal makers out there.

I asked him before, IIRC he said this was the GS high-dome crystal. you can get them from Esslinger.com for like $6.
for the 5513v2, you will need the 30.6mm crystal. you can use a crystal press to get it in there.

I'm on the edge of ordering both high and low dome from Esslinger.


----------



## jeramyryan (Jun 19, 2019)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14355675
> 
> 
> View attachment 14355679


Such a gorgeous BSH dial. I dream of acquiring a dial like this to use on a Rolex GMT 6542 homage build some day...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## marcovnd (Jun 15, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> GS and Stella are the 2 big Acrylic crystal makers out there.
> 
> I asked him before, IIRC he said this was the GS high-dome crystal. you can get them from Esslinger.com for like $6.
> for the 5513v2, you will need the 30.6mm crystal. you can use a crystal press to get it in there.
> ...


Thank you for this information! Do you know if water--tightness still be ok after the replacement?

Anyway the minerl crystal from the factory is very nice, no complain about it, swiss grade quality!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

5508 v6


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

marcovnd said:


> Thank you for this information! Do you know if water--tightness still be ok after the replacement?
> 
> Anyway the minerl crystal from the factory is very nice, no complain about it, swiss grade quality!


I wouldn't count on it. I've heard that from everyone.

as for the stock crystal, IMO, it's pretty bad. scratched mine almost immediately on a porcelain sink. I wish it were flat. but that's neither here nor there. I'll be grabbing an acrylic in the near future for it.


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

Looking to buy tiger concept 5508 and mod it but unsure if a 29mm dial from tiger concept will fit in a different case that’s designed for 28.5mm dials?? Any help?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Etchels said:


> Looking to buy tiger concept 5508 and mod it but unsure if a 29mm dial from tiger concept will fit in a different case that's designed for 28.5mm dials?? Any help?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What case are you putting the TC dial into? You can pretty easily .5mm if needed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

Porterjrm said:


> What case are you putting the TC dial into? You can pretty easily .5mm if needed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How you mean easily? Looking to put
In this







but it says it's for 28.5mm dials but the TC comes with 29

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Etchels said:


> How you mean easily? Looking to put
> In this
> 
> 
> ...


TC offers 2 dial sizes. The 55130p comes with a 28mm dial. But if you're set on using a 29mm dial it can be reduced with a file or sand paper. I've even mounted them to a dremel before and spun them on a file to reduce the diameter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uptempo (Mar 21, 2016)

Sorry = wrong thread


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Etchels said:


> How you mean easily? Looking to put
> In this
> 
> 
> ...


I missed a word.

Should've said you can reduce it to 28.5 pretty easily.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Etchels said:


> How you mean easily? Looking to put
> In this
> 
> 
> ...


TC carry some 28.5 dials for the 5513 cases.
So not all his dials are 29mm, better email William and ask. Either or, you can easily file it down, I had success using fine grit sand paper and hand, going very slowly. Now I use a dremel.

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

Porterjrm said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This tiger concept 5508?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14425593
> 
> 
> View attachment 14425595
> ...


Looking for same crystal insert, where'd you get this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## staple (Mar 1, 2019)

Always been obsessed with Rolex "Root Beer" GMTs, this is my attempt to make an homage. Upgraded to the Japanese movement, total cost was about $200. It's a stunner on the wrist.









Sent from my Mi A3 using Tapatalk


----------



## scuba dude (Aug 19, 2014)

55130P with top hat plexi just came in 2 weeks ago:









What do you think? I love it!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

scuba dude said:


> 55130P with top hat plexi just came in 2 weeks ago:
> 
> What do you think? I love it!


Looks Great!
what crystal is that? and is it available without the cyclops?
but loving the setup!


----------



## scuba dude (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't know mate. Will just posted that pictures on Facebook. By the way, Is there any Oman Dials enthusiastic around here?


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

The Tiger website says the 55130P Style A Vintage Lume Blue snow flake watch is available with a top hat plexi crystal, but there is no option for that in the drop down menu. 

Does anyone know the ordering process for this option?

Thanks


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

TimeOnTarget said:


> The Tiger website says the 55130P Style A Vintage Lume Blue snow flake watch is available with a top hat plexi crystal, but there is no option for that in the drop down menu.
> 
> Does anyone know the ordering process for this option?
> 
> Thanks


Just email William, or message him on Facebook and he can facilitate it for you. You can always make special orders by mixing and matching parts, he will put it together for you free of charge.

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Second one, just came in.






scratches that milsub itch.

My other tiger


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Second one, just came in.
View attachment 14459755








scratches that milsub itch.

My other tiger
View attachment 14459757


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

last ditch effort.
Anyone willing to part with their TC GMT? reallying looking for a pepsi bezel with gloss dial, but I'm willing to look at any of them if the price is right. I have cash in hand.

this is my last ditch effort before I pull the trigger on a Parnis Pepsi GMT.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

turdbogls said:


> last ditch effort.
> Anyone willing to part with their TC GMT? reallying looking for a pepsi bezel with gloss dial, but I'm willing to look at any of them if the price is right. I have cash in hand.
> 
> this is my last ditch effort before I pull the trigger on a Parnis Pepsi GMT.


What is the issue? Why wouldn't you just order from TC?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

baczajka said:


> What is the issue? Why wouldn't you just order from TC?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


I'm a cheap-ass  
it's $180 shipped to my door for the head only...which is a bit much considering the only thing I'm really getting with this over a parnis is the vintage look...and I get the parnis for $100 less and it comes on a pretty good bracelet.

just hoping I could hock someones used one for a little less than what William is asking.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> I'm a cheap-ass
> it's $180 shipped to my door for the head only...which is a bit much considering the only thing I'm really getting with this over a parnis is the vintage look...and I get the parnis for $100 less and it comes on a pretty good bracelet.
> 
> just hoping I could hock someones used one for a little less than what William is asking.


Where are you located? I am in Europe and have a tc gmt

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> Where are you located? I am in Europe and have a tc gmt
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


I'm in the US. if you are willing to ship it, maybe we can work something out.

send me a DM with a pic, condition, and what you'd want for it shipped to Florida 32746


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> I'm in the US. if you are willing to ship it, maybe we can work something out.
> 
> send me a DM with a pic, condition, and what you'd want for it shipped to Florida 32746


Will do later tonight or latest by tomorrow.

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

turdbogls said:


> I'm a cheap-ass
> it's $180 shipped to my door for the head only...which is a bit much considering the only thing I'm really getting with this over a parnis is the vintage look...and I get the parnis for $100 less and it comes on a pretty good bracelet.
> 
> just hoping I could hock someones used one for a little less than what William is asking.


Got it. I love my TCs, but I think the Parnis is a good option especially if you want to save some cash as the savings will be significant. I have a Parnis GMT on the way so I will compare and give my take on the differences between the two.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I had a Parnis gmt bought in 2016 (I think) and the movement died within a month. Other than that, the case and bracelet finishing is comparable to Tiger.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

konax said:


> I had a Parnis gmt bought in 2016 (I think) and the movement died within a month. Other than that, the case and bracelet finishing is comparable to Tiger.


Pretty sure they both run the DG movement. Might have just been a lemon?

Either way, unless I come across a used one,the parnis is looking damn good. Sub $80 and there's nothing I dislike about it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello there

I mentioned in a previous post that someone who attends my martial arts dojo had some watches made up with custom dials in Both English and Chinese.

I went for the Chinese one and here it is. The bezel is actually blue but for some reason has come out black in the photo.

The quality of the watch seems very good and the finishing on the bracelet is also very good. Everything lines up as it should.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy Friday the 13th...


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy Friday the 13th...
View attachment 14468199


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

Anyone got any tips for successfully removing glued bezel insert without damaging, bleach fading and reglueing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

Etchels said:


> Anyone got any tips for successfully removing glued bezel insert without damaging, bleach fading and reglueing?


Get a double edge safety razor blade, blunt both sides with a stone and hold it lengthways with your fingertips in tension so that you can fit it (the short side) in the gap between crystal and bezel. You can then lever the insert off without damage to it. Depending on the glue a hair dryer all over before lifting can make it easier


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

baczajka said:


> Got it. I love my TCs, but I think the Parnis is a good option especially if you want to save some cash as the savings will be significant. I have a Parnis GMT on the way so I will compare and give my take on the differences between the two.


My Parnis Coke GMT came today from a fellow WIS. I will try to outline the key differences for me (Parnis GMT Master vs Tiger Tudor Black Bay homages):

1. I prefer the flat sapphire on the Parnis. Less glare for me. Domed is fine, but flat is a little better IMO. Parnis is indeed sapphire according to my diamond tester as is the Tiger.
2. Case on the Parnis is a bit bigger, at 41mm diameter compared to the 38.8mm on the Tiger. Does not seem like much, but you can definitely tell the difference. I have a small wrist and prefer the Tiger dimensions, but this Parnis is going to go right into the weekly rotation and I do not anticipate any issues as far as size goes.
3. The crown on the Parnis is a bit of a challenge to lock down. The combination of the crown guards and fact that the bezel overhangs the locked crown position makes it much more difficult than the Tiger. I also have a Tiger snowflake with the crown guards, but have no issue with that crown. The bezel does not overlap the crown position on that one. Not a big deal, but when compared to the Tiger, snowflake and Tudor which are a dream to operate, the crown on the Parnis is lacking.
4. Clasp on the Parnis is ugly and just generally crap. The Tiger is not much better, but it is a bit better so edge to the Tiger on this. My preference is to fit a Carlywet glide lock from Ali E on these bracelets. I have one on all my subs. Works well on my whimpy wrist and the on the fly adjustability is great. I wish both Tiger and Parnis would use this type of clasp as the default. 
5. The cyclops. Parnis is the first watch to I have ever owned with one. Thought I would hate it and I do. Going to torch it off ASAP.
6. Noisy rotor on the Parnis!

I would say everything else is a wash between the Parnis and all Tigers I own. I picked mine up used at a significant discount from from the usual $80, but even at $80 it appears to be a solid purchase. A hard call when choosing between the two brands, but my impression is that the Tiger QC is better overall based on forum posts. That paired with the issues I outlined above have me leaning towards Tiger. That is unless the emphasis is on the look of the watch and a GMT Master homage is the goal or $80 is the top of your budget.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

baczajka said:


> My Parnis Coke GMT came today from a fellow WIS. I will try to outline the key differences for me (Parnis GMT Master vs Tiger Tudor Black Bay homages):
> 
> 1. I prefer the flat sapphire on the Parnis. Less glare for me. Domed is fine, but flat is a little better IMO. Parnis is indeed sapphire according to my diamond tester as is the Tiger.
> 2. Case on the Parnis is a bit bigger, at 41mm diameter compared to the 38.8mm on the Tiger. Does not seem like much, but you can definitely tell the difference. I have a small wrist and prefer the Tiger dimensions, but this Parnis is going to go right into the weekly rotation and I do not anticipate any issues as far as size goes.
> ...


Excellent, Thank you for following up!
1. completely agree. I'm growing to really dislike Williams decision to go with the super Dome. it catches everything. I'm fine swapping to a flat crystal or at least a "top hat" style. Need to do this on my 5513 ASAP...scratched it early and the AR is starting to chip off a bit. it's my least favorite part of the watch.
2. I'm fine with the case on both, I have larger wrists and both look good on me.
3. agree with the crown on the parnis. same issues with my "Hulk".
4. I didn't hate my clasp...could have been better, but I'm not a big bracelet wearer so I haven't had much experience with good and bad clasps.
5. I actually didn't mind it. but yeah, torch that thing off if you don't like it.

I've been talking with a WIS member today to purchase his T.C. GMT. Seems I'll have to do some (thankfully cheap) modifications to it to get it 100% where I want it. as long as everything looks good, I'll be picking up my 2nd TC. if not, I'll happily save a little cash and go with the parnis.


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

I want to change the domed crystal on my GMT to a boxed variant. Anyone have any recommendations? I don't mind sapphire or plastic. I saw some on esslinger but I'm not sure which one to get.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ilzephyrli said:


> I want to change the domed crystal on my GMT to a boxed variant. Anyone have any recommendations? I don't mind sapphire or plastic. I saw some on esslinger but I'm not sure which one to get.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


The best way is that you take off your crystal and measure it, to find a perfect replacement.
I did measure one v4 big crown case sometime ago and the crystal was 30.1mm, which is not a common Seiko seize so you won't find it at crystaltimes or dagaz and such. This is an Omega size crystal.
If you are ok with plastic then esslinger is most likely to be your only choice. I haven't looked into sapphire a lot myself. Good luck

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

dan_bsht said:


> The best way is that you take off your crystal and measure it, to find a perfect replacement.
> I did measure one v4 big crown case sometime ago and the crystal was 30.1mm, which is not a common Seiko seize so you won't find it at crystaltimes or dagaz and such. This is an Omega size crystal.
> If you are ok with plastic then esslinger is most likely to be your only choice. I haven't looked into sapphire a lot myself. Good luck
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Thanks! Have you used any of the esslinger ones? I was hoping to see examples of the different styles. They don't do a good job showcasing them on the website.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14477261


The watch is wonderful but I wonder why they went with "automatic date" on the dial on a no-date watch...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

n1k0 said:


> The watch is wonderful but I wonder why they went with "automatic date" on the dial on a no-date watch...


Thank you. That was a typo. TC pointed it out before purchasing and I decided to go ahead anyway since I liked the watch.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

redzebra said:


> Thank you. That was a typo. TC pointed it out before purchasing and I decided to go ahead anyway since I liked the watch.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


it's uber rare....the price is going to skyrocket in a few years ;P


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14083327
> 
> 
> View attachment 14083329


Hi where abouts did you get this crystal? If you can remember far back?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Etchels said:


> Hi where abouts did you get this crystal? If you can remember far back?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it from Esslinger&#8230;. XHD I think it was&#8230;. Extra high dome

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ilzephyrli said:


> Thanks! Have you used any of the esslinger ones? I was hoping to see examples of the different styles. They don't do a good job showcasing them on the website.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Esslinger has a lot of crystals shown in the mod Invicta thread. Personally ive only used their mineral double dome and it was really nice. They have to type of acrylic ones, GS and Stella. From your description, the Stella might be the one for you

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

dan_bsht said:


> Esslinger has a lot of crystals shown in the mod Invicta thread. Personally ive only used their mineral double dome and it was really nice. They have to type of acrylic ones, GS and Stella. From your description, the Stella might be the one for you
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Thank you again! I'll check out that thread. Something about the domed crystal doesn't seem right. A boxed one looks more vintage I guess?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raulboy (Apr 29, 2015)

Just arrived today


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi all! Quick question without having to scroll through 2000 post. How’s the lume and is delivery quick? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Mikefable said:


> Hi all! Quick question without having to scroll through 2000 post. How's the lume and is delivery quick?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually very fast delivery, in my case 1-2 weeks Hong Kong to Toronto Canada, and Canada Post isnt that good.
For lume it is very very weak. But don't let this push you away, they are very nicely finished watches for the price.

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

dan_bsht said:


> Usually very fast delivery, in my case 1-2 weeks Hong Kong to Toronto Canada, and Canada Post isnt that good.
> For lume it is very very weak. But don't let this push you away, they are very nicely finished watches for the price.
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Thank you for the information!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

berni29 said:


> Hello there
> 
> I mentioned in a previous post that someone who attends my martial arts dojo had some watches made up with custom dials in Both English and Chinese.
> 
> ...


That's a great looking custom dial 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Hard to beat at this price point. I only wish it were available with plexiglass. I might mod it at some point.

Obviously some reflection going on, but I like it a lot.


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

TimeOnTarget said:


> Hard to beat at this price point. I only wish it were available with plexiglass. I might mod it at some point.
> 
> Obviously some reflection going on, but I like it a lot.
> 
> ...


Is that the 5513op? I'm sure william does that with top hat plexi


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Etchels said:


> Is that the 5513op? I'm sure william does that with top hat plexi


Yes, I asked him about that, but he said he only had plexi with magnifier date cyclops.


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

I did not intend to end up with two blue snowflakes, but I was able to find the Silver from a forum member.


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

TimeOnTarget said:


> Yes, I asked him about that, but he said he only had plexi with magnifier date cyclops.


Aww ye so it does, i got the 5508 and replaced the domed sapphire with plexi


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Etchels said:


> Aww ye so it does, i got the 5508 and replaced the domed sapphire with plexi


Do you know what size plexi crystal to order?

Thanks


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

TimeOnTarget said:


> Do you know what size plexi crystal to order?
> 
> Thanks


The 5508 and 5513 look to be same size so be 30.5mm as he says super domed at bottom of picture. I got the diver tite acrylic chrome tension ring from esslinger


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Anyone got one of these new datejusts? Very curious to see some real life pics.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Etchels said:


> The 5508 and 5513 look to be same size so be 30.5mm as he says super domed at bottom of picture. I got the diver tite acrylic chrome tension ring from esslinger


correct, William told me 30.5mm for the 5513. from what I've read (and seen) you will have to go .1mm oversized and squeeze it in there. so look for 30.6mm

I'd love to see pics of your Diver Tite acrylic. I'm still deciding which one to go with. curious how that one looks and how noticeable the tension ring is when installed.


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

I got the Divere Tite Acrylic Chrome Tension ring in size 30.5mm and fits in nicely. Cousinsuk in the UK or esslinger in the US do increments sizes of .1mm incase you're thinking you need to put a 30.6mm in? The crystal is currently out at the moment as doing a few mods, however i'll try remember to take pictures for you once back together


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

330ft = 100 m 
to decorate the dial ,hahaha


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

Etchels said:


> I got the Divere Tite Acrylic Chrome Tension ring in size 30.5mm and fits in nicely. Cousinsuk in the UK or esslinger in the US do increments sizes of .1mm incase you're thinking you need to put a 30.6mm in? The crystal is currently out at the moment as doing a few mods, however i'll try remember to take pictures for you once back together


Please do! I'm trying to decide with crystal to pick and I would love to see some actual photos. I was looking at the Step-Tite model for a boxed look. Do you think that would be the best choice?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Wearing mine after a while








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm looking for a bracelet to go with a 5508 head I ordered the other day, something different than the normal of oyster or jubilee. Really for no other reason than I want something a little out of the ordinary. 

Does anyone have any ideas available on eBay or ali? Must have curved endlinks that fit or can be made to fit fairly well if not solid. I'd also like to keep polishing to a minimum for a casual look. 

Thanks!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

westNE said:


> I'm looking for a bracelet to go with a 5508 head I ordered the other day, something different than the normal of oyster or jubilee. Really for no other reason than I want something a little out of the ordinary.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas available on eBay or ali? Must have curved endlinks that fit or can be made to fit fairly well if not solid. I'd also like to keep polishing to a minimum for a casual look.
> 
> ...


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

Porterjrm said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where abouts you get this dial made? Love the gilt look


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Two Tigers.. I think there is one last one in the future.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeffie007 said:


> View attachment 14519267
> 
> View attachment 14519271
> 
> ...


Look very nice.
Which bracelet is this if you don't mind me asking

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## slender (Aug 17, 2014)

TimeOnTarget said:


> I did not intend to end up with two blue snowflakes, but I was able to find the Silver from a forum member.
> 
> View attachment 14494009


I would love to hear how the TC holds up against the Silver. 
How does it feel, how's the bezel action and lume? Which one do you prefer and why?


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

slender said:


> I would love to hear how the TC holds up against the Silver.
> How does it feel, how's the bezel action and lume? Which one do you prefer and why?


Disclaimer: this may get verbose!

It is challenging to talk about this because the topic is so subjective. The Silver is nicer, but costs twice as much. The lume is better, for example, than the Tiger. There really isn't any lume on the Tiger. Do you care about lume? If you had a true 50 year old watch with aged tritium, it would not glow anyway. No true WIS would dare molest an original dial. I like the aged vintage look on both watches so, I am willing to sacrifice lume for aesthetics in this case. I have other watches with tritium gas or backlighting if need be.

The Tiger movement "helicopters" and the Silver does not. There is the issue of mineral vs. sapphire too.

I find the bezel action is fine on both but the Silver has a little bit better feel. I really like the Tiger for what it is, but it's a $185.00 watch. I think it offers a lot of bang for the buck. I think the Tiger captures the vintage feel that I admire, while also providing a practical and reliable movement. I bought the Miyota 8215 version. Let's keep in mind that the original Tudors had ETA 2824 workhorses and were true "tool" watches.

I wish the Tiger had been available with a plexi crystal. I think I am going to change it as this is the only issue I have with it. The domed mineral crystal is not horrible, but it detracts from my intention for this watch.

I just ordered a Steinhart 42mm OVM 5517 homage. I would rather have the Silver version, but I haven't been able to find one. I am considering building a 5517 homage myself because I am a military type collector. I wish the Steinhart had fixed lugs. I have to decide if it's worth the time and the money to go down that rabbit hole.

I thought about buying the sterile dial version from Tiger, but I discovered that the branding and text is part of the "soul" of the watch. I think the Silver is very tasteful and aesthetically pleasing, and the Tiger does a pretty good job as well. There is a fine line between too much and too little dial text. I do not like the Squale or NTH branding on their dials. I just could not get past the name "Näken" on his snowflake. The Squale is completely out of balance IMHO. But I lean more towards the purist side of collecting.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

dan_bsht said:


> Look very nice.
> Which bracelet is this if you don't mind me asking
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


It is the modern bracelet that now comes with the watch. It is a pretty nice bracelet for the money. Push button deployment clasp with safety, solid end links.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

dan_bsht said:


> Look very nice.
> Which bracelet is this if you don't mind me asking
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


It is the modern bracelet that now comes with the watch. It is a pretty nice bracelet for the money. Push button deployment clasp with safety, solid end links.


----------



## slender (Aug 17, 2014)

First of all thanks a lot for your insight.

The Silver is not really an option for me. I don't know why but it just does not make the cut. 
As for the 5517 which I adore, I went with Ginault. Wear it on a CWC Nato and really love it.
A friend of mine owns a OVM 39. I think Steinhart offerst one of the best 5517 homages if you ask me. Those were not available when I was looking for a 5517 homage and the 42 seemed too big for mel

if you like fixed bars, you may want to have a look at the Cabot Watch Company that still issues mil-spec watches to the UK Armed Forces.
BTW the also have very, very nice G10 straps and also sale the original Phoenix ... just saying.

I thought the Tiger 5513P actually is fitted with a plexy (P=plexy?)
But your Snowflake seems to be one of the current release. Very strange. Will have to talk to William about that.

My goal would be to get the same watch that you have but to switch out the dial for a Rolex-like one (http://www.tiger-concept.com/28mm-vintage-lume-dial.html)
This would give the watch the look of the very rare Tudor "Canadian Milsub" which was the template for the current Black Bay line.
Here is a nice one: https://therake.com/tudor-pre-owned-pre-owned-1978-canadian-milsub-ref-9401-0.html
But with 15 - 25K asking prices way out of my range. So the Tiger would be e cool daily rocker.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone know the crystal dimensions needed to install a flat sapphire crystal to a 55130 case? I think the diameter is 30.5, but no idea on the thickness. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## milnec (Nov 10, 2012)

Really happy with this! Great quality for the price.


----------



## ksant21 (May 10, 2019)

milnec said:


> Really happy with this! Great quality for the price.
> 
> View attachment 14539839


The white and black contrast is really nice.


----------



## ksant21 (May 10, 2019)

milnec said:


> Really happy with this! Great quality for the price.
> 
> View attachment 14539839


The white and black contrast is really nice.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

milnec said:


> Really happy with this! Great quality for the price.
> 
> View attachment 14539839


Wow I really like the crown and dial on this with the all black insert. Don't see this one on his site though.

Sent from my fingers


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

One thing I found was the lume on the non aged dial seems to be better and does last through the night. Faintly but still can be seen.









Happy Tiger Tuesday!!!


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

One thing I found was the lume on the non aged dial seems to be better and does last through the night. Faintly but still can be seen.

View attachment 14549885


Happy Tiger Tuesday!!!


----------



## milnec (Nov 10, 2012)

bbrou33 said:


> Wow I really like the crown and dial on this with the all black insert. Don't see this one on his site though.
> 
> Sent from my fingers


Thank you!! The black bezel isn't a stock model, but it's listed as a part of their bezels page. There's also a nice blue bezel too, which I don't think is on any standard model either!


----------



## milnec (Nov 10, 2012)

bbrou33 said:


> Wow I really like the crown and dial on this with the all black insert. Don't see this one on his site though.
> 
> Sent from my fingers


Thank you!! The black bezel isn't a stock model, but it's listed as a part of their bezels page. There's also a nice blue bezel too, which I don't think is on any standard model either!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

scuba dude said:


> 55130P with top hat plexi just came in 2 weeks ago:
> 
> View attachment 14447101
> 
> ...


Has anyone ordered and received a 5513 with the new top-hat plexi with cyclops? If so, how do you like it? Is it a quality magnifier? Thx!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14573599


Love this snowflake sub. Can't decide on the white lume or the vintage cream lume.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Haven't worn this for a while. 
First faux wabi sabi attempt from a few years ago.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

just an FYI,

looks like William is running a Thanksgiving special.
http://www.tiger-concept.com/sale-2019.html

looks to be about $30 off select 5513P and 10160P models.

not that I NEED another 5513, but man, Its hard to resist


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

TC 5508 mod...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> just an FYI,
> 
> looks like William is running a Thanksgiving special.
> http://www.tiger-concept.com/sale-2019.html
> ...


Thanks for sharing this sale!

I'm thinking of picking up the 55130P Sale Style A, which is the vintage lume blue snowflake homage.

Does anyone here have any comments/observations that might dissuade or encourage?

Comments on this particular colorway would be most welcome, but so would anyone with general experience with the 55130P watches.

I'd add that commentary on this V2 modern style bracelet would be appreciated as well, as the "sale" is essentially throwing in the bracelet for free, so if most people end up taking it off the bracelet anyway, I'll know there's no pressure to jump on the deal this time around.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thanks for sharing this sale!
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up the 55130P Sale Style A, which is the vintage lume blue snowflake homage.
> 
> ...


I ordered the black snowflake a while ago, and william ended up shipping the blue snowflake....man, it was so nice I was tempted to keep it. I have the5513 V2 and it's by far my most worn watch. the only thing I would change about it is the crystal...the mineral scratched within a couple weeks...so I would have preferred acrylic.

I've also heard nothing bad about the new bracelet. seems pretty solid, and much nicer than his older offerings.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> I ordered the black snowflake a while ago, and william ended up shipping the blue snowflake....man, it was so nice I was tempted to keep it. I have the5513 V2 and it's by far my most worn watch. the only thing I would change about it is the crystal...the mineral scratched within a couple weeks...so I would have preferred acrylic.
> 
> I've also heard nothing bad about the new bracelet. seems pretty solid, and much nicer than his older offerings.


Good to hear you were so impressed by it! Did you receive the vintage lume blue snowflake, or the modern, white lume version?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Tiger heat in a chronotac case









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Good to hear you were so impressed by it! Did you receive the vintage lume blue snowflake, or the modern, white lume version?


nope, this was about 2 weeks before he announced the vintage lume options. I like the white, but I would have totally gone with vintage if I had the option.


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

I normally don't like the Cali dial but it looks great on the day-date with vintage lume. Anybody picking one up?


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> View attachment 14534283


If you don't mind i've got some questions:

- it's Randy's dial isn't it?
- was it a direct fit, or did you reduced the dial diameter?
- which tc did you use for it / and which hands? 

Still got my 3-6-9 from Randy unused in it's box. Thinking to either use it or sell it on so that another brother can enjoy it ....

Gesendet von meinem Redmi K20 mit Tapatalk


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Gents
nice pieces
I have several custom mod Siekos, so not new to this

my question:
what parts fit these watches?
i am looking to have built a nice pepsi GMT with blasted case and bracelet
i like simple dials and i guess need directions as to parts suppliers
thanx in advance

bw


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Etchels said:


> I got the Divere Tite Acrylic Chrome Tension ring in size 30.5mm and fits in nicely. Cousinsuk in the UK or esslinger in the US do increments sizes of .1mm incase you're thinking you need to put a 30.6mm in? The crystal is currently out at the moment as doing a few mods, however i'll try remember to take pictures for you once back together


hey, did you ever get this mod back together. curious how that crystal looks


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

billwilson said:


> Gents
> nice pieces
> I have several custom mod Siekos, so not new to this
> 
> ...


These are powered with Miyota 8215 or chinese DG movements so you have to look for parts for these type. Dials are 29mm. Plenty of handsets on ebay.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shootindave (Sep 15, 2019)

I got one of his 5508V6 watches with the chinese DG movement about a week ago. I noticed a couple times in the last 5 days the watch has been 5-10 minutes slow. Today I was moving around wearing the watch all day, sat down and noticed it had stopped all together. I tapped the top with my finger and it started running again. It was 5 minutes behind at that point. 

I have emailed William at the company and will see what he says. 

Is it better to try and deal with mailing this thing back to Hong Kong from the USA....... or just take it to a watch repair shop for them to look at?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

He'll probably have you send it to his US address in CA....so that'll save time and money.
you could also ask for him to cover shipping.

but you'll have to wait the 2 weeks for it to come from china.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

anyone have a lead on an aftermarket bracelet for the 5508V6 case? I'd prefer riveted, but regular screw in would be fine....hell, even an invicta bracelet would work.

solid or hollow end links are fine.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

turdbogls said:


> anyone have a lead on an aftermarket bracelet for the 5508V6 case? I'd prefer riveted, but regular screw in would be fine....hell, even an invicta bracelet would work.
> 
> solid or hollow end links are fine.


You can get a rivet bracelet from William at Tiger Concepts that fits that case very well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> You can get a rivet bracelet from William at Tiger Concepts that fits that case very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does he actually sell these still? Didn't see them on the site. I kinda want to add a "big crown" to my GMT so I gotta have something shipped from him anyways.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

She's knocking on my door next Monday.... can't wait.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Does anyone know what acrylic crystal size the 1016 Saphire case takes? I want to swap the crystal and install a matte dial.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

turdbogls said:


> Does he actually sell these still? Didn't see them on the site. I kinda want to add a "big crown" to my GMT so I gotta have something shipped from him anyways.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


You have to email him I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

kovy71 said:


> Does anyone know what acrylic crystal size the 1016 Saphire case takes? I want to swap the crystal and install a matte dial.


I have the first version (with non drilled lugs) and used a 294 size acrylic, if that helps.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

konax said:


> I have the first version (with non drilled lugs) and used a 294 size acrylic, if that helps.


Thanks, do you maybe have a link to the crystal you bought?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

kovy71 said:


> Thanks, do you maybe have a link to the crystal you bought?
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


I bought it locally, so I doubt it will be much help to you. Brand is called Verlux, and this is how it looks with the crystal.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

got this guy from @Kovy71 last week.

thought the bezel was too pink, so I gave it a bleach bath. really brought out the imperfections (which I love). thinking of giving it another bath here soon to lighten both colors up just a bit more.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> got this guy from @Kovy71 last week.
> 
> thought the bezel was too pink, so I gave it a bleach bath. really brought out the imperfections (which I love). thinking of giving it another bath here soon to lighten both colors up just a bit more.
> View attachment 14642479
> View attachment 14642479


Looks really much better now, maybe replace the crystal with a nice acrylic one to complete the look? 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> Looks really much better now, maybe replace the crystal with a nice acrylic one to complete the look?
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


yeah, it's on my list. I don't hate the sapphire as much as I hate the mineral crystal on my 5513 though.


----------



## croisette99 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hello from france with my 5508 
see you ;-)


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> yeah, it's on my list. I don't hate the sapphire as much as I hate the mineral crystal on my 5513 though.


What is it about the domed mineral crystal (it is domed, right?) that puts you off so much?


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

croisette99 said:


> Hello from france with my 5508
> see you ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14644107
> View attachment 14644109


Love that! Got insight to how you done the vintage mods to bezel insert and dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## croisette99 (Nov 21, 2019)

hi,
yes for sure but it s difficult to explain ! baked dial + melted plastic projection + water color + vernish
and for index it modeling past acrylique and water color 
and a lot of try and time 

(sorry for my english)


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

yes, it's domed. probably the same amount as the sapphire. I think I just like the material better. sapphire seems more clear to me. it also doesn't scratch if you look at it funny. picked up a nice scratch like a week into owning my 5513 

they both pick up reflections like crazy and is the main reason I'll eventually be replacing both crystals.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Guys, how's the Tiger Explorer II case quality wise?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

cuica said:


> Guys, how's the Tiger Explorer II case quality wise?


IIRC, its the same case as the 5513 V2 (though with a fixed bezel instead of the divers rotating one). I'm happy with mine overall. brushed finishing could be better, but it has that vintage vibe in the fact that it's not as fine a brushing you see on modern cases. but I like the shape of the case and size of the case. it fits my wrists like a champ and it's one of my favorite watches in my box.

If I pick up my 3rd Tiger, it'll probably be that one.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Just ordered a snowflake sub. Curious to see what it's like in the hand.


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

ddru said:


> I normally don't like the Cali dial but it looks great on the day-date with vintage lume. Anybody picking one up?


If everything goes right it should be in my mailbox by the end of the day.

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

5508 V6


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

DD type K. Love at first sight for me!









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Terry Lennox said:


> Just ordered a snowflake sub. Curious to see what it's like in the hand.


Please share pics! I'm on the cusp of buying one myself, so I'm dying to hear your thoughts and impressions, and see some real life photos. What dial color did you order, and did you go for the white or vintage lume?


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Please share pics! I'm on the cusp of buying one myself, so I'm dying to hear your thoughts and impressions, and see some real life photos. What dial color did you order, and did you go for the white or vintage lume?


Blue with vintage lume.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Terry Lennox said:


> Blue with vintage lume.


Exactly the same that I was considering. Here's hoping it's a winner.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Vintage BSH/TC goodness.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

jbglock said:


> DD type K. Love at first sight for me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


can you please post a side view picture, from the crown side?


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

konax said:


> can you please post a side view picture, from the crown side?


I hope these help.









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blin2k (Sep 13, 2016)

Cheers m8! I'll be joining the california club in a few weeks! Ordered mine with white paint dial and hands with white lollipop! The vintage looks cool and not too yellowish as I thought


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

Updated my GMT with a Rolex clasp from AliExpress! Tolerances definitely aren't as good but I still love the look and feel of it.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

jbglock said:


> DD type K. Love at first sight for me!


That's very cool! If I didn't have this, I'd order one now!


----------



## Blin2k (Sep 13, 2016)

MaxIcon said:


> That's very cool! If I didn't have this, I'd order one now!
> 
> View attachment 14677893


God what a beauty... I really wasn't expecting this ref to excite me that much. I love the versatility that gets out!! Wear it in good health bro!!


----------



## Blin2k (Sep 13, 2016)

MaxIcon said:


> That's very cool! If I didn't have this, I'd order one now!
> 
> View attachment 14677893


God what a beauty... I really wasn't expecting this ref to excite me that much. I love the versatility that gets out!! Wear it in good health bro!!


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

Blin2k said:


> Cheers m8! I'll be joining the california club in a few weeks! Ordered mine with white paint dial and hands with white lollipop! The vintage looks cool and not too yellowish as I thought


It's hard to photograph. That last dial image is the first that I feel captured the color correct. Congrats on your watch ahead of time. I am sure the you will love it!

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

MaxIcon said:


> That's very cool! If I didn't have this, I'd order one now!
> 
> View attachment 14677893


I love this one and still seeking since last year!!

나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

freesoyu said:


> I love this one and still seeking since last year!!
> 
> 나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


Yeah, this dial is not easy to come by. Lots of new or like-new 76200s out there, as they're still being sold in Hong Kong, but the Cali dial is pretty rare.

That's why the Tiger version is exciting! All the looks at a fraction of the price!


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

Frankly speaking, I have its dial! It is damaged one, but looks pretty
However, I don't know what to do with it


나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14682975
> 
> 
> View attachment 14682977


Beyond sexy

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Still Loving this GMT.

I also may have found the perfect strap for my 5513









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Still Loving this GMT.
> 
> I also may have found the perfect strap for my 5513
> 
> ...


That strap is a beaut. Where's it from if I may ask?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramranchcowboy (Aug 20, 2018)

been looking to pull the trigger on a 5508 diver for modding for a while now, just have one question. has anyone replaced the bezel insert on theirs with an aftermarket one, or know of any that fit? preferably with a fatter font?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

ilzephyrli said:


> That strap is a beaut. Where's it from if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Leather strap on GMThttps://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/watch-bands/premium-leather-interchangeable/light-brown-worn-leather-bands/ - one of my all time favorite straps, looks great on anything.

The MN style strap on the 5513 came from AliExpress. the Link looks like it's been taken down, but I'm sure they are all the same over there. surprisingly good
I'm sure it's the same as this one - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33010902731.html?gps-id=detail404&scm=1007.16891.96945.0&scm_id=1007.16891.96945.0&scm-url=1007.16891.96945.0&pvid=b996bdca-a08d-4ccd-8308-8deefe29003d


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

ramranchcowboy said:


> been looking to pull the trigger on a 5508 diver for modding for a while now, just have one question. has anyone replaced the bezel insert on theirs with an aftermarket one, or know of any that fit? preferably with a fatter font?


the guy from lastwatchhology 
https://www.lastwatchhorology.com/
said he gets his bezels from watchpartsusa on ebay
https://www.ebay.com/usr/watchpartusa?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

he never got back to me which one to use, but I'm guessing its anything for the 16750 case....but I would confirm with him before you start ordering.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

ramranchcowboy said:


> been looking to pull the trigger on a 5508 diver for modding for a while now, just have one question. has anyone replaced the bezel insert on theirs with an aftermarket one, or know of any that fit? preferably with a fatter font?


the guy from lastwatchhology 
https://www.lastwatchhorology.com/
said he gets his bezels from watchpartsusa on ebay
https://www.ebay.com/usr/watchpartusa?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

he never got back to me which one to use, but I'm guessing its anything for the 16750 case....but I would confirm with him before you start ordering.

as for getting the insert out, I just heated mine up with a hairdryer, used some sticky tape to pull the insert out enough to get an exact-o knife under the insert, then just worked my way around the bezel and it came out fairly easily.

if you ever figure out what inserts work, please let us know. Mine is pretty pink (though the above image looks really red) so I'm tempted to grab a couple inserts and give them a whirl.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

turdbogls said:


> the guy from lastwatchhology
> https://www.lastwatchhorology.com/
> said he gets his bezels from watchpartsusa on ebay
> https://www.ebay.com/usr/watchpartusa?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> ...


Why not measure what you have and find a match. Those available on Ali E often include the ID and OD.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

baczajka said:


> Why not measure what you have and find a match. Those available on Ali E often include the ID and OD.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Tiger lists the OD and ID on their site: inner 30.75mm outer 37.64mm

nothing fits those dimensions perfectly, not sure what is "in tolerance" for fitment, and I'd rather not try filing down the OD or ID.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

New case, new life for one never getting worn.


----------



## Blin2k (Sep 13, 2016)

I just received my California Dial Day-Date and I am over the moon with it. However I don't know how to adjust the rivet bracelet to my wrist. 
Can someone help me?


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I recently got the Blue Snowflake sub homage but I'm changing out the bubble dome acrylic for a flat sapphire. When it's back from the watchmaker I'll take some photos.


----------



## Blin2k (Sep 13, 2016)

Finally got the links with the spring bar tool. Merry Christmas to all


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Newly inherited (purchased) modded 5508V6

Merry Christmas all










I need more wrists


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Terry Lennox said:


> I recently got the Blue Snowflake sub homage but I'm changing out the bubble dome acrylic for a flat sapphire. When it's back from the watchmaker I'll take some photos.


Do you have the new crystal dimensions?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

baczajka said:


> Do you have the new crystal dimensions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


should be 30.5mm diameter. can't comment on the Thickness.

I'm more interested in if the flat crystal interferes with the hands at all.
If I can't ever settle on an acrylic (or end up getting sick of polishing it) a flat sapphire would be my 2nd choice.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> should be 30.5mm diameter. can't comment on the Thickness.
> 
> I'm more interested in if the flat crystal interferes with the hands at all.
> If I can't ever settle on an acrylic (or end up getting sick of polishing it) a flat sapphire would be my 2nd choice.


I haven't been able to take it in to my watchmaker yet. Is there an issue with clearing the hands with a flat crystal on this piece?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Terry Lennox said:


> I haven't been able to take it in to my watchmaker yet. Is there an issue with clearing the hands with a flat crystal on this piece?


Not that I know of. Just looks like it would be tight. Report back please.

There is one guy running a THICK flat crystal bit I believe it's a 5513 V1 case, so might be a little different.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramranchcowboy (Aug 20, 2018)

does anyone know if the bezel on the 5508 V6 is plated brass? ive seen it here in this thread about an older version i believe, but im not certain. id like to reveal the brass color with some sanding if it is indeed there underneath the silver tone.


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

Does anyone know if the tc 10160P can be swapped from dg2813 or miyota 82 to eta 2836?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Etchels said:


> Does anyone know if the tc 10160P can be swapped from dg2813 or miyota 82 to eta 2836?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can swap from dg2813 to miyota 8215, dial feet and hands will fit both movement. If you swap to 2836, dial feet wont work, you will have to cut them and hands won't fit, you will need to buy new hands.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Etchels said:


> Does anyone know if the tc 10160P can be swapped from dg2813 or miyota 82 to eta 2836?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can email William. He may build you one with an eta clone. He will also sell you just the case and some eta hands so you can build what you want.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi has anyone found a replacement acrylic watch crystal for the 55130P? Having trouble finding ones to fit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Etchels said:


> Hi has anyone found a replacement acrylic watch crystal for the 55130P? Having trouble finding ones to fit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


from the Tiger concept page.... http://tiger-concept.com/watch-case.html

"	55130P case with movement ring, case back, crown and spring bar.
Black bezel insert with 15 minutes marker.
Fit 28mm dial, 20mm bracelet.
Case will fit DG2813/Miyota8215
*Super Dome Plexi glass 30.40mm*"

so 30.4 or 30.5mm plexi should slip in there no issues.


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> from the Tiger concept page.... http://tiger-concept.com/watch-case.html
> 
> "55130P case with movement ring, case back, crown and spring bar.
> Black bezel insert with 15 minutes marker.
> ...


Yeh i've tried a few 30.4 plexi however the case is a strange one. The glass slips over the rehaut whilst fixing between the bezel gasket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Etchels said:


> Yeh i've tried a few 30.4 plexi however the case is a strange one. The glass slips over the rehaut whilst fixing between the bezel gasket
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe posting a couple of closeups with the crystal removed would help show the problem you are having and someone might suggest a solution.


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

Took a few pictures there. The first one shows everything removed the glass and bezel, the second shows how the original glass sits over the rehaut and the 3 shows the gasket within the bezel and how it has to fit between that within the small channel created. The inner dimension of the existing crystal "upstand" measures 29.2mm and the external dimension of the crystal "upstand". Porterjrm mentioned in the bsh he was having same problems and had ordered a crystal with them dimensions however was just hoping someone had any insight within this thread aswell

































Sorry for picture overload!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

This pic is from earlier today, it's a 5508v6 with a glossy dial and AR coating on the crystal. It is definitely reflective.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Jtragic said:


>


Where did you got those all white sword hands?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi K20 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Poerger said:


> Where did you got those all white sword hands?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi K20 mit Tapatalk


An excellent question.

I have no idea. They came on another modded watch that i bought.

If I had to guess tho they look like Raffles hands.


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Has anyone chanced upon a fitted rubber strap that goes well with the 5508? TIA.


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

Tiger concept case









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

Etchels said:


> Tiger concept case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Which case is this?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

ilzephyrli said:


> Love it! Which case is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


5513OP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Etchels said:


> 5513OP
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you relume the hands & dial?


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

panchoskywalker said:


> Did you relume the hands & dial?


Sanded the dial down to the brass then done a clear waterslide decal then few coats matte varnish spray then let varnish a month to cure the lumed the dial and hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Etchels said:


> Sanded the dial down to the brass then done a clear waterslide decal then few coats matte varnish spray then let varnish a month to cure the lumed the dial and hands
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done!


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Etchels said:


> Took a few pictures there. The first one shows everything removed the glass and bezel, the second shows how the original glass sits over the rehaut and the 3 shows the gasket within the bezel and how it has to fit between that within the small channel created. The inner dimension of the existing crystal "upstand" measures 29.2mm and the external dimension of the crystal "upstand". Porterjrm mentioned in the bsh he was having same problems and had ordered a crystal with them dimensions however was just hoping someone had any insight within this thread aswell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a lovely case, thanks for including the pictures of its construction - looks different to the v1 case I had a few years ago.

It looks like it uses Rolex type crystals - where the plexi has a lip so it can sit around the rehaut. Then the plexi is held in place by a retaining ring.

How does the bezel fix? Does it use a wire to hold it in place?


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

G4_Chrono said:


> What a lovely case, thanks for including the pictures of its construction - looks different to the v1 case I had a few years ago.
> 
> It looks like it uses Rolex type crystals - where the plexi has a lip so it can sit around the rehaut. Then the plexi is held in place by a retaining ring.
> 
> How does the bezel fix? Does it use a wire to hold it in place?


Pressed down over another lip edge below the crystal with a gasket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Etchels said:


> Pressed down over another lip edge below the crystal with a gasket
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Looks like a nice case. And super well done with your dial!


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

Has anyone purchased a 1016OP case? Interested to see pictures of the case and crystal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I got one, will try to get some better pics later
The case is beautiful, nice profile. Crystal is ok but a bit foggy, just tiny bit. Overall a very beautiful case









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

dan_bsht said:


> I got one, will try to get some better pics later
> The case is beautiful, nice profile. Crystal is ok but a bit foggy, just tiny bit. Overall a very beautiful case
> 
> 
> ...


Looks lovely, would be getting a jubilee to go with aswell! Do you know if the crystal sits behind the rehaut and between the bezel?
Are they tiger concept hands also?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

5513V2 on an elastic strap.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Etchels said:


> Looks lovely, would be getting a jubilee to go with aswell! Do you know if the crystal sits behind the rehaut and between the bezel?
> Are they tiger concept hands also?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm really not sure about the crystal, but my guess that the plexiglass is just pressed on top of the rehaut..
These are ofrei hands

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I am seriously thinking of buying one or two Tigers.
So, GLOSS vs MATT: What is your preference? And WHy?
What are the pros and cons of each?

I usually tend to favor GLOSS over MATT, for the darker / deeper dial space.
Also makes the yellow of the indices look more saturated.

But I also see how a MATT dial would look more "all-business".

Your opinions appreciated. Now, pics: GLOSS on top, MATT on the bottom


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I am seriously thinking of buying one or two Tigers.
> So, GLOSS vs MATT: What is your preference? And WHy?
> What are the pros and cons of each?
> 
> ...


Glossy dials are harder to photograph for WUS threads.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I am seriously thinking of buying one or two Tigers.
> So, GLOSS vs MATT: What is your preference? And WHy?
> What are the pros and cons of each?
> 
> ...


If you are going with the plexiglass versions, then my vote will be gloss dials, it brings life to the watch. Both are great with crisp printing, you won't be disappointed anyways

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I am seriously thinking of buying one or two Tigers.
> So, GLOSS vs MATT: What is your preference? And WHy?
> What are the pros and cons of each?
> 
> ...


I have a 2 matte dials from Tiger...both are different though.
My 5513V2 (mineral glass) has the matte Snowflake dial. I really wish the dial was a Deeper black. the crystal gives off enough reflections to make it a PITA to photograph already, so I'm not too worried about that.

my 5508V6 GMT is also a matte dial. however, it looks much deeper than the snowflake. not sure what the difference is. maybe it's sapphire vs Mineral? maybe it's just a different black used during printing? I'm not sure.

either way, in both cases, I think I'd prefer a glossy dial over the matte. the deep black just looks nicer in my eyes. that being said, I have never owned a glossy black dial (owned glossy blue, and green) watch....but I kinda want one now.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Is there already a 5508 with plexi? Any rumors about new models? 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

5513op with tophat crystal or dome- does anyone know the the thickness? Thanks!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

jzoo said:


> 5513op with tophat crystal or dome- does anyone know the the thickness? Thanks!


the Old 5513V2 with mineral dome (looks identical to the plexi's profile) was like 15mm thick total. the watch wears MUCH thinner though due to the big dome, and "bubble" caseback. looks and feels thinner than my Mako which is like 12.5mm.

can't comment on the top hat, but I assume it's similar overall thickness.


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

Anyone know where to source jubilee or oyster that fits the 5513OP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Etchels said:


> Anyone know where to source jubilee or oyster that fits the 5513OP?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alpha jubilee is an ok fit, not 100%, but very acceptable.
TC's bracelets are ok, they are worth the money. Specially the rivet v2 one it is awesome

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a question regarding the "5508V6 Vintage Lume" watches on William's site. Does anyone have any experience with the NH35 version he offers? It looks like this is the only case he currently offers that uses/accepts an NH35 movement. I assume it comes with some sort of movement spacer to adapt a Miyota case to fit a Seiko movement.

My other question regarding this case specifically is what is the dial opening? I know he recommends using his 29mm dials with this case, but I'm wondering if a standard 28.5mm Seiko dial would work.

Best,
Matthew


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

m.and said:


> I have a question regarding the "5508V6 Vintage Lume" watches on William's site. Does anyone have any experience with the NH35 version he offers? It looks like this is the only case he currently offers that uses/accepts an NH35 movement. I assume it comes with some sort of movement spacer to adapt a Miyota case to fit a Seiko movement.
> 
> My other question regarding this case specifically is what is the dial opening? I know he recommends using his 29mm dials with this case, but I'm wondering if a standard 28.5mm Seiko dial would work.
> 
> ...


In case anyone else is interested, I heard back from William regarding my questions. This was his reply:

"The nh35 movement that go with our watch have a factory plastic movement ring that fit perfectly into out 5508v6 case, we also need to put in a very thin dial spacer to adjust the movement height a bit.
We use 29mm dial, dial opening is 28mm.
If you use 28.5mm dial, I don't know if the dial spacer can sit correctly on your dial."


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

m.and said:


> In case anyone else is interested, I heard back from William regarding my questions. This was his reply:
> 
> "The nh35 movement that go with our watch have a factory plastic movement ring that fit perfectly into out 5508v6 case, we also need to put in a very thin dial spacer to adjust the movement height a bit.
> We use 29mm dial, _dial opening is 28mm.
> If you use 28.5mm dial, I don't know if the dial spacer can sit correctly on your dial_."


This doesn't make sense (to me) but OK.


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> This doesn't make sense (to me) but OK.


For the sake of science I may have to buy one and try it for myself.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

m.and said:


> For the sake of science I may have to buy one and try it for myself.


I'll have your tombstone ready tho :-!


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> I'll have your tombstone ready tho :-!


Ha!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> This doesn't make sense (to me) but OK.


I'm not sure where he's shimming the dial, but I think he's concerned the half mm difference in the dial won't allow it to sit flush to the inside edge of the case.

IIRC the shoulder the dial sits on allows no left/right play. If the dial is only 28.5 mm, it can move left/right a bit. It sounds like he's shimming in front of the dial (between the dial and rehaut) to move the movement more towards the back of the case so the stem lines up.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

TC 5513p with a ghost dial


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

m.and said:


> In case anyone else is interested, I heard back from William regarding my questions. This was his reply:
> 
> "The nh35 movement that go with our watch have a factory plastic movement ring that fit perfectly into out 5508v6 case, we also need to put in a very thin dial spacer to adjust the movement height a bit.
> We use 29mm dial, dial opening is 28mm.
> If you use 28.5mm dial, I don't know if the dial spacer can sit correctly on your dial."





Chronopolis said:


> This doesn't make sense (to me) but OK.


I got a dial spacer from him before, it is about 1mm thick so it should work fine with a regular Seiko dial 28.5 mm

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Ryohei (Feb 8, 2020)

dan_bsht said:


> I got one, will try to get some better pics later
> The case is beautiful, nice profile. Crystal is ok but a bit foggy, just tiny bit. Overall a very beautiful case
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I'm kind of new here. Is your watch completely custom made? I did some digging and saw that there was a BSHT thread where custom dials got made? It looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Ryohei said:


> Sorry I'm kind of new here. Is your watch completely custom made? I did some digging and saw that there was a BSHT thread where custom dials got made? It looks absolutely amazing!


Thanks for your kind words. This is a Tiger concept 1016P case. It has a clone 2836 movement, which fits the case perfectly.
Custom BSHT dial, which is the 10th anniversary gold gilt dial. Ofrei hands and Alpha jubilee bracelet.

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## SupraManZ (Feb 2, 2014)

That's a nice explorer. Enjoy the guilt.



dan_bsht said:


> Ryohei said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I'm kind of new here. Is your watch completely custom made? I did some digging and saw that there was a BSHT thread where custom dials got made? It looks absolutely amazing!
> ...


----------



## r08444 (Feb 11, 2020)

Question regarding the Tiger Concepts.

What about the watch thickness? the cases seem pretty thick.
does the thicker cases also work well with a skinny wrist?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## r08444 (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice watches.
The red one looks to have a smaller case.
Would you know the thickness & type of case this one is?

Cheers,


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

r08444 said:


> Nice watches.
> The red one looks to have a smaller case.
> Would you know the thickness & type of case this one is?
> 
> Cheers,


It is over 5 years old, so TC Cases probably have changed.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

r08444 said:


> Nice watches.
> The red one looks to have a smaller case.
> Would you know the thickness & type of case this one is?
> 
> Cheers,





yankeexpress said:


> It is over 5 years old, so TC Cases probably have changed.


True, that's an old post, and yes, the cases have changed a bit over the years, but I think they are just small tweaks.

the case on the right is the 5508 case, currently we are on Version 6. Don't let the 15mm thickness fool you though, they wear very well. the mid case is pretty thin, and then you have a protruding caseback and a high dome. Pics will help explain

Here you can see that the watch measures about 15mm thick, however, the edge of the bezel is at about 10mm, then slopes up to about 12mm, then a 3mm crystal.








here's a side profile on wrist, I feel like the caseback sinks into the wrist a little bit so the total height is about 13mm. already looking thinner.








and one I plucked from my IG account (escape_wheel, check it out, I have a 5508 and 5513 tiger cases. might give you more of an idea how they wear, my wrists just under 7.25")
this is a 13mm thick corgeut Black bay next to my 15mm thick 5513V2. I can tell you right now, the 5513 wears MUCH thinner.


----------



## r08444 (Feb 11, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> True, that's an old post, and yes, the cases have changed a bit over the years, but I think they are just small tweaks.
> 
> the case on the right is the 5508 case, currently we are on Version 6. Don't let the 15mm thickness fool you though, they wear very well. the mid case is pretty thin, and then you have a protruding caseback and a high dome. Pics will help explain
> 
> ...


That is a very good response my friend.
Thank you for the detail and the photos.

This puts it into perspective.
The case actually doe not look that big on.
In other photos i looked at the watch dose not look big although the 16mm threw me off because that is pretty thick.
Having a 7nich wrist and being skinny I don't really like to thick of a case.

Does the 5508 wear smaller then the 55130? or is there not really a big difference.

Thanks for your help.
Cheers,


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

r08444 said:


> That is a very good response my friend.
> Thank you for the detail and the photos.
> 
> This puts it into perspective.
> ...


yeah, the 15mm quoted thickness floating around out there is very misleading. I was really worried about it, but they actually wear VERY well.

I'd say they both wear about the same. IIRC, the 5508 is a tad longer Lug tip to lug tip, but it's like 1mm or less. 5508has slightly more curvature to the lugs as well. the 5513 has a slightly thinner mid-case, so it might appear slightly thinner on wrist. but overall, they wear pretty much the same.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14864199


Looks great, but I must ask, is that a missing lume pip? Did it fall off?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Looks great, but I must ask, is that a missing lume pip? Did it fall off?


Thank you.
Yes the pip is gone. Took it out of the drawer to wear one day and noticed it was not there... not sure whether it fell out or whether I bumped into something without realizing it which caused it to come out.
I must say, however, the pip falling out on its own has not been something that has been reported here by others as being an issue.
Also, I own 6 Tigers and this is the only one like that (it really is not an issue for me as it ads character to the watch in my eyes).


----------



## r08444 (Feb 11, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> yeah, the 15mm quoted thickness floating around out there is very misleading. I was really worried about it, but they actually wear VERY well.
> 
> I'd say they both wear about the same. IIRC, the 5508 is a tad longer Lug tip to lug tip, but it's like 1mm or less. 5508has slightly more curvature to the lugs as well. the 5513 has a slightly thinner mid-case, so it might appear slightly thinner on wrist. but overall, they wear pretty much the same.


Thanks mate.
I am looking at the 5513 snowflake in black dial but would of gone with the 5508 if it was the thinner option.
Thanks for the feed back ill stick with the 5513 option.
Cheers,


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

r08444 said:


> Thanks mate.
> I am looking at the 5513 snowflake in black dial but would of gone with the 5508 if it was the thinner option.
> Thanks for the feed back ill stick with the 5513 option.
> Cheers,


oh, you rang? I say make your decision based on the dials. IIRC, the 5508 can't be had with the "snowflake" dial, while the 5513 can. also, crown guards or not?


----------



## r08444 (Feb 11, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> oh, you rang? I say make your decision based on the dials. IIRC, the 5508 can't be had with the "snowflake" dial, while the 5513 can. also, crown guards or not?
> View attachment 14864321


Thats nice man, thats the one i was looking at.
I do like the the oversized crown with no crown guards and the classic bezel style aswell, gives it that vintage look.
I like the simplicity of the classic bezel its less busy.


----------



## SCB1991 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi Guys, new to the forum - didn’t realise there would be such an active topic for these. 
I’ve ordered a 55130P in blue with the vintage lume. Really looking forward to getting it. Tracker hasn’t moved in a week since it was posted from HK. Don’t know if the current virus situ may be having an effect with mail. 
Anyway can anyone steer me in the direction of a jubilee bracelet for this? I notice a few guys above seem to have a similar style but not being 100% up on the cases I don’t know where to start. 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

r08444 said:


> Thats nice man, thats the one i was looking at.
> I do like the the oversized crown with no crown guards and the classic bezel style aswell, gives it that vintage look.
> I like the simplicity of the classic bezel its less busy.


100% agree. it looks like a watch from the 60's as opposed to a watch from the 80's. I love the 5508 for the same reasons.

at the same time, I love my 5513v2 just as much.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

SCB1991 said:


> Hi Guys, new to the forum - didn't realise there would be such an active topic for these.
> I've ordered a 55130P in blue with the vintage lume. Really looking forward to getting it. Tracker hasn't moved in a week since it was posted from HK. Don't know if the current virus situ may be having an effect with mail.
> Anyway can anyone steer me in the direction of a jubilee bracelet for this? I notice a few guys above seem to have a similar style but not being 100% up on the cases I don't know where to start.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys!


I haven't tried any of them, but someone recently said the alpha watch Jubilee fits.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpha-logo...274592?hash=item1c5fad42a0:g:BxsAAOSwt6ZWU0pQ

I've also heard the Carleywet bracelets from Ali-express also fit.

I can also confirm the Parnis bracelets for the Sub/GMT homages mostly fit (a little loose, endlink flops a little when off wrist but mostly OK on wrist)

having said all that, these were all on the 5513V2 case, not 5513P case (which IS slightly different). I doubt you'll have trouble fitting any of them though, from the looks of it, it looks like the outside of the case was changed, I'd be surprised if he changed the lug setup since he'd want interchangeability between bracelets/cases


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

In case anyone is selling a plexi version of either 5513, 5508 or 1016 I would be interested. 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience swapping the acrylic crystal on the Tiger 55130P?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Tiger 55130P









On a OG Bond Seat Belt Nato from Cincy Strap Co


----------



## r08444 (Feb 11, 2020)

drwindsurf said:


> Tiger 55130P
> 
> View attachment 14873311
> 
> ...


how come you have a different logo to the tiger concept logo?


----------



## SupraManZ (Feb 2, 2014)

Come on Tiger, make a root beer.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

r08444 said:


> how come you have a different logo to the tiger concept logo?


Because the dial is swapped out for this one...movement was replaced too - to ETA clone.









Original TC 5513P case and hands


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

TC noob here, can the blue dial snowflake sub come with a date dial, or is it only no-date? the date dial seems to be offered separately, but i couldn't find a date option on the watch select page.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks terrific.
But you did all that bcz...?

So you bought the TC for the case and bezel?
Is the TC case and bezel not the same as, say, the Invicta sub?



drwindsurf said:


> Because the dial is swapped out for this one...movement was replaced too - to ETA clone.
> 
> View attachment 14880209
> 
> ...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

drwindsurf said:


> Because the dial is swapped out for this one...movement was replaced too - to ETA clone.
> 
> View attachment 14880209
> 
> ...


Wow that bezel looks fantastic.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Looks terrific.
> But you did all that bcz...?
> 
> So you bought the TC for the case and bezel?
> Is the TC case and bezel not the same as, say, the Invicta sub?


at first glance they look similar, but put them side by side and the TC case is a bit thinner.  the Rehaut isn't as deep, the lugs are slightly thinner I think, the crown guards are different, drilled lugs ect. little things that add up to a nicer, more vintage looking case IMO.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Looks terrific.
> But you did all that bcz...?
> 
> So you bought the TC for the case and bezel?
> Is the TC case and bezel not the same as, say, the Invicta sub?


Basically, it is the same idea but as turdbogls pointed out the TC case is much better for a vintage homage and way more comfortable.



JLS36 said:


> Wow that bezel looks fantastic.


Thank you. It is William's "ghost" bezel insert -the action on this bezel is fantastic :-!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Basically, it is the same idea but as turdbogls pointed out the TC case is much better for a vintage homage and way more comfortable.
> 
> Thank you. It is William's "ghost" bezel insert -the action on this bezel is fantastic :-!


#Enabling


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Looks terrific.
> But you did all that bcz...?
> 
> So you bought the TC for the case and bezel?
> Is the TC case and bezel not the same as, say, the Invicta sub?


IIRC he'll sell any cases separately anyway. You don't need to get the complete watch. Plus, you don't have to debrand the case.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Jtragic said:


> IIRC he'll sell any cases separately anyway. You don't need to get the complete watch. *Plus, you don't have to debrand the case*.


Ooooooohhhh! That's good to know. No small hassle.

Now, armed with this info, I will go make plans to mangle myself very soon, $-wise. Drip drip drip drip. :-!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> TC noob here, can the blue dial snowflake sub come with a date dial, or is it only no-date? the date dial seems to be offered separately, but i couldn't find a date option on the watch select page.


it seems i missed the spot where the guy says 'email me about changing dials and things'. =)

so a blue snowflake w/ date could be in my future.


----------



## earl.dieta (Aug 19, 2011)

TC 1016 on DayDate case and TC 1016P.
The DayDate case is the perfect case and 1mm bigger but I prefer the curved plex glass more.
Tiger 1016 vs 10160P by earl dieta, on Flickr


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

I've decided to call this the Mill Bay 36

Resurrected my old bagel sport milguass homage with a new dial and hands.


----------



## Theologian (May 20, 2017)

Daytona on a custom bund strap... my wife claimed it. Oh well guess I have to buy a sub now lol


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

I’m looking to sell a TC 5513OP case comprising of acrylic crystal, bezel insert, case, movement ring and caseback. Replaced the insert with one with an acrylic pearl with aged lume. Replaced the crystal with a more boxed domed acrylic crystal. Bezel insert has a smaller inner dimension so sits more snug to the boxed dome acrylic. Don’t have any pictures on my phone at the moment. Message or quote if interested. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebland (Mar 25, 2020)

Hello Tiger Concept owners. I'm looking to buy a 5513OP but am concerned about the water resistance. I know they don't come with any assurance of water resistance, but what has your experience been? Has anyone done their own water resistance on a Tiger watch? How? I would feel pretty foolish with a watch that claims water resistant on the dial but can't be taken swimming! Perhaps I just need the sterile dial...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

joebland said:


> Hello Tiger Concept owners. I'm looking to buy a 5513OP but am concerned about the water resistance. I know they don't come with any assurance of water resistance, but what has your experience been? Has anyone done their own water resistance on a Tiger watch? How? I would feel pretty foolish with a watch that claims water resistant on the dial but can't be taken swimming! Perhaps I just need the sterile dial...


I don't know about the plexiglass version, but I had the V2 one and I got it pressure tested and it passed 100m easily.
My understanding that all TC cases are pressure tested, but William doesn't advertise it for liability issues, but people have been swimming with their TC watches, but again I don't know about the plexiglass ones.
If it is a deal breaker, get is tested at a local watchmaker, it is usually 30$ or so to have it tested 
Good luck

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## joebland (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks Dan!

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)

Hope everyone is having a peaceful weekend..


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

In case anyone would like to sell their plexi TC feel free to send me a Pm - I am looking for one. 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

has anyone gotten a blue snowflake 5513, ordered with the ghost/grey bezel for the faded look? or is it better to just get a blue one and fade it? wouldn't be sure what i'd want to do. i know grey isn't the same as bezel bleached, but i'm wondering if it achieves a similar look to an evenly faded bezel, with the grey tone against the blue dial. been searching google and this thread for pics, no luck so far or exactly what i'm looking for.

edit: also, i'm kind of unclear which crystal comes on a 5513, there's also no crystal page to ask for other ones for each case. the ones that are plexi tophat with cyclops are pretty obvious, but then some look like clear domes, and some other look like domes with hints of blue AR in them. or is this something reflected in the glass by coincidence looking like AR? the only time it says anything about material is when there's a cyclops plexi. the page never says sapphire or mineral that i can find, only plexi.


----------



## rockliffp (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi everyone! First, thanks for providing such detailed information - it has helped me a lot. I just had a quick question:

I'm looking to purchase a TC *55130P* and tossing up between the Style Q (Top Hat Plexi + Cyclops) or the Style P (Super Dome). Sorry, WUS isn't letting me add a link to the website for your quick reference.

I'm leaning more toward Style Q (tophat). Could someone please share a side view of how tall the plexi glass is? Any comments/thoughts would be great. Thanks : )


----------



## rockliffp (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi everyone! First, thanks for providing such detailed information - it has helped me a lot. I just had a quick question:

I'm looking to purchase a TC *55130P* and tossing up between the Style Q (Top Hat Plexi + Cyclops) or the Style P (Super Dome). Sorry, WUS isn't letting me add a link to the website for your quick reference.

I'm leaning more toward Style Q (tophat). Could someone please share a side view of how tall the plexi glass is? Any comments/thoughts would be great. Thanks : )


----------



## rockliffp (Sep 29, 2019)

My apologies for the double post. Can't find how to delete it.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rockliffp said:


> Hi everyone! First, thanks for providing such detailed information - it has helped me a lot. I just had a quick question:
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a TC *55130P* and tossing up between the Style Q (Top Hat Plexi + Cyclops) or the Style P (Super Dome). Sorry, WUS isn't letting me add a link to the website for your quick reference.
> 
> I'm leaning more toward Style Q (tophat). Could someone please share a side view of how tall the plexi glass is? Any comments/thoughts would be great. Thanks : )


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2145592302212695&set=pcb.2145592545546004&type=3&theater

there are some more pictures on his Facebook page. Looks to be about 2-3MM, which is about what the SuperDome is as well. IMO, after having 2 superdomes, I'd go Tophat. there is just so much glare with the Dome that I think wouldn't be there with the Tophat (since the face of the glass is flat)


----------



## rockliffp (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks for the link and advice - This helps me a lot!


----------



## jeffmagic (Oct 24, 2016)

I am going to order a custom tiger concept GMT, but I can't decide which one. Please share your thoughts...








The Mocha








Rootbeer Float








The Rootbeer








The Full Rootbeer








Pelagos Cave Diver


----------



## jeffmagic (Oct 24, 2016)

I am going to order a custom tiger concept GMT, but I can't decide which one. Please share your thoughts...

View attachment 15027161

The Mocha

View attachment 15027165

Rootbeer Float

View attachment 15027169

The Rootbeer

View attachment 15027171

The Full Rootbeer

View attachment 15027173

Pelagos Cave Diver


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

jeffmagic said:


> I am going to order a custom tiger concept GMT, but I can't decide which one. Please share your thoughts...
> 
> View attachment 15027161
> 
> ...


Now I need to order a couple! Didn't need to see your post :'(

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

the order is in =)

how is the turnaround, how does shipping to US typically go?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> the order is in =)
> 
> how is the turnaround, how does shipping to US typically go?


Very hard to tell with the ongoing craziness in the world. In normal conditions it usually takes a week.
Good luck

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi, has anyone purchased the tiger concepts new aftermarket rivet bracelet for vintage submariners? Wondering if anyone could give any insight to their experience, thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Etchels said:


> Hi, has anyone purchased the tiger concepts new aftermarket rivet bracelet for vintage submariners? Wondering if anyone could give any insight to their experience, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There were two models released, the latest V2 is really really good. Worth every penny.
The only issue is that they have polished center links, but this can easily be brushed.

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

dan_bsht said:


> There were two models released, the latest V2 is really really good. Worth every penny.
> The only issue is that they have polished center links, but this can easily be brushed.
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Hi is this the one with the spring bars used for each link? Do you have any pics of it? Finding it hard to get a close look of the pics on the website. If you have any specific pics regarding the end links as they seem to be exactly what i'm after

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

dan_bsht said:


> Very hard to tell with the ongoing craziness in the world. In normal conditions it usually takes a week.
> Good luck


Thanks! it's definitely left his hands and is somewhere in the HK postal system now. so far that seems pretty normal/quick. hopefully i get lucky in the next week. i got the time to wait...... =)


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> Thanks! it's definitely left his hands and is somewhere in the HK postal system now. so far that seems pretty normal/quick. hopefully i get lucky in the next week. i got the time to wait...... =)


Might be a bit more than a week ?

https://www.hongkongpost.hk/en/about_us/whats_new/press_release/index_id_688.html


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Anyone ever bought a day date from him? How is it ? Any pics?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> the order is in =)
> 
> how is the turnaround, how does shipping to US typically go?


turn-around is pretty quick, a day, maybe 2 to build it to spec and get it out the door.

shipping is a mixed bag, but expect 3 weeks. I have purchased a watch from China since the pandemic and it only took 3 weeks, so I think mostly, the post is running fine.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> Thanks! it's definitely left his hands and is somewhere in the HK postal system now. so far that seems pretty normal/quick. hopefully i get lucky in the next week. i got the time to wait...... =)


Here how it looks like









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Ian_61 said:


> Might be a bit more than a week &#55357;&#56862;
> 
> https://www.hongkongpost.hk/en/about_us/whats_new/press_release/index_id_688.html


yikes. mine is tracked via "SF Express", don't know if that's any different, they have delay information posted on 4.4 but yea hopefully it's not to bad. if i'm reading the chart properly it says it might be 1-7 days later. i definitely didn't expect a quick ideal delivery!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

no idea how this double posted


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm kind of in the same boat with a Kickstarter watch which is due to leave HK this week. Surely (hopefully) there are other carriers still flying out of HK?! Fingers crossed for you and I both!

And since this is the TC thread, here's mine.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

maybe i got lucky, maybe small packages aren't subject to major delay, but it's left HK and en route to LA. customs here can be a mixed bag but usually i have good luck. so if anything this has hardly been delayed at all. daily tracking progress. what sucks is when it just stops somewhere for a week! =)


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Modded TC 5513P


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

arrived this afternoon. i heard good things (well, mostly good =), so expected it to be OK. here's the first couple pics. i'm probably gonna slam this thread with pics over time, love it on a dozen other straps already hahaha

































very cool so far. good enough impression i could see looking into another haha.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> arrived this afternoon. i heard good things (well, mostly good =), so expected it to be OK. here's the first couple pics. i'm probably gonna slam this thread with pics over time, love it on a dozen other straps already hahaha
> 
> View attachment 15058165
> 
> ...


Looks great. And by all means, slam away; I, for one, am looking forward to more photos!

Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Dangit.

I bought me a TISELL Vintage after weighing all the pros and cons between that and a Tiger.
I LOVE my TISELL, but DANGIT! it looks like I will have to get this Tiger too.
DANGIT!!!

Tell me something's misaligned or som'm. Maybe the bezel rattles, etc. :-!



timetellinnoob said:


> very cool so far. good enough impression i could see looking into another haha.
> View attachment 15058165


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Dangit.
> 
> I bought me a TISELL Vintage after weighing all the pros and cons between that and a Tiger.
> I LOVE my TISELL, but DANGIT! it looks like I will have to get this Tiger too.
> ...


bezel is way better than you would expect. i guess i'll get to it now, the one thing that bugged me. i forgot to take a picture of it, but i will remember to tomorrow. but basically, with the crown screwed in, you can see a visible light gap 'under' the crown while it's off wrist. crown does seem screwed in fully (also gritty feeling and a bit odd in that there's no click-down to sense when you can start to tighten it shut) and basically just doesn't rest flush to the case. wasn't sure if this was something i was supposed to be mad about. i know i'm not intending to submerge it so i figure it's gonna be fine. and also the typical 'lume is subpar' situation. the lume lumes, but only for a few minutes.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Dangit.
> 
> I bought me a TISELL Vintage after weighing all the pros and cons between that and a Tiger.
> I LOVE my TISELL, but DANGIT! it looks like I will have to get this Tiger too.
> ...


I have both, and they are completely different. You SHOULD have both 

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## mrwelovewatches (Mar 23, 2020)

Hey Watchfam!

I have been scrolling this post for about a week and finally decided to pull the trigger on the 5513 Milsub with vintage lume.

Just got it yesterday night and it's much better than what I have expected.

Here's a quick wrist shot before I get to take bunch of photos of this beast.

Follow me on IG: @mrwelovewatches




















Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

mrwelovewatches said:


> Hey Watchfam!
> 
> I have been scrolling this post for about a week and finally decided to pull the trigger on the 5513 Milsub with vintage lume.
> 
> ...


Looks nice can you post a pic of the side profile?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Has anyone ever replaced the crystal on the 5508 with a plexi? 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwelovewatches (Mar 23, 2020)

kovy71 said:


> Looks nice can you post a pic of the side profile?
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


Sure thing, will do a full write up on this.

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> Has anyone ever replaced the crystal on the 5508 with a plexi?
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


the guy at "Last Watch Horology" has done it quite a few times.
I've seen him use a tall tropic 116, and tropic 19, and IIRC, he's also done a GS.

I asked him about this a while back on his youtube channel and he replied back to me " The size I use is 30.6 if its a tropic 19 or 116. The GS size is 30.5."
search his site for his previous items for sale and you can find some great pictures of each crystal.
https://www.lastwatchhorology.com/shop.html

I recently contacted him to do a Mod for me...crystal, bleached bezel, and new crown was $60 all in...still debating, but I'll probably do it since my bleach bath bezel was in way too long and ...... it up


----------



## mrwelovewatches (Mar 23, 2020)

Hello again, watchfam!
.
Here's my full review on the Tiger Concept 5513 Milsub with vintage lume hands and dials. Let's go through the dimensions and specification first:
.
Case: 5513 (with drilled lug holes)
Dial: Style M (Matt black non-date dial with vintage yellowish lume)
Hands: Silver military style hands with vintage yellowish lume
Bezel: Full minutes marker Bezel insert; 120 click single direction bezel
.
Size/ Dimensions:
43.8mm with crown,
39.30mm without crown,
lug to lug 47.3mm,
lug width 20mm
Super Doom Plexi Glass
.
Thoughts:
I have been through few forums, YouTube, websites and IGs for the photos and was looking for a vintage-style diver/ GMT watches. Most of the brands are either very sketchy (poor QC, cheap movements and all sorts of problem) or can be quite pricey when it comes to customize-able watches. However, the more I looked into Tiger Concept's watches, the more attractive they are. For a sub-200 dollars watch with a decent case and finishing, it's really money well spent.
.
Case & Crown:
It's a classic 5513 case with drilled lug holes and chamfered edges in the side of the lugs; a little things that gives the watch with more details and enjoyment to look at. Sizes are the perfect fit for pretty much all sizes of wrists. The beak-crown guard does secure the crown nicely and well integrated with the case.
Unscrewing the crowd might be a bit tighter than other watches but the thread of the crown isn't the worst (compared to Tisell's Vintage Submersible and SKX007 which this both are just horrible when you tried to hand-wind and setting of the time. It's just pain in the a$$ everytime. .
.
Dial:
It's a plain white-colored writing on the dial with four lines of texts (Nothing too fancy) and I opted for this dial instead of Style P (with one line of red text and white for the rest) as I wanted a cleaner look to the watch. The big triangle at 12 o'clock position look aesthetically pleasing and has its functionality to know the time in quick glance. Comparing to Steinhart's 39mm series (i.e. GMT-OCEAN One 39) where the triangle looks super small IRL; almost hard to get a good orientation of the 12 in dark, this is much more true to the origin.
The dial does not have a chapter ring but it looks sportier imo; Nothing can go wrong with or without it.
I chose the cleanest dial (white instead of gilt/ half-gilt/ with any other coloration) because I think it is more fit to the military looks and tool watch looks. Also, it's easier to pair with different straps.
.
Hands:
Both the big sword hour hand and the arrow tip second hand are just legible and pleasing for reading the time. Minute hand is just long enough to cover the minute track which looks balanced but not too short/ long. The vintage lume color isn't as "yellow" as some of the photos might have suggested. I think it just hits the right tone with good amount of "vintage" feels to it but it doesnt look too cheesy either. ..
.
Bezel:
When I first tried to turn the bezel, it's a bit stiff. Definitely felt like it might be something stuck between the bezel. However, there isnt much back-play or misalignment issue for mine. The action is quite assuring and will have to see if the bezel does loosen up after few weeks of use. Gnarling on the teeth mark of the bezel is decent, you can definitely feel the action while turning and get a firm grip.
.
Plexi Glass:
The plexi glass is decent with a high doom centre and beautiful distortion on the side; comparing to Speedmaster's Acrylic, I think it is less prone to scratches. It's more of my fetish for plexi/ acrylic surface watch. It is also much easier to capture photos with plexi than with a domed sapphire glass with so many glare in pretty much any angle/ lighting.
.
Lume:
As what others have said in the forum, I wasn't putting much faith in the lume. With full charge of 10 mins under room-light, the lume wasn't too bright but it didn't diminish quickly either. After an hour, I was still able to see the lume under dark environment. To be honest, there's no complain about it.
.
Movement:
I have opted for the Miyota movement instead of Chinese movement. I wasn't sure if I would get another shot with "vintage-style/ custom-made watches", probably feared of not liking the watch as much as I thought after the honey moon phase and at this price point, it probably wont be justified to have it repaired in case of any failure to the movement. There are goods and bads for the Chinese movement as from what I have gathered from the forum, so the Miyota movement is kinda ease of mind for me.
.
Pros vs Cons:
Pros:
- Fair price for a hand-built watch with customizable options
- From the looks of the watch, it looks with a decent amount of quality
- For those who are afraid to invest thousands of dollars on a vintage watches/ hard to find the one in the market but wanted the looks of it, it's definitely a good place to start.
- If you are into customizing your own watch, it's a good starting point to go with.
.
Cons:
- I wish there will be a guarantee on the WR or at least performing a checking on the gaskets/ seals by William
- Lume is probably on the lower end in comparison to other dive watches with similar price point.
- Stiff bezel action
- Choice of movement could have been more
- Choice of plexi glass: TC does not come with plexi glass with 5508 models (due to the size of the plexi and the case? Correct me if I'm wrong). Only if the GMT model comes with plexi glass, I would definitely pull the trigger on that model.
.
Here's also some micro-shots of the watch on the side (Plexi Glass does look tall from the photo but it wears ok on the wrist).
.
Final Thoughts:
On the final note, I have to say, William from TC has been a great help. Quick response to the e-mails and follow-up on shipments and all. I have read that William could be on defensive in some cases, but I believe he is running a small operation, maybe no more than 5 people. Every shipment problems or mechanical issues might be huge costs involved or just does not have enough manpower for dealing with. I just think patience is the key especially when dealing with micro-brand companies. I have purchased watches from Tisell, Steinhart in the past and both aren't as responsive as TC and these are things that we have to take into account of when buying from small brands.
I have opted not to go with the metal bracelet with reasons being Milsub is supposed to be worn with Nato straps and which 20mm straps might be coming in handy for those who would like to try out different looks for the watch. Some negative comments about the bracelets such as loosing of screws, unable to thread in the pins, etc. I'd rather finding an aftermarket bracelets and not to risk of the bracelets being a letdown or just cannot take abuse with the daily use. And of course, the cost of bracelet is only 30 dollars more. It's entirely a personal preference. .
This is a watch that looks aesthetically pleasing and for those who enjoys the vintage charm and possibly modding of the watch down the road. I certainly would recommend this watch if you are into homage or vintage watches. ..

Follow me on Instagram: @ mrlovewatchs






































Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Great review, looks like a solid watch and not cheap at all - even besides the Speedy


----------



## mrwelovewatches (Mar 23, 2020)

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Is there some reason why prefer to take pics with the bezel turned?



timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15064071


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Is there some reason why prefer to take pics with the bezel turned?


i shoots 'em as they lie =)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Does anyone know how the pearls on the inserts are held in? If I popped one out does it seem like a vintage acrylic Pearl would fit? I have a couple that are made to replace the original pearl on old subs and I would want to replace the stock tiger one for the perfect look. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

I add to that question: which glue to take?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi K20 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

Just popped in this thread not knowing what it was about. I assumed it was going to be watches with tiger striped dials. Instead it looks like Tudor knock-offs. Is that what their inspiration is meant to be?

Oh, and I have nothing against knock-offs. I own a Loreo subbie "hulk".


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

kovy71 said:


> Has anyone ever replaced the crystal on the 5508 with a plexi?
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


Lots of guys on BSHt have done that. Not particularly difficult

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrwelovewatches (Mar 23, 2020)

Hey Watchfam, 

By any chance if anyone knows which end links does the 5513 case can be matched as the Rolex model? I found the Alpha bracelet for 5513 but doesn't seem to fit the case well....

Appreciate with any help! 

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

mrwelovewatches said:


> Hey Watchfam,
> 
> By any chance if anyone knows which end links does the 5513 case can be matched as the Rolex model? I found the Alpha bracelet for 5513 but doesn't seem to fit the case well....
> 
> ...


Either 382 or 580 endlinks.

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

anyone have any tips for trimming a bezel insert down to fit?

got some bad advise that the 1675 insert will fit the 5508V6 case....well that isn't the case (he uses acrylic crystals so they are probably slightly smaller than OEM crystal and then yes, will fit fine)

anyway, the ID of the insert is a tad too small and won't fit over the crystal. is the best bet to just use a dremel and file it out little by little until it fits? I'm thinking .5mm will do the trick....but kinda afraid to damage the color on the face or having the raw aluminum showing too much. but I guess the insert is worthless in it's current state.


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

turdbogls said:


> anyone have any tips for trimming a bezel insert down to fit?
> 
> got some bad advise that the 1675 insert will fit the 5508V6 case....well that isn't the case (he uses acrylic crystals so they are probably slightly smaller than OEM crystal and then yes, will fit fine)
> 
> anyway, the ID of the insert is a tad too small and won't fit over the crystal. is the best bet to just use a dremel and file it out little by little until it fits? I'm thinking .5mm will do the trick....but kinda afraid to damage the color on the face or having the raw aluminum showing too much. but I guess the insert is worthless in it's current state.


Yeah the Dremel will likely destroy the inner edge of paint unless you use a very fine grit Dremel bit. It should take a long time to do of you're using the right bit.

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwelovewatches (Mar 23, 2020)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Either 382 or 580 endlinks.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the help!

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Sleestax said:


> Just popped in this thread not knowing what it was about. I assumed it was going to be watches with tiger striped dials.


nothing to see here, only 270-some pages of tiger-stripe dials, haha


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

basic blue/black


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Story time!! 

so a few weeks ago I went crazy and did a bleach bath on my stock Fuschia bezel insert for my 5508 GMT.

Before, with a slight bleach. had some spotting and the Fuschia was a bit too pink for me








So I threw it in bleach, in the sun for WAY too long...unfortunately I didn't take a pic...but it was bad. nearly nothing left of the blue and the pink was still there. so I trashed the bezel and went all Marlon Brando in Apocolyps now and went insert-less for a few days (quarantine, so it never left the front lawn of my house, but still)








I ended up missing my Pepsi bezel...my collection is pretty bland with little to no color.
so I chatted with a Tiger concept modder and he pointed me towards 1675 bezel inserts. Went to Ebay and purchased a "snap in" bezel.
it definitely needed some work on the OD and ID to fit. I'd say a good .75mm on the ID and maybe .25mm on the OD and it's finally a good fit. (FYI, a fine grit dremel did the job and didn't damage the face of the insert, just the OD and ID had the paint removed to bare aluminum which was hardly visible when on)
the insert didn't lasted more than 30 minutes on Wrist though...the thing was just waaayy to shiny. so off it came. Scuffed it up with some sandpaper, and into a quick bleach bath it went. less than a minute total I would say. it lightened up both the red and blue equally, and got rid of the glossy finish.
exactly how I wanted it.
Looks really worn now, which works with this style watch.
the finished product 








Next step is a "big crown". current one is a little hard to screw in from time to time and it's just so damn small my sausage fingers can hardly grip it.
also thinking of a acrylic....box crystal with cyclopse....but tropic 19 and 116 are a tad too tall for my liking. the crystal is just a glare monster as it is.


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

So i have a 5513op style m on the Way to me. 

Quick question for those who know: is the bezel insert a pop-in type? 

I have some plans to ghost it just a bit and am wondering if I should consider glueing it in afterwards or if it just pops back in. 

Any insights highly appreciated.


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Arrived recently. My first Chinese watch. I am impressed with the quality so far.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

sweeperdk01 said:


> So i have a 5513op style m on the Way to me.
> 
> Quick question for those who know: is the bezel insert a pop-in type?
> 
> ...


I'm guessing it's glued in. the bezel on my 5508 was, so I'm just assuming the 5513 is as well....but I have no personal experience with that model.


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

turdbogls said:


> I'm guessing it's glued in. the bezel on my 5508 was, so I'm just assuming the 5513 is as well....but I have no personal experience with that model.


Thanks, I guess I'll know more soon


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

sweeperdk01 said:


> So i have a 5513op style m on the Way to me.
> 
> Quick question for those who know: is the bezel insert a pop-in type?
> 
> ...


5513 is glued in insert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15098637
> 
> 
> View attachment 15098639


I have this model as well. Mine came with a blue dot on the crown, which I thought was a sticker but it doesn't seem to come off. Did you request a different crown? Cheers.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Terry Lennox said:


> I have this model as well. Mine came with a blue dot on the crown, which I thought was a sticker but it doesn't seem to come off. Did you request a different crown? Cheers.


It is the factory blue sticker on the crown, sometimes it gets really stuck. You can try a toothpick to scratch it off

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Terry Lennox said:


> I have this model as well. Mine came with a blue dot on the crown, which I thought was a sticker but it doesn't seem to come off. Did you request a different crown? Cheers.





dan_bsht said:


> It is the factory blue sticker on the crown, sometimes it gets really stuck. You can try a toothpick to scratch it off


yea, it was like a coating on the tip of the crown. i thought it would peel off like a sticker, but i had to work into it. i just did it with my fingernail, no problem. but it kind of flakes off.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

For the future ... try covering the blue with tape and pulling it off.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> For the future ... try covering the blue with tape and pulling it off.


Smart! Will try this in the future. Thank you

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

dan_bsht said:


> It is the factory blue sticker on the crown, sometimes it gets really stuck. You can try a toothpick to scratch it off
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Great. Thank you!


----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)

Does anyone have one of these earlier TCs that they are willing to part with?
It looks like a slightly larger case than what they are selling now, but more importantly I really like the vivid blue and what appears to be a ceramic bezel. If someone has one they have grown bored of please PM me. Also If anybody has a model or reference no. I would appreciate that info so I can search and keep an eye out for one.
Thanks


----------



## Oliv (Mar 22, 2011)

My modest contribution to this thread.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Oliv said:


> View attachment 15110901
> 
> My modest contribution to this thread.


that looks soooo good. What crystal is that and do you have a side-ish profile shot so I can see how high it sits. the cyclops magnification looks amazing!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

TC 5508 V5 mod


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

ok, after having this watch for a week or so I have to say i am very impressed. the build quality is good, the finish is good and the timekeeping is better than any automatic I have owned. it currently keeps within 5-10 seconds a day

for about £140 uk pounds (including taxes) this is great value for money



ds99 said:


> Arrived recently. My first Chinese watch. I am impressed with the quality so far.
> 
> View attachment 15095495


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Lookin great.
Did you mod it? 
Why no TIGER on the dial? or do they sell no logo options?



ds99 said:


> Arrived recently. My first Chinese watch. I am impressed with the quality so far.
> 
> View attachment 15095495


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Lookin great.
> Did you mod it?
> Why no TIGER on the dial? or do they sell no logo options?


On many of their dials, they do have a no logo option.


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

So one more about Tiger:

I've grown quite fond of the look of the 1016, and am considering ordering one. 

The bracelet, is it crap, reasonable or good? 

Any info much appreciated.


----------



## bmtl (May 15, 2020)

Good afternoon folks,

Here are a few pictures I took today of the Date-Day watch I ordered from *Tiger Concept* on 2020/04/28. I asked William for rose-gold hands and indices, a silver case, and for the removal of the cyclops. William had it ready to ship the following day and I received the watch in California on 2020/05/09! I am still astonished at how fast everything went and am quite impressed and delighted by the overall quality of the watch. I bought it for myself as a graduation gift and could not be happier! FYI, the strap is the navy _Gelso Vegan Premium Eco-Leather Watch Strap_ from *Watch Gecko*. I think I will purchase a brown leather strap (with reddish hues) next. I am also already considering buying a 5508V6 with vintage lume.

P.S.: Has anybody ever swam with their Date-Day TC watch? It has a screw-down crown which makes me think it would actually have a 10ATM water resistance (as somewhat stated on the website) but am too risk-averse to actually try.


----------



## bmtl (May 15, 2020)

Good afternoon folks,

Here are a few pictures I took today of the Date-Day watch I ordered from *Tiger Concept* on 2020/04/28. I asked William for rose-gold hands and indices, a silver case, and for the removal of the cyclops. William had it ready to ship the following day and I received the watch in California on 2020/05/09! I am still astonished at how fast everything went and am quite impressed and delighted by the overall quality of the watch. I bought it for myself as a graduation gift and could not be happier! FYI, the strap is the navy _Gelso Vegan Premium Eco-Leather Watch Strap_ from *Watch Gecko*. I think I will purchase a brown leather strap (with reddish hues) next. I am also already considering buying a 5508V6 with vintage lume.

P.S.: Has anybody ever swam with their Date-Day TC watch? It has a screw-down crown which makes me think it would actually have a 10ATM water resistance (as somewhat stated on the website) but am too risk-averse to actually try.

View attachment 15131681

View attachment 15131683

View attachment 15131687

View attachment 15131685


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

sweeperdk01 said:


> So one more about Tiger:
> 
> I've grown quite fond of the look of the 1016, and am considering ordering one.
> 
> ...


I have the first gen 1016, bought around two years ago. The bracelet is quite good, well constructed, decent finishing, easy to size, no major issues. I'd rate it reasonable+, the clasp could be improved though. 
Not sure if the current generation uses the same bracelet or were there any improvements.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

ds99 said:


> ok, after having this watch for a week or so I have to say i am very impressed. the build quality is good, the finish is good and the timekeeping is better than any automatic I have owned. it currently keeps within 5-10 seconds a day
> 
> for about £140 uk pounds (including taxes) this is great value for money


Hi, I'm in the UK and wondering and thinking of ordering but worried about the taxes, how much did you have to pay?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 15133661
> 
> 
> View attachment 15133663


Where is the date?

Dateless automatice date watch!:rodekaart


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i have a hard time keeping it on just one strap or another, or on the bracelet. every look you can give it looks great. it goes between watch steward parachute (the single pass option, which is set up like Erika's originals _i think_), bracelet, and C&B Chevrons.

























and i haven't even taken pics of it on a leather nato or grey C&B yet, hah.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi all. Does anyone know whether a 28.5mm dial is good for the big crown case v6? Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

An old TC, I guess this was a V2 big crown. With Yobokies dial and raffles hands









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi there, wondering if anyone has the new vintage aftermarket rivet bracelet? Is there any close up pics you can provide and your impression from it?

Has anyone incurred additional postage cost from William and what like postage is in response time due to current circumstances?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

Just received this thing Yesterday. Gotta say, for the money you get a lot.

The only thing that bugs me a bit is the rotor on the Miyota, it's a noisy bastard.

Now to figure out what I want to do to it, I've done a very slight fade of the bezel for now, that'll be ghosted more. I might swap the dial and try to age the case, dial and hands, and might also change the Crystal at some point.

Good fun.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## mrwelovewatches (Mar 23, 2020)

Another new acquisition from William! 
This "rootbeer" style GMT bezel just makes my day! 
Quick review: 
- sent email to William about the movement and enquires about the V2 bracelet. 
- ordered another day and quick shipment by two days
- first unboxing noticed that the bracelet is nearly perfect fit and good quality on the clasp. 
- crown is a bit stiff to unscrew and had a bit of trouble setting the time but after a few try and got the feel of the watch
- GMT function works as it should with quite responsive quick changing of the date
- had the watch a week for now and movement seems fine without loosing too much/ gaining of time. 
- bezel function is great (stiff but reassuring)
- good lume (fading time is about the same as Rolex; good on initial charge, faded a bit after first 10 mins but maintains visible lume for at least 3 to 4 hours)

Hope y'all are enjoying it!

Follow Me on Instagram: mrwelovewatches


























Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mrwelovewatches said:


> Another new acquisition from William!
> This "rootbeer" style GMT bezel just makes my day!
> Quick review:
> - sent email to William about the movement and enquires about the V2 bracelet.
> ...


Ive got the same model. I say your review is pretty spot on except the Lume. Mine is VERY poor....so unless William changed the lume over the last year, i'm pretty underwhelmed with Rolex lume...lol
mine isn't visible during daylight at all...it shines about half as bright as my mako/seiko/ and San Martin upon initial charge, then fades quickly and is pretty much gone after 20 minutes.

but I still love it...I have a pepsi version and it's probaby my most worn watch.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Hmmmm.... after getting my TC watch i got a new Turtle somewhat close after, and so the TC has kind of been 2nd/3rd fiddle lately (and especially now, with another something new here now too haha). As a result, it's sat a little, but i've mostly kept it wound enough to keep up, having to set it maybe twice in the last couple weeks. 

today just a few moments ago, i picked it up, and it was stopped at 1-something of today, i wasn't sure AM or PM. so i just set it to the current time of 3-something some 10 minutes ago (i.e., moved it ahead a couple hours, didn't go around past midnight/noon or anything). wound it a little by hand but not nearly a 'full wind', and have been swirling it around a little for winding it too.... what i'm now seeing is, as i spin it and make the rotor swirl (Miyota) i'm noticing the second hand STOP for a brief tick or two..... it looks like it's ditracted for a second, then it ticks along as normal. i can somewhat replicate this constantly but not every bump or swirl makes it stop ticking. but it can happen every few ticks if i can make it.... is this just something i've never noticed before? like a miyota trait? or did i somehow damage the movement? only thing i can think i did is i MAYBE dropped it onto the desk from about a height of one inch onto it's caseback, just before i started setting it, but there's also a single pass strap on it that would have softened that impact somewhat...

only had it a few weeks, no rough stuff, no hard impacts...


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> Hmmmm.... after getting my TC watch i got a new Turtle somewhat close after, and so the TC has kind of been 2nd/3rd fiddle lately (and especially now, with another something new here now too haha). As a result, it's sat a little, but i've mostly kept it wound enough to keep up, having to set it maybe twice in the last couple weeks.
> 
> today just a few moments ago, i picked it up, and it was stopped at 1-something of today, i wasn't sure AM or PM. so i just set it to the current time of 3-something some 10 minutes ago (i.e., moved it ahead a couple hours, didn't go around past midnight/noon or anything). wound it a little by hand but not nearly a 'full wind', and have been swirling it around a little for winding it too.... what i'm now seeing is, as i spin it and make the rotor swirl (Miyota) i'm noticing the second hand STOP for a brief tick or two..... it looks like it's ditracted for a second, then it ticks along as normal. i can somewhat replicate this constantly but not every bump or swirl makes it stop ticking. but it can happen every few ticks if i can make it.... is this just something i've never noticed before? like a miyota trait? or did i somehow damage the movement? only thing i can think i did is i MAYBE dropped it onto the desk from about a height of one inch onto it's caseback, just before i started setting it, but there's also a single pass strap on it that would have softened that impact somewhat...
> 
> only had it a few weeks, no rough stuff, no hard impacts...


Yes this is normal for miyotas. Look up "miyota second hand stutter" and you'll find a bunch of discussion about it.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on another 55130p.

I'm just not sure about the bracelet options. I ordered my first TC without a bracelet.

Now there is the option of the v2 bracelet. It's center links are polished if I remember correctly?! How is the quality of it? And how hard is it to brush the center links to an even brushed finish?

Then there seems to be a jubilee option in the parts section. Does it have solid endlinks? How is the quality and is it even possible to brush those polished center links?


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Does anyone know the crystal gasket size of the 5508v6?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

The other night, while under the influence of alcohol, I ordered my fourth TC. This time a 1655. I never checked and I never asked that if it had a cyclops could it be removed as not a fan. Oh well.

Anyone had a experience of the modern bracelet I believe it comes on, any better than the others?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i'm newer to TC, never had the v1 bracelet, but as far as i know this is the V2 bracelet:

















solid end links, protruding endlink, no polish on the center link (but polished on the sides). solid, screwed links. 20 to 16 taper, milled clasp. it's generic, but i've had crappier bracelets!


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks for the information. I guess then I'll take the v2 bracelet.

No clue why, but I remembered, that the bracelet hat polished center links. Either my memory tricked me, or it was an old version of the bracelet. 

Regardless, good to know that it's brushed


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I have the v1 riveted, it's well built for that price, no major issues.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

What has been everyone's experience emailing William? How long does he typically take to respond? 

I sent him an email 5 days ago asking about options. 

Also does anyone have the yellow dial with black markers? I'd love to see a picture if so.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Usually he replied fairly quick... Within 1-2 days if not hours.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Poerger said:


> Usually he replied fairly quick... Within 1-2 days if not hours.


Thanks for the reply. Maybe I'll try again in a few days.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Tiger concepts where heavily modded around here, so I'm hoping someone is able to help:

Is there a good replacement crystal for the 55130p? Preferably sapphire and preferably a slightly higher dome ...


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

Poerger said:


> Tiger concepts where heavily modded around here, so I'm hoping someone is able to help:
> 
> Is there a good replacement crystal for the 55130p? Preferably sapphire and preferably a slightly higher dome ...


5513OP requires a top glass acrylic for crystal. The sidewall of the top glass fits around the rehaut and the bezel compresses around the outside of crystal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrome72 (Jun 1, 2020)

lsimpson50 said:


> I'm willing to sell the 5508 that I bought March 2016. I have no idea which V it is.


Maybe you can post a picture and internet sleuths can help figure it out?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Oliv (Mar 22, 2011)

turdbogls said:


> that looks soooo good. What crystal is that and do you have a side-ish profile shot so I can see how high it sits. the cyclops magnification looks amazing!











This is how it looks on the side. The crystal comes from cousinsUK. In the next coming days I will change the bezel to vintage blue or black.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Oliv said:


> View attachment 15190241
> 
> 
> This is how it looks on the side. The crystal comes from cousinsUK. In the next coming days I will change the bezel to vintage blue or black.


Whats the crystal size? What gasket did you use? Can you share the cousins link? Thanks a lot!!

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliv (Mar 22, 2011)

New ghost bezel with a black bezel ! I tried the blue one but it became way too faded !


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

bmtl said:


> Good afternoon folks,
> 
> Here are a few pictures I took today of the Date-Day watch I ordered from *Tiger Concept* on 2020/04/28. I asked William for rose-gold hands and indices, a silver case, and for the removal of the cyclops. William had it ready to ship the following day and I received the watch in California on 2020/05/09! I am still astonished at how fast everything went and am quite impressed and delighted by the overall quality of the watch. I bought it for myself as a graduation gift and could not be happier! FYI, the strap is the navy _Gelso Vegan Premium Eco-Leather Watch Strap_ from *Watch Gecko*. I think I will purchase a brown leather strap (with reddish hues) next. I am also already considering buying a 5508V6 with vintage lume.
> 
> ...


Do you know the lug to lug measurement on this one?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Finally replaced the crystal but it is not a perfect fit (a little loose) might have to try a bigger gasket.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmtl (May 15, 2020)

baczajka said:


> Do you know the lug to lug measurement on this one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Hello! 
The lug-to-lug size is 45mm. Lug width is 20mm. Thickness is around 13mm.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

bmtl said:


> Hello!
> The lug-to-lug size is 45mm. Lug width is 20mm. Thickness is around 13mm.


Awesome. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## SchlachterSchmidt (Jun 6, 2020)

I am considering getting a 5513 from Tiger Concept for a mod, but I am a bit put off by the water resistance. Not that I am planning to so some actual watersports with the watch or anything, but with the mod that I have in my mind, I want to get a good base that I don't have to worry about much, and well, 50m water resistance just doesn't give me the confidence. I am wondering if any of you have had issues with it, what sorts of things you would _not_ do with you TC? As in, `dishes is fine, dips in water fine, jet ski not so much` type of things.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

SchlachterSchmidt said:


> I am considering getting a 5513 from Tiger Concept for a mod, but I am a bit put off by the water resistance. Not that I am planning to so some actual watersports with the watch or anything, but with the mod that I have in my mind, I want to get a good base that I don't have to worry about much, and well, 50m water resistance just doesn't give me the confidence. I am wondering if any of you have had issues with it, what sorts of things you would _not_ do with you TC? As in, `dishes is fine, dips in water fine, jet ski not so much` type of things.


Never an issue, I had two of my TC cases professionally tested, and both passed 100 WR with no issues. Early in this thread you will see pics of TC watches in water with no issues as well.

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## SchlachterSchmidt (Jun 6, 2020)

dan_bsht said:


> Never an issue, I had two of my TC cases professionally tested, and both passed 100 WR with no issues. Early in this thread you will see pics of TC watches in water with no issues as well.
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Thank you for the info. I checked a few pages from the beginning, the middle and the past couple of pages, but didn't find much. But that's reassuring to know.


----------



## JBallstar (Mar 28, 2020)

Sterile Tiger on a rubber strap:


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

My first gold watch. A custom job William did for me. Stripped the cyclops off and I am loving it. Clasp is not the greatest, but it works.









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## bmtl (May 15, 2020)

baczajka said:


> My first gold watch. A custom job William did for me. Stripped the cyclops off and I am loving it. Clasp is not the greatest, but it works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, baczajka! I am glad to see that you opted for the Date-Day concept as well! Are you happy with your purchase so far? How is the lume on yours?


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

bmtl said:


> Hello, baczajka! I am glad to see that you opted for the Date-Day concept as well! Are you happy with your purchase so far? How is the lume on yours?


I am very happy. Lume is not great, but I don't care much about lume anyway. Liking the gold and the California dial.

This one showed up today. Requested a hands swap received in less than 10 days.










Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

'Dat dome though....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBail (Oct 25, 2016)

Got this in the mail yesterday from William as a custom order. 1016P with V2 Bracelet, Date-Day movement and California dial with the vintage lume, gold mercedes hands with the big ball second hand also with vintage lume.

I have been wanting a day-date with this sort of layout, and prefer the 1016 case shape to the DD that William has. I am pretty pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Well I was anxious that my Tiger 5513 wasn't waterproof as William doesn't warranty water damage...fears relieved....it survived 2 hours splashing around in the deep end of the pool today!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Modified TC 5508


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

redzebra said:


> Modified TC 5508


so do typical 28mm dials from, say DLW work with the 5508 V2?

I've got a piece coming in that will probably knock my snowflake out of rotation...I was planning on selling, but If I can drop in a similar dial to yours into mine, I might just have to keep the TC.


----------



## jd1566 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi all,
Just found TC watches and am really liking what I've seen.. Just a question for all you converted lot - does the bezel click and is unidirectional on the 5508 and 5513 models? It says so on the product pages right up at the top, but neither original Rol models had any clicks.. Would be a useful upgrade in my book, so definitely would like to know before placing an order. Thanks


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

jd1566 said:


> Hi all,
> Just found TC watches and am really liking what I've seen.. Just a question for all you converted lot - does the bezel click and is unidirectional on the 5508 and 5513 models? It says so on the product pages right up at the top, but neither original Rol models had any clicks.. Would be a useful upgrade in my book, so definitely would like to know before placing an order. Thanks


Both of my 5508 GMT and 5513 models are 120 click uni-directional bezels.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

My 6538 big crown homage has a clicking bezel.


----------



## jd1566 (Aug 17, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> Both of my 5508 GMT and 5513 models are 120 click uni-directional bezels.


Thanks!


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

This one is in the mail headed my way, just a hand swap on the standard DD Cali.

My highly skilled mockup, 10 hours in MSpaint:










vs the actual finished product:


----------



## Death_In_June (Aug 11, 2020)

Hey guys, first ever post here. Thanks to everyone who's contributed to this thread as I've learned a LOT just skimming through. I got my first TC delivered a few days ago - a 5513P vintage lume snowflake. Overall, I'm happy with it. It looks so much better in person than the photos on the TC website.
However, I've got a couple questions. Does anyone know where I can buy a better jubilee bracelet that will fit this case? I asked William to swap the oyster for one of his jubilees, and I kind of regret it. Love how it looks, but it's quality borders on unwearable for me. When I first took the watch out of the packaging, the endlinks were quite loose and the thing sounded like a tambourine on the wrist. Putting fat springbars through the endlinks helped them stop rattling, but the bracelet still has a hollow feel and sound.
Second regret - I ordered the version with the DG2813 movement. It functions well so far, but it's also too noisy for my taste. I've read that an ETA 2836 is a direct swap. I'm not confident enough in my abilities to attempt a DIY, so I'd have to hire someone to swap the movement in. It looks like ETAs are selling for around $150 on ebay. Would I be better off just buying another TC with the Miyota 8215 - only $185 without a bracelet - or is the Miyota also a noisemaker?
If I can get the movement situation figured out, this will definitely not be my last TC. I think a milsub with a red seconds hand would be next on my list.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Death_In_June said:


> Second regret - I ordered the version with the DG2813 movement. It functions well so far, but it's also too noisy for my taste. I've read that an ETA 2836 is a direct swap. I'm not confident enough in my abilities to attempt a DIY, so I'd have to hire someone to swap the movement in. It looks like ETAs are selling for around $150 on ebay. Would I be better off just buying another TC with the Miyota 8215 - only $185 without a bracelet - or is the Miyota also a noisemaker?
> If I can get the movement situation figured out, this will definitely not be my last TC. I think a milsub with a red seconds hand would be next on my list.


The ETA 2836 may fit in the case but will not be a direct swap in your situation as you would have dial, hand and crown issues - dial feet would be in different positions, hands are different sizes and the stem is different. Surprised with the movement noise - the 2813 is supposed to be a quieter movement than the Miyota, so you are unlikely to have any improvement there. Sorry not much help for you.


----------



## Death_In_June (Aug 11, 2020)

Trev_L said:


> The ETA 2836 may fit in the case but will not be a direct swap in your situation as you would have dial, hand and crown issues - dial feet would be in different positions, hands are different sizes and the stem is different. Surprised with the movement noise - the 2813 is supposed to be a quieter movement than the Miyota, so you are unlikely to have any improvement there. Sorry not much help for you.


No worries, I appreciate the info. It's really just the rotor that's noisy on the 2813. If I move my wrist quickly, I can hear (and feel) it spinning around and winding up. I only notice it when I'm sitting alone somewhere, and I am a little OCD, so I can see how it would be a non-issue for most people. I've worn the TC every day since getting it in the mail, and just ordered some suede straps to put it on...it's a keeper in my opinion, even if it's a little rough around the edges.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Figured I'd give my fellow TC fans the first Dibs.
I am selling my 5513 V6 (mineral domed AR coated crystal)
DG movement
I'll throw in a green Barton Silicone Elite quick release strap (not shown)
Watch is an 8/10 condition IMO. a point and a half for a decent scratch in the crystal right below the pinion, and some scratches on the caseback...otherwise it's pretty mint.
DM me and I'll give you a link to some more pics and videos.

a lovely little watch, but I just got a black San Martin Submariner, so I don't see this getting much wrist time any more.

OH, I'm also selling my Orient Mako Gen 1 if anyone is interested.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

I've got a 5508V6 case coming in the mail any day now. I would like to replace the crystal with an acrylic, if possible. Does anyone have any experience swapping crystals in the 5508V6? Any tips, pointers, acrylic sizing advice, etc? I've yet to possess much less work on one of these cases.

Edit: With a little bit of digging it seems that our esteemed WIS studiompd has had success inserting an slightly oversized acrylic. But I'd still be appreciative if anyone else has anything to add!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Jowls said:


> I've got a 5508V6 case coming in the mail any day now. I would like to replace the crystal with an acrylic, if possible. Does anyone have any experience swapping crystals in the 5508V6? Any tips, pointers, acrylic sizing advice, etc? I've yet to possess much less work on one of these cases.
> 
> Edit: With a little bit of digging it seems that our esteemed WIS studiompd has had success inserting an slightly oversized acrylic. But I'd still be appreciative if anyone else has anything to add!


I've seen 30.5mm crystal used on more than one occasion.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> I've seen 30.5mm crystal used on more than one occasion.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Yes, your post a few pages back on Last Watch Horology's technique was also very helpful. Thank you!

I've installed acrylics in 8926's as well as Orients previously and the insertion method worked well on those. I was worried that I'd need to do something else here, as when I asked William about it he said he does not recommend any modification to the case. But if it's just an insertion of a press fit crystal I don't see what the big deal is. Slightly size up and then deform the acrylic and you're good to go.


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

Jowls said:


> Yes, your post a few pages back on Last Watch Horology's technique was also very helpful. Thank you!
> 
> I've installed acrylics in 8926's as well as Orients previously and the insertion method worked well on those. I was worried that I'd need to do something else here, as when I asked William about it he said he does not recommend any modification to the case. But if it's just an insertion of a press fit crystal I don't see what the big deal is. Slightly size up and then deform the acrylic and you're good to go.


You get tension ring acrylics that can just be press fitted into the gasket instead of the deforming size up acrylic method

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Etchels said:


> You get tension ring acrylics that can just be press fitted into the gasket instead of the deforming size up acrylic method


Okay, good to know. Thanks!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone know if the 5513 cases can accept the 29mm dials without modification do the dial?

I really want a polar explorer homage, and I think my best bet is the 1655 TC case and their 29mm white Sub Dial (intended for the 5508 cases) and then sourcing the appropriate black Mercedes hands.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

TC 1016P works hard.









I wear it a LOT doing tree removal and landscaping.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> Anyone know if the 5513 cases can accept the 29mm dials without modification do the dial?
> 
> I really want a polar explorer homage, and I think my best bet is the 1655 TC case and their 29mm white Sub Dial (intended for the 5508 cases) and then sourcing the appropriate black Mercedes hands.


I think this should work. In the worst case you can always sand down the dial a little bit.

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Does anyone else have this issue with the vintage bracelet? The last mini link of the bracelet will not rotate. The endlink opening is too small to allow the rotation, and this is only happening on one side. William sent me another set of endlinks but they have the same problem


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Blin2k (Sep 13, 2016)

turdbogls said:


> Anyone know if the 5513 cases can accept the 29mm dials without modification do the dial?
> 
> I really want a polar explorer homage, and I think my best bet is the 1655 TC case and their 29mm white Sub Dial (intended for the 5508 cases) and then sourcing the appropriate black Mercedes hands.


I have had the same idea as you and was really wondering about the 29mm dials. If this can help you, I saw a picture on instagram with a TC 5513 and explorer dial. I know for sure that the no ring explorer dial right now is only available in 29mm at TC shop. So I think it was either a mod from the owner or maybe there was a 28mm explorer dial at some point which I wasn't aware of.
edit: sorry I just figured out that the case I was referring to was a 16800 tc case (fat lugs) and maybe that one can host 29mm dial

My own question for the matter of 5513 of TC is if it fits 26mm dials. I am really struggling to find out if this is possible and haven't found anything. If anyone can help.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Sanding down a 29mm to make it fit a 28mm case is easy with some sand paper, hold the dial in you hand, put the sand paper on a solid surface, like a table, and press dial on the sand paper while you turn the dial so you sand it evenly, think that you only need to sand 0,5mm all around

Fitting a 26mm dial into a 28mm case, I'm afraid it is not possible, the dial would probably just fell through the hole.


----------



## CBail (Oct 25, 2016)

I made myself a Polar Explorer II. I found the watch on eBay as a 1655. I think it was the older model as it had this later style bezel already and no drilled lugs...maybe it's someone else case, who knows? I sourced the dial from Tiger directly. William doesn't have black hands, so I sourced them from raffles on eBay. He said the second hand wouldn't work on a dg3804b. I wouldn't know, as I promptly lost it at my workbench. This is the original white hand that I carefully made black with a sharpie.

The strap is natural Shell Cordovan lined with calfskin that I made myself.

Edit: This watch had the 29mm version of the Tiger 1655 dial when I got it. I think you'd have to sand down the dial to make this work in the current version.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

CBail said:


> View attachment 15481441
> 
> I made myself a Polar Explorer II. I found the watch on eBay as a 1655. I think it was the older model as it had this later style bezel already and no drilled lugs...maybe it's someone else case, who knows? I sourced the dial from Tiger directly. William doesn't have black hands, so I sourced them from raffles on eBay. He said the second hand wouldn't work on a dg3804b. I wouldn't know, as I promptly lost it at my workbench. This is the original white hand that I carefully made black with a sharpie.
> 
> ...


Great job! Very well done

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

CBail said:


> View attachment 15481441
> 
> I made myself a Polar Explorer II. I found the watch on eBay as a 1655. I think it was the older model as it had this later style bezel already and no drilled lugs...maybe it's someone else case, who knows? I sourced the dial from Tiger directly. William doesn't have black hands, so I sourced them from raffles on eBay. He said the second hand wouldn't work on a dg3804b. I wouldn't know, as I promptly lost it at my workbench. This is the original white hand that I carefully made black with a sharpie.
> 
> ...


Ugh, that looks beautiful! Nicely done.

If I had to guess, that's probably a bagelsport or peter lee case. I don't remember William selling a bezel like that.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CBail (Oct 25, 2016)

turdbogls said:


> Ugh, that looks beautiful! Nicely done.
> 
> If I had to guess, that's probably a bagelsport or peter lee case. I don't remember William selling a bezel like that.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I guess I'm the second person to modify this particular watch then.
it's not perfect...but I'm pretty happy with it nonetheless.


----------



## CBail (Oct 25, 2016)

Another pic of my "Polar" Tiger.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

CBail said:


> Another pic of my "Polar" Tiger.


Stooopppp....making me think silly things!
any interest in selling? I'd trade my 5513 snowflake AND my currently non-functional 5508GMT for that thing....just saying


----------



## CBail (Oct 25, 2016)

turdbogls said:


> Stooopppp....making me think silly things!
> any interest in selling? I'd trade my 5513 snowflake AND my currently non-functional 5508GMT for that thing....just saying


Tempting. /s. Not interested in parting with it right now. Still basking in the honeymoon of newness that the mod has given it.

I actually already have a 5513 snowflake and 5508, though mine is a day/date.

edit: a word.


----------



## CBail (Oct 25, 2016)

_








5508_ California dial day/date with countdown bezel. Vintage colored lume dial markers with vintage lume gold hands and big ball seconds hand.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Love the Day Date with a Bezel, make it a 12hr and awesome!


----------



## PapaLebowski (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi Guys, I bought a Tiger Concept Watch in February. I was looking after a Black Bay hommage, so I pick up the 5508 V6 model with the miyota movment.

It's a pretty cool and felty watch (on the wrist). What I like the most, it's, I guess, the bombing sapphire crystal.
However, if the mouvement it's pretty smooth, I regret to hear the balance so frequently.

There's some pictures I took with an after market oyster bracelet and a Marine National bracelet.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Happy fall everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBail (Oct 25, 2016)

1655V2. I originally got this with a sterile dial, but didn't like it, so I picked up a spare vintage lume dial with the text from William to match the vintage lume hands and swapped it out myself.

Still rocking my hand made Natural Cordovan strap. At this point, I keep transferring it from watch to watch to keep testing it out.


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

I am very tempted by this new model...

Out of curiosity, have any of y'all ever gotten yours wet? The water resistance info on the website is kind of confusing


----------



## CBail (Oct 25, 2016)

gav1230 said:


> I am very tempted by this new model...
> 
> Out of curiosity, have any of y'all ever gotten yours wet? The water resistance info on the website is kind of confusing


I'm sorry that I can't speak to the water resistance... I think they are all reasonably water resistant with the gaskets and screw down crowns, but William doesn't test them? Should be ok for a drizzle or washing dishes. If you want to go swimming or diving, have the case tested.


----------



## CBail (Oct 25, 2016)

55130P, vintage lume. Still with that same home made strap. I found this one on eBay for around $80 on a Jubilee bracelet. The previous owner decided to brush the case sides. For the price it was hard to complain about it. I brushed the sides more precisely with some rolled up 500 grit to remove some stray scratches.
I think I've shown all of my Tigers now.


----------



## SebaGP (Nov 5, 2020)

Le Temps Détruit Tout said:


> Hope everyone is having a peaceful weekend..


Love this config! Do you remember de specif of dial and hands? And how good is the watch so far? Regards.


----------



## mrwelovewatches (Mar 23, 2020)

Awesome piece
5513 (vintage lume with top hat crystal and cyclop)

IG: mrwelovewatches 









Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)

SebaGP said:


> Love this config! Do you remember de specif of dial and hands? And how good is the watch so far? Regards.


I purchased the complete watch from Tiger Concept:


http://www.tiger-concept.com/55130P-vintage-lume-watch.html



I have a few Tiger Concept watches and they are good overall. With screw down crown, water resistance seems okay. Sapphire dome crystal is good. Only complain I have is the bezel play and feels a little flimsy.


----------



## croisette99 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi from France Guys 
I sell my tropical tiger watch here  








Montre automatique Tiger concept 5508 v6 mod / Miyota 9015/ Used watch mod | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Montre automatique Tiger concept 5508 v6 mod / Miyota 9015/ Used watch mod sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr





see u


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

croisette99 said:


> Hi from France Guys
> I sell my tropical tiger watch here
> 
> 
> ...


300 eur? Really?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't know the value but I love this guys work.









Shop


LAST WATCH HOROLOGY SHOP



www.lastwatchhorology.com


----------



## r08444 (Feb 11, 2020)

Had my Tiger Concept for about a year now.
Going great with the Miyota movement.
No complaints, good watch.
Attached photo.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey all,

Does anyone know if a 28.5mm dial will fit in the 5508 case? I see he now offers an NH35 version which opens up some fun possibilities....


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Does anyone know if a 28.5mm dial will fit in the 5508 case? I see he now offers an NH35 version which opens up some fun possibilities....


A watch fitted with NH35 or a dial for a NH35?


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Does anyone know if a 28.5mm dial will fit in the 5508 case? I see he now offers an NH35 version which opens up some fun possibilities....


According to williams site the 5508 takes a 29mm dial.

I doubt a 28.5 will fit to be honest. The safest way might the to ask william about it. In the past he was a straight forward guy and he should know best 

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Does anyone know if a 28.5mm dial will fit in the 5508 case? I see he now offers an NH35 version which opens up some fun possibilities....


From a dial opening perspective, yes a 28.5 will fit the 5508 and I've done it before. But to be on the safe side, always ask William by email before buying.
Here is an older 5508 v2 with a yobokies dial









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Proco2020 said:


> A watch fitted with NH35 or a dial for a NH35?


He offers the 5508 with an NH 35 movement now. So I wondered if the standard Seiko 28.5mm dials would work with the case.

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'll contact him directly!


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> He offers the 5508 with an NH 35 movement now. So I wondered if the standard Seiko 28.5mm dials would work with the case.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback guys. I'll contact him directly!


Don't see it listed, I may have to email him to find out price.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Proco2020 said:


> Don't see it listed, I may have to email him to find out price.


It's only under the "vintage" 5508 section listings. I assume because the only dials listed that fit an NH35 are vintage-styled.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Proco2020 said:


> Don't see it listed, I may have to email him to find out price.


It's only under the "vintage" 5508 section listings. I assume because the only dials listed that fit an NH35 are vintage-styled.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry to be a pain can you provide a link as I can’t find it


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508V6-vintage-watch.html



Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you. Question soon to go back re bezel, hands dial options...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

FYI, I just heard back from William and he says “The dial opening is 28mm, (the 28.5mm Seiko dial) should be able to fit.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

1016 v1 case
ebay milgauss dial and hands
verlux high dome plexi


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Anyone here with a 5508 v6 with a NH35 done a crystal swap? I want a lower dome, but William says a flat dome will touch the center pin. 

Anyone know how much clearance I’ll need?


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## colinwatson1007 (Apr 5, 2019)

Does anyone know if a typical Rolex style oyster glide lock bracelet fits any of the tiger concepts watches ??

So basically say a 6 digit style bracelet on a 5 digit cased styled watch or any of TC's watches even? 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

Twin Tiger 5508v6 Big Crowns ...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jsinnard said:


> View attachment 15638517


Just what I was looking for. How much was it? Where can one find it? Reviews?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Ticonderoga said:


> Just what I was looking for. How much was it? Where can one find it? Reviews?


I reviewed the 5508v6 with GMT a while back. Should all be the same minus the movement






Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

turdbogls said:


> I reviewed the 5508v6 with GMT a while back. Should all be the same minus the movement


Thanks. I was asking about this one:


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Ticonderoga said:


> Thanks. I was asking about this one:


Yes, that is the 5508 V6 case, which is the same case used in my review. Only difference is the dial and hands, and movement.

I just put it out there because there isn't much info on tiger concepts when it comes to reviews.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

turdbogls said:


> I reviewed the 5508v6 with GMT a while back. Should all be the same minus the movement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally got a chance to watch - great review! I think I'll be ordering one of these.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

goyoneuff said:


>


Nice shot ! Is that a replacement crystal and if so any details you can share.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

5508 PVD (distressed) Big Crown


----------



## gokce (May 10, 2018)

Tiger Concept 5513 (1680 ?) Milsub:


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

gokce said:


> Tiger Concept 5513 (1680 ?) Milsub:
> 
> View attachment 15719632


It looks bigger than on the Tiger Concept website. Perhaps William needs to go with a lighter background color and use some side lighting on his watch pics. Maybe he could consult with @goyoneuff for some picture pointers.


----------



## gokce (May 10, 2018)

I do have thin wrists, around 6.5 inches (16.5 cm), so it could also be that.


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Ticonderoga said:


> Just what I was looking for. How much was it? Where can one find it? Reviews?


Sorry for taking so long to get back to you, the watch is indeed the 5508V6 with the Miyota movement listed for $245 for the watch only. I bought a black Tropic strap so I wasn't interested in the bracelet.

If you look at William's TC site for the 5508V6 you'll see the no date with pencil hands listed. I can't access his site at my office to provide a direct link but as for a review, I'm very happy with the watch, keeps very good time and bezel movement is pretty good for the price point. delivery took about 6 weeks but that was during the holidays so there was an understandable delay.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

goyoneuff said:


>


Details on this one? William's 5513? Crystal swap? Seiko Movement?


----------



## SebaGP (Nov 5, 2020)

Hello everyone! I am planning to change the dial of the TC 55130 for a 28.5mm one but William told me this: "the case can fit the 28.5mm dial, but you have to beware that the dial opening is 27mm"
I'm new to this. Did anyone try? What does it mean? Thanks for the help!


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

SebaGP said:


> Hello everyone! I am planning to change the dial of the TC 55130 for a 28.5mm one but William told me this: "the case can fit the 28.5mm dial, but you have to beware that the dial opening is 27mm"
> I'm new to this. Did anyone try? What does it mean? Thanks for the help!


It means that if you put a dial that is smaller than 27mm it will slip through the opening, so you have to put a dial that is 28.5mm and not smaller. He says that because rolex 5513 uses a 26mm dial, so you have to be careful to the diameter of the new dial.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

SebaGP said:


> Hello everyone! I am planning to change the dial of the TC 55130 for a 28.5mm one but William told me this: "the case can fit the 28.5mm dial, but you have to beware that the dial opening is 27mm"
> I'm new to this. Did anyone try? What does it mean? Thanks for the help!


It also means that there is an overlap of 0.75mm between the dial and the case when using a 28.5mm dial. In addition if you choose a dial that for example has a minute track that is more than 13.5mm from the center, some of the marks will be obscured by the case since the dial opening is 27mm in diameter.


----------



## SebaGP (Nov 5, 2020)

panchoskywalker said:


> It means that if you put a dial that is smaller than 27mm it will slip through the opening, so you have to put a dial that is 28.5mm and not smaller. He says that because rolex 5513 uses a 26mm dial, so you have to be careful to the diameter of the new dial.


Clarisimo, gracias!!!


----------



## Potter63 (Feb 8, 2018)

This is one amazing looking watch! How's the lume and bezel action on these Tiger watches? How does it compare in terms of quality with companies like Steinhart for example?

Many thanks



gokce said:


> Tiger Concept 5513 (1680 ?) Milsub:
> 
> View attachment 15719632


----------



## papabear244 (Sep 29, 2020)

Potter63 said:


> This is one amazing looking watch! How's the lume and bezel action on these Tiger watches? How does it compare in terms of quality with companies like Steinhart for example?
> 
> Many thanks


Bezel action is very good, very tight. Almost no backplay, at least I don't recall experiencing. Hands lume good, index lume not so much.


----------



## gokce (May 10, 2018)

Potter63 said:


> This is one amazing looking watch! How's the lume and bezel action on these Tiger watches? How does it compare in terms of quality with companies like Steinhart for example?
> 
> Many thanks


What @papabear244 said. The lume on the hands are OK, but the lume on the indices and the bezel pip do not charge much, and fade very quickly. But if you look at it from a vintage watch perspective, the lume is probably closer to the tritium on vintage pieces.

Bezel action is good, or at least good for the price. It sounds a bit tinny and feels a touch mushy, but it has almost no back play, and lines up very well with the indices. Compared to a Steinhart Ocean 39, Steinhart has the better bezel. The bezel on the Tiger Concept feels similar to an Invicta 8926OB, if you have one.

In terms of overall quality, a Steinhart Ocean or Squale 20 Atmos has better overall build quality than the Tiger Concept 5513. Having said that, I sold my Squale 20 Atmos and Steinhart Ocean 39 and replaced them with TC 5513 models. I just enjoy the feel of the TC more on the wrist, plus the price does not hurt. I also do not have to worry about getting the movement serviced a few years down the line.

I hope this helps.


----------



## gokce (May 10, 2018)

Another Tiger Concept 5513, this time the vintage black snowflake with date:


----------



## papabear244 (Sep 29, 2020)

gokce said:


> What @papabear244 said. The lume on the hands are OK, but the lume on the indices and the bezel pip do not charge much, and fade very quickly. But if you look at it from a vintage watch perspective, the lume is probably closer to the tritium on vintage pieces.
> 
> Bezel action is good, or at least good for the price. It sounds a bit tinny and feels a touch mushy, but it has almost no back play, and lines up very well with the indices. Compared to a Steinhart Ocean 39, Steinhart has the better bezel. The bezel on the Tiger Concept feels similar to an Invicta 8926OB, if you have one.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's actually pretty bad the lume of the indexes. I am planning on re-luming it myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I originally planned on modding this one, but since I got it, I've enjoyed it too much to touch.

I really, really like it as is.


----------



## Potter63 (Feb 8, 2018)

gokce said:


> What @papabear244 said. The lume on the hands are OK, but the lume on the indices and the bezel pip do not charge much, and fade very quickly. But if you look at it from a vintage watch perspective, the lume is probably closer to the tritium on vintage pieces.
> 
> Bezel action is good, or at least good for the price. It sounds a bit tinny and feels a touch mushy, but it has almost no back play, and lines up very well with the indices. Compared to a Steinhart Ocean 39, Steinhart has the better bezel. The bezel on the Tiger Concept feels similar to an Invicta 8926OB, if you have one.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the details!! I am not a lume freak, but I need a watch with sufficient lume. I work 2 night shifts a week and being able to read the watch is quite handy 🤣
I have Citizen Promaster, which in terms of lume quality is unbelievably good.
I also have a Steinhart OVM 39 and the lume is adequate. Nothing to write home about, but it does remains legible throughout the night.

If the indices are that poor I might have to pass on this, or perhaps wait for an upgraded version?


----------



## Recoil3d (Nov 17, 2020)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Same, will also be my first TC. Chose the DG2813 movement option for cost reasons.
> While I'm sure the the new V2 modern style bracelet is of good quality and construction (solid endlinks, double trigger clasp), I'm not a fan of that protruding endlink on the 1016P case. So I also ordered a 20mm oyster bracelet from Ali-X for roughly 28 AUD in total (13.95US $ 50% OFF|CARLYWET 19 20mm 316L Stainless Steel Two Tone Gold Silver Watch Band Strap Old Style Oyster Bracelet Hollow Curved End|curved end|watch band strapband strap - AliExpress).
> View attachment 14241169
> 
> ...


Any luck with the ali bracelet for the 10160p?


----------



## gokce (May 10, 2018)

Trying out different straps for my Tiger Concept 5513 blue snowflake:


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

5508 with NH35 and 8mm crown.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks mega and a lot of work. Well done.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

My first TC watch. 5508 case, BSH dial, Yobokies hands, NH35 powered. Built (assembled) by me.
















On the wrist:


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Recoil3d said:


> Any luck with the ali bracelet for the 10160p?


Sorry for the late reply. It was awhile ago. But if I'm remembering correctly, I don't think the Ali-X bracelet fit; the endlinks couldn't fit the watch case, I believe the spring bar holes in the case did not line up properly with the endlink spring bar apertures.


----------



## Glengoolieblu (Aug 8, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> 5508 with NH35 and 8mm crown.


Whered you get that sick dial?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Glengoolieblu said:


> Whered you get that sick dial?


It was a very small run of dial done by the Brotherhood of the Submariner Homage (BSH) guys. They pop up sometimes at the place those guys hang out.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Glengoolieblu said:


> Whered you get that sick dial?





https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1ChL3Ss5ZXLfr511dc_T5w


----------



## edouarddurst (Aug 16, 2021)

DriveTooFast said:


> I'd say that he's afraid of getting scammed, hence he goes defensive when issues happens. I sent him a couple mails when I was waiting for mine last year as I've waited 47 days for it (due to italian customs) and he immediately went defensive while I was just trying to ask if he has had a similar experience already. Anyway, he told me in a mail that the watches have 1 year warranty as long as they have no water damage and haven't been opened, so he shouldn't really act like that.
> 
> If you open a Paypal claim you'll most likely going to win. They often side with the buyer. And, in your case, why would you ship a watch back to Hong Kong? So it's pretty clear you've got a faulty/not as described item.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I come back from holidays today and am disappointed to find nothing in my mailbox.
On the post-office site my package has been delivered for 10 days (since August 5).

Everything seems indicate that my watch was stolen during the trip.

On your side, do you have an idea of what I can do (Paypal or others ...) ?

Does William have a duty to me ?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

edouarddurst said:


> Hi,
> 
> I come back from holidays today and am disappointed to find nothing in my mailbox.
> On the post-office site my package has been delivered for 10 days (since August 5).
> ...


That post is from February 2019 and that member hasn't logged in here in over a year.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

For f*$#'s sake, it's all happening again! I pick up an Invicta from prime day thinking to mod it. I disassemble it and am _this_ close to begin debranding when I stumble onto the TC 55130P. It has all the casework I want to do completed (those chamfers _swoon_), plus the thinner case profile (and drilled lugs!) which I love so much with my 5508. Am I going to be stuck in this loop until I find my true purpose?

Damn you WUS, you're my only hope!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

saturnine said:


> For f*$#'s sake, it's all happening again! I pick up an Invicta from prime day thinking to mod it. I disassemble it and am _this_ close to begin debranding when I stumble onto the TC 55130P. It has all the casework I want to do completed (those chamfers _swoon_), plus the thinner case profile (and drilled lugs!) which I love so much with my 5508. Am I going to be stuck in this loop until I find my true purpose?
> 
> Damn you WUS, you're my only hope!
> 
> View attachment 16068066


Don't go looking on Aliexpress, then.

they have some dirt cheap mod-ready cases which I've heard are pretty great mod-bases.








25.42US $ 25% OFF|Watch Accessories 316l Stainless Steel Watch Case 39.5mm For Japanese Nh35 Nh36 Movement - Watch Cases - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





non-crown guard case








23.25US $ 23% OFF|40mm Watch Case Acrylic Mirror 316 Stainless Steel Case With Flat Flat Aluminum Bezel Suitable For Nh35 Movement - Watch Cases - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

turdbogls said:


> Don't go looking on Aliexpress, then.
> 
> they have some dirt cheap mod-ready cases which I've heard are pretty great mod-bases.
> 
> ...


I have been made aware and have one en route to try. What swayed me, aside from the price, is the acrylic crystal. I had not seen the less CG case. I hear TC still has better QC, however.

The Invicta case is now in experimental modding phase.


----------



## Glengoolieblu (Aug 8, 2020)

Recently got a 1016 explorer of the most recent variant with the vintage rivet bracelet and acrylic crystal and im in love. The dg2813 inside has only gained 7 seconds a day and i cant get over how good a chinese cheap movement is doing. The bracelet while nice is a bit difficult to size because of the spring bar rivet links but over all not bad, might get a tension clasp though to keep it vintage. Ive showered with it, wash it and so far water resistant but im yet to swim in it, overall its a lot of watch for little money.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## AlboWatch (Jul 26, 2012)

Glengoolieblu said:


> Recently got a 1016 explorer of the most recent variant with the vintage rivet bracelet and acrylic crystal and im in love. The dg2813 inside has only gained 7 seconds a day and i cant get over how good a chinese cheap movement is doing. The bracelet while nice is a bit difficult to size because of the spring bar rivet links but over all not bad, might get a tension clasp though to keep it vintage. Ive showered with it, wash it and so far water resistant but im yet to swim in it, overall its a lot of watch for little money.


Could you throw up a pic or two? I had purchased a TC 1016 probably 4-5 years ago with the dg movement and it's still ticking....here's a wrist shot of mine:


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Domed crystal and drilled lug holes.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

jsinnard said:


> View attachment 16173373
> 
> 
> Domed crystal and drilled lug holes.
> ...


Looks awesome!
Do they come with drilled lugs? And where's the strap from? Buckle looks immaculate.


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Looks awesome!
> Do they come with drilled lugs? And where's the strap from? Buckle looks immaculate.


Yes it comes with drilled lugs but the strap is from Tropicstrap.com not from TC. You can get it in different colors and lug widths, 20mm I believe is the correct size for this watch but I'd have to measure to confirm later when I get home.

Watch is the 5508V6 big crown style E with the Miyota 9015 movement on the TC website, I bought mine without the bracelet because I was using the Tropic strap.

It's really a beautiful watch and the strap compliments it perfectly, the rubber is extremely pliable and the keepers don't wander.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi guys, anyone with the 5513 style case can attest to the Miyota 9015 not being able to fit in the case?


----------



## Glengoolieblu (Aug 8, 2020)

hello does anybody got a 5508v6 style d1 tiger sub that they are looking to part with? id prefer the style g bezel insert but its not important, neither is the movement inside. i have one reference on here and three on reddit watchexchange so let me know


----------



## AlboWatch (Jul 26, 2012)

Went back and checked as I forgot when I purchased my TC 1016 with the DG movement and it turns out it was way back in November 2015. Have never serviced it but It's still keeping good time. Wore it often initially but fell out of favor and wasn't worn again for years. It was a result of an explorer obsession which has resurfaced again with the release of the new 36mm Rolex explorer earlier this year. I've been wearing it recently with the original bracelet w/ hollow end links and stamped clasp but decided to try out the Modern Style V2 bracelet. Just got the bracelet a few days ago from William at TC and I must say it definitely changes the experience of the watch. The quality seems quite good. End links fit nice and snug, clasp has good action. It makes the watch feel more substantial overall and has given me a new appreciation for the piece. This will serve as a nice placeholder until I can hopefully get the funds together for Rolex's version.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Anyone have some insight they can offer on the tophat crystal vs domed?
Is the cyclops easy enough to remove? 
Side profile shots also welcome.


----------



## nickweb (Dec 16, 2018)

Shockwave said:


> Anyone have some insight they can offer on the tophat crystal vs domed?
> Is the cyclops easy enough to remove?
> Side profile shots also welcome.



I can only offer my opinion, being that the acrylic tophat crystal is extremely cool and really fits the whole throw back vintage look of my TC.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

soulbazz said:


>


How good would you say the lume is on the applied indices?


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Not_A_Guest said:


> How good would you say the lume is on the applied indices?


Meh. It's "there". On the below purely arbitrary scale I just made up from 0-10 where,
0 is none
3 is a vintage watch
4...ish is the Tiger 
8 is Seiko
9 is NTH
10 is BGW9

Tiger after about 30s with a torch. It'd be bit better with sunlight. I can try for another shot tomorrow.










Compared to...

NTH









BGW9 on a Lucius Aetlier









FYI, Those are not apples to apples shots. The NTH and BGW LA were taken from outside after lots of sunlight. But I meant to provide some context.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Makes sense, thanks very much!
Was hoping that the lume would be better with the applied indices as I'd already seen that the printed indices were lacking in that department. I love the style of these TGs, but for $200, one can buy so much better nowadays.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Tophat v. Dome. I really like both. All depends on date v no-date. I'd not get a date watch without the cyclops - did that with one of their datejust series, and the date window is much smaller than you might imagine... Also, since acrylic, I'd not try to remove a cyclops...


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

mconlonx said:


> Tophat v. Dome. I really like both. All depends on date v no-date. I'd not get a date watch without the cyclops - did that with one of their datejust series, and the date window is much smaller than you might imagine... Also, since acrylic, I'd not try to remove a cyclops...


Thanks for the insight. I thought I had read about others that had sanded it off, but didn't think I wanted to take that risk. 

great combo btw.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Shockwave said:


> Thanks for the insight. I thought I had read about others that had sanded it off, but didn't think I wanted to take that risk.
> 
> great combo btw.
> 
> ...


See... that date doesn't look too bad at all... dunno why I thought it looked way too small on the DJ setup... Huh.

And sanding it off? Really...? Dang, wouldn't even think to do that. Lot of work for a clear top-hat crystal...

Here's the other one:


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

-8/day on wrist with the DG2813. +2 at night face down. Pretty darn good.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Really wish it came with a low dome. That’s my only gripe. 

Does anyone know if the Miyota versions have a slimmer caseback? Or is it as thick as the NH35?


----------



## Potter63 (Feb 8, 2018)

Got this custom made by William for Xmas.

Lovely watch, however I am thinking of letting go to finance something else!

It's on Ebay atm


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

mconlonx said:


> And sanding it off? Really...? Dang, wouldn't even think to do that. Lot of work for a clear top-hat crystal...


 Not at all. I wrapped tape around the case and flat crystal, and shaved the cyclops off with a chisel. Then sanded the whole crystal, 150-2000 grit, toothpaste, polywatch. 30min to an hour.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

saturnine said:


> Not at all. I wrapped tape around the case and flat crystal, and shaved the cyclops off with a chisel. Then sanded the whole crystal, 150-2000 grit, toothpaste, polywatch. 30min to an hour.
> 
> View attachment 16440312
> 
> ...


Wow, brilliant job! 

Turns out I don't hate cyclops half as much as I thought, so probably if I bought one with a date magnifier, I'd leave well enough alone.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

saturnine said:


> Not at all. I wrapped tape around the case and flat crystal, and shaved the cyclops off with a chisel. Then sanded the whole crystal, 150-2000 grit, toothpaste, polywatch. 30min to an hour.
> 
> View attachment 16440312
> 
> ...


Heat and a razor blade is easier especially since bezel insert has been removed.


----------



## skol (11 mo ago)

turdbogls said:


> View attachment 14860425


I am a new member and cannot send private messages yet. Hence, I cannot contact the post author directly. 
Does anybody know which strap the brown one is? I just ordered a 5508v6 with a similar configuration and I am looking for strap options right now.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

skol said:


> I am a new member and cannot send private messages yet. Hence, I cannot contact the post author directly.
> Does anybody know which strap the brown one is? I just ordered a 5508v6 with a similar configuration and I am looking for strap options right now.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


That's a Barton leather band


----------



## skol (11 mo ago)

My 5508v6 finally arrived and I like it so much, that I am planning to order another Tiger Concept - this time a 5513 homage.

Are there any owners here, that have both a sapphire and a acrylic mineral version (55130S and 55130p respectively)? I am having a hard time to decide between the two. I am aware of the technical pros and cons of both materials, but so far I only own watches with a sapphire mineral and hence I am a little undecided. An acrylic glass would of course be more historically correct, especially as I am going for a milsub look similar to this:










But so far I have never seen an acrylic glass on a watch in real-life. And I am little bit concerned that it could look a little bit "cheap" maybe in reality.

Any advice?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

skol said:


> My 5508v6 finally arrived and I like it so much, that I am planning to order another Tiger Concept - this time a 5513 homage.
> 
> Are there any owners here, that have both a sapphire and a acrylic mineral version (55130S and 55130p respectively)? I am having a hard time to decide between the two. I am aware of the technical pros and cons of both materials, but so far I only own watches with a sapphire mineral and hence I am a little undecided. An acrylic glass would of course be more historically correct, especially as I am going for a milsub look similar to this:
> 
> ...


Get the acrylic, you'll love it, especially if all you have are sapphires. On a proper watch it doesn't look cheap at all, just adds to the vintage charm.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

skol said:


> My 5508v6 finally arrived and I like it so much, that I am planning to order another Tiger Concept - this time a 5513 homage.
> 
> Are there any owners here, that have both a sapphire and a acrylic mineral version (55130S and 55130p respectively)? I am having a hard time to decide between the two. I am aware of the technical pros and cons of both materials, but so far I only own watches with a sapphire mineral and hence I am a little undecided. An acrylic glass would of course be more historically correct, especially as I am going for a milsub look similar to this:
> 
> ...


Acrylic looks great in hand, pictures don't do it justice. I don't think acrylic makes watches look cheap at all.
Distortion, clarity, the visual "warmth" of the crystal all add to the vintage look.
Also, I baby my watches and have not scratched an acrylic crystal yet.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## skol (11 mo ago)

Hey all, thanks again for your feedback above - I am close to putting in my order with William for the 55130p with DG2813, silver sword hands and maxi dial.

However, since I am already ordering and have to pay for the shipment and taxes, I figured I could also include another crown for my 5508v6 in the order. 

I do not mind the 7.8mm size but I do think that the current crown is a little too thick and I do not really like the slope on the case side. I already contacted William and he has a 6mm and two 7mm options (one 3.35mm and the other 3.87mm thick, http://www.tiger-concept.com/parts.html). I was planning to go for one of the 7mm crowns but I cannot decide which one. For comparison, the current 7.8mm crown is 4.29mm thick. I guess I am fine with a crown that extends to the end of the gear part of the current 7.8mm crown and I already tried to measure this with a caliper. But since the difference between the two 7mm crowns are just 0.5mm and measuring the thickness of the crown when it is one is not so accurate, I am still undecided.

What do you think? I also added a picture of a 5508 small crown that I is close to the look I want to achieve.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

skol said:


> My 5508v6 finally arrived and I like it so much, that I am planning to order another Tiger Concept - this time a 5513 homage.
> 
> Are there any owners here, that have both a sapphire and a acrylic mineral version (55130S and 55130p respectively)? I am having a hard time to decide between the two. I am aware of the technical pros and cons of both materials, but so far I only own watches with a sapphire mineral and hence I am a little undecided. An acrylic glass would of course be more historically correct, especially as I am going for a milsub look similar to this:
> 
> ...


If you're still deciding, I vastly prefer acrylic over any other crystal for the reasons already mentioned. However, I only like TC's top hat in profile. Looking directly at it, it is as boring to me as a mineral crystal. I have discovered i only like domed acrylic which provides the edge distortion. But the 55130 case is fantastic and wears superb.

I sanded the cyclops off mine.


----------



## skol (11 mo ago)

saturnine said:


> If you're still deciding, I vastly prefer acrylic over any other crystal for the reasons already mentioned. However, I only like TC's top hat in profile. Looking directly at it, it is as boring to me as a mineral crystal. I have discovered i only like domed acrylic which provides the edge distortion. But the 55130 case is fantastic and wears superb.


Thanks, I just placed my order for the super dome acrylic version and added also a 7mm (3.35mm) replacement crown for the 5508.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

TC hand set (painted the GMT hand myself) and TC 5508 case:


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

delete


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------

